# طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)  .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

​

*
طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)  .. asmicheal

*

*






كل ما يخص القديسه العذراء مريم
حياتها ومعجزاتها 

بحث ممتع اصلى ان يكون سبب بركه لكل من يتابعه 


=​



* 


:download:












[/SIZE]العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة 
لانها عملت معايا بشفاعتها القوية ............

فندرت ان اعد عنها موضوع طوباكى يا مريم 
اقوم باعدادة الان 
وتجميع وثائقة 
واتمنى ان يعجب ام النور مريم العذراء 
ويكون سبب بركة لكل من يتابعة 

:download:
​



العذراء مريم و البابا شنودة الثالث




أمنا العذراء ... لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


لا توجد امرأة تنبأ عنها الأنبياء واهتم بها الكتاب مثل مريم العذراء ... رموز عديدة عنها في العهد القديم وكذلك سيرتها وتسبحتها والمعجزات في العهد الجديد.

وما أكثر التمجيدات والتأملات التي وردت عن العذراء في كتب الأباء ... وما أمجد الألقاب التي تلقبها بها الكنيسة ، مستوحاة من روح الكتاب.

إنها أمنا كلنا وسيدتنا كلنا وفخر جنسنا الملكة القائمة عن يمين الملك العذراء الدائمة البتولية الطاهرة المملوءة نعمة القديسة مريم ، الأم القادرة المعينة الرحيمة أم النور ، أم الرحمة والخلاص ، الكرمة الحقانية.

هذه التي ترفعها الكنيسة فوق مرتبة رؤساء الملائكة فنقول عنها في تسابيحها و ألحانها:

علوت يا مريم فوق الشاروبيم وسموت يا مريم فوق السارافيم .

مريم التي تربت في الهيكل وعاشت حياة الصلاة والتأمل منذ طفولتها وكانت الإناء المقدس الذي إختاره الرب للحلول فيه.

أجيال طويلة إنتظرت ميلاد هذه العذراء لكي يتم بها ملء الزمان ( غل 4 : 4 ).

هذه التي أزالت عار حواء وأنقذت سمعة المرأة بعد الخطية . إنها والدة الإله ، دائمة البتولية.

إنها العذراء التي أتت إلي بلادنا اثناء طفولة المسيح وأقامت في أرضنا سنوات قدستها خلالها وباركتها.

وهي العذراء التي ظهرت في الزيتون منذ ما يزيد عن 33 عاما وجذبت إليها مشاعر الجماهير بنورها وظهورها وإفتقادها لنا .

وهي العذراء التي تجري معجزات في أماكن عديدة ، نعيد لها فيها وقصص معجزاتها هذه لا تدخل تحت حصر.

إن العذراء ليست غريبة علينا فقد اختلطت بمشاعر الأقباط في عمق ، خرج من العقيدة إلي الخبرة الخاصة والعاطفة . ما أعظمه شرفا لبلادنا وكنيستنا أن تزورها السيدة العذراء في الماضي وأن تتراءى علي قبابها منذ سنين طويلة.

لم توجد إنسانة أحبها الناس في المسيحية مثل السيدة العذراء مريم.

في مصر غالبية الكنائس تحتفل بعيدها

وفي الطقوس ما أكثر المدائح والتراتيل والتماجيد والابصاليات والذكصولوجيات الخاصة بها وبخاصة في شهر كيهك ولها عند اخوتنا الكاثوليك شهر يسمي الشهر المريمي 

وفي أديرة الرهبان في مصر يوجد علي اسمها دير البراموس ودير السريان ودير المحرق 

ويوجد دير للراهبات علي اسمها في حارة زويلة بالقاهرة وما أكثر الأديرة والمدارس التي علي اسمها في كنائس الغرب.

أقدم كنائس باسمها

أقدم كنيسة بنيت علي اسم العذراء في العصر الرسولي هي كنيسة فيلبي وأقدم كنيسة بنيت باسمها في مصر كانت في عهد البابا ثاؤنا البطريرك 16 عام 274م

ومن أشهر كنائسها كنيسة الدير المحرق التي دشنت في عهد البابا ثاؤفيلس 23 في بداية القرن الخامس

وكذلك الكنائس التي بنيت في الأماكن التي زارتها في مصر.

وبهذه المناسبة توجد لها كنيستان في أوروبا باسم عذراء الزيتون إحداهما في فرنسا والثانية في فيينا 

عظمة العذراء

عظمة العذراء قررها مجمع أفسس المسكوني المقدس الذي إنعقد سنة 431م بحضور 200 من أساقفة العالم ووضع مقدمة قانون الإيمان التي ورد فيها : نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقي ونمجدك أيتها العذراء القديسة والدة الإله لأنك ولدت لنا مخلص العالم أتي وخلص نفوسنا 

فعلي أية الأسس وضع المجمع المسكوني هذه المقدمة ؟ هذا ما سنشرحه الأن :

العذراء : هي القديسة المطوبة التي يستمر تطويبها مدي الأجيال كما ورد في تسبحتها : هوذا منذ الأن جميع جميع الأجيال تطوبني ( لو 1 : 46)

والعذراء تلقبها الكنيسة بالملكة وفي ذلك أشار عنها المزمور 45 : قامت الملكة عن يمين الملك .

ولذلك فإن كثيرا من الفنانين حينما يرسمون صورة العذراء يضعون تاجا علي رأسها وتبدو في الصورة عن يمين السيد المسيح

ويبدو تبجيل العذراء في تحية الملاك جبرائيل لها : السلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة . الرب معك . مباركة أنت في النساء ( لو 1 : 28)

أي ببركة خاصة شهدت بها أيضا القديسة أليصابات التي صرخت بصوت عظيم وقالت لها : مباركة أنت في النساء ومباركة هي ثمرة بطنك ( لو 1 : 42)

وأمام عظمة العذراء تصاغرت القديسة أليصابات في عيني نفسها وقالت في شعور بعدم الإستحقاق مع أن أليصابات كانت تعرف أن إبنها سيكون عظيما أمام الرب وأنه يأتي بروح إيليا وقوته ( لو 1 : 15 ، 17)

" من أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إلي" ( لو 1 : 43)

ولعل من أوضح الأدلة علي عظمة العذراء ومكانتها لدي الرب أنه بمجرد وصول سلامها إلي أليصابات إمتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس وأحس جنينها فارتكض بابتهاج في بطنها وفي ذلك يقول الوحي الإلهي : فلما سمعت أليصابات سلام مريم ارتكض الجنين في بطنها وإمتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس ( لو 1 : 41)

إنها حقا عظمة مذهلة أن مجرد سلامها يجعل أليصابات تمتلئ من الروح القدس ! من من القديسين تسبب سلامه في أن يمتلئ غيره من الروح القدس؟ ولكن هوذا أليصابات تشهد وتقول : هوذا حين صار سلامك في أذني ارتكض الجنين بابتهاج في بطني

امتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس بسلام مريم وأيضا نالت موهبة النبوة والكشف

فعرفت أن هذه هي أم ربها وأنها : أمنت بما قيل لها من قبل الرب

كما عرفت أن ارتكاض الجنين كان عن إبتهاج وهذا الابتهاج طبعا بسب المبارك الذي في بطن العذراء : مباركة هي ثمرة بطنك ( لو 1 : 41 – 45)

عظمة العذراء تتجلي في اختيار الرب لها من بين كل نساء العالم

الإنسانة الوحيدة التي انتظر التدبير الإلهي ألاف السنين حتي وجدها ورأها مستحقة لهذا الشرف العظيم الذي شرحه الملاك جبرائيل بقوله : الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضا القدوس المولود منك يدعي إبن الله ( لو 1 : 35)

العذراء في عظمتها تفوق جميع النساء:

لهذا قال عنها الوحي الإلهي : بنات كثيرات عملن فضلا أم أنت ففقت عليهن جميعا ( أم 31 : 39) ولعله من هذا النص الإلهي أخذت مديحة الكنيسة : نساء كثيرات نلن كرامات ولم تنل مثلك واحدة منهن

هذه العذراء القديسة كانت في فكر الله وفي تدبيره منذ البدء 

ففي الخلاص الذي وٌعد به أبوينا الأولين قال لهما إن : نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية ( تك 3 : 15) هذه المرأة هي العذراء ونسلها هو المسيح الذي سحق رأس الحية علي الصليب

حياة أحاطت بها المعجزات

تبدأ في حياة العذراء قبل ولادتها وتستمر بعد وفاتها ومنها:

1- حبل بها بمعجزة من والدين عاقرين ببشري من الملاك.

2- معجزة خطوبتها بطريقة إلهية حددت الذي يأخذها ويرعاها.

3- معجزة في حبلها بالمسيح وهي عذراء مع إستمرار بتوليتها بعد الولادة.

4- معجزة في زيارتها لأليصابات التي سمعت صوت سلامها ، ارتكض الجنين بابتهاج في بطنها وإمتلآت بالروح القدس .

5- معجزات لا تدخل تحت حصر أثناء زيارتها لأرض مصر منها سقوط الأصنام ( أش 19 : 1).

6- أول معجزة أجراها الرب في قانا الجليل كانت بطلبها.

7- معجزة حل الحديد وانقاذ متياس الرسول ، كانت بواسطتها .

8- معجزة استلام المسيح لروحها ساعة وفاتها.

9- معجزة ضرب الرب لليهود لما أرادوا الإعتداء علي جثمانها بعد وفاتها .

10- معجزة صعود جسدها إلي السماء.

11- المعجزات التي تمت علي يديها في كل مكان ، وضعت فيها كتب.

12- ظهورها في أماكن متعددة وبخاصة ظهورها العجيب في كنيستنا بالزيتون وفي بابادبلو .

ومازالت المعجزات مستمرة في كل مكان وستستمر شهادة لكرامة هذه القديسة

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*






رموز العذراء مريم في العهد القديم 






هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1077x809 الابعاد 40KB.







خيمة الاجتماع : 

هي العذراء التي هي مسكن الله مع الناس (خر25 :8-9) لذلك سميت بالمسكن حيث كان الله فيها يتجلي ويكلم موسي والكهنه . وكانت الخيمه مقامه بين اسبط بني اسرائيل الاثني عشر."ثم غطت السحابه (مجد الله ) خيمه الاجتماع وملا بهاء الرب المسكن فلم يقدر موسي ان يدخل خيمة الاجتماع لان السحابه حلت عليها وبهاء الرب ملا المسكن " (خر 40 :35) فهي قدس لاقداس التي دخل فيها وخرج رئيس الكهنه الاعظم مرة واحدة (عب 8-1 )
وفي ثيوطوكية الاحد تقول عن العذراء"من يقدر ان ينطق بكرامة القبه التي صنعها موسي النبي علي جبل سيناء؟ شبهوك بها يا مريم العذراء القبه الحقيقية التي في داخلها الله"


تابوت العهد :

فكان يحمل عصوين واحدة لموسي واخري لهارون أما العذراء فقد حملت من صلب علي عصوين متعارضين الا وهما خشبتا الصليب (خر25 :16) وتابوت العهد العتيق حوي قسط المن اما العذراء فكانت قسطا للمن الجديد السماوي الذي لا يموت اكله (يو :38-42)
فتابوت العهد مكث في بيت عوبيد ادوم ثلاث شهور قبل ان يكون فى بيت داود النبي والقديسه مريم العذراء الحاملة الرب الاله مكثت في مدينة اليهوديه ثلاث شهور. كان حمل التابوت يبعث الفرحه في الشعب " وكان داود يرقص بكل قوتة امام التابوت(2صم 6) وهكذا وصول العذراء بعث في اليصابات الفرح(لو1 :44) 
في ثيوتوكية الاحد "شبهت القديسة مريم بتابوت العهد المصنوع من الخشب الذي لا يسوس مغشي بالذهب من كل ناحيه وانت يا مريم العذراء متسربلة بمجد اللاهوت من الداخل والخارج " فالعذراء هي تابوت الله الحقيقي الحامله المن الحقيقي يسوع المسيح وتقول ثيؤطوكية الاربعاء " تكلموا بكرامات من أجلك يا مدينة الله لانك انت مسكن جميع الفرحين " 
والعذراء مريم هي الغطاء رمز الكنيسه حيث يجلس الله علي عرش رحمته وسط شعبه وهي ممتلئه بالخليقه السماويه وتقول ثيئوه الاحد "كاروبا الذهب مصوران علي الغطاء باجنحتهما كل حين يظللان علي موضع الاقداس في القبه الثانيه وانت يا مريم العذراء الوف الوف وربوات ربوات يظللان عليك مسبحين خالقهم وهوفي بطنك هذا الذي اخذ شبهنا ..."


قسك المن : 

قد قال الرب يسوع عن نفسه" انا هوخبز الحياة الذي نزل الي السماء ليس كما اكل اباؤكم المن في البريه وماتوا, هذا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء لكي يأكل منه الانسان .أن اكل احد من هذا الخبز يحيا الي الابد والخبز الذي انا اعطيه هو جسدي الذي ابذله من أجل حياة العالم" ( يو6 : 49 )
وفي ثيوتوكية الاحد "انت هي قسط الذهب النقي المن المخفي في داخله خبز الحياة الذي نزل الينا من السماء واعطي الحياة وانت ايضا يا مريم العذراء حملت في بطنك المن العقلي الذي اتي من الاب "


المنارة الذهبيه :

في ثيؤطوكيه الاحد " انت المناره الذهبيه النقيه الحامله المصباح المتقد كل حين الذي هو نور العالم غير المقترب منه ...الذي تجسد منك بغير تغيير ...كل الرتب العلويه لم تقدر ان تشبهك ايتها العذراء , أضاء لكل انسان اتي الي العالم لانه شمس البر ولدته وشفانا من خطايانا"


العليقه المتقدة بالنار

تتوقد ولم تحترق وقال الرب " اني رأيت مزلة شعبي الذي في ارض مصر وسمعت الي صراخهم .... فنزلت لاخلصهم من أيدي المصريين (خر3:2-10 ) 
ثيؤطوكيه يوم الخميس : العليقة التي رأها موسي النبي في البريه والنار مشتعله فيها ولم تحترق اغصانها هي مثال العذراء مريم غير الدنسه الهادئه التي تجسد منها كلمة الاب ونار لاهوته لم تحرق بطن العذراء وانت بعد ما ولدتيه بقيت عذراء"


عصا هارون : 

"وفي الغد دخل موسي الي خيمة الشهادة وأذا عصا هارون لبيت لاوي قد أفرخت فروخا وأذهرت زهرا وانضجت لوزا "(عدد 17 :8 )
العصا التي افرخت هي مثال العذراء التي ولدت الله بدون زرع بشر
ثيؤتوكية الاحد " مرتفعه انت بالحقيقة اكثر من عصا هارون ايتها الممتلئه نعمة ما هي العصا الا مريم لانها مثال بتوليتها حبلت بغير مباضعه ابن العلي الكامه الذاتي" 


سلم يعقوب : 

العذراء هي الواسطه التي جعلت هناك علاقه بين السماء والارض وبقدسيتها استحقت ان تلد الرب يسوع الوسيك بين الله والناس 
في ثيؤطوكيه الثلاثاء "انت هي السلم الذي راة يعقوب ثابت علي الارض ومرتفع الي السماء والملائكه نازلون عليه "


الجبل العقلي:

ثيؤطوكية الثلاثاء " كلمة الله الاب الحي الذي نزل ليعطي الناموس علي جبل سيناء هوايضا نزل عليك ايها الجبل العقلي الناطق ... هذا هو الحجر الذي راة دانيال قد قطع من جبل ولم تلمسه يد انسان البته هوالكلمه الصادرة من الاب اتي وتجسد من العذراء بغير زرع بشر حتي خلصنا " راجع (دا 2 :34 )
وهناك رموز اخري :


باب حزقيال:

(حز44 :2) "فَقَالَ لِيَ الرَّبُّ: [هَذَا الْبَابُ يَكُونُ مُغْلَقاً, لاَ يُفْتَحُ وَلاَ يَدْخُلُ مِنْهُ إِنْسَانٌ, لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ دَخَلَ مِنْهُ فَيَكُونُ مُغْلَقاً. اَلرَّئِيسُ الرَّئِيسُ هُوَ يَجْلِسُ فِيهِ لِيَأْكُلَ خُبْزاً أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ. مِنْ طَرِيقِ رِوَاقِ الْبَابِ يَدْخُلُ, وَمِنْ طَرِيقِهِ يَخْرُجُ». 


فلك نوح :

وكما خلص نوح ومن معه بواسطة الفلك كذلك خلصنا نحن بتجسد الرب يسوع من العذراء مريم


مدينه الله اورشاليم الجديدة: هي السماء الثانيه التي حوت في احشائها الله الكلمة


شورية هارون : التي حملت جمر اللاهوت في احشائها


السحابة المنيرة التي يجلس عليها الرب الاله (اش 19)


لوحا الشريعه : التي كتب عليها كلمة الله والعذراء حملت كلمة الله في احشائها


سلم يعقوب : 

(تك 28 :6-13 ) " وَرَأَى حُلْماً وَإِذَا سُلَّمٌ مَنْصُوبَةٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَرَأْسُهَا يَمَسُّ السَّمَاءَ وَهُوَذَا مَلاَئِكَةُ اللهِ صَاعِدَةٌ وَنَازِلَةٌ عَلَيْهَا وَهُوَذَا الرَّبُّ وَاقِفٌ عَلَيْهَا فَقَالَ: «أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ أَبِيكَ وَإِلَهُ إِسْحَاقَ. الأَرْضُ الَّتِي أَنْتَ مُضْطَجِعٌ عَلَيْهَا أُعْطِيهَا لَكَ وَلِنَسْلِكَ."


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*






*


القديس/ نكتاريوس العجائبي

أسقف المدن الخمسة 






هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1077x809 الابعاد 40KB.





إن العذراء هي ابنه يواكيم بن فاربافير من نسل داود من سبط يهوذا وأمها اسمها حنة ابنة مثاتان الكاهن من سبط لاوي وكان يواكيم وحنة قد مضى على زواجهما 50 عاماً ولم ينجبا أولادًا فبقدرة الله وبرضاه أرسل الملاك وبشر حنة النبية أنها تحبل بابنه أشرف من كل الخلائق وكان ذلك في اليوم التاسع عشر من شهر كانون أول من السنة السابعة عشر قبل الميلاد وفي اليوم الثامن من شهر أيلول من السنة السادسة عشر قبل الميلاد ولدت مريم البتول في القدس في المكان المدعو اليوم مدرسة القديسة حنة " الصلاحية " وسميت مريم " أي سيدة أو رجاء حسب تسمية الملاك، وكان والداها قد قدما نذرًا للرب أنهما إذا رزقا طفلاً أن يخدم الهيكل صبيًا كان أم صبيّة وفرح بها والداها فرحًا عظيمًا، ولما بلغت مريم عامها الثالث جاء بها والداها في 21/11/13 قبل الميلاد،فأدخلاها الهيكل لتخدم فيه وفاءً 


لنذرهما فتقبلها زخريا الكاهن الأكبر فأدخلها إلى قدس الأقداس بإلهام الروح القدس إذ أنها يومًا ما ستصبح قدس أقداس للرب يسوع وهناك تثقفت العذراء في العهد القديم، وفي وقت إقامتها في الهيكل مات والداها. ولما بلغت أخذوا يتشاورون [ أي الكهنة ] كيف يتصرفون معها بدون أن يغضبوا الله، وقال القديس إيرونيموس: إن الكهنة لجأوا الى تابوت العهد بصلاة حارة، وطلبوا من الله أن يظهر لهم الرجل الأهل لأن يعهد إليه بالعذراء ليحفظ بتوليتها تحت مظهر الزواج فأمروا يومئذ بصوت من الرب بأن ينتخبوا اثني عشر رجلاً من قبيلة داود لا نساءَ لهم، أرامل ويضعوا عصيهم على المذبح ويسلموا العذراء لمن تزهر عصاه، وفعلوا ذلك وكانوا يصلون طول الليل قائلين أظهر يا رب الرجل المستحق للعذراء وفي الصباح دخل الكهنة مع الاثني عشر رجلاً فرأوا أن عصا يوسف قد أزهرت وكان هو أقرب إليها وكان عمره ثمانين سنة وكان له ستة أولاد من زوجته المتوفية (وهم يعقوب ويوسي وشمعون ويهوذا ومريم وسالومة) ومضى يوسف مع مريم بعد الخطبة إلى مدينة الناصرة وبعد الخطبة بثلاثة أشهر وفي اليوم الخامس والعشرين من شهر آذار والعذراء تقرأ في سفر أشعياء النبي "ها إن العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنًا ويدعى اسمه عمانوئيل" كانت تتمنى أن ترى هذه الفتاة من تكون التي يصفها أشعياء وهي في هذه الأفكار حضر الملاك جبرائيل رسول الثالوث الأقدس يقول لها: "السلام عليك يا مريم يا ممتلئة نعمةً الرب معك مباركة أنتِ في النساء". فلما اضطربت من كلامه قال لها: "لا تخافي يا مريم لأنك وجدت نعمة عند الله وها أنت تحبلين بالضابط الكل وستلدين طفلاً وتسمينه يسوع"، فأجابته العذراء: "كيف يكون ذلك لبنت عذراء لم تعرف زواجًا" فقال لها الملاك: "إن الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظلُلك وذلك القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله وها أن نسيبتك أليصابات هي أيضًا حبلى بابنِِ في شيخوختها وها هو الشهر السادس لتلك المدعوة عاقرًا"، فأجابت العذراء: "ها أنا أمة للرب فليكن لي حسب قولك". وإذ قالت مريم هذه الكلمة حلت كلمة الله في أحشائها الطاهرة فنظر الملاك إلى السماء فرأى الابن جالسًا في أحضان أبيه ثم نظر إلى العذراء فرآه أيضا داخل أحشائها النقية نظير الجنين فسجد مؤديًا الإكرام الواجب لوالدة الإله، ثم عاد إلى السماء مسرورًا، وبعد أن بدا الأمر غير خافيًا على يوسف الصديق، يقول القديس أثافاسيوس: إن يوسف كان يُعفِف البتول وكان حائرًا من عدم اضطرابها، وبعد ذلك أتاه الملاك قائلاً: يا يوسف ابن داؤد لا تخف أن تأخذ امرأتك مريم لأن المولود منها هو من الروح القدس، وبعد ذلك ذهبت مريم إلي الجبل إلي مدينة عين كارم ودخلت إلى بيت زخريا وسلمت على ألياصابات وعندها عرف الجنين "يوحنـا" الذي في بطن ألياصابات أن البتول هي أم المسيح المنتظر وسجد في بطن أمه وامتلأت ألياصابات من الروح القدس فصاحت بصوت عظيم وقالت: "مباركة أنت في النساء من أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إلي فطوبى للتي آمنت ما قيل لها من قبل الرب"، فقالت مريم: " تعظم نفسي للرب ". وبقيت عندها ثلاثة أشهر ثم عادت إلي بيتها وفي تلك الأيام صدر أمر من القيصر الروماني بأن يكتتب كل المسكونة فانطلق الجميع ليكتبوا أسماءهم كل واحد في مدينته وذهب يوسف وخطيبته مريم من الناصرة إلي بيت لحم وكانت بيت لحم لم يعد فيها أي مسكن من كثرة الناس.

وبالكاد وجد يوسف مكانًا في مغارة البهائم وباتا فيها، وفي نفس الليلة ولدت مريم العذراء الطفل الإلهي، وفي تلك الناحية بشر الملائكة الرعاة بالفرح العظيم: " ولد لكم مخلص وهو المسيح الرب "، وبعد ذلك نرى العذراء في الهيكل بعد 40 يوماً ونرى العذراء عندما جاء المجوس وقدموا الهدايا ذهبًا ولبانًا ومرًا. وبإرشاد الملاك المرسل من الله ذهب يوسف مع الطفل وأمه إلى مصر وسكنت العذراء سنتين وستة أشهر في مصر وسكنت في نفس المنطقة التي ظهرت فيها العذراء في سنة 1967 في كنيسة الزيتون ودير المحرفة والمطرية. وعندما مات هيرودس، وبإرشاد الملاك عادوا وسكنوا الناصرة وترافقه العذراء في أكثر عجائبه وتعاليمه فنراها مع يسوع عندما كان يعلم في الهيكل وفي أول عجيبة في عرس قانا الجليل، وآخر أيام المسيح على الأرض نرى 

المسيح يسلم والدته إلى التلميذ الحبيب يوحنا، ونراها يوم القيامة مع المريمات، ويوم الصعود في جبل الطور، ويوم العنصرة في حلول الروح القدس مع التلاميذ، وكانت في القدس عزاءً للرسل في زمن الاضطهاد الذي قام به هيرودس. وكان يحضر إليها كثير من الذين كانوا يؤمنون، وكان لها أكبر الأثر في نفوس المؤمنين، وذهبت العذراء إلى جزيرة قبرص بدعوة من القديس ليعازر (الذي أقامه يسوع من بين الأموات) وذهبت في طريقها إلى جبل آثبوس أي "المقدس"، وكان الجبل كله أصنام وعباده أوثان وعند وصول العذراء الجبل تحطمت الأصنام لوحدها وبشرت العذراء بالمسيح واعتمد جميع السكان وسمي هذا الجبل بالجبل المقدس نسبة لزيارة العذراء الكلية القداسة له وما زال حتى اليوم يعج بالأديرة والكنائس والرهبان. وأيضاً زارت أفسس حيث كان القديس يوحنا الحبيب ورجعت بعد ذلك إلي القدس ولما بلغت الستين من عمرها جاءها الملاك في اليوم الثاني عشر من شهر آب من السنة 44 ميلادية فبشرها أنها بعد ثلاثة أيام ستنتقل من دار الشقاء إلى دار الهناء والبقاء، ففرحت فرحًا عظيمًا وَصلت شاكرةً لله، وطلبت أن ترى أولادها الروحانيين أي الرسل الأطهار الذين كانوا متفرقين في أقٌطار العالم فإذا بالسحب تخطفهم في اليوم الخامس عشر من شهر آب وتجمعهم لدى الأم البتول ففرحت بهم وأخبرتهم سبب حضورهم العجيب وعزتهم على حزنهم، وأن الدنيا كلها إلى زوال وَصلت من أجل سلام العالم، واضطجعت كما أرادت وأسلمت روحها إلى ابنها. أما الرسل حملوا السرير بموكب جنائزي مهيب إلى القبر الذي في قرية الجسمانية وإن أحد اليهود من عشيرة الكهنة واسمه أثاناس مد يده إلى النعش يريد أن يقلبه فإذا بسيف يقطع يديه الأثيمتين، فخاف اليهود جدًا، وآمن قوم كثير منهم. وبعد أن وضعوا جسد العذراء في القبر كان الرسل يتناوبون حوله سجدًا يرتلون التسبيح مدة أسبوع.

وذكر أن الرسول توما لم يكن حاضرًا رقاد العذراء، وحضر بعد ثلاثة أيام وكان في الهند أصر أن ينظر محيّا والدة الإله ويبترك منه ويودعه مثل باقي الرسل فلما رفع الحجر عن باب القبر لم يجدوا الجسد بل كان الضريح فارغًا والأكفان وحدها، فآمنوا أن العذراء انتقلت بالنفس والجسد إلى ملكوت السماوات، وعندما كانوا يصلون على المائدة المقدسة عند استحالة القربان إذ بالعذراء تقف بجسمها الطاهر بسحابة منيرة وملائكة المجد حولها فقالت: "السلام لكم، افرحوا لأني معكم كل الأيام"، فهتف الرسل بصوتٍ واحد : "أيتها الفائق قدسها والدة الإله خلصينا". 

بتولية العذراء: إن الكنائس المسيحية بأجمعها تعتقد بدوام بتولية العذراء ما عدا الكنيسة البروتستنتية محرفة تفسير كلمتين حتى والبكر الواردتين في قول البشير: "ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر" متى 25:1 ومستندة إلى: " أليس إخوته يعقوب ويوسي وسمعان ويهوذا؟". 

ولإظهار الحقيقة نقول:

1- إن كلمة حتى تدل على الاستمرار وهي حسب أفضلية النحاة تدخل ما بعدها في حكم ما قبلها: فإن كان ما قبلها مثبتًا كان ما بعدها مثبتًا، وإن كان منفيًّا كان ما بعدها منفيًّا، مثلاً ذكر في سفر تكوين 7:8 " ولم يرجع الغراب حتى نشف الماء عن وجه الأرض" هنا ما قبل كلمة حتى منفيًّا لم يرجع إذن ما بعدها منفيًّا لأن الغراب لم يرجع أبداً.

2- قال المخلص: "هـا أنا معكم كل الأيام حتى انقضاء الدهر" (متى 20:28)، هنا قبل كلمة حتى مثبتًا إذن ما بعدها أيضا مثبتًا أنا معكم مثبتًا، ونحن لم ننفصل عن المسيح أبدًا لا في هذا الدهر ولا في الحياة الخالدة بل نكون معه بأوفر كمالا.ً 

3- يقول في صموئيل الثاني 22:6 " لميكال ابنة شاول لم يكن لها ولد حتى يوم موتها" هنا ما قبلها منفيًّا لم يكن لها ولدُُ إذن ما بعدها منفيًّا، وهل يمكن أن تلد بعد الموت!

ثانيًا: إن البكر في الكتاب المقدس المولود الأول عن وحيدٍ أو بين إخوة كما يتضح من أمر الرب بأن يكرس له بكر حيث يقصد بالأبكار المولودين أولاً أو الوحيدين. ويقول في أشعياء " أنا الإله الأول" أشعياء 6:44 فهل من إله ثانٍ أو ثالث!

ثالثًا: أما إخوة المسيح فهم أبناء يوسف من امرأته الأولى أو أبناء كلاويا من امرأته ابنة خالة العذراء لأن الأقارب في الكتاب المقدس يدعون إخوة إبراهيم ولوط ابن أخيه يدعان أخوات تكوين 8:13 وكذلك لأبان ويعقوب إن أخته رفقه كانا يدعون أخوات تكوين 15:29، وفضلاً عن ذلك فهل يعقل أن تكون أمًا لبشر بعد أن وسعت في أحشائها إله الكل! وقد دعاها الكتاب المقدس امرأة ليوسف لكي لا يشتبه في أمر حبلها وأما بعد الولادة نرى أن الكتاب المقدس يدعوها "أم الصبي" متى 13:2 ولوقا 43:2. وقد دعا يسوع العذراء " بامرأة" (يوحنا4:2 ويوحنا 26:19) لتكريمها وتعظيمها لأن كلمة امرأة يومئذ كانت اصطلاحًا في اللغة للدلالة على الاحترام والعطف، ويؤخذ من الآداب اليونانية القديمة أن السيدات ذوات المجد الرفيع كن يخاطبن بهذا اللفظ.

فبشفاعة العذراء مريم الكلية القداسة يا رب ارحمنا وخلصنا آميـن

*


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*






*فضائل السيدة العذراء








هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1077x809 الابعاد 40KB.







فضائل العذراء البابا شنودة الثالث

حياة الإتضاع:

كان الإتضاع شرطا أساسيا لمن يولد منها رب المجد.

كان لابد أن يولد من إنسانة متضعة تستطيع أن تحتمل مجد التجسد الإلهي منها ... مجد حلول الروح فيها ومجد ميلاد الرب منها ... مجد جميع الأجيال التي تطوبها وإتضاع أليصابات أمامها قائلة "من أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إلي" ( لو 1 : 48 ، 43) كما تحتمل كل ظهورات الملائكة وسجود المجوس أمام ابنها والمعجزات الكثيرة التي حدثت من ابنها في أرض مصر بل نور هذا الابن في حضنها.

لذلك كان "ملء الزمان"(غل 4 : 4) ينتظر هذه الإنسانة التي يولد ابن الله منها.

وقد ظهر الإتضاع في حياتها كما سنري :

- بشرها الملاك بأنها ستصير أماً للرب ولكنها قالت "هوذا أنا أمة الرب" (لو 1 : 38) أي عبدته وجاريته والمجد العظيم الذي أعطي لها لم ينقص إطلاقا من تواضعها.
بل إنه من أجل هذا التواضع منحها الله هذا المجد إذ "نظر إلي إتضاع أمته" فصنع بها عجائب (لو 1 : 48 – 49).

- وظهر إتضاع العذراء أيضا في ذهابها إلي أليصابات لكيما تخدمها في فترة حبلها فما أن سمعت أنها حبلي وهي في الشهر السادس حتي سافرت إليها في رحلة شاقة عبر الجبال وبقيت عندها ثلاثة أشهر حتي تمت أيامها لتلد (لو 1 : 39- 56) فعلت ذلك وهي حبلي برب المجد

- ومن إتضاعها عدم الحديث عن أمجاد التجسد الإلهي.

حياة التسليم

عاشت قديسة طاهرة في الهيكل ... ثم جاء وقت قيل لها فيه أن تخرج من لهيكل فلم تحتج ولم تعترض مثلما تفعل كثير من النساء اللائي يمنعهن القانون الكنسي من دخول الكنيسة في أوقات معينة فيتذمرون ويجادلن كثيرا في احتجاج.

وكانت تعيش بلا زواج فأمروها أن تعيش في كنف رجل حسبما تقتضي التقاليد في أيامها.

فلم تحتج وقبلت المعيشة في كنف رجل مثلما قبلت الخروج من الهيكل ..

كانت تحيا حياة التسليم لا تعترض ولا تقاوم ولا تحتج . بل تسلم لمشيئة الله في هدوء بدون جدال.

كانت قد صممت علي حياة البتولية ولم تفكر إطلاقا في يوم من الأيام أن تصير أما ولما أراد الله أن تكون أما بحلول الروح القدس عليها (لو 1 : 35) لم تجادل بل أجابت بعبارتها الخالدة "هوذا أنا أمة الرب ليكن لي كقولك" لذلك وهبها الله الأمومة واستبقي لها البتولية أيضا وصارت أما الأمر الذي لم تفكر فيه إطلاقا ... بالتسليم صارت أما للرب ... بل أعظم الأمهات قدرا.

وأمرت أن تهرب إلي مصر فهربت .

وأمرت أن ترجع إلي مصر فرجعت وأمرت أن تنقل موطنها من بيت لحم وتسكن الناصرة فانتقلت وسكنت.

كانت إنسانة هادئة تحيا حياة التسليم بلا جدال لذلك فإن القدير صنع بها عجائب ... إذ نظر إلي اتضاع أمته.



حياة الإحتمال

تيتمت من والديها الإثنين وهي في الثامنة من عمرها وتحملت حياة اليتم وعاشت في الهيكل وهي طفلة واحتملت حياة الوحدة فيها وخرجت من الهيكل لتحيا في كنف نجار واحتملت حياة الفقر . ولما ولدت ابنها الوحيد لم يكن لها موضع في البيت فأضجعته في مزود (لو 1: 7) واحتملت ذلك أيضا ... واحتملت المسئولية وهي صغيرة السن واحتملت المجد الذي أحاط بها دون أن تتعبها أفكار العظمة.

لم يكن ممكنا أن تصرح بأنها ولدت وهي عذراء فصمتت واحتملت ذلك.

احتملت السفر الشاق إلي مصر ذهابا وإيابا . واحتملت طردهم لها هناك من مدينة إلي أخري بسبب سقوط الأصنام أمام المسيح (أش 19: 1) احتملت الغربة والفقر . احتملت أن "يجوز في نفسها سيف" (لو 2: 35) بسبب ما لاقاه إبنها من اضطهادات واهانات وأخيرا ألام وعار الصلب.

لم تكتنف العذراء - سلبيا بالاحتمال - بل عاشت في الفرح بالرب .

كما قالت في تسبحتها "تبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي" (لو 1: 47)

الإيمان وعدم التذمر:

في كل ما إحتملته لم تتذمر اطلاقا وفي تهديد ابنها بالقتل من هيرودس وفي الهروب إلي مصر وفي ما لاقاه من إضطهاد اليهود لم تقل وأين البشارة بأنه يجلس علي كرسي داود أبيه يملك ... ولا يكون لملكه نهاية (لو 1 : 32 ، 33) بل صبرت كما قالت عنها أليصابات "أمنت بأن يتم ما قيل لها من قبل الرب" (لو 1 : 45) .

أمنت بأنها ستلد وهي عذراء وتحقق لها ذلك.

وأمنت بأن "القدوس المولود منها هو ابن الله" (لو 1 : 35) علي الرغم من ميلاده في مزود وتحقق لها ما أمنت به عن طريق ما رأته من رؤي ومن ملائكة ومن معجزات تمت علي يديه ، أمنت بكل هذا علي الرغم من كل ما تعرض له من إضطهادات ...

أمنت به وهو مصلوب . فرأته بعد أن قام من الأموات (مت28).

الصمت والصلاة والتأمل:

كان من تدبير الله أن تتيتم العذراء وأن تعيش في الهيكل.

وفي الهيكل تعلمت حياة الوحدة والصمت وأن تنشغل بالصلاة والتأمل وإذ فقدت محبة وحنان والديها إنشغلت بمحبة الله وحده.

وهكذا عكفت علي الصلاة والتسبحة وقراءة الكتاب المقدس وحفظ الكثير من أياته وحفظ المزامير ولعل تسبحتها في بيت أليصابات دليل واضح علي ذلك فغالبية كلماتها مأخوذة من المزامير وآيات الكتاب.

وصار الصمت من مميزاتها فعلي الرغم من أنها في أحداث الميلاد : رأت أشياء عجيبة ربما تفوق احتمال سنها كفتاة صغيرة وما أحاط بها من معجزات ومن أقوال الملائكة والرعاة والمجوس ... فلم تتحدث مفتخرة بأمجاد الميلاد بل " كانت تحفظ جميع هذا الكلام متفكرة به في قلبها" (لو 2 : 19).

إن العذراء الصامتة المتأملة ، درس لنا :

فليتنا مثلها : نتأمل كثيرا ، ونتحدث قليلا.

علي أني أري أنه لما حان الوقت أن تتكلم صارت مصدرا للتقليد الكنسي في بعض الأخبار التي عرفها منها الرسل وكاتبوا الأناجيل: عن المعجزات والأخبار أثناء الهروب في مصر وعن حديث المسيح وسط المعلمين في الهيكل وهو صغير ( لو 3 : 46 – 47).



فضائل أخري:

لقد اختار الرب هذه الفتاة الفقيرة اليتيمة لتكون أعظم إمرأة في الوجود وكانت تملك في فضائلها ما هو أعظم من الغني.

من فضائلها أيضا قداستها الشخصية ، وعفتها وبتوليتها ،و معرفتها الروحية ، وخدمتها للأخرين وأمومتها اروحية للأباء الرسل .

ويعوزنا الوقت أن تحدث عن كل فضائلها ... *


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*






*






هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1077x809 الابعاد 40KB.







التلفزيون السورى يعرض أغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الإله 

شهر يناير سنة 2005م قبل عدة أيام عرض التلفزيون السوري ( القناة الأولى الأرضية ) 

برنامج الشرطة في خدمة الشعب 

وكان موضوع الحلقة إلقاء القبض على عصابة قامت بقتل (مواطن سعودي ) وسرقة أمواله وقد تحدث المواطن السعودي عن مجريات القصة

العذراء تهب سعودياً مسلما ولدا

بالتفصيل :

في العام الماضي وتحديداً في الصيف قدم الموطن السعودي من السعودية إلى سوريا وقد التقى بمواطنين سوريين وذكر لهم انه لم يرزق بأولاد وقد حاول كثيراً عن طريق الطب ولكن بدون جدوى فذكر له احد السوريين أن هناك ديراً باسم السيدة العذراء في( صيدنايا/ دمشق ) وقد جرت معجزات عديدة وهناك العديد من الذين لم يرزقوا بأولاد والآن لهم العديد فقصد دير السيدة في صيدنايا وطلب من العذراء ولد وعند عودته وعد سائق التاكسي انه إذا رزقه الله بولد فسيمنحه هديه مبلغاً ضخماً من المال (20000) ألف دولار أمريكي وسيهدي الدير أربعة أضعاف هذا المبلغ وقبل أقل من شهر

العذراء تفعل أغرب معجزة فى تاريخ البشرية 

قام هذا المواطن السعودي بالاتصال هاتفياًُ مع سائق التاكسي وبشره أن الله رزقه بولد وسيوفي بوعده وأنه بعد أيام قليلة سيكون في سوريا وعليه أن ينتظره في المطار في الموعد المتفق فيما بينهما وعند قرب الموعد اتفق هذا السائق مع مجموعة من أصدقائه على قتل هذا السعودي وسرقة أمواله التي تقدر بأكثر من (100) ألف دولار أمريكي وبعد قدومه تمت عملية قتله ولم يكتفوا بذلك بل قاموا بقطع رأسه وأعضاء جسمه ووضعها في كيس ووضع الكيس في صندوق السيارة وغادروا مدينة دمشق وعلى الطريق الخارجي توقفت السيارة لعطل مفاجئ وقد حاولوا إصلاحها ولكن بدون جدوى وفي تلك الأثناء مرت سيارة شرطة (دورية خارجية ) واستفسروا عن سبب وقوفهم في هذا المكان وهل يحتاجون إلى مساعدة فرفضوا ذلك وإنهم لايحتاجون إلى شيء وكان على وجوههم الارتباك فشك عناصر الشرطة بهم فطلبوا منهم فتح الصندوق فرفضوا بالبداية وبعد إصرارهم على الفتح رضخوا لأمر الشرطة وعند قيامهم بذلك ( صدر صوت السعودي من داخل الصندوق ويقول لهم لاتفتحوا الصندوق لأن العذراء مريم والملائكة يقومون بخياطة رقبتي وبعد فتح الصندوق وجدوه كامل الجسد ويحتاج إلى إكمال خياطة الرقبة ( أي بقى قطبتين لتكتمل رقبته ) وقاموا بنقله إلى أقرب مستشفى أما المجرمون فقد أصابهم الذهول والهستيرية عندما رأوا ذاك السعودي المقطع أشلاء قد عاد رأسه وبقية أعضاء جسمه كما كان ليتمجد اسم الرب إلى الأبد 

تعليق وتأمل : 

إذا كان الإله الحقيقى هو باعث الحياة فلا شك أن الشيطان هو ملك الموت وفى يوحنا 11:25 قال السيد المسيح "أنا هو القيامة والحياة ومن آمن بى ولو مات فسيحيا " .. أى أنه الحياة وباعثها من الموت فهو القيامة , وقال أيضا : " اما انا (المسيح) فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم افضل " 

أ

نقلاً عن التلفزيون السوري / القناة الأولى الأرضية

http://f21.parsimony.net/forum37811/messages/33375.htm *


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*






*





هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1077x809 الابعاد 40KB.





رسالة من الأخت م. ج.
أخوتي وأخواتي في المسيح
كل سنه وانتم طيبين بمناسبة عيد ماما العذراء
بركتها وشفعاتها وصلواتها تكون معكم جميعا 


اسمحوا لي أن أشارك معكم بهذه المناسبة أن أحكي عن معجزة حدثت معي منذ شهر
(تاريخ الرسالة 21 أغسطس 2004) وأرجو من أمي العدراء أن تسامحني للتأخير في أرسلها وذلك بسبب مرضي.

منذ شهر كنت في طريق العودة من العمل وكنت أركب سيارة مع أثنين من زميلاتي في العمل وفوجئنا ونحن نسير 
في الطريق الصحراوي مصر الأسماعلية بأتوبيس يخبط السيارة بطريقة غريبة جدا جعلت السيارة تفقد أتزانها والتحكم
وفوجئنا بعدم وجود فرامل وفي لحظة ونحن نري الموت بأعيننا بطريقة غير إرادية في نفس واحد كنا نقول
يا عدراء يا أم النور كأننا متفقين علي هذه الكلمة. 
وفعلا في لحظة السيارة وفقت فاجئه ولما نزلنا منها وجدنها كأنها مركونة بجانب الرصيف نظرنا لأنفسنا 
وتأكدنا بعدم أصابتنا دهشنا بالسيارة لأنها كانت في حالة سيئة وفي أحد العجلات شبة مدمرة تماما والسيارة من أمام
معجونة تماما لدرجة كل سيارة كانت تقف تندهش لعدم أصابتنا لأن السيارة شكلها كان سيئ للغاية وعرفنا أن ماما العدراء
كانت معنا وسئلنا بعضنا أحنا ليه ما كناش بنصرخ بل العكس كأننا كنا نسبح للعدراء وليه جمعتنا كلمة واحدة
وهي يا عدراء يا أم النور كان ممكن نقول يا بابا كيرلس أو يا يسوع أو كل واحد منا كان ممكن ينادي علي شفيعه 
وعرفنا ليه العربية كانت كأنها مركونة لأنها لو كانت وقفت في الطريق كان ممكن جدا أي سيارة في طريقها السريع
كانت صدمتنا ولأن السيارة كان مستحيل تتحرك من مكانها علشان العجلة كانت شبة مش موجودة وطبعا السيارة 
أتجرت بسيارة أخري بعد تغير العجلة لأنها كانت في حالة لا تسمح بتحركها 
حقيقي أم النور أم لكل واحد وأنها بتحافظ علي أولادها بمجرد ما تنادي عليها وتقول يا عدراء يا أم النور

بركتها تكون معنا جميعا وأسمحوا لي أن أشكرها بهذه الترنيمة التي أحبها لأني حسه بكل كلمة فيها

ناديتك يا عدراء
ناديتك يا عدراء يا أمي الحنون
ناديتك بقلبي ودمع العيون
لاقيتك سمعتي كل الكلام جتيني يا أمي ومعاكي السلام
ناديتك وهافضل أرنم وقول شفاعتك معايا يا أمي البتول
في وسط الخطية وليل الشرور
بنجدة قوية تجيني بظهور
وانسي بحنانك ضيقات الزمان وأفضل في حضنك يا نبع الحنان
يا أصل الطهارة يا باب السماء يا فجر العذارى يا نبع الرجاء
ماليش غيرك أنتي اشكي له الهموم
يا مرسي لسفنتي في بحر الغيوم
يا أم اليتامى اسمعيني أوام يا بر السلامة يا نور الظلام
حبيتك يا ساكنة في قلبي من زمان
وأسمك نقشته في صدري بأيمان
*


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*












هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1077x809 الابعاد 40KB.







هذه المعجزة مرسلة بواسطة e-mail الى موقع تمجيد.

بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدوس الة واحد امين
أود في البداية أن أعرفكم بنفسي, أنا المحاسب / عماد رائف 25 عام – المهندسين،
هذة المعجزة حدثت لأختي/ ماري رائف 19 عام منذ 3 سنوات قبيل عيد النيروز 
في سبتمبر 2001حيث كانت عائدة من تدريبات الكورال بكنيسة الأنبا بولا بأرض الجولف، 
وكانت الكنيسة بجانب المنزل .وفي أثناء رجوعها صدمتها سيارة مسرعة 
كانت تقوم بعمل ( غرز) فأدي ذلك إلي الآتي:
¯ كسور مضاعفة في عظمة الحوض الأمامية و الخلفية
¯ شبة ارتجاج بالمخ نتيجة صدمة السيارة
¯ كدمات باليد بسبب زجاج السيارة المتطاير
ومع كل ذلك عندما علمنا بذلك لم نجدها غائبة عن الوعي ( فقط أحساس بالوجع) فأخذناها إلي المستشفي في سيارة إسعاف
, و أجرينا الفحوصات الأولية , لكن الطبيب قال أن لديها ارتجاج بالمخ 
(وأن أي آكل أو شرب تقوم بترجيعة) وقال ربنا يعدي أل 48 ساعة القادمة علي خير و إلا انصح بسفرها للخارج!!!!
أريد أن أذكركم بشيء حدث بعد الاصطدام إنها وجدت صليب كبير منور بالسماء. 
بعد يوم وجدناها تقول أريد أن آكل خيار( فأعطناها جزء صغير و نحن علي تأكد تام بأنها سوف ترجعة) 
ولكن العجيب أنها اكلتة و بدأت صحتها تتحسن، وقال الطبيب بالنسبة لكسور الحوض بأنها سف تالتأم من شهر إلي شهران
(وكنا نخاف إنها لا تستطيع المشي ثانيا). 
لكن بشفاعة القديسة مريم و القديس البابا كيرلس تم شفائها ورجوعها المنزل .بعد يومين من رجوعها
و في نصف الليل وجدنها تصرخ و الدموع تنهمر و بكل فرحة تقول العذراء مريم
جتني و حركت جسمي كلة، وبعد ذلك وجدنها تقوم من السرير وتمشي طبيعيا.
وفي اليوم التالي أحست ببعض الآلام في الظهر و قالت داخليا تعالي يا عذرا مريم أنا في انتظارك
(فوجدت العذراء تظهر ببطء ببطء من تمثال لها صغير حتى وصلت لسقف الحجرة وجاءت و لمست أختي ثم اختفت )
وبعد ذلك ابتدأت أختي تمارس نشاطها بصورة طبيعية جداً
وذهبنا لدير مارمينا والبابا كيرلس بصحراء مريوط لنوال البركة والشكر علي شفاء أختي، 
فقابلنا أبونا روفائيل (تلميذ البابا كيرلس ) و قلنا له صلي لأختي بسبب الحادثة
(فقال أنا اصلي لها لا، أنا عاوزها هي تصلي لي، دي معاها العذراء كلها و دائماُ تأتي لها)
فنشكر اللة علي كل شيء و علي شفاء أختي.






معجزات للسيدة العذراء مريم

(هذه المعجزات منقولة من موقع دير السريان العامر)


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*












هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1077x809 الابعاد 40KB.








وقيل أن أيقونة العذراء الأثرية (بمقر الدير بالقاهرة المشهور بالعزباوية بكلوت بك) هذه احدى ثلاث أيقونات قديمة قد رسمها القديس لوقا الإنجيلى ، ونذكر لك فى إلجاز احدى المعجزات التى تمت منها : 

فى أيام رئاسة القمص فيلوثاؤس (1) السابق لنيافة الأنبا ثاؤفيلس ففى 



أحد الأيِام رقفت أمام أيقونة السيدة العذراء بالعزبارية عائلة من زرج وزوجته وأولادهما الأربعة وظلوا يصلون بحرارة إلى أن قرب غلق الباب وأمرهم أحد الرهبان بالانصراف فامتنعت الزوجة قائلة أنا لا أبارح هذا المكان حتى نقضى حاجتى .. فقد كانت مصابة بمرض السرطان فى ثديها وقد تحدد لها اليوم التالى لاجراء عملية استئصال الثدى. . 

ظلت تلك السيده تبكى أنا لا أتركك يا أم النور أعملى أنتى العملية 

وان الرهبان أغلقوا المقصورة عليهم وفى الساعة الثالثة والنصف بعد منتصف الليل سمع تهليلا وأصوات فرح فنزل الرهبان وطلبوا من القمص فيلوثاؤس عمل تمجيد للسيدة العذراء . . وقد قالت السيدة قصتها: 

لما بعد منتصف الليل بساعة تغلب على النعاس بعد بكاء كثير وشعرت 

بيد توقظنى ، وكانوا هم نياما .. فرأيت سيدة منيرة كالشمس ومتسربلة بثياب بيضاء وعلى رأسها أكليل مرصع بجواهرثمينة وتحملها الملائكة . . فانزعجت من بهاء المنظر . . 

وعندما سألتها قالت لى أنا العذراء أم النور التى تطلبينى باستمرار وإبنى أرسلنى إليك لأعمل لك العملية . . فمدت يدها ولمست الثدى ورشمت عليه علامة الصليب وهى تقول باسم الأب والإبن والروح القدس إله واحد آمين . . وإذا بالأورام والقروح تلاشت ولم أر لها أثراً. وقالت لى أشكرى فضل ابنى يسوع الذى انعم عليك بالشفاء ورنمى مع داود النبى : باركى يانفسى الرب ولاتنسى كل حسناته ) .. 

وفى الصباح ذهبوا إلى المستشفى وان الطبيب قال انها معجزة غريية ، والذى يدهشنى أكثر أن الصليب لايمحى مهما غسل ، وقد آمنت بحقيقة قَوة الله وبشفاعة السيدة العذراء .. . 

وتم توزيع مبلغ العملية على الفقراء وصارت هذه السيدة تأتى كل أسبوع لتقدم الشكر لله والتمجيد لأمه الحنونه أمام أيقونتها بالعزباوية.


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*





*





هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1077x809 الابعاد 40KB.









+ أيضا حدثنا القمص انطونيوس كاهن كنيسة العذراء بتوريل - المنصورة عن معجزات حدثت بالعزباوية بمصر (توجد بصوت أبونا على شريط كاسيت عن العذراء) فقال : 

كان انسان من الروم بمصر يأتى باستمرار ويصلى أمام مقصورة السيدة العذراء بالعزباوية . وذات يوم رأيته صلى بحرارة شديدة وفى دالة عجيبة . . وإذ به يفك الكرفته التى يلبسها ويربط بها السيخ الذى كان أمام المقصورة بكل شدة ويمض .. 

سألت الأب الراهب الذى بالمقصورة مامعنى ذلك فاجابنى أنه يأتى دائما وله دالة مع العذراء بالعزباوية التى دائما تحل كل مشاكله ولكن أليوم كان يربط العذراء إلى أن تحل له مشكلته انها دالة عجيبة بشفاعة العذراء .. 



ثم يقول أيضا : 

حكى لى راهب بالعزباوية مايلى فى الأربعينيات : كانت سيدة من طائفة الروم تأتى وتتضرع أمام مقصورة العذراء العزباوية وتعطينى ريال لاعمل لها تمجيد للعذراء . . وكان ذلك كل يوم .. ولما استفسرت عن سبب بكائها أمام العذراء قالت لى أن ابنى أخذوه فى الجيش الإنجليزى !لى لبنان ، وكان يرسل لى خطابات. . وآخر مرة أرسل لى قائلا أنه مريض . . بعدها انقطعت خطاباته . . لأجل ذلك فانا أبكى واتشفع بالعذراء لأجل إبنى ، وكنت أيضا أصلى من أجلها .. وفى اليوم الثالث عشر جاءت فرحة مسرورة وقالت لى أبونا أعمل لى تمجيدا بمبلغ جنيه (تمجيد كبير) للعذراء . 

لأن ابنى أرسل لى بأن العذراء ظهرت له وأعطته كوب لبن فشفى لوقته . . وعندما سألها من أنت . قالت له أنا العذراء العزباوية لقد ارسلتنى أمك بمصرلأجل شفائك . 



+ ومازال البعض من طائفة الروم يأتون كل يوم اتنين من الأسبوع ليعملوا تمجيد أمام مقصورة العذراء . 



- كان هناك شخص يدعى انطون سليمان قال : انه كان فى ضيقة شديدة حتى وصل إلى اكتئاب وضيق شديد ، ولم يأتى العلاج معه بنتيجة ، فمضى يتشفع بالعذراء العزباوية . . بعدها عادت إليه صحته الأولى بل وكان مبتهلا دائما . . وكتب رسالة بخط يده وسلمها لرئيس الدير اعترافا منه بصنيع العذراء العزباوية معه . . 

- وكان يوجد بالعزباوية بئر ماء ( غير مستعمل الآن ) قيل أن العذراء شربت منه أثناء مرورها مع العائلة المقدسة بمصر . لذلك فقد باركت هذا المكان . . 



شفاعة أمنا العذراء تكون معنا جميعا كل حين . *


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*




*







هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1077x809 الابعاد 40KB.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





معجزة السيدة العذراء مريم بكنيسة الأنبابيشوي – ببورسعيد
فبراير1990 - 2008



تمت معجزة الأخت سامية يوسف باسيليوس بتاريخ 20 فبراير 1990 والأخت سامية عمرها 40 سنة متزوجة و لها إبنة عمرها 16 سنة وكانت بعيدة عن الكنيسة تماماً وحيث أنها تجهل القراءة والكتابة ووجودها في أسرة ووسط بعيد عن بيت الله لم تعرف أي شئ حتى رشم الصليب والصلاه الربانية وكانت ترفض مقابلة أي كاهن وكانت تدخن 40 سيجارة يومياً بالإضافة إلى معاشرتها لأصدقاء السوء الذين كانت تقضي معهم معظم وقتها.

ولكن عند زيارتها والتقابل معها كانت ترفض الحضور إلى بيت الله مدعية أن كل من يذهب هناك أناس منافقين ويصنعون الإثم ولكن بعد إقناعها حضرت إلى الكنيسة وأثناء العظة التي كانت عن التوبة وبعد القداس وجدت عينيها غرغرت بالدموع واستقبلتها استقبال حار وعرفت منها أنها سوف تواظب على الكنيسة وجاءت وكان في داخلها أسئلة كثيرة، كانت تجلس معي وطلبت ان أعلمها كل شئ عن الكنيسة وفعلاً كانت تتعلم يوماً بعد يوم وكانت تتميز بالطاعة وقوة الإيمان فتركت أصدقاء السوء وقللت جداً من تدخين السجائر وإنتظمت على حضور القداسات والعشيات وخصوصاً عشية سيدنا بكنيسة مارجرجس وإجتماع السيدات بكنيسة الأنبابيشوي. ونظراً لأنه يوجد فراغ كبير في وقتها، قامت بخدمة تنظيف الكنيسة على الرغم مما كان يقابلها من المشاكل الكثيرة وكذلك خدمة تجهيز طعام الطلبة أثناء الصوم الكبير والمساعدة في خدمة المسنين – إلا أنه في شهر أكتوبر 1989م كانت تتقيأ دم بعد ذلك كان دم متجلط وعُرضت على أطباء كثيرين وقامت بعمل اشعات كثيرة وأخيراً قامت بعمل منظار على الرئتين فوجد أنه نتيجة للتدخين أصيبت الرئة اليسرى والحويصلات الهوائية بشبه ضمور وبتحليل الدم الذي بها وجد أنه لا يوجد سرطان ولكن هناك خلايا نشطة (درجة من درجات السرطان).

وفي شهر ديسمبر 1989 شعرت بوجود أورام في الثدي الأيسر وذهبت للدكتور ماهر سليمان يوم 30/1/1990 الذي قرر لها إجراء عملية لإستئصال الأورام ووضع لها شريط ضاغط لتخفيف الآلام عليها، على أن تعود له يوم 21/2/1990 لإجراء العملية اللازمة – لكن يوم 15/2/1990 حضر إخواتها إلى بورسعيد من القاهرة لأخذها ولكنها رفضت حيث أنها كانت لا تعرف شئ عن خطورة العملية وكانت تقول دائماً "يا أبونا هل ممكن تحصل لي معجزة" أقول لها "طبعاً هل يستحيل على الله شئ ولكن ما دام الرب أوجد الطب لابد ان نستخدمه". 

ولكن يوم السبت 17/2/1990 حضرت إلي في الكنيسة قبل أننذهب إلى عشية سيدنا وقالت لي "أبونا أنا عايزاك" قلت لها "خير" قالت "في ست كبيرة جاءت في الحلم وقالت لي: يا سامية ماتخافيش أنا ها أقف جانبك في العملية" حيث أنها كانت متخوفة من إستئصال الثدي ورفضت ذلك تماماً وحاولت إقناعها بكل الطرق ولكنها كانت ترفض، وجاءت يوم الأحد المقدس وتناولت من الأسرار المقدسة وقالت لي "أبونا الست الكبيرة جاءت تاني وقالت لي: يا سامية ماتخافيش أنا ها أقف جانبك في العملية وكانت تأتي وتذهب" وعندما سألتها على مواصفاتها قالت "ست عجوز".......... عرضت عليها بعض صور القديسين لكنها لم تتعرف عليها وطلبت من سيدنا نيافة الأنبا تادرس أن تأخذ بركته وأن يصلي من أجلها قبل سفرها حيث كانت قد قررت السفر يوم الثلاثاء 20/2/1990 لإجراء العملية يوم الأربعاء 21/2/1990 وفعلاً يوم الجمعة حضرت إليٌِ في المنزل قبل ذهابنا إلى سيدنا الأنبا تادرس في كنيسة الملاك والسيدة العذراء [الكاتدرال] وأكدت أنها شاهدت هذه السيدة أيضاً في الحلم وقالت لها: ماتخافيش يا سامية أنا ها أقف جانبك في العملية وذهبت إلى الكاتدرال ومعها زوجتي وافهمتها أن تبلغ سيدنا بأنها سوف تقوم بعمل عملية جراحية خطيرة وهي وجود أورام في الثدي الأيسر والغدد الليمفاوية وأنها لا تعرف ذلك ومصممة على عدم إستئصال أي شئ من جسدها، وفعلاً بعد القداس الإلهي وبعد أن علم سيدنا بكل شئ صلى لها وطلبت منه هدية فأعطاها أيقونة ذات وجهين الوجه الأول للسيدة العذراء تحمل الرب يسوع والوجه الثاني للسيدة العذراء رأسها فقط في منظر التجلي وفرحت بها جداً وقالت لسيدنا "سوف ألبسها ولن أخلعها حتى ساعة العملية وأنا مش خايفة من العملية" وتوجهت ألى منزلها وفي المساء إتصلت بزوجتي وقالت لها "أنا مسافرة بكرة وعايزة أسلم عليكم وعلى أبونا قبل ما أعمل العملية" فقالت لها زوجتي "أن أبونا في الإفتقاد وسوف يتأخر في هذا اليوم لأن عنده إجتماع مع الطلبة ينتهي الساعة 11 مساءاً" وقالت لها "تعالي إحضري عندنا ويأتي في هذه الليلة فنشاهدك قبل سفرك وتستطيعي مقابلة أبونا" وفعلاً حضرت الساعة 9.45 مساءاً وفي الساعة 10.15 قالت "أنا شامة ريحة بخوركنيسة ورائحته جميلة" عندما حضرت الساعة 11.45 قالت لي "أنا أشم رائحة بخور" قلت لها "أنا عندي برد" ونمنا جميعاً الساعة 12.20 تماماً بعد أن صلينا الصلاه الربانية.

وفي الساعة 1.20 تماماً إستيقظنا على صوتها وهي تتأوه وتقول "آه ....... آه ....... أنا حاسة ....... آه" فأيقظت زوجتي وقلت لها "أنتِ سامعة سامية" قالت "أيوة" قلي لها "قومي بسرعة شوفيها تعبانة" فقامت ورجعت بسرعة وقالت لي "أبونا – سامية كل بلوزتها دم" وذهبت فوجدها نائمة على شكل صليب وتتأوه وحاولت إيقاظها ولكنها كانت تتأوه وتقول " آه ....... آه ....... أنا حاسة ....... آه" و يدها أيضاً ملآنتين دماً فقلت لزوجتي "لننام وفي الصباح الباكر تسافر فوراً لطبيبها بالقاهرة فهو الوحيد الذي يعرف حالتها تماماً" وفعلاً ذهبنا للنوم ولكننا لم ننام..... وفي الساعة 1.35 لم نسمع لها أي صوت حتى الساعة 5.45 صباحاً إستيقظت لأرفع بخور باكر في الكنيسة وسمعت صوتها تناديني "أبونا ....... أبونا" فدخلت عليها وقالت لي "أنا شايفة العذراء" قلت لها "بتقولك إيه" سكتت ... قلت لها "فين دلوقت" قالت "عند الشباك(باب البلكونة)" ... ففرحت جداً وتأكدت أن السيدة العذراء عملت معجزة ونزلت أرفع بخور باكر بعد أن أيقظت زوجتي وقلت لها أن سامية إستيقظت وذهبت إليها فصرخت سامية في وجهها ".... لأ .... لأ....لا تقطعوا صدري" قالت لها "ماتخافيش يا سامية أنا زوجة أبونا" ..... فقالت لها "أنا شفت العذراء والست الكبيرة والقديس أبانوب والرجل العجوز – هي قالت حارس الكنيسة" وبعد ذللك قالت "أنا شامة رائحة بينج" ونامت وعندما حضرت الساعة 7.40 إستقبلتني المدام وهي فرحانة وتقول "معجزة يا أبونا معجزة" وفي أثناء ذلك إستيقظت سامية وشاهدت الدماء على ملابسها وفي يديها فقالت "إيه ده ....... إيه الدم ده"فقلنا لها مبروك .. وقامت لتغيير ملابسها [حيث كان معها شنطة سفرها] ............ وبعد ذلك قلت لها "قصي لنا قصة المعجزة" ... فقالت "أنا لما نمت جاءت إليٌ السيدة العذراء في منظر التجلي وقالت لي .. يا سامية أنا اللي هاعملك العملية .. فقلت لها .. أنا خايفة .. قالت لي .. ماتخافيش انا إللي هاعملها لكي .... بعد قليل وجدت طفل صغير ذو جناحين ينزل من فوق ويقف جانبها ورأيت السيدة العجوز التي شاهدتها ثلاث مرات في الحلم بجواري ومشينا جميعاً في مكان يشبه الحديقة ووصلنا إلى مكان يشبه الكنيسة وأمامها يجلس رجل عجوز ذو لحية بيضاء يمسك بيده عصا طويلة وقال لهم .. إستنوا إستنوا خدوني معاكم .. ودخلنا حجرة لا يوجد بها أبواب ولا شبابيك فيها سرير نمت عليه ووقف على جانبي اليمين الرجل العجوز ووقف أمامه الطفل الصغير [نفس الجانب الأيمن] وعلى يساري السيدة العجوز وأمامها السيدة العذراء ولاحظت أنهم – الرجل العجوز والأم الكبيرة – يمسكوا يدي ولكن عندما ناول الطفل الصغير العذراء شئ لم أشاهده شعرت بحرقان في صدري فصرخت وقلت ... آه ... آه ...أنا حاسة..... وشددت يدي على صدري فنظرت لهم العذراء مرة أخرى فأمسكوا يدي بشدة ولكن الرجل العجوز كان يربت على يدي بحنو .. فسألت السيدة العذراء .. مين الرجل العجوز .. فقالت لي .. ده حارس الكنيسة حارس الكنيسة بتاعتكم .... وبعد قليل لم أشاهد غير السيدة العذراء وقالت لي .. الجة دي تبقي وديها الزيتون .. وإختفت"

وبعد ذلك تعرفت على صورة القديس الأنبا بيشوي (الرجل العجوز) والطفل الشهيد أبانوب النهيسي ولكن لم تتعرف على الأم الكبيرة ....... وبعد ذلك قامت بتغيير ملابسها فوجدنا أنا الشريط الضاغط كله صلبان والأورام كانت موجودة تحته على صدرها قامت المدام وضعها في طبق صيني وبعد ذلك تم وضعها في برطمان بالفورمالين ... وقمت بعد ذلك بالإتصال بالقمص بيشوي فخري راعي كنيسة الأنبا بيشوي الذي حضر فوراً واخبرنا نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا تادرس الذي شاهد كل شئ بعينيه وتم عمل تمجيد في الكاتدرال وسافرتالأخت سامية ألى القاهرة للأطباء المعلجين الذين قرروا انها معجزة بكل المقاييس وخارقة للطبيعة فقد شفيت تماماً من أورام الصدر بدون إجراء أي عمليات جراحية وكذلك المرض الصدري .. وبعد أيام قامت الأم الكبيرة بالإعلان عن نفسها وهي القديسة أليصابات أم يوحنا المعمدان ... ولكي يتمجد إسم الله ولا يكون هناك أي مجال للشك سمحت السيدة العذراء بنزول الزيت من يدي السيدة سامية يوسف خصوصاً أثناء عمل التمجيد أو القداس الإلهي وبعد ذلك إنقطع هذا الزيت بعد أن شاهده بنفسه نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا تادرس و نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا بيشوي سكرتير المجمع المقدس وأسقف دمياط والعديد من الآباء الكهنة والشعب............................................ 

بركة القديسة الطاهرة مريم والقديسة أليصابات والقديس الشهيد أبانوب والقديس الأنبا بيشوي تكون معنا. آمين


بقلم القس/ بولا سعد
راعي كنيسة الأنبا بيشوي


تذكاراً لهذه المعجزة منذ فبراير 1990 و حتى عامنا هذا يتمجد أسم رب المجد بنزول زيت مقدس من أيقونة السيدة العذراء بالكنيسة كتذكار لحدوث هذة المعجزة حيث يتجمع كثير من الناس لنوال البركة .. بركة صلوات أم النور مريم و القديس العظيم الأنبا بيشوي تشملنا جميعاً *


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*













هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1077x809 الابعاد 40KB.





صورة السيدة العذراء تذرف زيتاً فى سان لوران لشخص مسلم مغربى





هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 747x771 الابعاد 179KB.






يقول الدكتور وسيم السيسى أستاذ المسالك بالقاهرة فى جريدة وطنى بتاريخ 20 سبتمبر 1998 ما يأتى :
لم أتصور نفسى أكتب يوماً عن المعجزات .. ذلك لأنى أؤمن بالعقل ، و المعجزات هى الخوارق التى يقف أمامها العقل عاجزاً مقهوراً .. و كثيراً ما كنت أردد قول أبو العلا المعرى :

كذب الظن لا أمام سوى العقل مشيراً فى صبحه و المساء
فإذا أطعته جلب الرحمة عند المسير و الإرساء

و المعجزة التى أكتب إليكم عنها .. شهودها أحياء من المسلمين و المسيحيين، و هم أناس لهم وزنهم فى عالم الطب و العلوم .. الأستاذ الدكتور مكرم ميلاد أستاذ ورئيس قسم الباثولوجى فى كلية الطب قصر العينى جامعة القاهرة، و الأستاذ الدكتور عمر عبد العاليم أستاذ ورئيس قسم التخدير بجامعة المنوفية، و الدكتور أحمد ضرغام ماجيستير جراحة المسالك بمستشفى مبرة المعادى، و كاتب هذه السطور .




كانت البداية حين جاءتنى أم بطفلتها خمس سنوات اسمها مريم، تشكو من وجود دم بملابسها الداخلية، وكانت الأم تعتقد أن هذا الدم مصدره البول من المثانة البولية، ولكن عند الفحص والتدقيق أكتشف أن مصدر هذا الدم من المهبل، و قد قررت عمل منظار للمهبل وعنق الرحم دون المساس بغشاء البكارة حيث أن المناظير تطورت إلى درجة كبيرة من الدقة و صغر الحجم .
وقام بتخدير الطفلة أ.د. عمر عبد العليم، و كان مساعدى دكتور أحمد ضرغام وعند فحص المهبل بالمنظار وجدت ورماً فى جدار المهبل قرب عنق الرحم، فأخذت عينه بالمنظار وأرسلتها إلى أ.د. مكرم ميلاد . و بعد بضعة أيام جاءتنى الأم بالتقرير الباثولوجى من أ.د. مكرم ميلاد .. أخبث نوع من أنواع السرطان .. ساركوما .. أنه حكم بالإعدام لأن نسبة الوفاة فيه مائة يالمائة، و لم يكن أمامى إلا تحويلها للعلاج بالكيماوى، و هو تحصيل حاصل لا فائدة ترجى منه .
وبعد بضعة أسابيع جاءتنى الأم و الطفلة ووالدها يقولون لى .. لقد أقمنا الصلوات حتى ظهرت السيدة العذراء مريم للطفلة مريم و قالت لها : سأشفيكِ يا مريم بقوة الله لأن اسمك مثل اسمى، أذهبى إلى دير مارمينا العجائبى و سأجرى لك عملية، استخرج منها هذا الورم .. و قد ذهبنا للدير، ونامت مريم، و قامت، و قالت لنا : " لقد أخرجت منى العذراء حاجة ذى البالونة فى داخلها حاجة سوداء." ولم أصدق هذا الكلام، و صممت على عمل منظار وأخذت عينة وأرسلتها للتحليل.
وتحدد موعد العملية، وجاءت الأسرة، و قبل دخول الطفلة لغرفة العمليات، قصت علينا جميعاً فى وجود أ.د. عمر عبد العليم، و الدكتور أحمد ضرغام ما حدث لها، ولما خرجت الأسرة من غرفة المكتب، سألنى دكتور عمر .. ما رأيك فى هذا الكلام ؟ قلت : الأسرة متدينة. وهذا الجو الدينى جعل الطفلة تحلم هذا الحلم ولكننا بالتأكيد سنجد هذا الورم وقد أزداد توحشاً .. وعلى كل .. كلها بضع دقائق ونرى الحقيقة أمام عيننا. وقام أ.د. عمر بالتخدير للمرة الثانية، وحين أدخلت المنظار .. كانت المعجزة الإلهية، انكمش الورم حتى كاد أن يختفى إلا من بعض الأنسجة المتليفة، أخذت عينة بعد أن جعلت دكتور أحمد ضرغام يرى بعينيه، وأرسلنا العينة إلى أ.د. مكرم ميلاد ونحن جميعاً فى حيرة شديدة .
وبعد بضعة أيام أتصل بى دكتور أحمد ضرغام يقول لى أ.د. مكرم ميلاد حاول الإتصال بكم فلم يجدك .. أنه يضرب كفاً بكف ويسأل .. ماذا حدث ؟ اتصلت بالدكتور مكرم ميلاد .. قال لا أثر لأى خلية سرطانية !!
قصصت عليه قصة الطفلة وما حدث وكيف أن السيدة العذراء مريم أخرجت منها ما يشبه البالونة وبداخلها جسم أسود، وهنا كانت المعجزة الإلهية الثانية التى فاجأنى بها دكتور مكرم ميلاد، قال: أن خلايا هذا المرض خلايا كبيرة تشبه الفقاعات بداخلها نواة سوداء !! قلت له : أنا لا أعرف شكل هذه الخلايا تحت الميكروسكوب، فكيف وصفتها الطفلة مريم هذا الوصف الدقيق ؟؟ قال : يبدو أننا فى عصر المعجزات !!
وأردت نشر هذه المعجزة فى حينها ولكننى أتفقت مع أ.د. مكرم ميلاد أن نتريث لمدة سنة حتى نتأكد من الشفاء . الآن مر على المعجزة ثلاث سنوات (وقت تدوين المعجزة سنة 1998) و الطفلة على خير ما يرام . 
ما أعظم كلمات القديس بولس الرسول "لأننا نعرف بمن آمنا" (2 تى 1 : 12 ) .. هل ما حدث يتعارض مع العلم ؟ أجابتى : لا .. لأن ما لا يستطيع العلم أن يثبته ليس له الحق فى أن ينكره .
وقد يتساءل البعض .. ولماذا لا تتدخل القدرة الإلهية فى شفاء باقى الأمراض ؟ و أجابتى هى .. ولماذا طلب السيد المسيح من الناس أن يدحرجوا الحجر وهو الذى سيقيم لعاذر من الأموات ؟ .. نحن نقدر على بعض الأمراض، ولا نقدر على ساركوما مريم، فكانت المعجزة الإلهية لأن هذه القوة فى ضعفنا البشرى تكمل .

د. وسيم السيسى
أستاذ المسالك - القاهرة

المرجع : معجزات أم القدوس شملت كل النفوس - الجزء الثالث - إعداد القمص لوقا الأنطونى 

أذكرينا أيتها الملكة البتول أمام عرش النعمة .


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*









هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1077x809 الابعاد 40KB.






معجزة السيدة العذراء مريم بكنيستها بالعصافرة الإثنين 09 مارس 2009, 11:35 pm



أثناء القداس الألهى يوم الأحد كانت هناك سيدة مريضة بمرض السرطان

وكان يتحتم عليها يوم الخميس بقطع مشط الرجل المصاب بالمرض اللعين

فقال لها راعى الكنيسة أثناء زيارة منزلية أن تحضر قداس يوم الأحد فذهبت رغم الألم والمرض ثقتاً فى مخلصنا الصالح

أثناء تواجدها فى القداس الألهى كانت جالسة بجوارها سيدة

أعتطها منديل رأس لكى تغطئ به رأسها وقالت لها 000000لا تخافى

وبعد أنتهاء القداس الألهى تلفتت السيدة لتبحث عن السيدة لكى تعطيها المنديل ولكن لم تجدها

والأغرب أن السيدة لم تجد المنديل على رأسها

ومع الرغم بأنها كان لديها أعاقة فى الرقبة وعدم القدرة على التلفت وأدارت الرقبة

ولكن الرب تمجد والعذراء وضعت يديها

وبعد ذلك خرجت السيدة إلى حوش الكنيسة لتبحث عن السيدة بلا جدوى

فأعطاها الفراش كوباً من الشاى لتهدء من روعتها بالحدث

وفجأة سقط كوب الشاى من يديها وخرجت السيدة العذراء من الباب السفلى للكنيسة

وحضنت هذه السيدة وقالت لها 0000000000 كدة خلاص وصعدت على قبة الكنيسة وخلفها القديسين والملائكة

شم جميع الحاضرين رائحة البخور العطرة فى الكنيسة

وظهر الصلبان على أعلى الصدر عند السيدة وصليب أخر على الرجل كما واضح فى الصورة

وشفيت السيدة من علتها فتهلل الجميع ونزل القس راعى الكنيسة وقام الحاضرين بعمل تمجيد أمام إيقونة السيدة العذراء

التى خرجت من الإيقونة وباركت الجموع داخل الكنيسة لكى 000 تؤكد للجموع المعجزة


ملحوظة : الكرسى الذى جلست عليه السيدة العذراء موجود داخل هيكل الكنيسة

والإيقونة إيضاً ة وتتوالى الجموع لأخذ البركة من الوسائل المقدسة التى تمت بها المعجزة

هذه المعجزة مختصرة فما حدث كان أعظم


بركة السيدة العذراء وشفاعة القديسين تشملكم جميعاً أمين 0


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*









هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1077x809 الابعاد 40KB.







*شاهدوا ايضا*

YouTube -- معجزة سيدة فاطمة البرتغال 1917
- 118k 




معجزة للسيدة فاطمة (1952)
www.imdb.com/Title?0044905 - 52k



سيدة من المعجزة ، مادونا ديل Miracolo ، Plinio كورييا دي...

http://www.traditioninaction.org/SOD...acles_1-20.htm - 20k 





القصص والمعجزات للسيدة ماريان طريق الخير والنجاح هورفات
http://www.traditioninaction.org/OLG...%20Stories.htm - 14k 




سيدة المعجزات Festa
www.ourladyofmiracles.com/ - 1k 




نحن أشباح السيدة ماريسا إلى البصيرة وروسي...
www.madredelleucaristia.it/ - 4k





أسطورة سيدة المعجزات
members.tripod.com/~KathrynMaffei/index-4.html - 15k




معجزات للسيدة -- هتشينسون موسوعة عن المادة...
encyclopedia.farlex.com/Miracles+of+our+Lady - 27k





Amazon.com : معجزة للسيدة فاطمة : جيلبرت رولاند...
http://www.amazon.com/Miracle-Our-La.../dp/B000E1MXTG - 238k 




معجزة للسيدة فاطمة -- ويكيبيديا ، الموسوعة الحرة
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Miracle_of_Our_Lady_of_Fatima - 24k


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*










هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1077x809 الابعاد 40KB.





ظهورات السيدة العذراء فى القرن العشرين 

1 - ظهرت فى فرنسا فى مدينة لورد سنة 1858م فى الفترة من الخميس 11 فبراير الى الجمعة 16 يوليو سنة 1858 م وكانت عدد ظهوراتها فى هذة الفترة 8 مرات. 

2 - ظهرت فى فاتيما بالبرتغال وكشفها لثلاثة اسرار خطيرة. ظهرت لثلاثة أطفال رعاة بقر فى الفترة من 12 مايو 1917 الى 13 أكتوبر 1917 عدد مرات الظهور بما يعادل مرة كل شهر فى نفس التاريخ. 

3 - ظهرت فى بلجيكا " العذراء ذات القلب الذهبى وعذراء الفقراء " ظهرت فى الفترة بين 29 نوفمبر 1932 و3 يوليو 1932 م فى كل من مدينة بورنج وبانوة عدد المرات الظهور 4. مرة فى المدينتين. 

4 - ظهرت العذراء فى جرانيديل بأسبانيا " تحذير للعالم..... وعقاب آت ومعجزة عظيمة ستحدث " ظهرت مرات كثيرة فى الفترة من 18 يونيو 1961 م الى 13 نوفمبر 1965 م. 

5 - ظهور العذراء فى مصر : منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا 

+ فى الزيتون ابتداء من 1968 م منذ مساء الثلاثاء 2 إبريل 1968 م الموافق 24 برمهات1684 توالى ظهور السيدة العذراء ام النور فى الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية وكان الظهور يتم أو يستمر لفترة زمنية طويلة وصلت فى بعض الأحيان الى ساعتين وربع كما حدث فى فجر الثلاثاء 3. ابريل سنة 1968 الموافق 22 برمودة 1684 ش. وحدث ان ظهرت لاكثر من ساعتين دون انقطاع وذلك ابتداء من 2 إبريل سنة 1968 الموافق 24 برمهات 1684 ش. 

+ ظهور العذراء فى شبرا سنة1986 فى كنيسة القديسة دميانة بدأ الظهور يوم 25 مارس سنة 1986. وقد بدأت مشاهدتها بصورة جماعية مساء الثلاثاء 16 برمهات 17.2 للشهداء 25 مارس 1986. 

+ ظهورات شنتا الحجر انتشرت مؤخرا خلال صوم العذراء أغسطس 1997.


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*









هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1077x809 الابعاد 40KB.






العذراء في القداس الإلهي

الأنبا رافائيل







هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 775x586 الابعاد 105KB.








أنتِ أرفع من السمائين وأجل من الشاروبيم، وأفضل من السيرافيم، وأعظم من طغمات الملائكة الروحانيين. 

أنت فخر جنسنا، بك تكرم الطهارة والعفة الحقيقة اذ تفضلت على الخلائق التى ترى عظمة وكرامة الرب المسجود له الذى اصطفاك وولد منك.. (من أجل هذا كرامتك جليلة وشفاعتك زائدة فى القوة والإجابة كثيراً..)، (من ميمر للأبنا بولس البوشى).

كنيستنا القبطية تقدم للعذراء مريم تطوبيا وافراً وتمجيداً لائقاً بكرامتها السامية. وإذ نتتبع صلوات التسبحة اليومية ومزامير السواعى والقداس الإلهى نجد تراثاً غنياً من التعبيرات والجمل التى تشرح طوباويتها وتذكر جميع الأوصاف التى خلعتها عليها الكنيسة، وهى مأخوذة عن أصالة لاهوتية، وكلها من وضع آباء قديسين ولاهوتيين، استوحوها من الله، ومن رموز ونبوات العهد القديم، التى تحققت فى شخصية العذراء

فى الابصلمودية المقدسة السنوية:

الذى يحوى التسبحة اليومية نجد فى الأيام العادية تمجيداً لاسم السيدة العذراء فى بدء صلاة نصف الليل فى القطعة الخاصة بالقيامة نخاطبها قائلين: "كل الأفراح تليق بك يا والدة الآلة لأنه من قبلك أرجع آدم الى الفردوس ونالت الزينة حواء عوض حزنها" ونطلب شفاعتها فى آخر لبشين (آى تفسير) الهوس الأول والثانى وكذا فى أول صلاة المجمع.
وهناك ثلاثة ذكصولوجيات (آى تماجيد) خاصة بالعذراء تقال فى صلاة عشية ونصف الليل وباكر، تحوى كثير من العبادات التى تمجد طوباويتها مثل: "زينة مريم فى السماويات العلوية عن يمين حبيبها تطلب منه عنا".

وفى نهاية كل ذوكصولوجية نكمل: "السلام لك أيتها العذراء الملكة الحقيقة الحقانية السلام لفخر جنسنا لانك ولدت لنا عمانوئيل، نسألك اذكرينا أيتها العفيفة الأمينة لدى ربنا يسوع المسيح ليغفر لنا خطايانا". منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا 

وحسب النظام الأساسى للتسبحة اليومية تصلى المقدمة والهوسات الثلاثة الأولى ومديح الثلاثة فتية، المجمع، والذكصولوجيات، فالهوس الرابع ثم ابصالية اليوم وتذاكية اليوم (التذاكية هى تمجيد لوالدة الإله العذراء).

فى رفع بخور عشية وباكر:

ترتل أرباع الناقوس بعد صلاة الشكر، وفيها تختلف الجمل، نرسل بها السلام للعذراء فى الأيام الواطس أو الآدام ثم نكمل: "... السلام لك يا مريم سلام مقدس. السلام لك يا مريم أم القدوس" وتصلى القطع التى تسبق قانون الايمان وأولها: "السلام لك أيتها القديسة" وبعض الذكصولوجيات وقانون الإيمان

فى مزامير السواعى:

رتبت الكنيسة فى صلاة الأجبية قطعا مختارة بعد إنجيل كل ساعة فى نظام دقيق، تختص القطعة الثالثة دائماً بطلب شفاعات العذراء. وفى بعض هذه القطع تلقب العذراء بأنها الكرمة الحقانية الحاملة عنقود الحياة، والممتلئة نعمة، سور خلاصنا الحصن المنيع غير المنثلم، باب الحياة العقلى.

فى القداس الإلهى:

هنا يجرى ذكرى تطويب العذراء فى حوالى عشر أجزاء مثل:

فى لحن البركة: وقبل رفع الحمل يقال النشيد الكنسى للعذراء ومطلعة: "السلام لمريم الملكة ونبع الكرمة والتى لم تشخ...".

بعد صلاة الشكر: ترتل فى الصوم المقدس إعداد من (مزمور 87) الذى يشير إلى العذراء باعتبارها مدينة الله المقدسة وهى: "أساساته فى الجبال المقدسة..". 

عند رفع بخور البولس: يقال فى الأعياد وأيام الفطر لحن: "هذه المجمرة الذهب...".

قبل وبعد قراءة الابركسيس: ويتغير المرد الخاص بالعذراء فى خمس مناسبات من السنة القبطية.

مردات الإنجيل: وهذه تختلف فى الأحدين الأولين من شهر كيهك عنها فى الأحدين الآخرين فضلاً عن طلب شفاعتها فى أيام السنة العادية بعد تطويب قديس كل يوم.

فى قانون الإيمان: أبرزت الكنيسة أهمية شخصية العذراء مريم كوالدة الآلة فى التقليد الكنسى، بعد انعقاد مجمع أفسس مباشرة سنة 431م، وذلك لضبط مفهوم التجسد الإلهى ومقاومة بدعة نسطور. وهكذا أضافت مضمون العقيدة التى أقرها هذا المجمع فى مقدمة قانون الإيمان والتى مطلعها: "نعظمك يا أم النور الحقيقى...".

اسبسمسات أدام وواطس: هى تقال بعد صلاة الصلح وقبل قداس المؤمنين وأشهرها "أفرحى يا مريم العبدة والأم...".

فى مجمع القديسين وبعده: طبقاً لمركز العذراء فى الطقس الكنسى يطلب الكاهن شفاعتها على رأس قائمة أعضاء الكنيسة المنتصرة فى صلاة المجمع، وكذا فى صلاة البركة والطلبة الختامية، ثم تردد قطعة: "بصلوات وشفاعات ذات كل قداسة الممجدة الطاهرة المباركة...".

ما يقال فى التوزيع: يردد لحن "خبز الحياة الذى نزل من السماء واهب الحياة للعالم، وأنت أيضا يا مريم حملت فى بطنك المن العقلى الذى أتى من الآب...".

من بعد هذا العرض السريع للترتيب الكنسى الخاص بالسيدة العذراء، نلاحظ مقدار الغنى والوفرة فى الصلوات والتسابيح المخصصة لتطويب وتمجيد العذراء مريم، كما تقضى الكنيسة يوميا عدة ساعات فى تكريم العذراء بالتسابيح الرائعة والألحان الرقيقة والمردات التشفعية المنسكبة.
ليتنا نقارن ذلك بكمية علاقتنا الشخصية بالعذراء مريم فى واقعنا اليومى، لتنطلق قلوبنا وألسنتنا على الدوام، لنمجد هذه التى قالت عن نفسها: "هوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبنى".


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*









هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1077x809 الابعاد 40KB.







عقيدة العذراء مريم عبر الأجيال 



** الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية تكرم السيدة العذراء الإكرام اللائق بها دون مبالغة أو إقلال من شأنها. فهى القديسة المكرمة والدة الإله المطوبة من السمائيين والأرضيين, دائمة البتولية العذراء كل حين, الشفيعة المؤتمنة والمعينة, السماء الثانية الجسدانية أم النور الحقيقى التى ولدت مخلص العالم ربنا يسوع المسيح. *

** مريم العذراء هى الإنسانة الوحيدة التى رآها الله مستحقة لهذا الشرف العظيم "التجسد الإلهى" الشرف الذى شرحه الملاك جبرائيل بقوله " الروح القدس يحل عليكِ وقوة العلىّ تظللك فلذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منكِ يدعى أبن الله" (لو35:1). لهذا قال عنها الكتاب المقدس "بنات كثيرات عملن فضلاً أما أنت ففقتِ عليهن جميعاً " (أم29:31) *

** هذه العذراء كانت القديسة كانت فى فكر الله وفى تدبيره منذ البدء ففى الخلاص الذى وعد به آدم وحواء قال لهما " أن نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية " (تك15:3) هذه المرأة هى العذراء ونسلها هو المسيح الذى سحق رأس الحية على الصليب. *

** العذراء مريم كانت هيكلا للإله ولم تكن إلهاً، كما يظن البعض. العذراء مريم هى قديسة الأجيال وكل الدهور ولكن ليس قداستها معناها إنها كانت معصومة من الخطأ. فليس هناك امرأة فى الأرض قبلها أو بعدها تساويها فى القداسة التي مصدرها حلول الروح القدس عليها والنعمة التى حلت عليها والتى أعطتها قوة تفوق الوصف لأنها تحمل قدوس الله.*

*يتبع*

*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*






** ثانياً: بتولية العذراء الدائمة، وشفاعتها: *

** بالرغم من إنكار الكنائس التي انشقت في القرن السادس عشر لبعض الأمور الخاصة بالعذراء كدوام بتوليتها وشفاعتها إلا انهم يكرمونها فى كتاباتهم وأقوالهم كثيرا. *


** تشبيه العذراء بعلبة الجوهرة: *

** بالرغم من بعض الكلمات الجميلة التى تظهر فى بعض كتب تلك الكنائس إلا أننا فى عظاتهم نسمعهم يشبهون العذراء بالعلبة التى فيها جوهرة نأخذها ونرمى العلبة أو كالبيضة نقشر القشرة ونأكل البيضة, بل قد تجرأ البعض وقالوا عنها " اختنا ". *

** الرد: *

** هذا التشبيه خاطئ لاهوتيا لان الجوهرة أو الذهب من خامة والعلبة من خامة أو مادة أخرى كذلك قشرة البيضة مختلفة فى مادتها عن البيضة فإذا كانت العذراء علبة للتجسد فهذا معناه ان جسد المسيح ليس مأخوذا منها بل كان موضوعا فيها " فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد فى اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضاً كذلك فيهما لكى يبيد بالموت ذاك الذى له سلطان الموت اى إبليس " (عب 2: 14)، أيضاً فى قانون الإيمان نقول " تجسد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء تأنس" *

** بالرغم من ان العلبة ليست فى قيمة الجوهرة ولكن هذا لا يلغى أهميتها فى حفظ الجوهرة. *



** شفاعة العذراء والقديسين: *

** يظنون انه فى طلب شفاعة العذراء أو القديسين نعطى عمل المسيح وكرامته لهم ولكن لابد ان نفرق بين شفاعة المسيح الكفارية لمغفرة الخطايا وشفاعة القديسين التوسلية وصلواتهم عنا. *



** زواج العذراء بعد ميلاد المسيح [دوام بتولية العذراء]: *

** يؤمن أتباع تلك الكنائس أن العذراء مريم عاشت فى حالة الزواج مع رجلها بعد ولادة المسيح وأن العذراء مريم كان لها أولاد معتمدين فى ذلك على نغض الآيات: *

** "فأخذ يوسف امرأته ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت أبنها البكر" (مت24:1) *

** "مالى ولك يا أمرأة.... يا أمرأة هوذا أبنك " *

** ذكر الكتاب المقدس أسماء أربعة أخوة للسيد المسيح فى (مت 13: 55-56) و(مر 6: 1-5) *



*أولاً: لم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر (مت 1: 24) *

** لم يعرفها ليس معناها انه عرفها معرفة الأزواج بعد ان ولدت المسيح ولكن لم يعرف كرامتها ومنزلتها وقيمتها إلا بعد ان رآها بدون زواج أماً. *

** حتى: لها معنيان فى الكتاب المقدس " إلى أن" أو " ولو " وهى فى هذه الحالة لا تفيد المعنى (إلى أن) أى أنه بعد هذا عرفها – أى يوسف النجار- وتزوج بها. *

*مثال قال الكتاب المقدس عن ميكال زوجة داود " لم يكن لها ولد حتى ماتت (2صم 6: 23) *

*"فخرج الغراب مترددا حتى نشفت المياه عن الأرض (تك 8: 6،7) وليس معنى هذا أن الغراب رجع إلى الفلم بعد أن نشفت المياه. *

*قول الله ليعقوب " لا أتركك حتى افعل ما كلمتك به " (تك 28: 15) وليس معنى ذلك أن الله ترك يعقوب بعد ذلك. *

*" لا يغفر لكم هذا الأثم حتى تموتوا " (أش 22: 14) ولا يفهم من ذلك أن الله يغفر بعد الموت. *

** ابنها البكر: *

*لا تعنى ان المسيح هو بكر بين اخوة كثيرين ولدتهم العذراء بعد ولادته فالبكر - First Born - هو أول مولود وهو لا يأخذ صفة البكورية لوجود اخوة له والدليل على ذلك قول الرب فى سفر الخروج " قدس لى كل بكر فاتح رحم" (خر 13: 2) وتقديسه للرب لم يكن يحدث بعد ولادة ابن آخر0.. بل بمجرد ولادته دون انتظار غيره مثال اسحق الذى كان بكر سارة ولم يكن لها غيره. *



*ثانياً: قول المسيح للعذراء " يا امرأة ": *

*ظن البعض أن هذه الكلمة – يا امرأة – تعنى ما نفهمه نحن من الفرق بين الأمرأة والآنسة فكلمة أمرأة تعنى سيدة باللغة العبرية وكان هذا هو التعبير المألوف فى لغة شعبها. *

*بولس الرسول فى (غل 4: 4) يقول " أرسل الله ابنه مولودا من امرأة " وكلمة امرأة هنا لا تعنى أنها ليست عذراء إذ لا يمكن القول ان مريم لم تكن عذراء وقت ميلاد المسيح، بنفس الأسلوب دعى الكتاب حواء امرأة قبل الخروج من الجنة قبل ان تعرف آدم زوجها "لأنها من امرئ أخذت" (تك 23:2) *

*فالمرأة عموما سواء عذراء أو متزوجة تسمى امرأة كما أن الأعزب او المتزوج من الذكور يسمى رجلاً.*



*ثالثاً: اخوة يسوع *

*فى(مت 13: 55 – 56) و(مر 6: 3) يذكر أربعة اخوة ليسوع هم " يعقوب ويوسى وسمعان ويهوذا " فمن يا ترى هم هؤلاء الأخوة المذكورون فى الكتاب المقدس ؟! *

*1. فى غلاطية (19:1) يقول بولس الرسول "لم أر غيره من الرسل إلا يعقوب أخا الرب" فيتضح أنه كان من ضمن الرسل واحد أسمه "يعقوب أخا الرب" وبمراجعة المواضع التى وردت فيها أسماء الرسل تجد بينهم اثنان بأسم يعقوب، الأول هو يعقوب بن زبدى أخو يوحنا وهو الذى قتله هيرودس الملك (أع2:12) والآخر هو يعقوب بن حلفى وهذا كان له أخ أسمه يهوذا الملقب أيضاً لباوس وتداوس. إذن كان من بين تلاميذ الرب اثنان هما يعقوب بن حلفى ويهوذا اخوه (أع 1: 13)، و(لو 6: 16) فمن هو حلفى هذا وما هى قرابته ليسوع؟؟!*

*2. فى اكثر من موضع يشار الى وجود 3 مريمات: العذراء والمجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب ويوسى (مت 56:27), و(مر40:15)، و(لو10:24)، وفى (يو19: 25) ذكر الثلاثة بالتفصيل: أمه والمجدلية ومريم أخت أمه إذن مريم أخت أمه هى زوجة كلوبا وهى أم يعقوب ويوسى وسمعان ويهوذا وبالتالى فهؤلاء اخوته هم أولاد خالته وأيضاً يقال فى بعض المصادر ان كلوبا كان أخو يوسف إذن كانوا أيضاً أولاد عمه وكلوبا كان أحد التلميذين اللذين ظهر لهما المسيح فى يوم القيامة. *

*ولقد كان القريب عند اليهود يعتبر أخاً كما يلاحظ فى الآيات التالية: *

** قول إبراهيم لأبن أخيه لوط " لا تكن مخاصمة بينى وبينك... لأننا أخوان " (تك 13: 8). *

** اخبر يعقوب راحيل عندما قابلها بأنه " أخو أبيها وانه ابن رفقة (تك 29: 12) *

** قول لابان ليعقوب " ألأنك أخى تخدمنى مجانا" (تك 29: 15) *

*بعض الملحوظات المنطقية: *

*¶ من غير المعقول ان يكون للعذراء كل هذا العدد من الأولاد ويعهد بها المسيح ليوحنا بعد صلبه. *

*¶ فى رحلة العائلة المقدسة الى مصر والرجوع منها ورحلتهم الى أورشليم والمسيح عنده 12 سنة لم يرد ذكر لهؤلاء الأولاد. *

*¶ ليس صحيحا ما يقال انهم أولاد يوسف من زواج ترمل بعده فالكتاب يذكر ان أمهم كانت حاضرة صلب المسيح *



*بتوليه العذراء دامت حتى بعد ولادة المسيح كما تنبأ حزقيال النبى فقال " قال لى الرب هذا الباب يكون مغلقا لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان لان الرب اله إسرائيل دخل منه فيكون مغلقا " (حزقيال 44: 2) . *

*لذلك تستخدم الكنيسة فى صلواتها عبارة " تى بارثينوس إنسيو نيفين " (و معناها العذراء كل حين) للدلالة على هذه العقيدة. *

*لم يجسر واحد من الملائكة بعد قيامة الرب ان يجلس فى القبر فى الوسط موضع جسد الرب يسوع وإنما جلس ملاك عند الرأس وآخر عند القدمين وهكذا لا يجسر اى إنسان ان يوضع فى بطن العذراء الموضع الذى احتله رب المجد. *



*ثالثاً: العذراء والأريوسية: مجمع نيقية سنة 325 *

*أريوس ابتدع ان الابن مخلوق وانه غير مساو للآب ولذا عندما أنكر لاهوت المسيح أنكر أيضاً أمومة العذراء مريم لله (الثيؤطوكوس) قاومه البابا الكسندروس والقديس اثناسيوس الرسولى. *



*رابعاً: العذراء والنسطورية: مجمع افسس سنة 431 *

*ميز نسطور بين الإنسان يسوع المولود من مريم وابن الله الساكن فيه فى رأيه كان يوجد شخصان فى المسيح: ابن مريم وابن الله اتحدا معا اتحادا معنوياً لا اقنومياً *

*واستنتج من ذلك ان السيدة العذراء هى أم للطبيعة الناسوتية وهى ليست والدة الإله وإنما كانت مستودع لله وإنها ولدت المسيح... وبناءً على هذا الاعتقاد أنحرف أريوس إلى فصل طبيعة السيد المسيح اللاهوتية عن طبيعته الناسوتية وجعل للمسيح طبيعتين (بدعة الطبيعتين والمشيئتين) *

*وقد وضع البابا كيرلس الأول عامود الدين حرمانا لكل من قال ان العذراء ليست هى والدة الإله وان عمانوئيل هو الله حقا يكون محروما، وقد تم وضع مقدمة قانون الأيمان فى هذا المجمع. *



*خامساً: عقيدة الثيؤطوكوس- والدة الإله- فى الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية: *

*أول من اعترض على هذه التسمية هو نسطور بطريرك القسطنطينية الذي كان يظن ان المسيح طبيعتان وشخصان اله وإنسان وحيث ان العذراء مريم بوصفها إنسانة ولدت الطبيعة الإنسانية فهي تدعى أم يسوع وليست أم الله أو والدة الإله وقد تصدى له البابا كيرلس الأول الكبير الملقب بعمود الدين البابا 24 مؤكدا أن تلقيب القديسة مريم بوالدة الإله ضرورة لاهوتية تحتمها حقيقة التجسد الإلهي فالتجسد في الإيمان الارثوذوكسى هو اتحاد كامل بين الطبيعيتين فالمولود من العذراء هو ابن الله المتجسد وليس مجرد إنسان *

*وشرح هذا المثل: كما ان الروح والجسد ينشأن كلاهما داخل المرأة مع أن الروح لا يمكن ان تكون وليدة المرأة هكذا الكلمة المتجسد نما ناسوته داخل العذراء ومع ذلك فجسده لم يكن مجرد جسد إنسانى ولكنه جسد متحد بالكلمة ولو أن هذا الجسد لم يكن سوى أداة لكان شبيها بأجساد موسى وغيره من الأنبياء إنما كان اتحاد كامل بين طبيعيتين بلا امتزاج ولا اختلاط ولا تغيير. *

*ولا نقول بالطبع ان الله الكلمة اخذ بدايته من جسد العذراء حاشا لانه موجود منذ الأزل فالكتاب المقدس يقول " فى البدء كان الكلمة.... فاقنوم الابن له ميلاد أزلي مع الآب وميلاد آخر زمنى من أحشاء العذراء مريم. *

*" ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولود من امرأة مولودا تحت الناموس " (غل 4: 4).*


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*












هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1077x809 الابعاد 40KB.







السيدة العذراء مريم في السنكسار القبطي 

1- 7 مسرى (أغسطس) - بشارة يواقيم بميلاد السيدة العذراء

2- 1 بشنس (مايو) - ميلاد السيدة العذراء

3- 3 كيهك (ديسمبر) - تقديم السيدة العذراء مريم إلى الهيكل في سن 3 سنوات

4- 24 بشنس (يونيو) مجيء العائلة المقدسة إلى أرض مصر

5- 21 طوبة (يناير) - نياحة السيدة العذراء مريم

6- 16 مسري (اغسطس) - صعود جسد السيدة العذراء

7- 21 يؤونة (يونيو) - تذكار بناء أول كنيسة على إسم العذراء في فيلبي 

8- 24 برمهات (إبريل) - ظهور السيدة العذراء مريم في الزيتون بالقاهرة - مصر

9- كل يوم 21 من الشهر القبطي يوجد تذكار للسيدة العذراء مريم والدة الإله



بشارة يواقيم بميلاد العذراء ( 7 مســرى)

في مثل هذا اليوم أرسل الله ملاكه الجليل جبرائيل وبشر القديس يواقيم (ورد نياحة هذا القديس تحت اليوم السابع من برمودة) بميلاد البتول بميلاد البتول والدة الإله بالجسد. كان هذا البار وزوجته القديسة حنة قد تقدما في أيامهما ولم يرزقا ولدا لان حنة كانت عاقرا ولان بني إسرائيل كانوا يعيرون من لا ولد له. لهذا كان القديسان حزينين ومداومين علي الصلاة والطلبة إلى الله نهارا وليلا ونذرا أن الولد الذي يرزقانه يجعلانه خادما للهيكل وفيما كان الصديق يواقيم في الجبل مواظبا علي الصلاة نزل عليه سبات فنام وظهر له ملاك الرب جبرائيل وبشره بأن امرأته حنة ستحبل وتلد مولودا يقر عينيه ويسر قلبه ويحصل بسببه الفرح والسرور للعالم أجمع ولما انتبه من نومه أتي إلى بيته فأعلم زوجته بالرؤيا فصدقتها وحبلت من تلك الليلة وولدت القديسة البتول مريم. وافتخرت حنة بذلك علي كل نساء العالم.

شفاعتها تكون معنا. آمين



ميلاد القديسة العذراء والدة الإله ( 1 بشــنس)

في مثل هذا اليوم نعيد بميلاد البتول الطاهرة مرتمريم والدة الإله التي منها كان الخلاص لجنس البشر. ولدت هذه العذراء بمدينة الناصرية حيث كان والداها يقيمان، وكان كليهما متوجع القلب لأنه لم يكن يستطيع أن يقدم قربانا لله لأنه لم ينجب أولادا فلما جاء ملء الزمان المعين حسب التدبير الإلهي أرسل ملاك الرب وبشر الشيخ يواقيم والدها حينما كان قائما في الجبل يصلي بقوله : " ان الرب يعطيك نسلا يكون منه خلاص العالم " فنزل من الجبل لوقته موقنا ومصدقا بما قاله له الملاك وأعلم زوجته حنة بما رأي وسمع ففرحت وشكرت الله ونذرت نذرا أن الذي تلده يكون خادما لله في بيته كل أيام حياته وبعد ذلك حبلت وولدت هذه القديسة وأسمتها مريم التي أصبحت ملكة نساء العالمين. وبها نلنا النعمة شفاعتها تكون معنا ولربنا المجد دائما. آمين



تذكار تقديم القديسة العذراء مريم الى الهيكل بأورشليم سن 3سنوات ( 3 كــيهك)

في مثل هذا اليوم تذكار دخول السيدة البتول والدة الإله القديسة مريم إلى الهيكل، وهي ابنة ثلاث سنين، لأنها كانت نذرا لله، وذلك انه لما كانت أمها حنة بغير نسل، وكانت لذلك مبعدة من النساء في الهيكل، فكانت حزينة جدا هي والشيخ الكريم يواقيم زوجها، فنذرت لله نذرا، وصلت إليه بحرارة وانسحاق قلب قائلة "إذا أعطيتني ثمرة فإني أقدمها نذرا لهيكلك المقدس"، فاستجاب الرب لها ورزقها هذا القديسة الطاهرة فأسمتها مريم، ولما رزقت بها ربتها ثلاث سنوات ثم مضت بها إلى الهيكل مع العذارى، حيث أقامت اثنتي عشرة سنة، كانت تقتات خلالها من يد الملائكة إلى إن جاء الوقت الذي يأتي فيه الرب إلى العالم، ويتجسد من هذه التي اصطفاها، حينئذ تشاور الكهنة إن يودعوها عند من يحفظها، لأنها نذر للرب، إذ لا يجوز لهم إن يبقوها في الهيكل بعد هذه السن فقرروا إن تخطب رسميا لواحد يحل له إن يرعاها ويهتم بشئونها، فجمعوا من سبط يهوذا اثني عشر رجلا أتقياء ليودعوها عند أحدهم، واخذوا عصيهم وادخلوها إلى الهيكل، فاتت حمامة ووقفت علي عصا يوسف النجار، فعلموا إن هذا الأمر من الرب، لان يوسف كان صديقا بارا، فتسلما وظلت عنده إلى إن آتى إليها الملاك جبرائيل وبشرها بتجسد الابن منها لخلاص آدم وذريته. منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا 

شفاعتها تكون معنا، ولربنا المجد دائما ابديا امين.



مجىء العائلة المقدسة الى مصر ( 24 بشــنس)

في مثل هذا اليوم المبارك أتي سيدنا يسوع المسيح إلى أرض مصر وهو طفل ابن سنتين، كما يذكر الإنجيل المقدس أن ملاك الرب ظهر ليوسف في حلم قائلا : " قم وخذ الصبي وأمه واهرب إلى مصر وكن هناك حتى أقول لك، لان هيرودس مزمع أن يطلب الصبي ليهلكه (مت 2 : 13) 

وكان ذلك لسببين أحدهما لئلا إذا وقع في يد هيرودس ولم يقدر علي قتله فيظن أن جسده خيال والسبب الثاني ليبارك أهل مصر بوجوده بينهم فتتم النبوة القائلة " من مصر دعوت ابني " (هو 11: 1) وتتم أيضا النبوة القائلة " هوذا الرب راكب علي سحابة سريعة وقادم إلى مصر فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها " (اش 19 : 1). ويقال أن أوثان مصر انكفأت عندما حل بها كلمة الله المتجسد كما انكفأ داجون أمام تابوت العهد (1 صم 5 : 3) 

فأتي السيد المسيح له المجد مع يوسف ووالدته العذراء وسالومي وكان مرورهم أولا بضيعة تسمي بسطة وهناك شربوا من عين ماء فصار ماؤها شافيا لكل مرض ومن هناك ذهبوا إلى منية سمنود وعبروا النهر إلى الجهة الغربية. وقد حدث في تلك الجهة أن وضع السيد المسيح قدمه علي حجر فظهر فيه أثر قدمه فسمي المكان الذي فيه الحجر بالقبطي " بيخا ايسوس " أي ( كعب يسوع ) ومن هناك اجتازوا غربا مقابل وادي النطرون فباركته السيدة لعلمها بما سيقام فيه متن الأديرة المسيحية ثم انتهوا إلى الأشمونين وأقاموا هناك أياما قليلة ز ثم قصدوا جبل قسقام. وفي المكان الذي حلوا فيه من هذا الجبل شيد دير السيدة العذراء وهو المعروف بدير المحرق 

ولما مات هيرودس ظهر ملاك الرب ليوسف في الحلم أيضا قائلا " قم وخذ الصبي وأمه واذهب إلى أرض إسرائيل. لأنه قد مات الذين كانوا يطلبون نفس الصبي " (مت 2 : 20 و 21) 

فعادوا إلى مصر ونزلوا في المغارة التي هي اليوم بكنيسة أبي سرجة بمصر القديمة ثم اجتازوا المطرية واغتسلوا هناك من عين ماء فصارت مباركة ومقدسة من تلك الساعة. ونمت بقربها شجرة بلسم وهي التي من دهنها يصنع الميرون المقدس لتكريس الكنائس وأوانيها. ومن هناك سارت العائلة المقدسة إلى المحمة ( مسطرد ) ثم إلى أرض إسرائيل فيجب علينا أن نعيد في هذا اليوم عيدا روحيا فرحين مسرورين. لأن مخلصنا قد شرف أرضنا في مثل هذا اليوم المبارك فالمجد لاسمه القدوس إلى الأبد. آمين

وهو عيد سيدى صغير، ويصلى بالطقس الفرايحي، وإذا وقع في ايام الخماسين يفضل قراءة فصوله حتى نشعر بروحانية العيد.

للموضوع بقية 


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*







نياحة والدة الاله القديسة مريم العذراء ( 21 طــوبة)

فى مثل هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار السيدة العذراء الطاهرة البكر البتول الذكية مريم والدة الإله الكلمة أم الرحمة، الحنونة شفاعتها تكون معنا. آمين.



صعود جسد القديسة مريم العذراء ( 16 مســرى)

في مثل هذا اليوم كان صعود جسد سيدتنا الطاهرة مريم والدة الإله فأنها بينما كانت ملازمة الصلاة في القبر المقدس ومنتظرة ذلك الوقت السعيد الذي فيه تنطلق من رباطات الجسد أعلمها الروح القدس بانتقالها سريعا من هذا العالم الزائل ولما دنا الوقت حضر التلاميذ وعذارى جبل الزيتون وكانت السيدة مضطجعة علي سريرها. وإذا بالسيد المسيح قد حضر إليها وحوله ألوف ألوف من الملائكة. فعزاها وأعلمها بسعادتها الدائمة المعدة لها فسرت بذلك ومدت يدها وباركت التلاميذ والعذارى ثم أسلمت روحها الطاهرة بيد ابنها وألهها يسوع المسيح فأصعدها إلى المساكن العلوية آما الجسد الطاهر فكفنوه وحملوه إلى الجسمانية وفيما هم ذاهبون به خرج بعض اليهود في وجه التلاميذ لمنع دفنه وأمسك أحدهم بالتابوت فانفصلت يداه من جسمه وبقيتا معلقتين حتى آمن وندم علي سوء فعله وبصلوات التلاميذ القديسين عادت يداه إلى جسمه كما كانتا. ولم يكن توما الرسول حاضرا وقت نياحتها، واتفق حضوره عند دفنها فرأي جسدها الطاهر مع الملائكة صاعدين به فقال له أحدهم: "أسرع وقبل جسد الطاهرة القديسة مريم" فأسرع وقبله. وعند حضوره إلى التلاميذ أعلموه بنياحتها فقال: "أنا لا أصدق حتى أعاين جسدها فأنتم تعرفون كيف أني شككت في قيامة السيد المسيح". فمضوا معه إلى القبر وكشفوا عن الجسد فلم يجدوه فدهش الكل وتعجبوا فعرفهم توما الرسول كيف أنه شاهد الجسد الطاهر مع الملائكة صاعدين به.

وقال لهم الروح القدس: "أن الرب لم يشأ أن يبقي جسدها في الأرض" وكان الرب قد وعد رسله الأطهار أن يريها لهم في الجسد مرة أخري فكانوا منتظرين إتمام ذلك الوعد الصادق حتى اليوم السادس عشر من شهر مسرى حيث تم الوعد لهم برؤيتها وهي جالسة عن يمين ابنها وإلهها وحولها طغمات الملائكة وتمت بذلك نبوة داود القائلة: "قامت الملكة عن يمين الملك" وكانت سنو حياتها علي الأرض ستين سنة. جازت منها اثنتي عشرة سنة في الهيكل وثلاثين سنة في بيت القديس يوسف البار. وأربع عشرة سنة عند القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي، كوصية الرب القائل له: "هذا ابنك" وليوحنا: "هذه أمك". شفاعتها تكون معنا. آمين.



تذكار اول كنيسة والدة الاله القديسة مريم العذراء بفيلبى
(حالة الحديد) ( 21 بـؤونة)

في هذا اليوم تعيد الكنيسة بتذكار بناء أول كنيسة علي اسم البتول كلية الطهر السيدة مريم والدة الإله التي كان بواسطتها خلاص آدم ونسله وذلك أنه لما بشر الرسولان بولس وبرنابا بين الأمم آمن كثيرون منهم بمدينة فيلبي وبنوا فيها كنيسة علي اسم البتول والدة الإله. وصار تكريسها في مثل هذا اليوم ولذا يجب علينا أن نعيد لها عيدا روحيا لأنها ولدت مخلص المسكونة.شفاعتها تكون معنا. آمين



تجلى العذراء بالزيتون ( 24 برمهات)

في مساء مثل هذا اليوم من سنة 1684 للشهداء الموافق الثلاثاء الثاني من شهر أبريل سنة 1968 لميلاد المسيح، فى عهد البابا كيرلس السادس المائة والسادس عشر من باباوات الإسكندرية، بدأت سيدنا كلنا وفخر جنسنا مريم العذراء تتجلى فى مناظر روحانية نورانية فى وعلى قباب الكنيسة المدشنة باسمها الطاهر فى حدائق الزيتون من ضواحي مدينة القاهرة.

وقد توالى هذا التجلي فى ليال متعاقبة بصورة لم يعرف لها نظير فى الشرق أو فئ الغرب، ويطول هذا التجلي فى بعض الليالي الى بضع ساعات دون توقف أمام عشرات الألوف من البشر من جميع الأجناس والأديان، والكل يراها بعيونهم، ويشيرون إليها ويستشفعون بها فى ترتيل وابتهال ودموع وتهليل وصلاة وهى تنظر الى الجماهير نظرة حانية، ترفع أحيانا كلتا يديها لتباركهم من جميع الاتجاهات. وأول من لاحظ هذا التجلي هم عمال مؤسسة النقل العام بشارع طومان باى الذي تطل عليه الكنيسة وكان الوقت مساء، فرأى الخفير عبد العزيز على، المكلف بحراسة الجراج ليلا، جسما نورانيا متألقا فوق القبة فأخذ يصيح بصوت عال " نور فوق القبة " ونادى على عمال الجراج فأقبلوا جميعا وشهدوا أنهم أبصروا نورا وهاجا فوق القبة الكبرى للكنيسة وأحدقوا النظر فرأوا فتاة متشحة بثياب بيضاء جاثية فوق القبة وبجوار الصليب الذي يعلوها. ولما كان جدار القبة مستديرا وشديد الانحدار فقد تسمرت أقدامهم وهم يرقبون مصير الفتاة. مضت لحظات شاهدوا بعدها الفتاة.الجاثية وقد وقفت فوق.القبة فارتفعت صيحاتهم إليها مخافة أن تسقط، وظنها بعضهم يائسة تعتزم الانتحار فصرخوا لنجدتها وأبلغ بعضهم شرطة النجدة، فجاء رجالها على عجل وتجمع المارة من الرجال والنساء، وأخذ منظر الفتاة يزداد وضوحا ويشتد ضياء. وظهرت الصورة واضحة لفتاة جميلة فى غلالة من النور الأبيض السماوي تتشح برداء أبيض وتمسك فى يدها بعض من أغصان شجر الزيتون،وفجأة طار سرب الحمام الأبيض الناصع البياض فوق رأسها وحينئذ أدركوا أن هذا المنظر روحاني سماوي. ولكي يقطعوا الشك باليقين سلطوا أضواء كاشفة على الصورة النورانية فازدادت تألقا ووضوحا، ثم عمدوا الى تحطيم المصابيح الكهربائية القائمة بالشارع والقريبة من الكنيسة فلم تختف الصورة النورانية فأطفأوا المنطقة كلها فبدت الفتاة فى ضيائها السماوي وثوبها النوراني أكثر وضوحا، وأخذت تتحرك فى داخل دائرة من النور يشع من جسمها الى جميع الجهات المحيطة بها.ء عندئذ أيقن الجميع بأن الفتاة التى أمامهم هى دون شك مريم العذراء، فعلا التصفيق والصياح والتهليل حتى شق عنان السماء هى العذراء.. هى أم النور. -.. " ثم انطلقت الجموع تنشد وترتل وتصلى طوال الليل حتى صباح اليوم التالي.. ومنذ هذه الليلة والعذراء الطاهرة تتجلى فى مناظر روحانية مختلفة أمام الألوف وعشرات الألوف من الناس مصريين و أجانب، مسيحيين وغير مسيحيين، رجالا وسيدات وأطفالا، ويسبق ظهورها ويصحبه تحركات لأجسام روحانية تشق سماء الكنيسة وبصورة مثيرة جميلة ترفع الإنسان الطبيعي فوق مستوى المادة وتحلق به عاليا فى جو من الصفاء الروحي.

ومن أهم المناظر التى تجلت فيها أم النور أمام جميع الناس. منظرها بين القبة القبلية الغربية للكنيسة والقبة الوسطى.وهى تبدو فى جسم نوراني كامل فى الحجم الطبيعي لفتاة شابة وأحيانا أكبر من الحجم الطبيعي، رأسها فى السماء وكأنها شقت السماء ونزلت منها، وقدماها فى الفضاء واقفة على أصابعها، تحيط رأسها المقدس وجسمها المضيء طرحة فضية بهية، وأحيانا زرقاء سماوية داكنة، والجسم كله نور من نور يبدو فى الغالب فوسفوريا يميل الى الزرقة الفاتحة، وأحيانا يبدو الرداء من تحت الطرحة نورانيا أبيض ناصعا، والرأس من تحت الطرحة منحنية الى أسفل فى صورة العذراء الحزينة ونظراتها نحو الصليب الذي يعلو القبة الكبرى فى منتصف سطح الكنيسة،. والمنظر يثبت على هذا الوضع حينا ويتحرك حينا فى هدوء وبطء، وينحنى أمام الصليب حينا آخر والصليب نفسه يضئ ويشع نورا مع أنه من المسلح وهو جسم معتم. ويشع من جسم العذراء نور ينتشر فى تدرج يضئ سماء الكنيسة فى محيط يشغل معظم مساحة السطح. وقد ترفع العذراء يديها ثم تخفضهما وقد تعقدهما على صدرها كمن يصلى، وهى ملفوفة فى طرحتها البيضاء فى نظرات الهدوء والسكينة والوقار. وأحيانا يظهر من خلفها ملاك فارع الطول فاردا جناحيه وقد يطول المنظر الى بضع ساعات. ومن أهم المناظر أيضا منظر أم النور فى وقفة ملكة عظيمة فى صورة روحانية جميلة تفيض جلالا وبهاء وكرامة، فى نور أبهى لمعانا من إي نور طبيعي، تحيط بوجهها هالة بلون أصفر فاتح. وأما أسفل العنق وأعلى الصدر فبلون داكن نوعا ما، وعلى رأسها تاج ملكي كأنه من الماس مرصع ويلمع. وأحيانا يبدو فوق التاج صليب صغير مضيء، وقوامها المشرق يرتفع فى السماء فوق شجرة بالجهة القبلية من الكنيسة وفى موقفها السابق تبدو حاملة المسيح له المجد فى صورة طفل على يدها اليسرى. وعلى رأسه تاج --. وتارة تظهر ويداها تضمان أطراف ثوبها، وتارة أجرئ ترفع كلتا يديها وكأنها تبارك العالم وهى تتجه الى اليمين والى الأمام والى اليسار فى حركة وقورة متزنة يجللها سمو روحاني لا يعبر عنه ولا ينطق به، ورداؤها الأبيض يهفهف من ذيله وكأنها تظهر ذاتها لجميع الناس فى جميع الاتجاهات مشفقة على الذين لم يستطيعوا لكثرة الزحام أن يصلوا الى زاوية الرؤيا المواجهة لمدخل الكنيسة فى الحارة الضيقة المسماة -حارة خليل. وفى هذا المنظر تبدو العذراء الطاهرة فى الحجم الطبيعي لعذراء شابة فى قامة صحية مثالية وجسم فارع رقيق تكسوه غلالة -من نسيج نوراني حتى القدمين ويزداد المنظر روعة عند انحناءة الرأس المقدس فى شبه إيماءة حانية.

ولعل أكثر المناظر ظهورا تجليها عديدا من المرات فى شكل فتاة ترتدى طرحة بيضاء تطل من طاقة فى القبة الشرقية البحرية بين طاقات هذه القبة تومىء برأسها الملكي أو ترفع كلتا يديها وكأنها تحيى أو تبارك. وتارة تبدو حاملة المسيح له المجد فى صورة طفل على يدها اليسرى وأحيانا تبدو وفى إحدى يديها غصن زيتون والملاحظ أنه قبل أن تتجلى العذراء فى إحدى طاقات هذه القبة - وهى عادة مظلمة حالكة الظلام لأنها مغلقة تماما من أسفل سقف الكنيسة بحيث لاتصل أتليها أنوار الكنيسة من الداخل عندما تكون مضاءة يظهر.أولا فى القبة نور خافت لا يلبث أن يكبر شيئا فشيئا حتى يصير فى حجم كروى تقريبا ولونه أبيض مائل الى الزرقة كلون قبة السماء الزرقاء عندما تكون الشمس مشرقة ساطعة. وبعد قليل يتحرك هذا النور فى اتجاه طاقة القبة من الخارج. وفى أثناء تحركه البطيء يتشكل رويدا رويدا بشكل العذراء مريم فى منظر نصفى من الرأس حتى منتصف الجسم، والرأس تحيط به الطرحة التى تبدو بلون أزرق سماوي متدلية على كتفها ويبرز هذا الجسم النوراني متمثلة فيه العذراء ويطل من طاقة القبة ويخرج بعض الشيء وخارج القبة الى فضاء الكنيسة، وأحيانا يقف على سطح القبة المنحدر. وقد يبقى هذا المنظر دقائق وقد يبقى من ربع الى نصف ساعة. وفى أحيان أخرى يتكون المنظر ويبرز خارج القبة نحو دقيقتين، ثم يتحرك الى داخل القبة وحينئذ يبهت شكله ويعود الى شكله الكروي ثم ينطفئ أو يختفي بضع دقائق ثم يبدأ أن يظهر من جديد فى شكل ضوء خافت ثم يكبر حتى يصير فى حجم كروى، ثم يتحرك تجاه طاقة القبة وفى حركته يتشكل بشكل العذراء مريم وهى تطل على الجماهير. وهكذا عديدا من المرات كما حدث هذا مثلا فى ليلة عيد دخول العائلة المقدسة الى مصر ( 24،، بشنس الموافق أول يونية 1968 ) فقد توالى تجلى العذراء فى القبة البحرية الشرقية مرات لا يحصيها العد من الساعة العاشرة مساء حتى بزوغ نور الصباح، وهو أكثر المناظر التى تتكرر مرات ومرات فى ليال عدة لا حصر لها، وهو المنظر المتواتر الظهور الذي تمتع به أكبر عدد من الناس. ومن بين المناظر الرائعة جدا هذا المنظر الذي تبدو فيه العذراء جسما بلوريا مضيئا ناصعا جدا وهى واقفة وقفة ملكية فى قامة منتصبة ممشوقة تملأ إحدى طاقات القبة البحرية الغربية فى حجم صغير متناسق وكأنها.تمثال من النور الوضاء المشع الأبيض الناصع البياض يمتد كاملا من الرأس الى القدمين فى كل طاقة القبة بشكل يريح القلب والنفس ويشيع الآمن والسكينة فى كل الإنسان حتى ينسى وجوده أمامه من فرط ما يتولاه من انبهار وانجذاب. 

هذا ويصاحب تجليات أم النور ظهور كائنات روحانية مضيئة تشبه الحمام، وهى عادة أكبر منه حجما وتظهر نحو منتصف، الليل أو بعده نحو الثانية أو الثالثة صباحا والمعروف أن طائر الحمام العادي لا يطير ليلا. ثم أن هذه الكائنات بيضاء لامعة مشعة بصورة لا يوجد لها نظير فى عالم الطيور، خاصة وأنها تظهر فى وسط الظلام الحالك متوهجة منيرة من كل جانب من فوق ومن أسفل ثم أنها تتحرك أو تطير فاردة جناحيها من غير رفرفة فى الغالب، أنها تنساب بسرعة كبيرة وكأنها سهم يشق سماء الكنيسة وتظهر فجأة من حيث لا يعرف الإنسان من أين جاءت وتختفي أيضا فجأة وهى فى مدى الرؤية. ويحدث الاختفاء وتكون السماء صحوا، وأحيانا ترى وكأنها خارجة من القبة الكبرى وتتجه نحو القبة البحرية الشرقية تختفي لتعود بعد ثوان فى الاتجاه المضاد تماما. على أن هذه الكائنات الروحانية بشكل الحمام تظهر فى تشكيلات وأعداد مختلفة فتارة تظهر حمامة واحدة وتارة حمامتان، وتارة 3 حمامات فى شكل مثلث متساوي الأضلاع منتظم المسافات وتحتفظ بهذا الشكل فى كل فترة الطيران. وتارة يظهر سرب من سبع حمامات أو عشر حمامات أو اثنتي عشر حمامة وقد تتخذ شكل صليب فى طيرانها وأحيانا فى تشكيل من صفين متوازيين. ومن بين الظواهر الروحية المصاحبة لتجليات العذراء أم النور ظهور نجوم فى غير الحجم الطبيعي تهبط من فوق فى سرعة خاطفة س القبة الوسطى أو على سطح ومضيئة وبراقة. وفى بعض الأحيان يظهر النجم فى حجم كرة منيرة تهبط من فوق الى أسفل وقد يتخذ النجم شكل مصباح مضىء فى حجم متوسط- ومن بين الظواهر المتكررة نور برتقالي اللون يغمر القبة البحرية الشرقية للكنيسة من فوقها ومن جميع الاتجاهات، وبعد دقائق من ظهوره يتحرك فى اتجاه القبة الكبرى ويغمرها من فوق ومن جميع الاتجاهات وفى أحيان كثيرة ينبعث من داخل القبة البحرية الشرقية خصوصا نور ساطع أبيض مشرب بشيء من الزرقة بحيث يبدو بلون قبة السماء عندما تكون الشمس ساطعة يظهر فى وسط القبة وأحيانا يتحرك من أسفل الى أعلى فيبدو كما لو كان معلقا فى الجزء الأعلى من القبة،. وفى أحيان أخرى يظهر فى وسط القبة فى شكل كروى أو بيضاوي ثم يتحرك ببطء شديد الى خارج إحدى طاقات أو منافذ القبة المطلة على الخارج قبيل أن يتشكل فى صورة نصفية للسيدة العذراء تطل من طاقة القبة.

- ومن بين الظواهر أيضا نور كبير يظهر على القبة القبلية الغربية أو القبة البحرية الشرقية أو القبة الوسطى فى هيئة صليب يتساوى الأضلاع فى منظر يبلغ حد الإبداع والروعة والجمال. وفى بعض الليالي يغمر القبة الوسطى كمية من بخور أبيض ينتشر فوق سطح الكنيسة كلها ويصعد الى فوق نحو السماء الى مسافة 30 أو 40 مترا، علما بأن القبة الوسطى وان كانت مفتوحة من داخل الكنيسة لكنها ليست مفتوحة من خارج بحيث ولو صعد بخور من داخل الكنيسة فانه لا ينفذ الى خارج القبة. ثم أن كمية البخور التى تنتشر فوق القبة وسطح الكنيسة كمية ضخمة لا يكفى لتصعيدها ألف ألف مبخرة. ولولا أن هذا البخور عطري،الرائحة وأبيض اللون وناصع البياض لكان يظن أنه ناجم من حريق كبير.

وهناك أيضا السحاب النوراني الذي يظهر فوق قباب الكنيسة مباشرة تارة بحجم كبير وغالبا ما يسبق تجليات العذراء إذ لا يلبث السحاب قليلا حتى يتشكل رويدا رويدا فى منظر العذراء أم النور. وأحيانا ينبلج منظر العذراء من بين السحاب كما ينبلج نور لمبات النيون الكهربائية فجأة. وأحيانا يتحرك وفى كل الأحوال يتحرك فوق القباب فجأة بحيث تكون السماء صحوا ومن دون أن يجئ من مصدر معروف.

تلك بعض المناظر التى تجلت بها السيدة العذراء على وفى قباب الكنيسة المدشنة باسمها فى ضاحية الزيتون، والظواهر الروحانية المصاحبة لتلك التجليات. وكلها بشير ونذير بأحداث جليلة خطيرة فى المستقبل القريب والبعيد. ولعلها نفحة روحانية من السماء تشير الى رعاية الله لكنيستنا وشعبنا وبلادنا، وعنايته بنا مما نعتز به ونفخر متهللين، وبانسحاق وندامة على خطايانا نتوب الى الله راجعين تائبين. ولعلنا بهذه " العلامات العظيمة من السماء " ( لوقا 21 : 11 ) نكون قد دخلنا مرحلة هامة من مراحل الأيام الأخيرة وربما كانت بداية النهاية. فلتدر كنا مراحم الله. وليحفظ الرب شعبه وكنيسته، وليحطم قوة المعاندين لنا بشفاعة ذات الشفاعات معدن الطهر والجود والبركات سيدنا كلنا وفخر جنسنا العذراء البتول الزكية مريم، ولإلهنا المجد دائما أبديا آمين.


----------



## asmicheal (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*









هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1077x809 الابعاد 40KB.





الصوم وتكريم العذراء مريم

الأنبا ديمترويوس أسقف ملوي







صوم السيدة العذراء هذا صامه آبائنا الرسل أنفسهم لما رجع توما الرسول من التبشير فى الهند، فقد سألهم عن السيدة العذراء، قالوا له إنها قد ماتت. فقال لهم "أريد أن أرى أين دفنتموها!" وعندما ذهبوا إلى القبر لم يجدوا الجسد المبارك. فإبتدأ يحكى لهم أنه رأى الجسد صاعدا... فصاموا 15 يوماً من أول مسرى حتى 15 مسري، فأصبح عيد للعذراء يوم 16 مسرى من التقويم القبطي.. 

فمن لا يعجبه موضوع الصيام هو الخاسر لبركة الصوم.. نحن لا نصوم لهم، ولكننا نطلب شفاعتهم أثناء الصوم. فموضوع تكريم السيدة العذراء حير العديد.. فالبعض شطحوا فقالوا أنها حُبِلَ بها بلا دنس، والبعض الآخر شطح في الناحية الأخرى قائلاً إن العذراء هي كعلبة كان بها ذهباً، فنأخذ الذهب ولا قيمة للعلبة!! أما الكنيسة القبطية فى تقليدها السليم حسب الكتاب المقدس تبجل السيدة العذراء مريم ولكنها لا ترفعها إلى الألوهية مثل الذين يقولون أنها حبل بها بلا دنس، ولا تتجاهلها مثل الذين يتجاهلونها ولا يؤمنون بشفاعتها.. منقول من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا 

أما بالنسبة للفريق الأول، فهم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية. ولكن الكتاب المقدس واضحاً في هذا الأمر بقوله: "هكذا أجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس"، فهنا لم يستثنى أحدا. ويقول أيضاً "إذا كان بخطية واحد صار الحكم إلى جميع الناس لتبرير الحياة.."، فحقاً إن الملاك قال لها أن الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك، ولكن ليس معنى هذا أنها حبل بها من أمها بلا دنس! وإن كان السيد المسيح ولد منها بلا دنس، لكن هي ولدت ولادة إنسانية بشرية من حنة ويواقيم.. ولا ننسى أنها قالت "تبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي". فالعذراء قديسة وبتول وطاهرة وعفيفة وبها العديد من الصفات جميلة، ونحن نطوبها ونحاول أن نتشبه بها.. فحياة السيدة العذراء هي دعوة لنا جميعاً أن نسلك بالطاهرة والقداسة..

*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا
لشفاعتك عنى فى ....................
طوباك يا مريم يا امى الحنون *


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*

مجهود جبار يا اسميشال

شكرااااااا لك 

الرب يبارك محبتك وخدمتك


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*

*من القاب السيدة العذراء*​ 

















من حيث سكنى الله في العذراء في التجسد، تسميها الكنيسة بــ "السماء الثانيه" و تشبهها بخيمة الاجتماع أو قبة موسى
2-من حيث سكنى الله فيها تسميها الكنيسة "مدينة الله" أو صهيون كما قيل في المزمور :
"صهيون الأم تقول أن إنساناً وإنساناً صار فيها وهو العلي الذي أسسها إلى الأبد"
"أعمال مجيدة قد قيلت عنك يا مدينة الله" (مز 87)

3-ولم كان المسيح قد شبه نفسه بالمن باعتباره الخبز الحي النازل من السماء (يو 6: 5) لذلك فالكنيسة تلقبها بــ "قسط المن".

4-من حيث بتوليتها تلقبها بـ "عصا هارون" التي أفرخت (عدد 17)

5-وقد شبهت العذراء بــ "المناره الذهبيه" (خر 25: 31-40) لأنها تحمل المسيح الذي هو النور الحقيقي .

6- نظراً لعلو مكانتها لقبها أشعياء النبي بلقب "سحابــه" أثناء مجيئها إلى مصر (أش 19: 1).

7- شبهت أيضاً بــ "تابوت العهد" (خر 25: 10-22)، الذي هو مغشى بالذهب من الداخل ومن الخارج رمزاً لنقاوة العذراء وعلو قيمتها.

ولأنه من خشب السنط الذي لا يسوس رمزاً أيضاً لطهارة العذراء. ولأن في هذا التابوت المن الذي يرمز للمسيح الخبز الحي النازل من السماء (يو 6: 5) ولوحا الشريعة اللذان يرمزان إليه باعتباره كلمة الله (يو 1:1)

8- شبهت العذراء أيضاً بــ "سلم يعقوب" التي كانت منصوبه على الأرض، و واصله إلى السماء ..

و العذراء أيضاً كانت تمثل هذه الصله بين السماء والأرض،في ميلاد المسيح ..

فكانت هي الأرض التي حلت فيها السماء ، أو كانت و هي على الأرض تحمل السماء داخلها ..

9- و "العليقه" التي رآها موسى و النار تشتعل فيها دون أن تحترق (خر 3)،ترمز إلى السيده العذراء التي حل فيها الروح القدس بنار اللاهوت دون أن تحترق ..

10- "الحمامه الحسنه" لبساطتها ، كما تشبه بـ "حمامة نوح" التي حملت إليه بشرى الخلاص و رجوع الحياة إلى الأرض (تك 8 :10، 11)...
​


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*

*بعض الصور الجميلة للسيدة العذراء*



*



*



*:download:*



*



*​ 



*



*





*



*






*



*







*



*





*



*





*



*










*



*














*منقوووووووووووووووووووول*



​


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: طوباك يا مريم :العذراء السنة دى غير كل سنة (موضوع متجدد)*

*



*




*



*






*



*





*



*






*



*










*منقوووووووووووووووول*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع


=


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## asmicheal (20 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع



=


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع


=


----------



## asmicheal (10 أغسطس 2014)

​ 

تطور صوم العذراء عبر التاريخ
ارتبط صوم السيدة العذراء بأحد أعيداها الذى يعقب الصوم مباشرة ، وهو عيد تذكار صعود جسدها إلى السماء في 16 مسرى / 22 أغسطس .
وجدير بالذكر أن هذا العيد سابقاً بزمن طويل للصوم الذى ألحق بها بعد ذلك بعدة قرون وأول إشارة عنه في الكنيسة القبطية نجدها عند القديس أنبا ساويرس ابن المقفغ أسقف الأشمونين في كتابه "مصباح العقل" 
حيث يقول : " والصيام الذى يصومه أهل المشرق ونسميه صيام البتول مريم ، وهو في خمسة عشر مسرى وبرغم أنها إشارة مبهمة إلا أنه يتضح لنا منها أنه صوم معروف فى الشرق المسيحي ، ولكن يبدو أن الأنبا ساويرس يتحدث هنا عن صوم يوم واحد في 15 مسرى يعقبه عيد العذراء في 16 مسرى

وفي القرن الثانى عشر يأتي ذكر صوم العذراء في مصر صراحة لأول مرة ولمدة ثلاثة أسابيع ، ولكنه صوم كان قاصراً على العذارىفي البداية. وهو ما نقرأه في كتاب الشيخ المؤتمن أبو المكارم سعد الله بن جرجس بن مسعود (1209 م) فيقول: "صوم العذارى بمصر من أول مسرى إلى الحادى والعشرين منه.
ويتلوه فصحهم في الثانى والعشرين منه

وفي خلال نصف القرن بدأ هذا الصوم يزداد شيوعاً بين الناس ، ولكنة كان بالأكثر قاصراً على المتنسكين والراهبات .
فيذكر ابن العسال (1260 م) في كتابة "المجموع الصفوى" عن هذا الصوم فيقول " صوم السيدة العذراء، وأكثر ما يصومه المتنسكون والراهبات، وأوله أول مسرى وعيد السيدة فصحه (أى فطره) ومع حلول القرن الرابع عشر نجد أن هذا الصوم قد صار شائعاً بين الناس كلهم، لأن ابن كبر (1324 م) في الباب الثامن عشر من كتابه "مصباح الظلمة وإيضاح الخدمة" ينقل ما سبق ذكره عن ابن العسال ،ولكنه حذف عبارة "وأكثر ما يصومه المتنسكون والراهبات " ولازال صوم السيدة العذراء حتى اليوم هو أحب الأصوام إلى قلوب الناس قاطبة في الشرق المسيحى، الذى اختصته العذراء القديسة بظهوراتها الكثيرة المتعاقبة

صوم السيدة العذراء عند الروم الأرثوذكس هو أيضاً خمسة عشر يوماً كما في الكنيسة القبطية، وهو خمسة أيام عند كل من السريان الأرثوذكس والأرمن الأرثوذكس.

أما عند الروم الكاثوليك يوما الجمعة اللذان يقعان بين يوم 14،1 من شهر أغسطس . ويصومه الكلدان يوماً واحدا الصوم وتكريم العذراء مريم الأنبا ديمترويوس أسقف ملوي صوم السيدة العذراء هذا صامه آبائنا الرسل أنفسهم لما رجع توما الرسول من التبشير فى الهند، فقد سألهم عن السيدة العذراء، قالوا له إنها قد ماتت.

فقال لهم "أريد أن أرى أين دفنتموها!" وعندما ذهبوا إلى القبر لم يجدوا الجسد المبارك. فإبتدأ يحكى لهم أنه رأى الجسد صاعدا... فصاموا 15 يوماً من أول مسرى حتى 15 مسري، فأصبح عيد للعذراء يوم 16 مسرى من التقويم القبطي.. فمن لا يعجبه موضوع الصيام هو الخاسر لبركة الصوم.. نحن لا نصوم لهم، ولكننا نطلب شفاعتهم أثناء الصوم. فموضوع تكريم السيدة العذراء حير العديد.. 

الكنيسة القبطية فى تقليدها السليم حسب الكتاب المقدس تبجل السيدة العذراء مريم ولكنها لا ترفعها إلى الألوهية ولا تتجاهل شفاعتها..

الكتاب المقدس واضح بالنسبة لموتها بقوله: "هكذا أجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس"، فهنا لم يستثنى أحدا. ويقول أيضاً "إذا كان بخطية واحد صار الحكم إلى جميع الناس لتبرير الحياة.."، أما بالنسبة لميلادها، فحقاً إن الملاك قال لها أن الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك، ولكن هذا معناه أن السيد المسيح ولد منها بلا دنس، لكن هي ولدت ولادة إنسانية بشرية من حنة ويواقيم.. ولا ننسى أنها قالت "تبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي".

فالعذراء قديسة وبتول وطاهرة وعفيفة وبها العديد من الصفات جميلة، ونحن نطوبها ونحاول أن نتشبه بها.. فحياة السيدة العذراء هي دعوة لنا جميعاً أن نسلك بالطاهرة والقداسة

http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/st_mary_theotokos?wid=442&func=viewSubmission&sid=581

=



=


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2014)

​


القديسة العذراء مريم والتسبيح لنيافة الأنبا روفائيل

إن حياة العذراء مريم هي تسبيح في حد ذاتها.. صمتها واتضاعها، طهارتها ونقاوتها، احتمالها وخضوعها. إن العذراء نفسها تسبحة كانت تمشي على الأرض، والآن في السماء

وعندما فتحت هذه العروس الطهور فاها المبارك المقدس المملوء نعمة، كانت الكلمات الخارجة من فمها هي تسابيح غنية وعميقة تدل على روحها النسكية الأصيلة، وتدل أيضًا على شبعها بكلام الله. فتسبحتها الواردة في إنجيل معلمنا لوقا البشير تتشابه كثيرًا مع تسبحة القديسة حنة أم صموئيل، والتي وردت في (1صم1:2-10). 

عندما أدركت العذراء أنها صارت أم الله "أم ربي" (لو43:1)، لم تتكبر ولم تنتفخ.. بل بالعكس حولت المجد والتعظيم لله "تعظم نفسي الرب" (لو46:1)، فالرب وحده هو الجدير بالتعظيم والرفعة. ونحن في كل مرة نرفع تمجيدًا أو مديحًا لأمنا العذراء الطاهرة.. نراها أيضًا تحول هذا المجد إلى الله ابنها ومخلصها وإلهها قائلة: "تعظم نفسي الرب، وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي" (لو46:1-47). لم تفتخر روحها بذاتها، ووضعها الجديد كملكة وأم للملك وأم لله، ولكنها ابتهجت بالله مخلصها. 

لقد كانت العذراء مشغولة بالله وليس بنفسها، مثلما قالت حنة: "فرح قلبي بالرب. ارتفع قرني بالرب" (1صم1:2). هذه هي النفوس القديسة البارة المنشغلة بالله، وليس بذواتها البشرية.. ليتنا نتعلم هذا الدرس. 

كذلك لم تنس العذراء مريم أنها أمة الرب.. "هوذا أنا أمة الرب. ليكن لي كقولك" (لو38:1)، "لأنه نظر إلى اتضاع (مذلة) أمته" (لو48:1). 

ونحن يجب أن نتعلم أيضًا من هذه الأم القديسة الطاهرة ألا ترتفع قلوبنا، بل ندرك دائمًا أننا "عبيدٌ بطالون" (لو10:17).. مهما عملنا من البر، ومهما وصلنا إلى مراتب روحية، أو كنسية، أو في العالم.. فالمسيح دائمًا ممجد في عبيده المتضعين فقط. 

بروح النبوة تنبأت القديسة العذراء مريم عما سيحدث في الكنائس في كل العالم، وفي كل الأجيال من جهة تطويبها وتمجيدها ومديحها: "فهوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبني" (لو48:1). 

نحن بالحق نطوبك يا أم النور الحقيقي، لأنك صرت أهلاً لأن تحملي بين يديك الجالس على مركبة الشاروبيم، ومن تسجد له الملائكة وكل الخليقة.. فأنت بالحقيقة تستحقي كل إكرام وتمجيد وتعظيم يا أم الله بالحقيقة. 

وفي ملء الاتضاع العطر تفهم العذراء القديسة أن ما نالته من نعمة هو من إحسانات القدير ورحمته. نحن نقول عنها إنها تستحق كل كرامة، وهي تقول عن نفسها إن ما نالته من كرامة كان إحسانًا ورحمة من القدير "لأن القدير صنع بي عظائم، واسمه قدوسٌ، ورحمته إلى جيل الأجيال للذين يتقونه" (لو49:1-50). 

هذه هي الروح المتضعة الحقيقية التي يقبلها الله، ويفرح بها.. "ليمدحك الغريب لا فمك" (أم2:27). وانطلقت العذراء القديسة مريم تسبح الله على صنيعه المجيد مع شعبه:

+ "صنع قوةً بذراعه. شتت المستكبرين بفكر قلوبهم. أنزل الأعزاء عن الكراسي ورفع المتضعين. أشبع الجياع خيراتٍ وصرف الأغنياء فارغين. عضد إسرائيل فتاه ليذكر رحمةً، كما كلم آباءنا. لإبراهيم ونسله إلى الأبد" (لو51:1-55).

+ إنه هو الذي صنع القوة بتجسده، وغلبته للشيطان والخطية والموت، وهو الذي "يميت ويحيي. يهبط إلى الهاوية ويصعد. الرب يفقر ويغني. يضع ويرفع. يقيم المسكين من التراب. يرفع الفقير من المزبلة للجلوس مع الشرفاء ويملكهم كرسي المجد" (1صم6:2-8). 

+ حقًا بالرب قد "اتسع فمي على أعدائي، لأني قد ابتهجت بخلاصك. ليس قدوسٌ مثل الرب، لأنه ليس غيرك، وليس صخرةٌ مثل إلهنا" (1صم1:2-2).

+ "قسي الجبابرة انحطمت، والضعفاء تمنطقوا بالبأس. الشباعى آجروا أنفسهم بالخبز، والجياع كفوا. حتى أن العاقر ولدت سبعةً، وكثيرة البنين ذبلت" (1صم4:2-5). 

+ إن إلهنا هو إله المستحيلات "لأنه ليس بالقوة يغلب إنسانٌ" (1صم9:2). 

+ وإله تحقيق الوعد "كما كلم آباءنا. لإبراهيم ونسله إلى الأبد" (لو55:1)، فهو لا يخلف وعده لأنه "أمينٌ وعادلٌ" (1يو9:1). 

ليتنا نتعلم روح التسبيح من أمنا العذراء، ونتكلم في حضرة الرب مثلها.. بكلام متضع روحاني مليء بالفكر والعقيدة والإيمان الراسخ.



http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/st_mary_theotokos?wid=442&func=viewSubmission&sid=549


=


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2014)

​


فضائل فى حياة السيدة العذراء مريم لنيافة الأنبا موسى
بنت السيدة العذراء حياتها على فضائل أساسية وبدونها صعب أن يخلص الإنسان، أو أن يكون له حياة أبدية، أو يقتنى المسيح فى أحشائه كما اقتنته السيدة العذراء فى أحشائها، وهذه الفضائل الأربعة هى
 فضيلة النعمة
فضيلة الحوار
 فضيلة الاتضاع
فضيلة التسليم
فضيلة النعمة 

 قال لها الملاك: "سلام لك أيتها الممتلئة نعمة" كلمة (نعمة = خاريس).. أصل الكلمة يقصد "فعل الروح القدس".. فعندما يملأ روح الله الإنسان يملأه من النعمة

ما معنى يملأه نعمة؟

أى يفعل فيه فعلاً إلهياً مقدساً ومكرساً ومدشناً هذا الإنسان، فيصبح هذا الإنسان مكان وهيكل لسكنى الروح القدس

"أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم" إذن النعمة هى عمل الروح القدس.. فالعذراء وهى طفلة فى الهيكل.. فتحت قلبها لعمل الروح القدس، لذا كان طبيعياً أن يحل فيها الروح القدس

وهنا أريد أن أسألكم أحبائى الشباب ما مدى شبعى بوسائط النعمة؟

فالسيدة العذراء: فى الهيكل إما أن تصلى أو تقرأ.. أو تخدم الذبيحة بطريقة ما، هذه الثلاث وسائط التى تملأنا نعمة. نصلى كثير.. نقرأ الإنجيل كثير.. نتحد بذبيحة الأفخارستيا، هذه هى النعمة وسكنى الروح القدس والمصاحبة الربانية للإنسان

ألا يقال أنه: "يوجد صديق ألزق من الأخ" المسيح يحب أن يكون صديق لنا وساكن بداخلنا، والمسيح لا يسكن بداخلنا إلا بعد أن يملأنا بالنعمة أولاً.. ألم يسكن داخل العذراء بعد أن ملأها نعمة

وهكذا فأنت عندما تصلى تتغذى، لأن الصلاة تماماً كالحبل السرى للجنين فى بطن أمه، لولا هذا الحبل السرى يموت الجنين.. وأيضاً يوجد بيننا وبين الله حبل سرى

فالله يسكب دمه الإلهى ويسكب نعمته فى أحشائنا، الله يعمل فينا من خلال نسمة الحياة التى هى الصلاة، فالصلاة هى الأكسجين أو الغذاء

يقول الكتاب: "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان.. بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله"

إذن الذى لا يقرأ الكتاب المقدس يجوع... ومن يجوع يموت... الخبز للجسد كالكتاب المقدس للنفس، ومثلما الخبز يشبع الجسد وأساسى لحياته، كذلك الكتاب المقدس أساسى لشبع النفس

فى الصلاة نشبع بالسمائيات، وفى الكتاب المقدس نشبع بكلمة الله "وجد كلامك فأكلته فكان كلامك كالشهد فى فمى"

ونتغذى أيضاً من خلال الأسرار المقدسة "لأن من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى يثبت فىّ وأنا فيه" الصلاة خبز والكتاب خبز والتناول خبز

والإنسان يشبع من خلال هذه الثلاثة أنواع من الخبز الروحانى 
فضيلة الحوار 

لم يكن هناك تعامل مع الله على أنه ساكن بالسموات، ونحن هنا على الأرض وبيننا وبين الله مسافة كبيرة، ولكن السيدة العذراء أحست أن الله أباها، وبدأت تقيم حواراً معه، فحتى عند بشارة الملاك لها بأنها ستحبل وتلد أبناً كانت تستطيع أن تصمت على الأقل خوفاً ورهبة، ولكنها بدأت تسأل: "كيف يكون لى هذا؟" وكان رد الملاك لها محاولاً أن يوضح لها ويفسر ذلك... "الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلى تظللك..." وكان سؤال العذراء استفسارى فى حوار بنوى، وليس حوار فيه روح الشك، فالعذراء كان بينها وبين الله دالة، ما أحلى أن تكون موجودة بينك وبين ربنا يسوع هذه الدالة البنوية

نحن لا نريد أن نتكلم والله يسمع فقط، ولكن الله أيضاً يتكلم وأنت تسمع "تكلم يارب فإن عبدك سامع" بيننا وبين ربنا حوار.. مناجاة.. محادثة

ولنتأمل يا أحبائى فى قصة السامرية.. 8 مرات يسألها الرب يسوع وتجيبه هى، وتسأله السامرية ويجيبها رب المجد... فالله لا يسكن فى الأعالى ويتركنا، ولكن هو يريدنا أن نتحدث معه دائماً وأن نسمعه "هلم نتحاجج يقول الرب" نريد أن نتعلم الحوار مع الله، وداود يقول إنى أسمع ما يتكلم به الرب الإله. 
فضيلة التواضع 

عندما أعلن لها الملاك أنها ستكون أم لله كان ردها "هوذا أنا آمة الرب" آمة.. عبدة.. خادمة.. تواضع لا مثيل له من السيدة العذراء، تواضع حقيقى.. نعم فأنت تضع فى يا رب وتعطينى من محبتك، ولكن ما أنا إلا خادمة.. هل عندنا هذا التواضع الذى يحول الأم إلى آمة؟ كلما أنكسر الإنسان أمام الله كلما أنتصر على التجارب، فالانكسار أمام الله، هو طريق الانتصار، من يتواضع يرفعه الله "أنزل الأعزاء عن الكراسى ورفع المتواضعين"

وكانت السيدة العذراء كلها وداعة، وكلها تواضع، فهى سمة ظاهرة جداً فى حياة السيدة العذراء. 
فضيلة التسليم 

كانت هذه الفضيلة عجيبة ومؤثرة "ليكن لى كقولك"، تسبب لكِ متاعبِ.. يشك فيك يوسف.. لتكن مشيئتك يا رب، ربنا تدخل وأفهم يوسف

ولكن أين كانت الولادة؟ لا بيت ولا فندق ولا حتى غرفة حقيرة.. إنه مزود حيوانات.. لتكن مشيئتك يارب، وها هم المجوس فى زيارة المولود، يقدم المجوس ذهباً ولباناً ومراً.. إذن لماذا الألم يارب؟ إنها رحلة صليب.. لتكن مشيئتك يارب، ويأتى سمعان ويقول: "أنه وضع لقيام وسقوط كثيرين فى إسرائيل ولعلامة تقاوم" لتكن مشيئتك يارب إنه كنز العذراء، وحتى عند تعذيب اليهود له، وعند صعوده على الصليب

كان التسليم عجيباً "أما العالم فيفرح لقبوله الخلاص وأما أحشائى فتلتهب عند نظرى إلى صلبوتك، الذى أنت صابر عليه من أجل الكل يا أبنى وإلهى"

هل سألته لمن تتركنى؟ من ينساها... إنه تسليم فى كل مراحل الحياة.. لتكن مشيئتك

هل نحن نفعل ذلك أن نقول: "ليكن لى كقولى" تأملوا فى هذه العبارة "لست تفهم الآن ماذا اصنع ولكن ستفهم فيما بعد" 
يا أحبائى .... أمام السيدة العذراء نذوب حباً وخجلاً من أنفسنا، ونشعر بالنورانية الحلوة التى تشع من وجهها، وننظر إلى سيرتها العطرة فنتمثل بإيمانها. السيدة العذراء كانت ممتلئة نعمة.. تحاور الله فى دالة متواضعة، تسلم حياتها لله كل الأيام 

نيافة الأنبا موسى



asmicheal

=


----------



## asmicheal (8 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## asmicheal (17 أغسطس 2015)

مكان مولد المسيح عليه السلام في كنيسة المهد/ بيت لحم
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVJqIy5BTns
=


----------



## asmicheal (17 أغسطس 2015)

فيلم تسجيلي يحكي حياة والام المسيح من الاماكن المقدسة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwKkC5rBySQ
=


----------



## asmicheal (17 أغسطس 2015)

موضع ميلاد مريم العذراء
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WmInku0qwo
=


----------



## asmicheal (17 أغسطس 2015)

قبر السيّدة مريم العذراء؛ القدس
نياحة والدة الاله القديسة مريم العذراء ( 21 طــوبة)
فى مثل هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار السيدة العذراء الطاهرة البكر البتول الذكية مريم والدة الإله الكلمة أم الرحمة، الحنونة شفاعتها تكون معنا. آمين.
صعود جسد القديسة مريم العذراء ( 16 مســرى)
في مثل هذا اليوم كان صعود جسد سيدتنا الطاهرة مريم والدة الإله فأنها بينما كانت ملازمة الصلاة في القبر المقدس ومنتظرة ذلك الوقت السعيد الذي فيه تنطلق من رباطات الجسد أعلمها الروح القدس بانتقالها سريعا من هذا العالم الزائل ولما دنا الوقت حضر التلاميذ وعذارى جبل الزيتون وكانت السيدة مضطجعة علي سريرها. وإذا بالسيد المسيح قد حضر إليها وحوله ألوف ألوف من الملائكة. فعزاها وأعلمها بسعادتها الدائمة المعدة لها فسرت بذلك ومدت يدها وباركت التلاميذ والعذارى ثم أسلمت روحها الطاهرة بيد ابنها وألهها يسوع المسيح فأصعدها إلى المساكن العلوية آما الجسد الطاهر فكفنوه وحملوه إلى الجسمانية وفيما هم ذاهبون به خرج بعض اليهود في وجه التلاميذ لمنع دفنه وأمسك أحدهم بالتابوت فانفصلت يداه من جسمه وبقيتا معلقتين حتى آمن وندم علي سوء فعله وبصلوات التلاميذ القديسين عادت يداه إلى جسمه كما كانتا. ولم يكن توما الرسول حاضرا وقت نياحتها، واتفق حضوره عند دفنها فرأي جسدها الطاهر مع الملائكة صاعدين به فقال له أحدهم: "أسرع وقبل جسد الطاهرة القديسة مريم" فأسرع وقبله. وعند حضوره إلى التلاميذ أعلموه بنياحتها فقال: "أنا لا أصدق حتى أعاين جسدها فأنتم تعرفون كيف أني شككت في قيامة السيد المسيح". فمضوا معه إلى القبر وكشفوا عن الجسد فلم يجدوه فدهش الكل وتعجبوا فعرفهم توما الرسول كيف أنه شاهد الجسد الطاهر مع الملائكة صاعدين به.
وقال لهم الروح القدس: "أن الرب لم يشأ أن يبقي جسدها في الأرض" وكان الرب قد وعد رسله الأطهار أن يريها لهم في الجسد مرة أخري فكانوا منتظرين إتمام ذلك الوعد الصادق حتى اليوم السادس عشر من شهر مسرى حيث تم الوعد لهم برؤيتها وهي جالسة عن يمين ابنها وإلهها وحولها طغمات الملائكة وتمت بذلك نبوة داود القائلة: "قامت الملكة عن يمين الملك" وكانت سنو حياتها علي الأرض ستين سنة. جازت منها اثنتي عشرة سنة في الهيكل وثلاثين سنة في بيت القديس يوسف البار. وأربع عشرة سنة عند القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي، كوصية الرب القائل له: "هذا ابنك" وليوحنا: "هذه أمك". شفاعتها تكون معنا. آمين.








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPsYl1AHOeo






=


----------



## asmicheal (7 أغسطس 2016)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
صوم العذراء 
الاحد 7 اغسطس حتى عيد العذراء 22  اغسطس 2016​*


----------



## asmicheal (7 أغسطس 2016)

يوميا على قناة اغابى 




























=​


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2016)

نوال الزغبي ....عليك السلام ....تستحق المشاهده .













https://www.facebook.com/badia.mansour.54/videos/1521885434701175/




=​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2016)

​





قبر السيّدة مريم العذراء؛ القدس
نياحة والدة الاله القديسة مريم العذراء ( 21 طــوبة)
فى مثل هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار السيدة العذراء الطاهرة البكر البتول الذكية مريم والدة الإله الكلمة أم الرحمة، الحنونة شفاعتها تكون معنا. آمين.
صعود جسد القديسة مريم العذراء ( 16 مســرى)
في مثل هذا اليوم كان صعود جسد سيدتنا الطاهرة مريم والدة الإله فأنها بينما كانت ملازمة الصلاة في القبر المقدس ومنتظرة ذلك الوقت السعيد الذي فيه تنطلق من رباطات الجسد أعلمها الروح القدس بانتقالها سريعا من هذا العالم الزائل ولما دنا الوقت حضر التلاميذ وعذارى جبل الزيتون وكانت السيدة مضطجعة علي سريرها. وإذا بالسيد المسيح قد حضر إليها وحوله ألوف ألوف من الملائكة. فعزاها وأعلمها بسعادتها الدائمة المعدة لها فسرت بذلك ومدت يدها وباركت التلاميذ والعذارى ثم أسلمت روحها الطاهرة بيد ابنها وألهها يسوع المسيح فأصعدها إلى المساكن العلوية آما الجسد الطاهر فكفنوه وحملوه إلى الجسمانية وفيما هم ذاهبون به خرج بعض اليهود في وجه التلاميذ لمنع دفنه وأمسك أحدهم بالتابوت فانفصلت يداه من جسمه وبقيتا معلقتين حتى آمن وندم علي سوء فعله وبصلوات التلاميذ القديسين عادت يداه إلى جسمه كما كانتا. ولم يكن توما الرسول حاضرا وقت نياحتها، واتفق حضوره عند دفنها فرأي جسدها الطاهر مع الملائكة صاعدين به فقال له أحدهم: "أسرع وقبل جسد الطاهرة القديسة مريم" فأسرع وقبله. وعند حضوره إلى التلاميذ أعلموه بنياحتها فقال: "أنا لا أصدق حتى أعاين جسدها فأنتم تعرفون كيف أني شككت في قيامة السيد المسيح". فمضوا معه إلى القبر وكشفوا عن الجسد فلم يجدوه فدهش الكل وتعجبوا فعرفهم توما الرسول كيف أنه شاهد الجسد الطاهر مع الملائكة صاعدين به.
وقال لهم الروح القدس: "أن الرب لم يشأ أن يبقي جسدها في الأرض" وكان الرب قد وعد رسله الأطهار أن يريها لهم في الجسد مرة أخري فكانوا منتظرين إتمام ذلك الوعد الصادق حتى اليوم السادس عشر من شهر مسرى حيث تم الوعد لهم برؤيتها وهي جالسة عن يمين ابنها وإلهها وحولها طغمات الملائكة وتمت بذلك نبوة داود القائلة: "قامت الملكة عن يمين الملك" وكانت سنو حياتها علي الأرض ستين سنة. جازت منها اثنتي عشرة سنة في الهيكل وثلاثين سنة في بيت القديس يوسف البار. وأربع عشرة سنة عند القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي، كوصية الرب القائل له: "هذا ابنك" وليوحنا: "هذه أمك". شفاعتها تكون معنا. آمين.

-----------------------

كثير ما نسمع عن قبر السيد المسيح ولكن لم نسمع عن قبر السيدة العذراء ؟؟؟؟؟
هل توجد صورة له ؟؟
من المعروف أن نياحة القديسة الطاهرة مريم كان فى 21 طوبة حيث كانت قد بلغت من السن 58 سنة و 8 شهور و 16 يوم.
فبعد صعود السيد المسيح بأقل من 15 سنة أرسل الى أمة ملاكا “يحمل اليها خبر انتقالها، ففرحت كثيرا” وطلبت أن يجتمع اليها الرسل. فأمر السيد المسيح أن يجتمع الرسل من كل أنحاء العالم حيث كانوا متفرقين يكرزون بالأنجيل وأن يذهبوا الى الجثمانية حيث كانت العذراء موجودة
وبمعجزة إلهية "وٌجدوا جميعا" فى لحظة أمام السيدة العذراء فيما عدا توما الرسول الذى كان يكرز فى الهند.
وكان عدم حضوره الى الجثمانية لحكمة إلهية. فرحت العذراء بحضور الرسل و قالت لهم: أنة قد حان زمان إنتقالها من هذا العالم.
وبعدما عزَتهم وودَعتهم حضر إليها إبنها وسيدها يسوع المسيح مع حشد من الملائكة القديسين فأسلمت روحها الطاهرة بين يدية المقدستين يوم 21 طوبة ورفعها الرسل ووضعوها فى التابوت و هم يرتلون و الملائكة أيضا غير المنظورين يرتلون معهم ودفنوها فى القبر.
ولمدة ثلاثة أيام ظل الملائكة يرتلون حولها. لم تنقطع أصوات تسابيحهم وهبوب رائحة بخور ذكية كانت تعَطر المكان حتى أن التلاميذ لم يتركوا المكان إلا بعد إنقطاع صوت التسابيح ورائحة البخور أيضا.
وكانت مشيئة الرب أن يرفع الجسد الطاهر الى السماء محمولاً بواسطة الملائكة. وقد أخفى عن أعين الآباء الرسل هذا الأمر ماعدا القديس توما الرسول الذى كان يبشَر فى الهند ولم يكن حاضراً وقت نياحة العذراء.
كان القديس توما فى الهند، وكما قلنا لحكمة إلهية – لم يحضر إنتقال السيدة العذراء من أرضنا الفانية – ولكن سحابة حملتة لملاقاة جسد القديسة مريم فى الهواء. وسمع أحد الملائكة يقول له "تقدم و تبَارك من جسد كليٍة الطهر، ففعل كما أمرة الملاك".
ثم أرتفع الجسد الى السماء ثم أعادتة السحابة الى الهند ليكمل خدمتة وكرازتة هناك.
فكَــر القديس توما أن يذهب الى أورشليم لمقابلة باقى الرسل. فوصلها مع نهاية شهر أبيب – فأعلمه الرسل بنياحة السيدة العذراء. فطلب منهم أن يرى بنفسه الجسد قائلا: "إنه توما الذى لم يؤمن بقيامة السيد المسيح إلا بعد أن وضع يدية فى آثار المسامير". فلَما رجعوا معه وكشفوا التابوت لم يجدوا إلا الأكفان فحزنوا جدا، ظانين أن اليهود قد جائوا وسرقوه، فطمأنهم توما وقال لهم: "بل رأيت جسد العذراء الطاهرة محمولاً بين أيدى الملائكة".
فعرفوا منه أن ما رآه القديس توما الرسول يوافق نهاية اليوم الثالث الذى إنقطعت فيه التسابيح ورائحة البخور. فقرروا جميعا أن يصوموا من أول مسرى وأستمر الصيام لمدة أسبوعين. وهو الصوم المعروف بصوم العذراء. رافعين الصلاة والطلبات للرب يسوع أن يمنحهم بركة مشاهدة هذا الصعود لجسدها إلى السماء.
فحقق الرب طلبتهم فى هذا اليوم المبارك 16 مسرى
أم النور تدبر الإمور
بركة السيدة العذراء تكون مع جميعنا أمين




http://www.coptichistory.org/untitled_6632.htm





=



=


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2016)

​





قصة ايقونة القديسة مريم الاورشليمية((أيقونة غير مرسومة بيد بشرية))
رُسمت سنة 1870م وقصتها كما يلي: في ديرِ القدّيسة مريمَ المجدلية الذي يتبع الروس أسفل جبل الزيتون، عاشت راهبةٌ اسمها تاتياني كانت ترسم إيقونات، وقد رأت في حلم راهبةً مجهولةً تزورها في قلايتها، وتقول لها: " أيتها الأخت تاتياني، جئت إليك لكي ترسميني! وأعطتها لوحًا للرسمِ وقالت لها: ارسمي!" وما أن بدأت تاتياني برسمِها، حتى لاحظت أن ثياب الراهبة قد صارت ذهبية اللون، ووجهَها صار يلمع بٍشدة، وسمعتها تقول: " أيتها المغبوطة تاتياني، من بعد الرسول الإنجيليّ لوقا، سترسميني أنت أيضًا ". ففهمت تاتياني أنها سترسم القديسة الطاهرة مريم فانتفضت وإستيقظت وللحال أسرعت إلى رئيسة الدير، وأعلمتها بالرؤيا فلم تُصدِّقها، وطلبت منها أن تنام وترسم في الغد أيقونةً للعذراء مريم فلما رجعت إلي قلايتها، رأت نوراً ساطعاً خارجاً من القلايةِ، وإشتمَّت رائحةً عطِرةً! فأسرعت وعادت إلي الرئيسة تخبرها. ودخلتا سويَّةً إلى القلاية الساطعة والعابقة بالرائحة، فشاهدتا أعجوبةً تفوق الدهش فالإيقونة التي رأتها في الحلم كانت أمامهما حقيقيّةً وغيرَ مرسومةٍ بيد، إنها إيقونةُ القديسة مريم ! وبعد ذلك ظهرت العذراء مريم مرَّة أخرى للراهبة قائلة: "أنزلوني الى بيتي في الجسمانيّة". ومُذّاك توجد إيقونة العذراء مريم "الأورشليمية" في قبرها في الجسمانية. بركة العدرا مريم وشفاعتها تكون مع جميعنا امين

http://www.coptichistory.org/untitled_6632.htm
=

=




=


----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2016)

قصة مباركة
بركة ام االنور تكون مع الجميع
امييين​


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2016)

مشهد مذهل
===========
كان احمد ابن طولون الوالى الذى حكم مصر
16 عام (868-884م) سريعا جدا فى استخدام السيف
ويقول المؤرخون انه قتل18000 عبر سنى ولايته
افتتح احمد بن طولون عهده ببيع بعض الكنائس المسيحية لليهود ثم التفت إلى الأديرة وسعى إلى نهبها وذات مره ذهب هو ورجاله واقتحموا احد الاديرة ونهبوه واسروا مجموعه كبيره من الرهبان على رأسهم رئيس الدير الذى نظر إلى صوره
السيدة العذراء وصرخ أنقذينا يا أم النور
فسخر منه الوالى واستل سيفه من غمده ورشقه فى الصورة تهكما واستهزاءا وإذا بيد العذراء تلتقط السيف وتخرج من الصورة فى مشهد مذهل وبسماحه تعيد السيف إلى غمده ودون أن تؤذيه وتعود ثانيه الى الصورة
انعقد لسان الوالى من الدهشة ووقف مدهوشاً للحظات ثم أمر جنوده بترك الرهبان وأموالهم وإيقوناتهم والرحيل معه عن الدير فورا
وبعد ذلك صار بن طولون مثالا فى تقواه وعدله وقام بحماية الكنائس والاديره وصار من أكثر المحبين للمسيحين واختار مسيحيا لكى يبنى له مسجده الشهير 
المهندس كان اسمه سعيد بن الكاتب الفرغاني
واظهر سماحه مع المسيحين حتى توفى سنه 884م.
=





=


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2016)

كان فى اسرة بتصييف فى شهر أغسطس 1981 وهما راجعين من الصيف علشان يحضروا نهضة السيدة العذراء مريم , ولكن وهما ماشيين فى طريقهم بالعربية بتاعتهم شافوا قدامهم جذع نخلة كبير محطوط قدامهم قافل السكة
وكان ساعتها الوقت متاخر بعد نصف الليل استغربوا ووقفوا ونزلوا من العربية علشان يحركو جذع النخلة دة من طريقهم علشان يمشوا لكن لما نزلوا من العربية ظهر قدامهم 4 لصوص قطاع طرق هجموا عليهم وقالوا لهم طلعوا اللى معاكو كلة . فردوا عليهم احنا لسة راجعين من مصيف ومعناش حاجة لاننا صرفنا اللى معانا كلة بس ممكن تخدوا شنطنا وتسيبونا نمشى . الحرامية معجبهومش الكلام واتشاوروا مع بعض بصوت مسموع أحنا نموتهم ونرميهم فى الترعة ونخلص منهم وناخد العربية بتاعتهم بالشنط .
فلما الاسرة دى سمعهوهم بيقولوا كدة صرخوا للعذراء مريم وقالوا لها احنا مرضيناش نقعد يومين ثلاثة تانى علشان نرجع مصر ونلحق نحضر النهضة بتاعتك انجدينا يا ام النور .
فجاة ظهر نور قوى جدا وظهرت فية واحدة جميلة جداً (العذراء مريم) وواقفة قدامهم بس مش على الارض اعلى من مستوى الارض شوية وكلمت الاربع حرامية دول وقالت لهم اوعى حد فيكم يقرب منهم او يحاول يازيهم دول حبايبى . رهبة منظرها واللى حصل دة خلى الحرامية خافوا جداً وراحت العذراء رشمت الصليب على جذع النخلة راح اترفع لوحدة لفوق واتشال من الطريق فالحرمية خافوا وطلعوا يجروا وهربوا والاسرة دى نجت من شر الحرامية ببركة العذراء مريم ام النور وركبوا عربيتهم وكملوا سكتهم وطول ما هما ماشيين كانوا بيقولوا تماجيد وتراتيل للعذراء مريم ووصلوا بيتهم بسلام.
بركة شفاعة والدة الإله القديسة مريم وبركة صلوات مثلث الرحمات أنبا ميخائيل حبيب العذراء تكون معنا آمينï»؟
=




=


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2016)

=​


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2016)

​


علشان ترجع وتقول الشيكولاته فيها بندق 
=====================
فى مرة كان البابا شنوده فى الدير و كان فى الوقت ده فى ادعاءات ان المسيحيين بيخبوا اسلحة فى الأديرة
و جه أحد قيادات الشرطه يزور البابا فى الدير
و بعدين البابا شنوده عزم عليه بشيكولاته فأخدها و أكلها
و بعدين البابا سأله عارف الشيكولاته دى فيها ايه ؟
فشعر الرجل بالقلق و سأل فيها ايه ؟
فقاله البابا فيها بندق
=




=


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2016)

=​


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2016)

الطفلة التي امضت الليلة تغطيها عباءة السيدة العذراء.
18 يناير 1896 ليلة جليدية فقدت فيها فتاة تبلغ من العمر ثلاث سنوات في بلدة رويالس الاسبانية. لجأ والديها الذين التي دمرهما القلق إلى السلطات. ذاع الخبروهب الجميع الى شوارع المدينة مع المشاعل للبحث عنها، ولكن لم يكن هناك أي أثر للفتاة. في اليوم التالي، تم إخبار سكان البلدات المجاورة ، و كان الجميع يبحث عن الفتاة الصغيرة بفارغ الصبر. كانوا يأملون العثور على جثتها، على افتراض أنها نجت من برد الليلة السابقة.
في الثالثة مساءً، بينما واصل عموم الفتاه البحث عنها، رأوا طفلاً هامداً بجانب حجر كبير، خلفه هاوية ضخمة. عندما سمعت الصوت نهضت الفتاة من النوم العميق وركضت نحوهم ويديها مرفوعتان. عانقتها عمتها بشدة، وتساءلت: ألم تشعري بالبرد؟”
أجابت الطفلة، وهي تبتسم، إنها لم تشعر بالبرد لأنه كانت هناك امرأة معها وغطتها بمعطفها. ارتابت العمة ،
وواصلت استجوابها:
“بقيت المرأة معك كل الليل ؟”“نعم، عمة، امرأة لطيفة ومحبة”، اجابت الصغيرة.
“ولكن ماذا قالت لك؟ لم تري أضواء الفوانيس ، الم تسمعي نداءاتنا؟ ”
“نعم”، قالت الفتاة “، ولكن المرأة قالت لي:” لا تذهبي يا ابنتي، جئت لك ”
عندما سمع سكان البلدة المعجزة صاحوا واحتفلوا في اليوم التالي بقداس رسمي لتقديم الشكر. أحضرت الطفلة امام صورة سيدة جبل الكرمل، وعندما رأتها قالت لأمها:”أمي! أمي! هذه هي المرأة التي غطتني هذه الليلة! ”
وكانت الفتاة على وشك السقوط إلى الهاوية، لأنها كانت ظلام و لم تتمكن من رؤية أي شيء. لهذا السبب بقيت السيدة العذراء، كأم حنونة معها بجانب ذلك الحجر، لأن الفتاة ليست خاطئة ولا تتجه نحو الهاوية. لذلك عندما سمعت الطفلة صرخات اهل البلدة، طلبت منها السيدة العذراء عدم الحراك واخبرتها بانه سرعان ما سيأتيون لاخذها، فقد كان الظلام دامس وإذا ما تحركت الطفلة ستقع حتما من حافة الهاوية.
وانت ماذا تفعل عندما تشعر بالضياع في الظلام، هل تفضل المشي وحدك، مواجهاً خطر الوقوع في الهاوية، أو ان تضع حياتك بين يدي السيدة العذراء مريم؟
بركة وشفاعة العدرا أم النور تكون مع جميعنا أمين.
=





=


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2016)

=​


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2016)

سبع قصص قصيرة âœ¨âœ¨
(1)
قرر يوما سكان القرية أن يصلوا من أجل المطر، وفي اليوم المقرر للصلاة حضر الجميع لكن شخصا واحدا فقط أحضر معه مظلة.
&#55357;&#56391;
هذا هو اï»¹يمان
&#55356;&#57150;
(2)
عندما تدفع بطفل في الهواء، يضحك لانه يعلم أنك لن تتركه وسوف تعود وتمسك به.
&#55357;&#56391;
هذه هي الثقة.
&#55356;&#57150;
(3)
كل مساء نخلد إلى النوم من غير أي ضمانة أن ننهض أحياء في الصباح التالي، لكننا نضبط دائما المنبه لنستيقظ.
&#55357;&#56391;
هذا هو الرجاء
&#55356;&#57150;
(4)
نخطط لأشياء عظيمة لنقوم بها في الغد مع اننا نجهل تماما أمور المستقبل.
&#55357;&#56391;
هذه هي الثقة الأكيدة
&#55356;&#57150;
(5)
نرى، في العالم، الكثير من اï»·زواج يتألمون وينفصلون لكن هناك من يطلب دائما الزواج.
&#55357;&#56391;
هذا هو الحب ! 
&#55356;&#57150;
(6)
على قميص رجل متقدم في السن كتب : " لست في الستين من العمر، أنا شاب عمري 16 سنة مع 44 سنة خبرة." 
&#55357;&#56391;
تلك هي ذهنية الرابح
&#55356;&#57150;
(7)
واï»µن، وقد غدوت مباركا لا تكن أنانياً بالبركة ، تقاسمها مع أصدقائك.
&#55357;&#56391;
هذا هو اï»»هتمام
=





=


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2016)

​






الصمت ..
أحيانًا يكون الصمت ابلغ من الكلام وأكثر فائدة ونفعًا... أو على الأقل قد يكون اقل ضررًا...
الصمت قد تكون فيه حكمة وقوة، وقد يكون فيه نبل ورصانة.
وأحيانًا نصمت لكي يتكلم الله.
وتكون كلمة الله أقوى من كل ما نريد أن نقوله...
وما أجمل قول الكتاب "الرب يقاتل عنكم وانتم تصمتون" (خر14: 14) .
ظل السيد المسيح صامتًا أمام بيلاطس. لم يفتح فاه ولم يدافع عن نفسه. وفي صمته قال بيلاطس: لست أجد علة في هذا البار...
الصمت ينفع أحيانًا. ولكنه ليس قاعدة ثابتة.
أما القاعدة الحكيمة فهي أن يتكلم الإنسان حين يحسن الكلام، ويصمت حين يحسن الصمت...
وحين يصمت فليتكلم قلبه مع الله طالبًا منه أن يتكلم بدلًا عنه...
" من كتاب قداسة البابا شنودة : خبرات فى الحياة "
=




=


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2016)

=​


----------



## asmicheal (20 أغسطس 2016)

=​


----------



## asmicheal (20 أغسطس 2016)

​

صورة للبيت الذي سكنت فيه العذراء مريم ام النور في منطقة أفسس في تركيا الحالية ، وكانت قد رحلت الى هناك بصحبة ماريوحنا الحبيب
=


----------



## asmicheal (20 أغسطس 2016)

اغرب معجزة للعذراء مريم أم الاله يعرض التلفزيون السورى
http://v-coptsegypt.blogspot.com.eg/2016/…/blog-post_69.html
=​


----------



## asmicheal (20 أغسطس 2016)

شاهد احتفالات عيد العذراء مريم ام النور بأوروبا ..






https://www.facebook.com/jesus4us.com5/videos/883288281762284/














=




=​


----------



## asmicheal (20 أغسطس 2016)

العذراء الحنونة تبكى بالعراق


ننشر اول فيديو لتمثال العذراء مريم يبكى بالدموع بالعراق




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1c2sbekXAc










=​


----------



## asmicheal (20 أغسطس 2016)

=​


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2016)

​


القديسة مريم العذراء *
وُلدت هذه العذراء بمدينة الناصرة حيث كان والداها يقيمان، وكان والدها متوجع القلب لأنه عاقر. وكانت القديسة حنة أمها حزينة جدًا فنذرت لله نذرًا وصلَّت إليه بحرارة وانسحاق قلب قائلة: "إذا أعطيتني ثمرة فإني أقدمها نذرًا لهيكلك المقدس".

فلما جاء ملء الزمان المعين حسب التدبير الإلهي أٌرسِل ملاك الرب وبشر الشيخ يواقيم والدها الذي أعلم زوجته حنة بما رأى وسمع، ففرحت وشكرت الله، وبعد ذلك حبلت وولدت هذه القديسة وأسمتها مريم.

لما بلغت مريم من العمر ثلاث سنوات مضت بها أمها إلى الهيكل حيث أقامت اثنتي عشرة سنة، كانت تقتات خلالها من يد الملائكة. وإذ كان والداها قد تنيحا تشاور الكهنة لكي يودعوها عند من يحفظها، لأنه لا يجوز لهم أن يبقوها في الهيكل بعد هذه السن. فقرروا أن تخطب رسميًا لشخصٍ يحل له أن يرعاها ويهتم بشئونها، فجمعوا من سبط يهوذا اثني عشر رجلًا أتقياء ليودعوها عند أحدهم وأخذوا عصيهم وأدخلوها إلى الهيكل، فأتت حمامة ووقفت على عصا يوسف النجار، فعلموا أن هذا الأمر من الرب لأن يوسف كان صِديقًا بارًا، فتسلمها وظلت عنده إلى أن أتى إليها الملاك جبرائيل وبشرها بتجسد الابن منها.
بعد صعود السيد المسيح إلى السماء، إذ كانت العذراء مريم ملازمة الصلاة في القبر المقدس ومنتظرة ذلك الوقت السعيد الذي فيه تُحَل من رباطات الجسد، أعلمها الروح القدس بانتقالها سريعًا من هذا العالم الزائل. ولما دنا الوقت حضر التلاميذ وعذارى جبل الزيتون، وكانت السيدة العذراء مضطجعة على سريرها وإذا بالسيد المسيح قد حضر إليها وحوله ألوف من الملائكة، فعزاها وأعلمها بسعادتها الدائمة الذاهبة إليها، فسُرَّت بذلك ومدت يدها وباركت التلاميذ والعذارى، ثم أسلمت روحها الطاهرة بيد ابنها وإلهها فأصعدها إلى المساكن العلوية. أما الجسد الطاهر فكفنوه وحملوه إلى الجسمانية، وفيما هم ذاهبون به اعترضهم بعض اليهود ليمنعوا دفنه، وأمسك أحدهم بالتابوت فانفصلت يداه من جسمه وبقيتا معلقتين حتى آمن وندم على سوء فعله، وبتوسلات التلاميذ القديسين عادت يداه إلى جسمه كما كانت.

لم يكن توما الرسول حاضرًا وقت نياحتها واتفق حضوره عند دفنها فرأى جسدها الطاهر مع الملائكة صاعدين به، فقال له أحدهم: "أسرع وقبِّل جسد الطاهرة مريم"، فأسرع وقبَّله. (ستجد المزيد عن هؤلاء القديسين هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام السير والسنكسار والتاريخ). وعند حضوره إلى التلاميذ أعلموه بنياحتها فقال لهم: "أنا لا أصدق حتى أعاين جسدها، فأنتم تعرفون كيف شككت في قيامة السيد المسيح". فمضوا معه إلى القبر وكشفوا عن الجسد فلم يجدوه فدهش الكل وتعجبوا، فعرَّفهم توما الرسول كيف أنه شاهد الجسد الطاهر مع الملائكة صاعدين به، وقال لهم الروح القدس: "إن الرب لم يشأ أن يبقى جسدها في الأرض". وكان الرب قد وعد رسله الأطهار أن يريها لهم في الجسد مرة أخرى، فكانوا منتظرين إتمام ذلك الوعد الصادق حتى اليوم السادس عشر من شهر مسرى حيث تم الوعد لهم برؤيتها. وكانت سنو حياتها على الأرض ستين سنة جازت منها اثنتي عشرة سنة في الهيكل وثلاثين سنة في بيت القديس يوسف البار وأربعة عشرة سنة عند القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي كوصية الرب القائل لها: "هذا ابنك" وليوحنا: "هذه أمك".

قد بنيت أول كنيسة على اسمها بمدينة فيلبي، وذلك أنه لما بشر الرسولان بولس وبرنابا بين الأمم آمن كثيرون منهم بمدينة فيلبي وبنوا فيها كنيسة على اسم البتول والدة الإله.

باركت السيدة العذراء أرض ببركة خاصة مرتين: الأولى في اختصاصها مصر للهروب إليها مع الطفل يسوع ويوسف النجار من وجه هيرودس، والثانية في تجليها في مناظر روحانية نورانية داخل قباب الكنيسة المدشنة على اسمها الطاهر في منطقة الزيتون من ضواحي مدينة القاهرة وفوقها وذلك في يوم 2 إبريل سنة 1968 م. (24 برمهات سنة 1684 ش.) والذي استمر لعدة ليالي متوالية.

تُعيِّد الكنيسة بتذكار ميلادها في يوم الأول من بشنس، وتذكار دخولها الهيكل في الثالث من شهر كيهك، وتذكار نياحتها في الحادي والعشرين من شهر طوبة، وتذكار صعود جسدها إلى السماء في يوم السادس عشر من شهر مسرى، وتذكار بناء أول كنيسة على اسمها في الحادي والعشرين من شهر بؤونة، وتذكار تكريس الكنيسة التي على اسمها بدير المحرق والتي باركها السيد المسيح بحلوله فيها مع تلاميذه وقت تكريسها في السادس من شهر هاتور، وتذكار تجليها في كنيسة الزيتون في 24 برمهات.







* المرجع Reference (الذي استخدمه كتاب "قاموس آباء الكنيسة وقديسيها مع بعض شخصيات كنسية" للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي):

السنكسار: 3 كيهك، 21 طوبة، 24 برمهات، 1 بشنس، 21 بؤونة، 16 مسرى.


موقع سان تكلا هيمانوت الحبشى بالاسكندرية




=





=


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2016)

​


السيدة العذراء مريم في السنكسار القبطي

1- 7 مسرى (أغسطس) - بشارة يواقيم بميلاد السيدة العذراء

2- 1 بشنس (مايو) - ميلاد السيدة العذراء

3- 3 كيهك (ديسمبر) - تقديم السيدة العذراء مريم إلى الهيكل في سن 3 سنوات

4- 24 بشنس (يونيو) مجيء العائلة المقدسة إلى أرض مصر

5- 21 طوبة (يناير) - نياحة السيدة العذراء مريم

6- 16 مسري (اغسطس) - صعود جسد السيدة العذراء

7- 21 يؤونة (يونيو) - تذكار بناء أول كنيسة على إسم العذراء في فيلبي

8- 24 برمهات (إبريل) - ظهور السيدة العذراء مريم في الزيتون بالقاهرة - مصر

9- كل يوم 21 من الشهر القبطي يوجد تذكار للسيدة العذراء مريم والدة الإله




=




=


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2016)

​



â€‹قصة زنار القديسة مريم العذراء بمدينة حمص السورية
اعداد الربان انطونيوس لحدو
تعود قصة زنار السيدة العذراء إلى القديس مار توما الرسول أحد تلاميذ السيد المسيح له المجد الإثني عشر حيث أخذ الزنار من السيدة العذراء كدليل منها على رؤيته لها تنقلها الملائكة إلى السماء روحاً وجسداً وقد بقي مع رفاته في الهند حتى تم نقل الرفاة والزنار المقدس إلى مدينة الرها في 23/8/394م وهي مدينة سورية موجودة اليوم تحت السلطة التركية باسم أورفة ثم تم نقل الزنار المقدس لوحده سنة 476م إلى كنيسة السيدة العذراء بمدينة حمص السورية عن طريق أحد الأباء وهو الأب داوود الطورعبديني مع رفاة للقديس مار باسوس والذي تم اكتشافه مع الزنار عام 1953م
وتم إكتشاف زنار سيدتنا العذراء مريم والدة الإله فى 10 / 7 / 1953 على يد المثلث الرحمة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الأول برصوم بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الأرثوذكس في كاتدرائية السيدة العذراء أم الزنار والتي كانت مقراً للبطريركية حتى عام 1957.
كنيسة ام الزنار:
شيدت هذه الكنيسة في بستان الديوان عام 59 للميلاد و كانت تسمى كنيسة السيدة العذراء. وتسمى بأم الزنار لوجود زنار (او حزام) السيدة العذراء فيها حيث انتقل الزنار الى مدينة حمص عام 476 للميلاد الكنيسة من اهم المعالم الدينية المسيحية في المدينة. ويحج اليها الكثير من المسيحين من جميع الطوائف في كل سنة وتعتبر الكنيسة مقرا لطائفة السريان الاورثوذوكس في حمص و يضم بناء الكنيسة مبنيين للايتام و ساحة للعب بالاضافة الى الكنيسة و المزار
تنقلات الزنار المقدس:
أخذ القديس مار توما الزنار معه عند رجوعه مرة ثانية إلى الهند، وصحبه في الأماكن التي كرز فيها حتى وفاته فحُفظ الزنار مع رفات هذا القديس طوال أربعة قرون، ثم في أواخر القرن الرابع للميلاد في 394م نقل هذا الزنار المقدس من الهند إلى الرها مع رفات القديس مار توما، ثم نقل الزنار وحده إلى كنيسة العذراء في حمص سنة 476م حيث أن راهباً يدعى الأب داود الطور عبديني قد حل في كنيسة العذراء بحمص ومعه رفات الشهيد مار باسوس وتركه فيها وكان معه أيضاً زنار العذارء المقدس. وقد دلَّ على ذلك أنه عند اكتشاف الزنار كانت معه بعض عظام هي رفات مار باسوس، وقد خلَعَ الزنار المقدس اسمه على كنيسة العذراء فأصبحت تعرف منذ ذلك العهد باسم كنيسة الزنَّار أو كنيسة أم الزنَّار.
تجديد الكنيسة واكتشاف الزنار:
بعد ذلك بمدة خاف الحمصيون على الزنار المقدس بسبب الأحوال الأمنية غير المستقرة. فدفنوه داخل مذبح الكنيسة في وعاء معدني، وظل كذلك حتى سنة 1852م حيث أراد السريان هناك تجديد كنيستهم في عهد المطران يوليوس بطرس مطران الأبرشية الذي صار فيما بعد بطريركاً باسم بطرس الرباع بين عامي 1872-1884م وحينما هدموا الكنيسة وجدوا زنار السيدة العذراء موضوعاً في وعاء وسط المذبح، ففرحوا جداً وتباركوا منه. ثم أعادوه إلى المذبح بالحالة التي وجوده فيها ووضعوا فوقه حجراً كبيراً ونقشوا عليه بالخط الكرشوني تاريخ تجديد البيعة عام 1852م وإن هذا تم في عهد المطران يوليوس بطرس. ونقشوا أيضاً أسماء المتبرعين وذكروا أن الكنيسة ترجع لعام 59م ونتيجة لعوامل كثيرة أهمها الأضهاد الذي وقع على الكنيسة لجأ الآباء إلى إخفاء الزنار. ونُسي أمره حوالي مائة عام تقريباً حتى شاءت ارادة الله أن يظهر هذا الكنز الثمين الذي لا يقدر بمال لينال المؤمنون بركته على الدوام.
ففي أواسط نيسان من عام 1953م كان سيادة الحبر الأعظم بطريرك السريان الأرثوذكس اغناطيوس افرام الأول يتصفح مع رجال الدين بعضاً من الوثائق و الأوراق التي قدمت هدية لمكتبة البطريركية وكانت هذه الأوراق مما جمعه المرحوم القس يوسف عسكر حمصي المتوفي عام 1916م
فوجدوا مجلداً يحوي 46 رسالة مكتوبة بالكرشوني والعربي تعود إلى أكثر من مئة عام وإحداها وهي مكتوبة بالكرشوني طولها 28سم وعرضها20سم كتبها وجهاء سوريا إلى وجهاء مدينة ماردين التركية عام 1852م و يشرحون فيها عن أوضاع أبرشياتهم ويقولون فيها أنهم عندما هدموا كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم والدة الإله بمدينة حمص في سورية بغية توسيعها وتجديدها وتسقيفها بالخشب فوجدوا زنار السيدة العذراء موضوعاً في وعاء وسط مائدة التقديس في المذبح وبناءً على هذه المعلومات المذكورة في الوثيقة تم كشف مائدة التقديس في: 20 تموز 1953م
ووجد رقيم حجري طوله 46سم و عرضه 44سم سماكته 2سم مكتوب عليه بخط كرشوني واضح مايلي:
في سنة 59م بنيت كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم والدة الإله وذلك في زمن البشير ملاآ المدعو ايليا أيضاً ثم ذكر تاريخ تجديد الكنيسة سنة1852م في عهد المطران يوليوس بطرس كما أورد أسماء البلاد والقرى التي تبرع أهلها بنفقات العمارة وقد وجد جرنا قديما مغطى بصفحة نحاسية سميكة مدورة قديمة وداخله وعاء.



http://ar.aleteia.org/2014/08/15/​قصة-زنار-القديسة-مريم-العذراء-بمدينة/


=




=


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2016)

​






قصه أكتشاف زنار العذراء مريم في أواسط نيسان من العام 1953 م كان سيادة الحبر الأعظم بطريرك السريان الأرثوذكس اغناطيوس افرام الأول يتصفح مع رجال الدين بعضاً من الوثائق و الأوراق التي قدمت هدية لمكتبة البطريركية (وكانت هذه الأوراق مما جمعه المرحوم القس يوسف عسكر حمصي المتوفي عام 1916م) فوجدوا مجلداً يحوي 46 رسالة مكتوبة بالكرشوني والعربي تعود إلى أكثر من مئة عام و إحداها وهي مكتوبة بالكرشوني طولها 28 سم وعرضها20 سم كتبها وجهاء سورية إلى وجهاء مدينة ماردين التركية عام 1852م و يشرحون فيها عن أوضاع أبرشياتهم و يقولون فيها أنهم عندما هدموا كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم والدة الإله بمدينة حمص في سورية بغية توسيعها و تجديدها وتسقيفها بالخشب فوجدوا زنار السيدة العذراء موضوعاً في وعاء وسط مائدة التقديس في المذبح و بناءً على هذه المعلومات المذكورة في الوثيقة تم كشف مائدة التقديس في :

20/تموز /1953م و وجد رقيم حجري طوله 46 سم و عرضه 44 سم سماكته 2سم مكتوب عليه بخط كرشوني واضح مايلي : في سنة 59م بنيت كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم والدة الإله وذلك في زمن البشير ملاآ المدعوايليا أيضاً ثم ذكر تاريخ تجديد الكنيسة سنة1852م في عهد المطران يوليوسبطرس كما أورد أسماء البلاد و القرى التي تبرع أهلها بنفقات العمارة وقد وجد جرنا قديما مغطى بصفحة نحاسية سميكة مدورة قديمة وداخله وعاء.

فاستدعى سيادة الحبر الأعظم البطريرك اغناطيوس افرام الأول مطران حمص للروم الأرثوذكس سيادة الحبر الورع الكسندروس و أمامه تم فتح الوعاء الذي تكسر لعتقه فظهر الزنار الشريف ملفوفاً بعضه على بعض وإمارات العتق باديةً عليه ووجد أيضاً أنبوبة من معدن رقيق في طرف الوعاء الأعلى تنطوي على عظم مجوف يلوح أنه في داخله قطعة رق أو ورق ثخين ترك على حالته وتم جمع أجزاء الوعاء وحفظه .

أما الزنار فطوله 74 سم و عرضه 5 سم و سماكته 3 ملم تقريباً لونه بيج فاتح و هو مصنوع من خيوط صوفية طولانية في الداخل ((يرجح أنه مصنوع من خيوط كتان و حرير)) نسج عليها خطوط من الحرير و طرز الزنار بخيوط من الذهب على سطحه الخارجي وقد تأكل من أطرافه لقدمه.



http://maximoschurch.mountada.biz/t336-topic
---------------------

مصدر اخر 
فاستدعى سيادة الحبر الأعظم البطريرك اغناطيوس افرام الأول مطران حمص للروم الأرثوذكس سيادة الحبر الورع الكسندروس وأمامه تم فتح الوعاء الذي تكسر لعتقه فظهر الزنار الشريف ملفوفاً بعضه على بعض وعلامات العتق باديةً عليه ووجد أيضاً أنبوبة من معدن رقيق في طرف الوعاء الأعلى تنطوي على عظم مجوف يلوح أنه في داخله قطعة رق أو ورق تخين ترك على حالته وتم جمع أجزاء الوعاء وحفظه
أما الزنار فطوله 74سم وعرضه 5سم و سماكته 3ملم تقريباً لونه بيج فاتح وهو مصنوع من خيوط صوفية طولانية في الداخل (يرجح أنه مصنوع من خيوط كتان وحرير) نسج عليها خطوط من الحرير وطرز الزنار بخيوط من الذهب على سطحه الخارجي وقد تأكل من أطرافه لقدمه
منشور البطريرك مار اغناطيوس أفرام الأول برصوم:
كشف الله الأمر للبطريرك مار اغناطيوس أفرام الأول برصوم الذي قال في منشوره البطريكي:
في أواخر شهر نيسان 1953م لمَّا كنا نتفحص كتاباً كرشونياً يتضمن قصصاً ومواعظ ظهر لنا أنه مجلد بعدة أوراق كدست فوق بعض (وكان الشرقيين منذ ثلاثمائة سنة يجلدون مخطوطاتهم بهذه الطريقة) أو بخشب سميك، ثم يغلفونها بجلد، أو قماش سميك، وذلك لقلة الكرتون، ولمَّا فتحنا جلد الكتاب وجدناه مؤلفاً من 46 رسالة بالكرشوني والعربي تخص أبرشية حمص وتوابعها مكتوبة منذ نيف ومائة سنة وإحداها وهي كرشونية طولها 28سم وعرضها 20سم كتبها سنة 1852م وجهاء أبرشة سوريا (حمص وحماة ودمشق وصدد وفيروزة ومسكنة) ووجهاء مدينة ماردين المجاورة لدير الزعفران مقر الكرسي البطريركي تتضمن أحوال أبرشيتهم ذكروا فيها أنهم حينما هدموا كنيستهم المسماة باسم سيدتنا العذراء أم الزنار في حمص بغية توسيعها وتجديد بناءها لقدمه وصغرها وتسقيفها بالخشب وذلك بأمر مطران أبرشيتهم بطرس الموصلّي وجدوا زنار السيدة العذراء موضوعاً في وعاء وسط مائدة التقديس في المذبح فشملهم به فرح عظيم.
بناء على هذه المعلومات كشف البطريرك أفرام برصوم المائدة المقدسة صباح يوم العشرين من شهر تموز من عام 1953م فوجد رقيماً حجرياً وتحته جرن قديم مغطى بصفحة نحاسية وداخله الوعاء الذي تكسر لعتقه فظهر الزنار الشريف ملفوفاً بعضه على بعض ووجدوا أنبوباً من معدن رقيق في طرف الوعاء الأعلى تحتوي على عظم مجوف يلوح أن في داخله قطعة رق أو ورق ثخين ترك على حاله.
جمعت أجزاء الوعاء وحُفظت وشاع هذا الخبر في مدينة حمص فتقاطر جمهور من جميع الملل المسيحية يتبركون بالزنار الشريف.
وفي ذكرى انتقال السيدة العذراء إلى السماء روحاً وجسداً تم التقاط صور نادرة وعالية الجودة والتميز لزنارها المقدس الموجود في كاتدرائية السيدة العذراء أم الزنار في مدينة حمص السورية وهو ذخيرة مقدسة بالغة الأهمية كونها أهم أثر للسيدة العذراء كذلك ذو قيمة أثرية تعود بالتاريخ إلى ألفي عام .






http://ar.aleteia.org/2014/08/15/​قصة-زنار-القديسة-مريم-العذراء-بمدينة/2/



------------------
مصدر ثالث
زِنار العذراء: أين يوجد حزام القديسة مريم الآن؟! *



(هذه القصة من التقليد المقدس)

حدث في الأيام التي كان يخدم فيها المسيح قبل أن يدخل آلامه، أن طلبت منه العذراء أمه أن يسبق ويعرِّفها قبل انتقالها بثلاثة أيام، بميعاد خروج نفسها من الجسد، وأن يتكرَّم باستلام روحها بنفسه مع الملائكة..  فاستجاب لسؤالها في رؤيا..  وقال لها: "عندما يأتي إليك "جبرائيل" بغصن نخيل علامة، اعلمي يقينًا أن وقت نياحتك قد قَرُبَ.  وسآتي بنفسي مع طغمات السماء لآخذ نفسك، أما جسدك فسوف يُحمَل إلى السماء".
وقد تم بالفعل أن أتاها الملاك، وهي تصلي، وحضر جميع الرسل ما عدا "توما"، وأعلمتهم أنها سترحل غد ذلك اليوم.  فأمضوا الليل كله في الصلاة..

وفي يوم الأحد الساعة التاسعة صباحًا، وإذ بالروح القدس يحل في سحابة كالتي كانت تُظَلِّلهم يوم التجلي..  ولما تراءى الرب لهم سقطوا على وجوههم، ثم ارتفع وفي يديه روح العذراء..  ولما أفاق التلاميذ من ذهولهم، قاموا وحملوا الجسد المقدس ونزلوا به من فوق جبل صهيون، وانحدروا به نحو وادي يهوشافاط كقول الرب لهم.

وبعد أن أوسدوا الجسد في القبر -وأغلقوه-، فجأة أبرق حولهم نورٌ من السماء، فسقطوا على وجوههم، ثم جاءت الملائكة وأخذوا الجسد المقدس، وصعدوا به إلى السماء دون أن يشعر بهم أحد.

وفي هذه الأثناء قدم توما، وصادَف الجسد والملائكة صاعدون به على جبل الزيتون.  فأخذ يستصرِخ العذراء ويتوسِّل إلى روحها أن تُظْهِر نحوه مَسَرَّتها به ليفرح قلبه..  وإذا بزِنارها (منطقتها أي حِزامها) الذي كان الجسد ملفوفًا به يسقط عليه من السماء، فالتقطه وسَبَّح الله.

ثم انحدر إلى التلاميذ، وإذا بطرس يبتدره بقوله: "لولًا شكَّك وعدم إيمانك لما حُرِمت هكذا من حضور نياحة أم المُخلِّص، لأن الله لم يسرر أن تكون بيننا في دفنَها بسبب عدم إيمانك".  فأجاب توما قائلًا: "أطلب الصفح"..  ثم أخذهم ودخل إلى القبر، وكان جديدًا منقورًا في الصخر، ورفع الحجر فلم يجدوا الجسد.

حينئذ ابتدأ توما يشرح لهم الخبر؛ كيف أُخِذَ بالروح أثناء خدمته، ووجد نفسه على جبل الزيتون، ورأى جسد العذراء الطاهرة مريم صاِعدًا إلى السماء.  وكيف توسَّل إليها أن تمنحه بركة، فسقط عليه زِنارها الذي كان الجسد ملفوفًا به.  وفي الحال أخرجه لهم وأراهم إيّاه.  فلما فحصه التلاميذ وجدوه أنه هو هو الذي وضعوه بأنفسهم حول الجسد المقدس..  فمجَّدوا الله.

أما عن الزِنار، فقصَّته مشهورة جدًا عند أخوتنا السريان، وهو موجود الآن في كنيسة "أم الزنار" في حمص بسوريا.



http://st-takla.org/Feastes-&-Speci...rgin-Life-Hymns-mp3s-12-Zenar-El-Athra2_.html


=





=


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2016)

​


((كنيسة "أم الزنار" في حمص واحدة من أقدم كنائس العالم وقلائل من يعرفون أن في مدينة حمص السورية أول كنيسة بنية على وجه الارض ، وهي كنيسة أم الزنار التي يعود تشييدها إلى عام /59/ م وكانت عبارة عن قبو تحت الارض تتم العبادة فيه سراً خشية من الحكم الوثني الروماني ، ثم جرى توسيع بنائها في العهد المسيحي ، وتاريخ هذه الكنيسة الأثرية المبكر نسبياً يعيدنا الى تاريخ دخول المسيحية الى حمص في القرن الاول الميلادي على يد أحد المبشرين السبعين وهو البشير "ميلا" الذي دعا الى النصرانية في حمص وبعلبك والرستن وحماه ، وكانت المسيحية آنذاك تعاني من لاضطهادات اليهودية والوثنية التي استمرت الى أيام الملك " قسطنطين" الذي آمن بالسيد المسيح واعتبر المسيحية ديانه الإمبراطورية في القرن الرابع الميلادي ، فارتاحت المسيحية آنذاك وبدأت تنتشر كلمة الانجيل في انحاء العالم وبنيت الكنائس والمعابد المسيحية ، وعلى أثر الاضطهادات العنيفة التي عانى منها المسيحيون في بداية " الكرازة الانجيلية " لم يتمكنوا من إشادة الكنائس والمعابد فكانوا يجتمعون في كهوف قابعة تحت الارض وكانوا يمارسون شعائرهم الدينية التي كانت عبارة عن صلوات بسيطة ، وتعتبر كنيسة أم الزنار نموذجا بديعاً للكنائس الشرقية المتسمة بتاريخها الموغل في القدم وبنيانها العمراني المميز . تضم هذه الكنيسة اليوم مجموعة من الأيقونات والآثار الفنية))
في وسط حي بستان الديوان العريق في مدينة حمص تقع واحدة من أقدم الكنائس التي بنيت على وجه الأرض، وهي كنيسة أم الزنار التي يعود تشييدها إلى عام / 59/ م.

وكانت عبارة عن قبو تحت الأرض تتم العبادة فيه سراً خشية من الحكم الوثني الروماني ثم جرى توسيع بنائها في العهد المسيحي، ولكنها تعرضت على يد النظام الأسدي للكثير من الدمار والتخريب الذي طال أجزاءها المختلفة، وواجهتها الداخلية العريقة التي رممت منذ سنوات، وكذلك الكنيسة القديمة والمذبح والدير القديم الذي يقع تحت الكنيسة الحالية وتضرر سقفها بشكل كامل وسقوط الجرسية، وتضرر بناء الميتم السرياني ودار المطرانية الملاصقين لبناء الكنيسة.

وتاريخ هذه الكنيسة الأثرية المبكر نسبياً يعيدنا إلى تاريخ دخول المسيحية إلى حمص في القرن الأول الميلادي على يد أحد المبشّرين السبعين وهو البشير "ميلا" الذي دعا إلى النصرانية في حمص وبعلبك والرستن وحماة، وكانت المسيحية آنذاك تعاني من الاضطهادات اليهودية والوثنية التي استمرت إلى أيام الملك (قسطنطين) الذي آمن بالسيد المسيح، واعتبر المسيحية ديانة الإمبراطورية في القرن الرابع الميلادي، فارتاحت المسيحية آنذاك، وبدأت تنتشر كلمة الإنجيل في أنحاء العالم، وبُنيت الكنائس والمعابد المسيحية، وعلى أثر الاضطهادات العنيفة التي عانى منها المسيحيون في بداية "الكرازة الإنجيلية" لم يتمكنوا من إشادة الكنائس والمعابد، فكانوا يجتمعون في كهوفٍ قابعة تحت الأرض، وكانوا يمارسون شعائرهم الدينية التي كانت عبارة عن صلوات بسيطة، وتُعتبر كنيسة أم الزنار نموذجاً بديعاً للكنائس الشرقية، المتسمة بتاريخها الموغل في القدم، وبُنيانها العمراني المميز. 
كانت الكنيسة القديمة عبارة عن كهف صغير من "الكذان" يتسع لحوالي ثلاثين مصلياً، لا توجد فيها أية علامات دينية من صليب أو أيقونة تشير إلى أنها كنيسة، وذلك بسبب الخوف من الاضطهادات التي كانت تعيشها المسيحية في القرون الأولى من انتشارها، وعلى إثر انتشار المسيحية بُنيت إلى جانب هذه الكنيسة كنيسة أخرى من الحجر الأسود، مارس فيها المصلون شعائرهم الدينية فترة طويلة من الزمن، ثم ردموها وبنوا الكنيسة الحالية الضخمة التي تتسع لخمسمائة مصلٍ و تتميز بجمال أقواسها، وفن بنائها الحجري القديم، وقناطرها الرائعة، وقد اهتم السريان بتجديدها عام /1852/ حيث نقلوا الزنار المقدس من الكنيسة القديمة الأولى إليها، ووضعوه في مذبح الكنيسة وسط الهيكل، ونقشوا رقيما ًحجرياً كتب بـ (الكرشوني) يدل على تاريخ تجديد البيعة عام /1852/ في عهد(يوليوس بطرس) مطران الأبرشية.

زنار السيدة العذراء:
تضم هذه الكنيسة اليوم مجموعة ثمينة من الأيقونات والآثار الفنية لعل من أهمها:
(زنار السيدة العذراء) الذي اُكُتشف في أواسط شهر نيسان من عام /1953/م في جرنٍ حجري تحت مذبح الكنيسة حينما كان مجموعة من رجال الدين يتصفحون بعض المخطوطات والرسائل التي جمعها لنفسه المرحوم القس (يوسف عسكر الحمصي) المتوفى عام/ 1916/م، وأهداها إلى مكتبة البطريركية، وإذ بهم يعثرون على كتاب كرشوني يتضمن قصصاً ومواعظ ظهر لهم أنه مجلد بعدة أوراق كُدّست بعضُها فوق بعض، وكان الشرقيون منذ ثلاثمائة عام يجلدون بعض مخطوطاتهم بهذه الطريقة أو بخشب سميك ثم يغلفونها بجلد أو قماش سميك لقلة الكرتون، ولما فتحوا جلدة الكتاب وجدوه مؤلفاً من ستٍ وأربعين رسالة بـ (الكرشوني) والعربي تخّص أبرشية حمص وتوابعها مكتوبة منذ نيف ومائة عام، و(الكرشوني) هو اسم الكتابة السريانية التي كانت مستعملة لنسخ النصوص العربية، وإحداها وهي كرشونية طولها/ 28/سم وعرضها /20/ سم كتبها سنة /1852/م وجهاء أبرشية سورية (حمص وحماة ودمشق وصدد وفيروزة ومسكنة) إلى وجهاء ماردين / تركيا/ المجاورة لـ (دير الزعفران) للسريان، حيث الكرسي البطريركي تتضمن أحوال أبرشيتهم، ذكروا فيها أنهم حينما هدموا كنيستهم المسماة باسم-سيدتنا العذراء- في حمص بغية توسيعها، وتجديد بنائها، لقدمه، وضيقه، وتسقيفها بالخشب، وجدوا زنار السيدة العذراء موضوعاً في وعاء وسط مائدة التقديس في المذبح.

المائدة المقدسة:
بناء على المعلومات قام القيّمون على الكنيسة بالكشف عن المائدة المقدسة صباح اليوم العشرين من شهر تموز/ 1953/ فوجدوا رقُيماً حجرياً طوله/46/سم وعرضه/44/ سم مكتوباً عليه بـ (الكرشوني) بخط حسن ما يلي:
"إنه في سنة/59/ م بُنيت هذه الكنيسة، وذلك في زمان البشير ملا المدعو أيضا "إيليا" ثم ذُكر تاريخ تجديد الكنيسة سنة /1853/م في عهد المطران (يوليوس بطرس)، وأورد الرُقيم أسماء البلدان والقرى التي تبرع أهلها بنفقات العمارة وعُثر خلال ذلك على جرنٍ حجري مغطى بصفحة نحاسية سميكة مدورة قديمة، وداخله الوعاء، وعند فتح الوعاء تكسّر لعتقه، فظهر الزنار ملفوفاً بعضه فوق بعض وإمارات القدم بادية عليه، ووُجدت أنبوبة من معدن رقيق في طرف الوعاء الأعلى تنطوي على عظم مجوف يظهر أن في داخله قطعة ورق تُركت على حالتها وجُمعت أجزاء الوعاء لحفظها، ويبلغ طول هذا الزنار المقدس /74/ سم وعرضه /5/ سم وسمكه /2/ مم، وهو مصنوع من خيوط الحرير الخالص ومطرز بخيوط الذهب على سطحه الخارجي، ولونه الذي يميل إلى البيج الفاتح. 
ولكن كيف وصل زنار السيدة العذراء المقدس إلى مدينة حمص ليجعل من الكنيسة المسماة باسمه أهم أثر مسيحي يؤمّه معتنقو هذه الديانة ليتباركوا برؤيته ويستنشقوا عطره المقدس الطاهر.

القديس توما الرسول:
من المعروف أن السيدة العذراء توفيت في فلسطين، فجّنزها الرسل القديسون بحفاوةٍ عظيمة، ودُفن جثمانها الطاهر في قرية الجسمانية (التي سُميت بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى جسدها الطاهر، ونقلها الله إلى فردوسه السماوي نحو سنة /56/ للميلاد وقد ناهزت السبعين سنة، وعلى الأغلب أن الزنار الخاص بها قد رافقها في حياتها ودُفن معها في القبر، وفي الإيمان المسيحي والتقليد الأرثوذكسي بالذات أن مريم العذراء بعد وفاتها بثلاثة أيام حمل الملائكة جسدها الطاهر إلى السماء، وأثناء صعودهم رآها القديس (توما الرسول) حيث كان يبشر في الهند ولم يشترك في تجنيز السيدة العذراء، وتأخر وصوله إلى هناك، وكان محمولاً على سحابة، فرأى وهو في الطريق العذراء تصعد إلى السماء، محمولةً في موكب ملائكي عجيب، فأخذ بركة الجسد الطاهر، وطلب علامة يبرهن بها لإخوته التلاميذ عن حقيقة صعود العذراء بالجسد إلى السماء، فأعطوه (الزنار المقدس).

أخذ القديس(مار توما) الزنار معه عند رجوعه مرة ثانية إلى الهند، وصحبه في الأماكن التي كُرّز فيها حتى وفاته، فحُفظ الزنار مع رفات هذا القديس طوال أربعة قرون، ثم في أواخر القرن الرابع الميلادي "في 23/آب / 394م" نقل هذا الزنار المقدس من الهند إلى "الرها" مع رفات القديس توما، ثم نُقل الزنار وحده إلى كنيسة العذراء في حمص سنة/476/ م حيث أن راهباً يدعى الأب (داوود الطور عبديني) قد حّل في كنيسة العذراء بحمص ومعه رفات الشهيد(باسوس) وتركها فيها، وكان معه أيضا (زنار العذراء المقدس) ومن يومها خلع الزنار اسمه على كنيسة العذراء، فأصبحت تُعرف من ذلك العهد باسم كنيسة الزنار أو كنيسة (أم الزنار) ودوّن في كتبها الطقسية المخطوطة، ولكن مما يؤسف له أن أكثر هذه الكتب ضاع وتفرق بحسب تقلبات الزمان وصروف الدهر، ومع ذلك بقي منها بعض الكتب المُصانة في الكنيسة، والتي ترجع إلى المائة السابعة عشرة ومنها إنجيل كنسي سرياني بخط الشماس (يعقوب الحكيم) سنة/1602/ورد في أخره، سنة /1716/ م حضر(مارسا ويرا) مطران "الرها" في كنيسة الزنار وسام ثلاثة شمامسة وفي أوله" نظر في هذا الكتاب الشماس (برصوم بن الخوري يغمور) من مدينة حمص المحروسة في كنيسة أم الزنار والخوري يغمور كان حياً سنة/1516/ وكتاب "حسابات القيامة" للراهب (كوركيس الونكي) سنة /1608/ ورد فيه: "سنة/1855/ في /16/ حزيران لحظنا هذا الكتاب نحن (مطران بطرس) رئيس كرسي سورية، وكنا في بلد حمص في كنيسة العذراء أم الزنار وكتاب" (تجنيز الكهنة) أوقفه الراهب (عبد الله بن القس حنا شدياق الحلبي) أحد رهبان دير مار موسى الحبشي في "النبك" إلى كنيسة مريم العذراء في حمص أي -كنيسة أم الزنار- سنة 1762 م، و عندما قام مكتشفو زنار السيدة العذراء بإعادته إلى المائدة في المذبح الجديد بالحالة التي وجدوه فيها، وضعوا فوقه حجراً كبيراً نقشوا فيه بـ (الكرشوني) تاريخ تجديد البيعة عام /1852/ م في عهد السيد (يوليوس بطرس) مطران الأبرشية، وكان حينها متغيباً في العاصمة العثمانية "الآستانة" لتحصيل البراءة السلطانية لعمارة الكنيسة ولأجل مصلحة الأوقاف وذكروا في أوله بناء الكنيسة عام /59/م في زمان البشير(ملا إيليا) وعلى هذا فليس للُرقيم علاقة بالزنار كما يؤكد القيّمون على الكنيسة، لأن الغاية من وضعه إثبات تاريخ التجديد، مع إثبات التقليد القديم أن البّيع التي كانت تُبنى باسم العذراء هي من أقدمها عهداً، نرى كنيسة أم الزنار من هذا الصنف، شُيدّت بسيطة صغيرة بشكل قبو تحت الأرض بسبب تضييق الوثنية على المسيحيين في القرون الثلاثة الأولى كما ذكرا آنفاً.

أخيراً نود الإشارة إلى أن كثيراً من نصوص العهد القديم تذكر استعمال الزنانير من قبل المسيحيين الأوائل، كما يظهر من دراسة النسيج والألبسة في العهد الروماني أن الشرقيين كانوا يتمنطقون بزنانير من أنواع مختلفة، ومن الأمثلة على ذلك جذع بازلتي لامرأة من ذلك العهد متمنطقة بزنار يماثل زنار السيدة العذراء وهو محفوظ في متحف السويداء جنوب سوريا.
((شكرا جزيلا اصدقائى الاعزاء***دانيال البرزى***))












https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153727191487742&set=a.10152972907127742&type=3&theater






=






=


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2016)

​

زالين نيوز....فرحة حجار كنيستنا برجعة زنار عدرتنا
زنار السيدة العذراء يطوف بين جمع غفير من المؤمنين في كنيسة ام الزنار في حمص للتبرك من قدسيته بمناسبة عيد السيدة ...ام الزنار كوني معنا واحمي سوريانا

اللى بيد الراهب هو زنار العذراء مريم 

https://www.facebook.com/zalin.news/posts/1116757101723094

=





=


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2016)

الجرن الحجري الذي وجده بداخله زنار السيدة العذراء عليها السلام
ceba








https://www.facebook.com/s.syria.in.my.hart/posts/294292060637690:1








=






=​


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2016)

من كنيسة الفديس يوحنا الحبيب..كنيسة النياح..المكان الذي تنيحت فية العذراء مريم...بيت يوحنا.
عن صفحة الراهب كاراس المحرقى
=















=​


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2016)

=


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2016)

=​


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2016)

​


كلمة فى ودن كل متطرف
ميهمنيش تقولى رايك فى دينى المسيحى
الذى اؤمن به واختبر صدقة بكل لحظة بحياتى
بس متخليش حد يلعب بدماغك
المسيحيون يعبدون الله الواحد خالق الكل مدبر الجميع وديان الارض كلها
طبيعة الله الواحد مفصلة اكثر بالمسيحية تقبلها ترفضها حريتك الشخصية
لكن لا يمكن يسمح الله للسيدة العذراء المكرمة بكل الاديان ان تظهر على قباب كنائس المسيحيين
لتثبت كفرة على كفرهم !!!!
هتقولى خدعة مسيحيين هقولك لو جربت وشفت الراحة النفسية والامراض اللى بتخف فعلا من غير المسيحيين قبل المسيحيين هتعرف انها حقيقة حقيقية جدا 
محبتى الحقيقية لكل متطرف يمكن ان يسبقنى لملكوت السموات ان ترك تطرفه واحب الكل من قلبه فعلا بلا غرض او مطمع




=






=


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2016)

​=


----------



## asmicheal (7 أغسطس 2017)

اغسطس 2017  - 1733 شهداء
ابونا فلوباتير نبيه 

الوسائط الروحية وسيلة للوصول الى الله وليست هدف بحد ذاتها  صليت قد ايه قرات قد ايه انما وانت تفعل ذلك كم احببت الله واقتربت منه
الصلاة
لحظة وجود والتصاق مع الله
الصلاة وجود دائم مع الله
الصلاة عكاز الصلاة لا تزل قدماه وان زلت فهو لا يقع تماما لان الصلاة تسند السالك فى الطريق وقعت تكون الصلاة رجاءك للعودة الى الله
سلم بدرجات يصل للسماء
تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك وبكل قدرتك
مستمتع بالصلاة مخطوف بعقلك وروحك فى الله
جيد يا رب ان نكون هاهنا
خلينا قاعدين معاك يا رب
الذى لا يحب الصلاة ليس فيه شيىء صالح بالمرة
حياة ميته وجافة افكارة وتصرفاته والفاظة خطية 
نصلى ازاى؟
1- صلى بجهاد وتغصب
الصلاة والالتصاق بالله ارادة 
البس الصلاة قبل ما تنزل العالم لا تقوى عليك الشياطين


2- صلى بلجاجة
الارملة حكم لها قاض الظلم ل لجاجتها
اصرار ينصف الله مختاريه
فى كل ضيقهم تضايق وارسل ملاكة لنجدتهم 



3- بصراخ
بصوتى الى الرب صرخت 
بصوتى الى الرب تضرعت
ابث اليه ضيقى عند فناء روحى منى

ماذا تريد ان افعل بك
اتريد ان تبرا
صراخ ولجاجة 


4- فى الخفاء مخدع خاص للصلاة
عبر عن كل مشاعرك
قدم توبة
رنم - سبح

فوائد الصلاة
1- الصلاة تفك القيود 
قيود الشيطان هتنحل 
بطرس - بولس وسيلا 
اطلب ربنا يفكك من شهوة من خطية


لانى بك اقتحمت جيشا وتصورت اسوارا 



2-تطفى النار 
نار الغضب - نار الشهوة



3- تسد افواة الاسود
شياطين - بشر عاوزين يفترسوك
يا رب نجى نفسي 
الهى ارسل ملاكة وسد افواة الاسود





4- الصلاة تهزم الشيطان
هذا الجنس لا يخرج الا بالصلاة والصوم










=








=


----------



## asmicheal (8 أغسطس 2017)

الثلاثاء 8 اغسطس 2017
العلامة المطران الانبا بنيامين 
مطران المنوفية
الوسائط الروحية : القداس الالهى رحلة الى السماء
اولاد الله كلهم مدعوين للسماء
الطغمة العاشرة بديل لطغمة الشياطين التى سقطت
مكاننا السماء
لذا عباداتنا كلها وفى مقدمتها القداس رحلة للسماء
عبادتنا تجهيز الانسان للسماء
وعلى هذا المستوى اعطيت الوصايا الالهية
احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعينكم صلوا لاجل الذين يضطهدونكم 
المستوى السماوى
الوصية لانسان مدعو للسماء
المدعو للسماء يسمو لدرجة السماء مترفعا

اللى شايف حضن ربنا مفتوح فى الاخر
طريق كرب لكن نهايته ربنا
المدعو للسماء هو القادر على المشي بالطريق الكرب


المستحقين المقتنعين انه مدعو للسماء
سر الافخارستيا سر الشكر
تاسيسة قبل الصليب مباشرة
تناول رحلة للسماء بس فيها جثمانى التعب - رفض العالم والشر 
لذلك 
نبدا القداسات بالبخور
رفع بخور عشية وباكر
البخور صاعده  للسماء
لك نفس الاتجاة وعبادتك لنفس الاتجاة السماء

ال 24 قسيسا بالسماء
كهنوت العهدين 12 فى 2


الكهنوت يشفع للوصول للملكوت

العهد القديم مذبحين
مذبح دهب للبخور
مذبح نحاس للمحرقات 

الذهب لا يتغير  للبخور الصاعد للسماء
الذبيحة الحيوانية كانت رمز للسيد المسيح

نحن نذهب للكنيسة سفارة السماء 
ارض السفارة ملك للسماء كمكان سماوى للعبادة

الكنيسة بيت الملائكة
وسطينا ملايكة حاضرين بالكنيسة
ان كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج

رفع البخور تمجيد للافخارستيا 
تجسيد لقوة واتجاة الصلاة

احداث التجسد بداءت من مذبح البخور ملاك  ظهر ل زكريا الكاهن بشارة بيوحنا المعمدان 



مذبح البخور خدمة ذهبية سماوية لخدمة السماء
المذبح الناطق السماوى
مذبح ناطق  ليس القصد النطق للمادة انما الذبيحة المقدمة عليه

كل ما موجود بعبادتنا سماوى
الكهنوت رئيس الكهنة الاعظم السيد المسيح
عمة الكاهن على شكل قبة الكنيسة وقبة السماء
مذبح وذبيحة وكهنوت سماوى

العهد القديم مذبح وذبائح ارضية ورمز الكهنوت بالعهد القديم

الخبز الحى النازل من السماء الواهب حياة للعالم 
ذبيحة المذبح خبز حى سماوى بفعل الروح القدس

القداس رحلة للسماء
وصف السيد المسيح كحمل قائم فى العرش كانه مذبوح 
مسيحنا الجالس على العرش بقوة قيامته

5 ثقوب بالقربان
اليمين 3 ايد ورجل وحربة
الشمال 2  ايد ورجل 

اى خطية نقع فيها
نتوب ونعترف واخد الحل واخد الافخارستيا مصدر الحياة
يحيا فيا واحيا فيه


دواء الحياة المحى من الموت هو الافخارستيا 


القداس كانك اوخذت للسماء لتسبح مع الساروفيم امام العرش الالهى 
التجسد الصليب القيامة
الميلاد والالام والصعود للسماء
اجيوس 3 مرات





اذا ما وقفنا بهيكلك المقدس نحسب كالقيام فى السماء

الافخارستيا دواء داء الخطية

الافخارستيا تمنح الحياة والثبات فى الله كثبات الراس المسيح فى الجسد الانسان والكنيسة



الافخارستيا مفيش حاجة تستاهل تنظر للارض 


القداس كصلاة امنية انفسنا للوصول للسماء

اطلبوا ما فوق 


طلبتنا هى السماء اللى بيشغل نفسه بحاجات ارضية هى امور مؤقته 

القداس اتوبيس الوصول للسماء
رفع الابروسفرين دحرجة حجر قبر المسيح = القيامة


خللى بالك انت واقف لحساب القيامة من الموت فكر بالسماء مستقبلك
ارفعوا قلوبكم



نعيش لحظة القيامة
لو قلبك بالسماء هتحس بالقائمين بالسماء



كل الصلوات مرتبطة بالقديسين والشهداء  ذكر لهم باسمائهم كرموز 

اريانوس فى يوم استشهد على يده 800 الف مسيحى 

الترحيم لنتذكر السماء


اما نحن فاحفظنا بايمانك وانعم علينا بسلامك
واهدنا الى ملكوتك 


لكى وبهذا يتمجد ويتبارك اسمك العظيم القدوس
بوصول مومنيك للسماء

نشكر الله احسبنا مع القوات السمائية 

السماء والارض مملوئتان من مجدك الاقدس
الارض مقدمة للسماء 

نعيش مجد المسيح فى الكنيسة قبل صعودنا للسماء

الاعضاء الثابته بالجسد هى التى تنمو 
انا الكرمة وانتم الاغصان كل غصن يثبت فيا انقيه لياتى بثمر اكبر


الافخارستيا جسد القيامة ودم الصليب
بحلول الروح القدس على الخبز والكرمة 


من ايام الرسل حتى الان نفس القداس
سلمتكم ما قد تسلمت


مسيرتنا فى السموات ل صورة جسد مجده 





















































=


----------



## asmicheal (9 أغسطس 2017)

بابا تاوضروس
الاربعاء 9 اغسطس 2017
العذراء مريم كلمتها قليلة
تسبحة العذراء
سلام لك ايتها الممتلئة نعمة 
الفرح والصلاة والشكر
الثلاثة لهم ارتباط وثيق وارتباط زمنى
صلوا بلا انقطاع
الصلاة عمل رئيسي 
نعمة منحها الله للانسان
الله منح الانسان نعمة ان يكلم الله بكل وقت وبكل مكان
اللقاء المفتوح مع الله
مراحل الصلاة
بالجسد = قانون الصلاة ونستخدم فيها الجسد قراءة وسجود
بالعقل = التركيز بالصلاة وعدم تشتيت الفكروالانتباه الداخلى تركيز فى كلمات الصلاة تعى الكلمات بعمق
بالقلب = قلب الانسان اتحاد افكار الذهن بمشاعر القلب تواجد بالحضرة الالهية
الصلاة الدائمة
عبارة عن جملة تتكون من كلمات معدودة مثل السهم اسم المسيح
الصلاة السهمية القصيرة المتكررة الدائمة
صلاة يسوع
اغلى ما اعطى الله موهبة النطق والة موسيقية طبيعية الحنجرة والاحبال الصوتية 
اقدم كلام وترتيل وتسبحة
اقدم لك ارقى ما اعطيتنى
اباء الكنيسة طوروا وابتكروا الصلاة القصيرة المتكررة 
احفظ كلمتك بقلبى وقصها على اولادك وحين تمشي فى الطريق وحين تقوم وحين تقلق 
اربطها علامة على يدك
فكرة الصلاة القصيرة فضيلة ترك القلب عند الله
قلبى يارب عاوزة دائما عندك
يا ربى يسوع المسيح ابن الله ارحمنى انا الخاطىء
عملك بامانة - اسرتك وعلاقاتك بامانة 
افعلوا كل شيىء لمجد الله
اهزموا اعدائكم باسم الرب يسوع لانه ليس اقوى منه بالسماء وعلى الارض
سائح روسي على دروب الرب
جال سائلا عن الصلاة القصيرة الدائمة
تحتاج تدريب ويمكن ان تقرن الصلاة القصيرة بالمطانيات وباى مكان وبكل وقت ويمكن استخدام السبحة وانت منفرد او وسط ناس بصوت او بدون
مداومة الصلاة والتضرع من اجمل الفضائل
فوائد الصلاة الدائمة 
1- تمتلا فرحا متهللا 
2- تنحل رباطات هذا العالم
3- تشتاق اكثر للحياة الروحية مزيد من وسائط النعمة تتمتع وتشتاق لها اكثر
=
=


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2017)

كنيسة مارمرقس مصر الجديدة
الجمعة 11  اغسطس 2017
الانبا دوماديوس اسقف 6 اكتوبر واوسيم وتوابعها
الخلوة والتامل
سكت لسانك ليتكلم الله
فى الخلوة تسمع الله
الاساس بالخلوة ان يكون للانسان علاقة ب الله
اما قدرتم ان تسهروا معى ساعة واحدة
ان تخلى ذاتك لتلتقى مع الله
كلنا نحتاج للخلوة خصوصا مع عالم مضطرب
خلوة يومية 
ليتامل الله طريقة وعظائم الله معه

اليوم الذى لا تجلس فيه ساعة من يومك لتقوم ذاتك لا تحسبه من حياتك
دوامة الحياة لن تقف 
انت من تحتاج ان تقف لتتامل بخلوة مع الله
فى السكون ترى ذاتك وتقومها
المية المعكرة لا ترى صورتك فيها
السكون والخلوة كذلك

نظام الكون والطبيعة يعلمنا ان نقف 
ليل ونهار

حياة الخلوة مهمة لكل انسان
السيد المسيح علمنا الخلوة مع الله 
فاخذهم على انفراد الى بيت صيدا
الجموع فى القفر 
يذهب الى الجبل ويبيت
ومضى الى موضع خلاء باكر وكان يصلى هناك
اما يسوع فمضى الى جبل الزيتون
ليعلمنا كيف الخلوة مع الله

فى بستان جثمانى
كذلك القديسين الخلوة كانت اساسية بحياتهم
امنا العذراء مريم كانت بالهيكل تتعبد
حنة النبية لم تفارق الهيكل باصوام وصلوات
يوحنا المعمدان فى البرية فى خلوة مع الله يتعبد
مريم اخت لعازر اختارت النصيب الصالح الحاجة الى واحد
يوحنا الحبيب وسفر الرؤيا
بولس الرسول  3 سنين فى البرية وفى اسفارة بالبحروالتبشير 
ايليا النبى حى هو الله الذى انا واقف امامة
ابراهيم ابو الاباء عاش بالخيام فى خلوة مع الله
موسي النبى 40 سنة بالبرية فى خلوة مع الله وبعد ما خرج من مصر تاه بالبرية 40 سنة اخرى


فى الخلوة سترى الله وتسمع صوته 

حتى اباءنا الرهبان بالبرية خلوة مع الله 

ارسانيوس معلم اولاد الملوك 3 سنوات يصلى ارشدنى يا رب ابعد عن الناس وانت تخلص


الخلوة ليست دراسة الانجيل والاهوت انما ان تعيش مع الله تسمع صوته وتسمعه صوتك

الخلوة ليست جبل وصحراء اعمل ركن هادى اجلس فيه بهدوء فى بيتك او حجرة منعزلة 

لو مفيش ببيتك مكان هادى ادخل اى كنيسة قريبة  اقعد ربع او نصف ساعة لوحدك

الخلوة باى وقت وان كان الاباء يفضلون الصباح الباكر


ازاى اقضى الخلوة
1- اغلق حواسك عن العالم وافتحها على الله 
2- هيا قلبك ونفسك لتجلس مع الله بترتيلة او لحن او صلاة يسوع يجمع حواسك
3- نقى قلبك من كل خطية او شهوة لترى الله انقياء القلب يعاينون الله 
4- افحص نفسك وتوب عن خطاياك بالروح القدس قرار تمشي مع ربنا
5- افحص قلبك اوعى تياس 
6- اعترف وقدم توبة حقيقية
7- تامل واسمع صوت الله 
8- اقرا فى الكتاب المقدس هتجد فيه صوت الله ب اية تلمس قلبك كرد من الله
9- تامل بالكتاب المقدس والطبيعة السموات تحدث بمجد الله والفلك يخبر  تامل بالابدية والله فى مجده وحولة الطغمات السماوية الجسد الممجد الذى سيعاين مجد الله تامل بالملايكة والعذراء والقديسين ومخلوقات ومزروعات الله والنمل والنحل والعمل الجماعى الاحداث وايد ربنا فيها تامل فى المزامير والقداس تامل فى الدينونة والموت هقول ايه لربنا تامل فى صفات الله وقدرته تامل بطول اناه الله عليك طويل الاناة كثير الرحمة تامل بثمار الروح القدس تامل بسير القديسين 

10 - يا رب ارينى وجهك - طلباتك - خدمتك - سمعنى صوتك يا رب

11- قدم شكر الى الله على تلك الخلوة

الخلوة كانت سبب توبة وتغيير  كثيرين
الخلوة من الوسائط الروحية المهمة 
الخلوة بركة كبيرة لا تحرم نفسك منها 
الخلوة تصلح طريقك وتقومة 










































=


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2017)

الطفل الباكى
القصه دي رواها قداسه البابا كيرلس السادس
وقد حدثت بالفعل لابن مرتل احدى كنائس المنوفيه
فدعونا نذهب الى المنوفيه لنرى الطفل الباكى
الابن باكيا امام احدى صوره السيد المسيح:يا يسوع...انا تعبت ..كل يوم يضربنى ويحبسنى ويكسفنى امام باقى الاطفال
انا مش عارف اراضيه ازاى؟؟؟
هو مش فاهمنى وانا كمان مش فاهمه
وفجاه اخواتى
وجد الطفل الباكى من يربت على كتفه
فنظر فوجد امراه يضى نورها اى مكان
فسالته:مالك يا ابنى؟؟؟؟؟؟
الطفل:ابويا ضربنى دون ان اعمل له ذنب
اجابته:يا ابنى....ابوك يريدك ان تتعلم ان تكون مثله من اكبر مرتلى الكنيسه...عاوزك تبقى كويس
الطفل:يقوم يحبسنى ويضربنى!!!!!...كل مره كده
فابتسمت السيده رائعه الجمال قائله:اتسمى هذا المكان الجميل حبس؟؟؟؟...انه يضعك باجمل الاماكن..انه يضعك ببيت الرب ...تعال فساساعدك
الطفل:انا لا استطيع حفظ اى من هذا
فاجابته رائعه الجمال:انا هساعدك
وفعلا اخواتى
اخذت الام الحنون الطفل الباكى
ومسحت دموعه
وابتدئت فى التسبحه معه
واستمرت معه الى ان كان يرتل باجمل الاصوات الحان الكنيسه
وعندما وجدته قد ابتدا يبتسم وذهبت عنه دموعه
سالته:والان يا بنى...هل تريدنى ان اساعدك فى شى اخر
اجابها الطفل:اشكرك يا سيدتى ..اشكرك
وفجاه لم يجدها امامه
اخذ ينظر يمين ويسار ولكنها لم تكن موجوده
لقد اختفت...بل طارت
وبعد قليل عاد الاب ليراجع معه الالحان
وبمجرد ان ابتدا اذ به يجد الطفل ينطق بالالحان التى يعجزعنها كبار المرتلين
وقف الاب يسال:ماذا حدث يا ابنى؟؟؟من حضر لك
فاخذ الطفل يقص له كيف ظهرت تلك السيده الرائعه الجمال
بينما هو يشتكيه لرب المجد وكيف مسحت دموعه وربتت على ظهره
وساعدته فى حفظ اصعب الالحان والتسابيح
والاب مذهول:سيده!!!!..كيف دخلت والباب مغلق؟؟؟وكيف خرجت؟؟؟انها ..انها
انها والده الاله صاحبه تلك الصوره
واخذ الاب يصرخ:لقد قامت والده الاله بتحفيظ ابنى التسبحه


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2017)

ايه هي صوره العذراء العزباويه ؟؟!!!
********
انا صراحه اول مره اعرف قصه الصوره دى وليه اللى بيطلبها بتجاب له !!!
يقول تقليد الكنيسة ان العائلة المقدسة بعد هروبها الى مصر , كانت تنتقل من مكان لآخر لأن جنود هيرودس الملك كانوا يطاردونهم بالبحث عن الطفل يسوع حتى يمكنهم القبض عليه وقتله حسب أوامر ملكهم وفى أثناء هذه المطاردة ,
مرت العائلة المقدسة بحقل كان الفلاحون قد أعدوه لزراعة البطيخ ,
فاستراحت العذراء الأم مع طفلها الالهى والقديس يوسف فى هذه المنطقة , فأكرم الفلاحون الضيوف الغرباء فباركهم الطفل الالهى وبارك فى زرعهم وحرثهم وعند مغادرة العائلة المقدسة المكان , قالت العذراء لهؤلاء الفلاحين ان بعض الجنود سيأتون اليكم غداْ ويسألونكم " هل مر بهذا المكان عائلة غريبة معها طفل صغير ؟" فقلولا لهم "نعم". واذا ما سألوكم " متى"؟ جاوبكم بالحقيقة " وقت بداية زراعة البطيخ " . فوعدها الفلاحون بالرد عليهم بهذه الاجابة الصادقة لأنها تتفق مع الحقيقة .
غادرت العائلة المقدسة المكان وفى اليوم التالى
حضر جنود هيرودس وسألوا الفلاحين " هل مر بكم غرباء ومعهم طفل بهذا المكان ؟"
أجابوا " نعم " ثم عادوا وسألوهم " منذ متى ؟"
فأجابوا : " عند بداية زرعنا البطيخ بهذا الحقل ". نظر الجنود الى المزروع بالحقل فوجدوا ثمار البطيخ ناضجة وكبيرة .
فرجعوا ولم يكملوا مطاردتهم للعائلة المقدسة وهم يرددون ويقولون بعضهم لبعض , لقد مروا منذ شهور ولا فائدة من البحث عنهم فى هذه المنطقة , لأنهم مروا وقت بداية الزرع , بينما الآن ثمار البطيخ كبرت ونضجت .. وفى الحال شعر الفلاحون بأن وراء هذه المعجزة وهذه الثمار الناضجة سر وأن قوة عظيمة تحرس أفراد هذه الأسرة المباركة ... ولابد أن يكون هذا الطفل الها , فلم يحدث مثل هذه المعجزة من قبل أن تنضج الثمار فى عدة ساعات قليلة .
وقد تحققت بالفعل بركة السيد المسيح وهو طفل لهذا المكان
بأن أصبح مزاراْ يطلق عليه ( العزباوية ) وهو مقر دير السريان بالقاهرة وهو يقع بدرب الجنينة المتفرع من شارع كلوت بك بالقرب من الكنيسة المرقسية الكبرى ( البطريركية القديمة )
ومازالت هذه المنطقة تعرف بايم " عطفة الجنينة " حتى اليوم .
ويوجد بالعزباوية " بئر ماء " غير مستعمل , يقال ان السيدة العذراء وابنها شربوا منه أثناء مرورهم بهذا المكان ... لذلك أصبح هذا المكان مباركاْ .
ويوجد بكنيسة العزباوية مقصورة جميلة لأيقونة أثرية للسيدة العذراء تسمى أيقونة العجائب يأتى اليها الناس من كل مكان طلياْ لمعونة العذراء وشفاعتها المقبولة لدى ابنها الحبيب .....
ويقال ان هذه الايقونة الاثرية هى احدى ثلاث أيقونات قديمة رسمها القديس لوقا الانجيلى


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2017)

السيدة العذراء العزباوية ... أيقونة العجائب والمعجزات
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh13y6T-AYk
=


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2017)

أيمان اليهود وموت الجاحد : قصة حقيقية رائعة جداً
عاش قديماً في الإسكندرية رجل يهودي غني جداً ... وبجوار قصره الضخم دارت هذه المحاورة بين اثنين من الفقراء المسيحيين …
قال الأول أنظر يا أخي هذا القصر العظيم الذي يملكه اليهودي ، كم هو جميل وفخم هذا بسبب تبعيته لدين اليهود ، أما نحن الذين تبعنا دين المسيح فلا نملك شيئاً إلا الفقر كما ترى لا فائدة لنا من أتباع الدين المسيحي ….
فقال له صديقه : ” كيف تقول هذا يا أخي …!!! ماذا يفيد المال وما قيمته لدى المؤمنين بالله …. ولو تأملت حالتك ستجد انك تتمتع بخيرات كثيرة وبركات أفضل من المال ….” صحتك وسلامة أسرتك وهدوء ضميرك وانفتاح باب الكنيسة دائماً أمامك وتواجد الكتاب المقدس في منزلك نوراً “
فقال الرجل الأول : ” دعك من هذا كله إني أريد مالاً أريد نقوداً ” …..
وافترق الرجلان وذهب طالب المال إلى اليهودي الغني. وقال ( السلام يا سيدي ، لقد سمعت بخبر احتياج سيادتكم إلى خادم يعمل بالقصر . ويسعدني أن أعرض خدماتي . انه يشرفني كل الشرف أن أوجد هنا خادماً مطيعاً وثق يا سيدي انك لن تجد مني إلا كل إخلاص ووفاء) ..
رد اليهودي : ” حسن جداً انى أراك تليق ولكن هناك مانع كبير إذ انه لا يحل لي وأنا يهودي أن أعاشر رجل غير يهودياً اسمع أن كنت محتاجاً للمال فلابد أن تكون على ديني .
فقال الرجل المحب للمال :” إذن أنا يهودي من الآن أنا مستعد أن أعمل كل ما تأمرني به ”
أخذ اليهودي هذا الرجل إلى مجمع اليهود وأخبر الرؤساء بأمره وكيف انه اعتزم ترك المسيحية وقبول اليهودية ديناً له . فسأله رئيس المجمع ” أحقاً تجحد مسيحك وتصير يهودياً مثلنا ؟!!
- نعم …
- إذن قل ثلاث مرات بصوت مرتفع ” أجحدك أيها المسيح ” ….
فقالها الرجل المحب للمال ثم سأل ” هل تقبلوني معكم الآن ؟ ” فرد رئيس المجمع ” لا لابد أن تطعن بالحربة أمامنا يسوع المصلوب بعد أن تبصق عليه وتسقيه الخل كما فعل آباؤنا من قبل.
فسأل الرجل ” وكيف ذلك يا سيدي ” فقيل له ” سوف نصنع لك صليباً من الخشب تعمل فيه كل هذا بعد ثلاثة أيام “. وجاء اليوم المعين ووقف محب المال في وسط مجمع اليهود وقدم إليه الرئيس صليباً من الخشب وأمره أن يبصق عليه وأن يقدم إليه الخل الممزوج بالمرارة ثم يطعنه بالحربة قائلاً ” طعنتك بالحربة أيها المسيح … ” فأطاع الرجل ولكن بعد طعن الصليب يالهول ما حدث .
جرى دم وماء من الصليب واستمر جريانهما حتى بلغا أرض المكان … أما الرجل الجاحد منكر مسيحه فقد سقط ميتاً يابساً كالحجر وخاف الحاضرون خوفاً شديداً …… وصاحوا قائلين :” واحد هو اله النصارى نحن مؤمنون به …. ” ثم أخذوا من الدم ومسحوا عيونهم ووجوههم لأخذ البركة ….أما اليهودي الغني فقد انتهزها فرصة عظيمة وأخذ من الدم ودهن وجه ابنته العمياء فأبصرت على الفور فازداد ثباتاً في الإيمان المسيحي وآمن هو وأهل بيته وكثيرون آخرون من اليهود ….وابلغ الخبر إلى أبونا البطريرك فاصطحب ابن أخته وجماعة من الكهنة والشعب وذهبوا إلى مجمع اليهود وشاهدوا الصليب والدم والماء فأخذ منه البطريرك تبارك وبارك الشعب أيضاً ثم قال ” ارفعوا الدم المتجمد من على الأرض وضعوه في إناء نظيف ليصبح مصدر بركة لمن يستعملونه بإيمان ….”أما هذا الصليب فليحمل إلى الكنيسة وليوضع دائماً أمام الشعب تذكاراً لهذا الحادث العجيب ليعرف الجميع أن مسيحنا لا يموت وليعرف الناس مصير الذي ينكر يسوع حباً في أي شيء أرضي أما اليهود الذين آمنوا فقد عمدهم البطريرك وعاد الجميع إلى مساكنهم في غاية من الفرح والسرور .







=


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2017)

كيف نقرأ أيقونة الست العذراء
================
&#55356;&#57143;ظ،- يجب أن تكون العذراء عن يمين السيد المسيح .. ( جلست الملكه عن يمين الملك )
&#55356;&#57143;ظ¢- العذراء والدة الإله ( ثيؤطوكوس ) .. لذلك ترسم و هى تحمل السيد المسيح.
&#55356;&#57143;ظ£- العذراء على رأسها هالة ذهبية .. و لكنها تختلف عن هالة السيد المسيح فى شيئين :-
&#55357;&#56444;أولا : هالة العذراء : علي رأسها فقط ، وأما هالة السيد المسيح فإلى كتفيه ..
&#55357;&#56444;ثانيا : هالة السيد المسيح : يجب أن تكون بها علامة الثالوث ..
&#55356;&#57143;ظ¤- يجب أن ترسم ثلاث نجمات كبيرة .. واحدة على رأسها و أثنتين على كتفيها .. وذلك رمز لدوام بتوليتها ( قبل ، أثناء ، بعد الولادة ) ..
&#55356;&#57143;ظ¥- حواليها الكاروبيم لأن قوة العلى تظللها ..
&#55356;&#57143;ظ¦- الكاروبيم يحملون الصليب و أدوات الصلب .. للتذكير بأن هذا الطفل عمله الأساسي هو الفداء ..
&#55356;&#57143;ظ§- ثيابها زرقاء و بها نجوم كثيرة لأنها السماء الثانية ..
&#55356;&#57143;ظ¨- علي ثيابها ذهب أشاره لفضائلها ..
&#55356;&#57143;ظ©- تحت الثوب الأزرق ثوب أحمر رمز للألم التي ستقاصيه .. ( و أنت أيضا يجوز فى نفسك سيف ) ..
&#55356;&#57143;ظ،ظ - يجب أن يرسم ثوب أبيض تحت الأحمر رمز لنقائها ..
&#55356;&#57143;ظ،ظ،- يديها تشير إلى السيد المسيح لتوجيه نظرنا إليه بأنه هو عريسنا الحقيقي ..
&#55356;&#57143;ظ،ظ¢- رأسها تميل فى أتضاع لتكون أذنيها بجانب فم السيد المسيح ..
&#55356;&#57143;ظ،ظ£- أحدى أذنيها ظاهره لتسمعنا و الأخرى مختفيه لتسمع السيد المسيح ..
&#55356;&#57143;ظ،ظ¤- عيناها لا تنظر لأحد و لكنها فى حالة تأمل دائم ..
&#55357;&#56911; بركه صلواتها تفرح قلوبكم ..
&#55357;&#56911; و تدبر احوالكم و تبدد احزانكم ..
&#55357;&#56911; و تسندكم و تشفي امراضكم ..
&#55357;&#56911; و تحافظ عليكم و تحرس بيوتكم ..


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2017)

هل تعلم :
***
((كلوت بيك كان يقوم بتشريح جثث غير المسلمين لكى يتجنب معارضة رجال الدين فى الازهر وعلماء الشريعة الاسلامية))
ان كلوت بك عندما حضر الى مصر كان يختار الجثث التى تستعمل فى التشريح من جثث الموتى الغير مسلمين حتى يتغلب على معارضة علماء الشريعة الإسلامية .
كما قام بتعديل قسم أبو قراط ليتواءم مع الإسلام بعد موافقة علماء الدين الذين كانوا يراقبون الدروس عن قرب .
وبدا فى تعليم 150 طالب مسلم تم إختيارهم من مدارس علوم الدين – ونظرا لعدم معرفتهم اللغة الفرنسية تم الإستعانة بمترجمين مسيحين من الشباب حيث يقوم المدرس الفرنسى بإلقاء محاضرته أولا على المترجم الذى يقوم بدوره بإعادة الدرس على التلاميذ باللغة العربية [ ومن هنا ظهر مسمى وظيفة "معيد " الذى كان يعيد إلقاء الدرس على التلاميذ بعد ترجمته ] .
كما أنشأ كلوت بك مدرسة للقابلات [ المولدات ] حيث توجه إلى تاجر العبيد لشراء (10) نساء 5 زنجيات و5 حبشيات من ذوات البنية القوية – وتم وضعهن فى حراسة "خصيان " – وتولت " مدموزيل فيرى " خريجة دار التوليد بباريس إلقاء الدروس عليهن .
ثم بدء بعد ذلك فى تدريب فتيات مسلمات .
واهتم كلوت بك بالطب المدنى كما كون " مجلس عام للصحة " – وقام بتعليم الحلاقين كيفية تطعيم الأطفال ضد مرض الجدرى وقد ساهم ذلك فى زيادة عدد السكان من (3) ملايين سنة 1825 إلى (5) ملايين سنة 1850 .
وحصل على البكوية سنة 1831 لموقفه البطولى أثناء وباء الكوليرا كما ساهم أيضا بعد ذلك فى مقاومة وباء الطاعون .
هل تعلم :
****
كيف تم انشاء كلية طب القصر العينى :
*********
لقد تم انشائه اصلا كمستشفى عسكرى .
اذ كان الطب فى مصر فى بداية عهد محمد على باشا يتولاه حلاقون غير أكفاء وقد إستدعى محمد على باشا طبيبا من مدينة مارسيليا لكى ينشىء مستشفى عسكرى فى " أبو زعبل " وكان هذا العمل سببا فى تجديد الطب المصرى .
هذا الطبيب هو كلوت بك [ أنطون بارتيليمى كلوت ] وحضر لمصر سنة 1825 وكان عمره 31 سنة ( ومن الطريف أنه بدأ حياته كمساعد حلاق فى مارسيليا ثم حصل على مؤهل فى الشئون الصحية ثم على دكتوراة فى الجراحة ) .
وقد حضر معه إلى مصر حوالى 20 طبيبا شابا وأحضر معه كتبه وأدواته الطبية .
كما أحضر معه من مستشفى البحرية بمدينة طولون " أحد الهياكل العظمية البشرية " .
وقد أنشأ كلية الطب بمصر التى أنشـأت فــى عهد محمد على باشا أولا كمدرسة للطب بجوار المســــتشفى العسكرى بأبى زعبل ســــنة 1827 ثم نقلت ســــنة 1837 إلى قصــــــــر " أحمد العينى " القصر العينى والحق بها بعد ذلك مدرسة خاصة للصيدلة ثم مدرســــة للقابلات والولادة .
((وتكريما لة ولاعمالة الجليلة فى خدمة مصر والمصريين سمى اشهر شارع فى وسط القاهرة باسمة وهو شارع كلوت بك المتفرع من ميدان رمسيس والواصل الى ميدان العتبة الخضراء...!!!*دانيال البرزى*))
— في القاهرة.


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2017)

هل عارف إزاي فراخ الغربان الصغيرة بتحصل على طعام؟
الغراب لما بتخرج فراخه الصغيرة من بيضها بيخاف منها لأن لونها بيكون أبيض.
فبيترك الفراخ دي من غير أكل. بتجوع جدا الفراخ الصغيرة لدرجة إنها بتصرخ لربنا زي ماوصفها الكتاب المقدس ( من يهيئ للغراب صيده اذ تنعب فراخه الى الله وتتردد لعدم القوت) ايوب38: 40 - (فراخ الغربان التي تصرخ) مز147: 9
لكن ربنا لما بيسمع صراخها بيعمل إيه؟
تخيل ! .. من شدة صراخها بتفرز مادة لزجة من عينيها زي الدموع ، المادة دي جذابة للحشرات اللي بتقف عليها وبتلصق فيها وبتنزل مع الدموع الى فم الفراخ الصغيرة.
هو ده إلهي "المعطي للبهائم طعامًا لفراخ الغربان التي تصرخ"
مع كل صرخة بنصرخها بتكون فيها نجاتنا ..
ثق في إلهك اللي بيسمع صغار الغربان بكل تأكيد سامع صراخك وأناتك





=


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2017)

قصة حقيقية مذهلة&#55356;&#57224;
واحد من الخدام بيحكى :
كنت فى مرة باخدم فى قرية من قري صعيد مصر البسيطة جدا وكنت باوعظ فى نهضة عيد شفيع الكنيسة وكان موضوع النهضة عن قوة اسم يسوع وفاعليتة للمصدقين فقط...
ولو انت حاول الشيطان يخوفك ارشم صليبك وتقولة ياخوف انا بربطك بسم يسوع فى نفس اللحظة الله لازم يتدخل وينزع أى خوف وكانت فى أول دكة قاعدة ست عجوزة فى منتصف الثمانينات كانت بتسمع بتركيز عالى جدا واهتمام وعيونها مصدقة فى كل حرف وختمنا الليلة بصلاة وانصرف الجميع حوالى ظ©مساءا وعلى الساعة ظ،ظ، مساءا وطبعا الوقت دة فى الصعيد يعتبر قمة الليل لقيت الست جاية تخبط على بيت ابونا اللى كنت نايم فيه وبتقولة صحى الخادم ضرورى .. وبعد نقاش من ابونا واصرار من الست صحانى ابونا وقالى فى واحدة عايزاك نزلتلها انا وابونا وتوجهنا لبيتها بناءا على طلبها وهى فى الطريق حكت لنا القصة إنها بعد العظة روحت لبيتها أخر البلد وهى بتفتح الباب سمعت صوت حركة ولقت حرامى وافتكرت العظة وبكل إيمان قالتلة ياحرامى انا باربطك باسم يسوع زى ما الواعظ علمنا...
لقت الحرامى اتلزق فى الارض...!! وراحت له واخدت منه الاشياء اللى سرقها واطمنت عليها ورجعتها مكانها ورجعت للحرامى الملزوق
و وعظتة بكل بساطة وبتقولة ليه يا ابنى بتسرق دة الواعظ النهارده بيقول اللى بيسرق هايدخل النار فرد عليها الحرامى انت ربطينى كدة ازاى فقالتلة الواعظ قال كل شئ مستجاب بإسم يسوع قالها واسم يسوع يقدر يلزقنى ويشل حركتى كدة انا مستغرب طب ممكن ياستى بعد مارجعتلك حاجاتك اللى كنت هاسرقها ممكن تفكينى بقة خلينى أمشى قالتلة مقدرش
قالها ليه مش حاجاتك رجعتلك
قالتلة أصل الخادم علمنا أزاى نربط وماقالش أزاى نفك أستنى اروح اناديه يفكك
وبالفعل دخلنا البيت ولقينا الحرامى ملزوق فى الارض وقالتلى افكة ازاى قولتلها قوليلة انا بفكك بإسم يسوع فقالتلة كدة فتحرر الحرامى فى الحال وبدل مايطلب الانصراف طلب مننا نحكيلة عن صاحب الاسم اللى مجرد ذكر اسمة يصنع المستحيل وأتغيرت حياة هذا اللص وكله ببركة قوة أسم يسوع و إيمان وبساطة وتصديق الست العجوزة..
يسوع قال كل ماتطلبوة من الآب باسمى يعطيكم الى الان لم تطلبوا شيئا باسمى اطلبوا تجدوا لكى يكون فرحكم كاملا ..........
آمن بإسم يسوع وأستخدمة وأعمل بيه المعجزات كرر اسم يسوع وانت فى الشارع والبيت وانت قاعد وانت ماشى وصلى وقول ياربى يسوع المسيح أرحمنى أنا الخاطى






=


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2017)

من اين اتت صوره السيده العذراء والسيد المسيح ؟

القديس لوقا كان طبيب رسام رسم صورة العذراء التى عاصرها بنفسه 
كذلك توجد وثيقة اثرية يصف فيها بيلاطس البنطى السيد المسيح وصفا دقيقا حين ارسلة ل هيرودس

كذلك حين مسحت القديسة فيرونيكا وجه السيد المسيح وانطبعت فيها صورة السيد المسيح بالدم

كذلك الكفن المقدس

http://www.light-dark.net/t588065-ص...ثية-الأبعاد-من-كفن-المسيح-في-تورينو--أيطاليا-

=
ايضا 

http://st-takla.org/Feastes-&-Speci...l-Soom-Al-Kabir-08-Historical-********s_.html

=


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2017)

صورة السيد المسيح الحقيقية ثلاثية الأبعاد من كفن المسيح في تورينو أيطاليا






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ePhEsfzMKg





=


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2017)

كنيسة مارمرقس مصر الجديدة
السبت 12  اغسطس 2017
الانبا رفائيل اسقف عام كنائس وسط البلد وسكرتير المجمع المقدس
التسبيح 
امسرور احد فليرتل
التسبيح الصلاة بلحن
موسي النبى الهوس الاول تسبيح بعبور البحر الاحمر
حنة ام صموئيل
ثم العذراء تعظم نفسي الرب 
العذراء كانت تسبح طول الوقت
العذراء نموذج للتسبيح لانك قدمتى ل الله شعبا كثيرا 
داود النبى شاعر وموسيقار يديى صنعت الارغن واصابعى الفت المزمار
اول من ادخل المزامير فى العبادة 
وموسيقى وتسبحة فى الصلاة من سبط الاويين  24 فرقة = سنة يهودية 48 اسبوع = مرة بالصيف ومرة بالشتاء كل 6 شهور يتدربوا على الالحان
التسبحة سبي بابل سبحوا لنا تسبحة من تسابيح صهيون وصل لهم تسابيح اورشليم كيف نسبح تسبحة الرب فى ارض غريبة 
يوم القيامة مذبح بلا ذبيحة دموية 
ذبيحة التسبيح 

سليمان شاعر ايضا نشيد الاناشيد والحكمة والجامعة 
سلام اكتر من داود وخير كتير  التسابيح وصلت لاقصاها
ثم رحبعام وانقسمت المملكة  شمال وجنوب 
وقمة الذل فى سبي بابل

عزرا بنى الهيكل وقرا الناموس
نحميا  بنى  سور اورشليم
جمعوا ناس التسابيح وعملوا خوارس للتذبيح فرقتين من الحمادين = تسبحة 


ايام السيد المسيح وصل المجد للتسبيح لذروته 
مجد بلا عمق بالروح والقلب عبادة مظهرية غير عميقة
لا يترك حجر على حجر الا وينقض



السيد المسيح اشترك بصلاة المزامير بهيكل سليمان

التلاميذ والرسل كانوا يشاركون بالتسبحة  حتى بعد صعود السيد المسيح


ايمان - تعميد - صلاة وتسبيح
نصلى بالمزامير 
5 مراكز كبيرة للتسبحة مبنية على مزامير داود
التسبيح فرح
بالرغم من
الظروف ضدنا نثق ان الله  يصنع دائما الصالح نشكر بكل الظروف
برة السجن بتكلم عن المسيح 
جوة السجن بتكلم مع المسيح
عايش اخدم الله
اموت هروح ل الله


بولس وسيلا يسبحان الله بالسجن
كلنا موجودين رغم انفتاح الابواب لم يهرب احد


اليوم هو مقدس ل الله ولا تحزنوا لان فرح الله هو قوتكم




النكدى ضعيف ويضعف من حوله
المتفائل قوى 
مقاومة الجسم تتقوى بالفرح



يثبت ويكمل فرحكم عبر التسبيح الدائم 


افرحوا بالرب كل حين 
 فلا تكون الا فرحا

النفس الفرحانة تعدى النكد 
نفسية النحلة و الزهور والذبابة والزبالة 

يرى الجمال فيما حوله

لا تركز بالغلط 
كن فرحا ايجابيا مسبحا 

عظم الرب الصنيع معنا فصرنا فرحين


وجود الله معنا  امر مفرح 
عمانؤئيل الهنا فى وسطنا الان


الخطية حزن ابدا توبة لتفرح
فرح بالسماء بخاطىء واحد يتوب اكثر من 99 لا يحتاجون للتوبة


فرح ودموع العودة الى الله وليس دموع الكابة والحزن


امراض واحزان نتالم لنتمجد معه الالم معبر للمجد بيخزن لى امجاد عند الله


احسبوة كل فرح يا اخوتى عندما تقعون بتجارب متنوعة
تقول للشيطان مفيش حاجة هتوجعنى او تفصلنى عن الله


يعظم انتصارنا ب الله

افرحوا وتهللوا لان اجركم عظيم بالسموات

كن امينا الى الموت فساعطيكم اكليل الحياة
لى الحياة هى المسيح والموت لى ربح
لى اشتهاء ان اكون مع المسيح فذلك افضل جدا
نعيش لنخدم ربنا والناس طب لو قتلونا هنروح السماء 
ان عشنا او متنا فللرب نحن

اجمل تسبيح الافخارستيا 

كذلك الهوس الثالث  اثناء الفتية باتون النار
المجمع كل القديسين
تماجيد الذوكصولوجيات
نصحى الخليقة لتسبح معنا بالهوس الرابع
نمجد الله ونشرح التجسد 


نخدم الناس بفرح






=


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2017)

قصة فكاهية لها معنى
كان فيه واحده مشلوله على كرسى متحرك بقالها 36 سنه وبعدين ماتت فطلعت للسما لقيت الملاك واقف على البوابه قالها أسمك أيه علشان أشوفك موجوده فى الكشف عندى ولا لأ فراحت قالتله أسمها فقعد يدور يدور فراحت زعقت فيه وقالتله بتدور فى أيه أنا داخله السما داخلاها فراح قالها أيه الثقه ديه !!قالتله أنا بقالى 36 سنه مشلوله على كرسى وماتذمرتش على ربنا قالها يااه فعلا أتفضلى أدخلى للسما بعديها بدقيقتين لقى راجل داخل جرى على البوابه ومابصش للملاك من أساسه فالملاك بيقوله يا أخينا أنت داخل وكاله من غير بواب وقاله أسمك أيه قاله من غير ما تعرف أسمى أنا داخل يعنى داخل فقاله أشمعنى ؟ راح قاله أنا جوز الست المشلوله اللى لسه داخله حالا السما وبقالى 36 سنه بطبخ وبغسل وبربى الأولاد يعنى هى فضلت 36 سنه قاعده على كرسى ودخلت السما وأنا اللى منفوخ 36 سنه مش هادخل فضحك الملاك وقاله أدخل .


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2017)

كثيرون يخلطون مابين رداء السيده العذراء مريم والزنار 
الزنار ( الحزام )اهدته القديسة العذراء مريم هى شخصيا للقديس توما الرسول ليثبت للتلاميذ حقيقة اصعاد جسدها الى السماء محموله ومحاطه باالملائكه الاطهار حيث رأى هذا المنظر اثناء عوته من رحلته التبشيريه فى الهند وهذا الزنار موجود حاليا فى حمص بسوريا ...
اما الرداء ( الثوب ) فهو موجود فى دوله جورجيا فى شرق اوربا ... 
معلومه مدونه بمعرفة دياكون / صموئيل ذكى — with الانبا صموئيل شفيعى and 2 others.
=


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2017)

كثير ما نسمع عن قبر السيد المسيح ولكن لم نسمع عن قبر السيدة العذراء ؟؟؟؟؟
هل توجد صورة له ؟؟
من المعروف أن نياحة القديسة الطاهرة مريم كان فى 21 طوبة حيث كانت قد بلغت من السن 58 سنة و 8 شهور و 16 يوم.
فبعد صعود السيد المسيح بأقل من 15 سنة أرسل الى أمة ملاكا “يحمل اليها خبر انتقالها، ففرحت كثيرا” وطلبت أن يجتمع اليها الرسل. فأمر السيد المسيح أن يجتمع الرسل من كل أنحاء العالم حيث كانوا متفرقين يكرزون بالأنجيل وأن يذهبوا الى الجثمانية حيث كانت العذراء موجودة
وبمعجزة إلهية "وٌجدوا جميعا" فى لحظة أمام السيدة العذراء فيما عدا توما الرسول الذى كان يكرز فى الهند.
وكان عدم حضوره الى الجثمانية لحكمة إلهية. فرحت العذراء بحضور الرسل و قالت لهم: أنة قد حان زمان إنتقالها من هذا العالم.
وبعدما عزَتهم وودَعتهم حضر إليها إبنها وسيدها يسوع المسيح مع حشد من الملائكة القديسين فأسلمت روحها الطاهرة بين يدية المقدستين يوم 21 طوبة ورفعها الرسل ووضعوها فى التابوت و هم يرتلون و الملائكة أيضا غير المنظورين يرتلون معهم ودفنوها فى القبر.
ولمدة ثلاثة أيام ظل الملائكة يرتلون حولها. لم تنقطع أصوات تسابيحهم وهبوب رائحة بخور ذكية كانت تعَطر المكان حتى أن التلاميذ لم يتركوا المكان إلا بعد إنقطاع صوت التسابيح ورائحة البخور أيضا.
وكانت مشيئة الرب أن يرفع الجسد الطاهر الى السماء محمولاً بواسطة الملائكة. وقد أخفى عن أعين الآباء الرسل هذا الأمر ماعدا القديس توما الرسول الذى كان يبشَر فى الهند ولم يكن حاضراً وقت نياحة العذراء.
كان القديس توما فى الهند، وكما قلنا لحكمة إلهية – لم يحضر إنتقال السيدة العذراء من أرضنا الفانية – ولكن سحابة حملتة لملاقاة جسد القديسة مريم فى الهواء. وسمع أحد الملائكة يقول له "تقدم و تبَارك من جسد كليٍة الطهر، ففعل كما أمرة الملاك".
ثم أرتفع الجسد الى السماء ثم أعادتة السحابة الى الهند ليكمل خدمتة وكرازتة هناك.
فكَــر القديس توما أن يذهب الى أورشليم لمقابلة باقى الرسل. فوصلها مع نهاية شهر أبيب – فأعلمه الرسل بنياحة السيدة العذراء. فطلب منهم أن يرى بنفسه الجسد قائلا: "إنه توما الذى لم يؤمن بقيامة السيد المسيح إلا بعد أن وضع يدية فى آثار المسامير". فلَما رجعوا معه وكشفوا التابوت لم يجدوا إلا الأكفان فحزنوا جدا، ظانين أن اليهود قد جائوا وسرقوه، فطمأنهم توما وقال لهم: "بل رأيت جسد العذراء الطاهرة محمولاً بين أيدى الملائكة".
فعرفوا منه أن ما رآه القديس توما الرسول يوافق نهاية اليوم الثالث الذى إنقطعت فيه التسابيح ورائحة البخور. فقرروا جميعا أن يصوموا من أول مسرى وأستمر الصيام لمدة أسبوعين. وهو الصوم المعروف بصوم العذراء. رافعين الصلاة والطلبات للرب يسوع أن يمنحهم بركة مشاهدة هذا الصعود لجسدها إلى السماء.
فحقق الرب طلبتهم فى هذا اليوم المبارك 16 مسرى، وأعلنهم أن الجسد محفوظ تحت شجرة الحياة فى الفردوس. لأن الجسد الذى حمل الله الكلمة تسعة أشهر وأخذ جسده أى ناسوته من جسدها لا يجب أن يبقى فى التراب ويتحلل ويكون عرضة للفساد ومرعى للدود والحشرات. ولازال تكريم السيد المسيح لأمه يبدو فى قبول شفاعتها لأنه قال "إنَى أكَرم الذين يكرموننى".
ولقد ظهر من القبر الذى كانت قد وضعت فيه عجائب كثيرة ذاع خبرها، مما أذهل اليهود الذين إجتمعوا وقرروا حرق الجسد الطاهر. فلما فتحوا القبر لم يجدوا فيه إلا بخوراً عطراً يتصاعد منه، فآمن جمع غفير منهم وأنصرف مشايخهم خائبين.
أم النور تدبر الإمور
بركة السيدة العذراء تكون مع جميعنا أمين
=


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2017)

( عن قصة حقيقية ، سجلها تاريخ الكنيسة الروسية فى نهاية ستينيات القرن الماضى .. ) 
من أجمل ما كُتب عن المسيحين فى منتصف القرن الثانى
فى الرسالة المعروفة بإسم
" الرسالة إلى ديوجينيتوس "
[ إن المسيحيين لا يختلفون عن سواهم من أبناء البشر في الوطن أو اللغة والعادات. والواقع هو أنهم لا يقطنون مدنًا خاصة بهم وحدهم، ولا يتكلمون لغة خاصة بهم، ولا يعيشون عيشة غريبة شاذة. وأن عقيدتهم ليست من مكتشفات أشخاص فضوليين خياليين متكبرين. ولا يؤيدون كغيرهم عقيدة من صنع البشر. ومع أنهم يسكنون في مدن يونانية وغير يونانية حسب نصيب كل منهم، ويسلكون بموجب عادات البلد الذي يحلون فيه من جهة الزى والطعام وأساليب المعيشة الأخرى، فإن أسلوب معيشتهم يستوجب الإعجاب والإقرار بأنه غير متوقع. تراهم يسكنون البلدان ولكنهم غرباء. هم يشتركون في كل شيء كمواطنين ولكنهم يحتملون كل ما يحتمله الغرباء. كل بلد أجنبي وطن لهم. وكل وطن لهم بلد غريب. يتزاوجون كغيرهم ويتوالدون. ولكنهم لا يهملون أولادهم ولا يعرضونهم للموت -وقد تحدثنا عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوتفي أقسام أخرى- يفرشون طعامهم للجميع ولكنهم لا يفرشون فراشهم. هم موجودون في الجسد ولكنهم لا يعيشون للجسد. يقضون أيامهم علىالأرض ولكنهم مرتبطون بوطن سماوي. يطيعون القوانين المرعية لكنهم يتقيدون بأكثر منها في حياتهم الخصوصية. يحبون جميع الناس ولكن الجميع يضطهدونهم. تراهم مجهولين ولكنهم مُدانون. يُماتون ولكنهم يُعادون إلى الحياة. فقراء ولكنهم يغنون كثيرين. معتازين لكل شيء ولكنهم ينعمون بكل شيء. يُفترى عليهم ولكنهم يُبررون. يُشتمون ولكنهم يباركون. يُهانون ولكنهم يكرّمون الآخرين. يعملون الخير فيُجازون كأشرار، حينما يُعاقبون (بالموت) يفرحون كأنهم يُقامون إلى الحياة. يحاربهم اليهود كأنهم أجانب، ويضطهدهم اليونانيون. ومع ذلك فالذين يكرهونهم يعجزون عن ذكر سبب كراهيتهم لهم.
وبالاختصار فإن المسيحيين للعالم كالروح للجسد. الروح تمتد إلى جميع أعضاء الجسد والمسيحيون ينتشرون في جميع مدن العالم. وكما أن الروح تسكن في الجسد وهي ليست منه، فهكذا المسيحيون فإنهم يسكنون في العالم ولكنهم ليسوا منه. وكما أن الروح غير المنظورة تُحبس في الجسد المنظور فهكذا المسيحيون فإنهم يعرفون مسيحيين في العالم ولكن تقواهم تظل غير منظورة. ومع أن النفس لا تسئ إلى الجسم فإن الجسم يكرهها ويحاربها لأنها تعيقه عن الانغماس في الملذات. والمسيحيون كذلك لا يسيئون إلى العالم ولكن العالم يكرههم لأنهم يقاومون ملذاته. والنفس تحب الجسد الذي يكرهها كما أن المسيحيين يحبون الذين يكرهونهم -وقد تحدثنا عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام أخرى- وكما أن النفس تُحبس في الجسد ولكنها تحفظه، فإن المسيحيين أيضًا يحبسون في العالم ولكنهم هم الذين يحفظون العالم. وكما أن النفس الخالدة تسكن في خيمة فانية، فإن المسيحيين أيضًا يعيشون غرباء بين الأشياء الفانية منتظرين الخلود في السماء. وكما أن النفس تكون في حال أفضل بتقنين المأكل والمشرب فإن المسيحيين يتزايدون رغم أنهم يعاقبون. هذا هو الوضع الذي وكلهم الله به ولا يجوز لهم أن يتخلوا عنه. ]
=


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2017)

روعة : يا عذراء يا ام النور  اظهرى لينا ظهور

يا عدرا يا أم النور إظهري لينا علي طول (2)
عايزين شفاعتك يا بتول عايزين صلاتك علي طول
يالا اظهري ونوري وإملي الدنيا بالبخور
عايزين شفاعتك يا بتول (3)

 + ( نورك يا عدرا يفرحنا لما تطلي علينا إحنا
نتملي بجمال نورك ونتملي من بخورك )2
ونشوف أسراب الحمام (3) 

+ ( يا مريم يا أم الله أنظري لينا إحنا خطاه
اطلبي يسوع يسامحنا واسأليه دايما يحرسنا )2
دي شفاعتك أقوي الشفاعات (3)

 + ( عمانوئيل معاكي جانا يا فرحتنا ويا هنانا
بمحبة قلبه ملانا وسلامه الكامل هنانا )2
وفدانا علي الصليب (3)




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr3UiPM-fZM

=​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2017)

يا ملكة بارة نقية زادها الطهر جمال
يا وحيدة فى البشرية اختارها رب الجلال
بالمحبة و الوداعة والمهابة والكمال
صرت أهلًا للشفاعة ولتطويب الأجيال

قرار
السلام لك يا مريم يا شفيعة المؤمنين
فى الخلائق أنت أعظم أنت فخر العالمين

علمينا كيف نشكر ونعظم القدير
باتضاع القلب نعبد ربنا العالى النصير
علمينا كيف نشبع كل بائس فقير
وعلى الكراسى نرفع كل متواضع كسير

علمينا الصلاة من الشموع و البخور 
و تقاليد الآباء و رشم صلبان على الصدور 
علمينا القناعة والرضا بقلب صبور 
والإيمان بالشفاعة والوفاء بالنذور

علمينا حب الكنيسة فى وقار وخشوع 
وعقيدتها المسيسة التي رسمها يسوع
علمينا بوادعتك حياة الطاعة والخضوع
وأطلبي لنا بشفاعتك باركي كل الجموع

نرفع صوت الأغاني بإبتهاج وإحترام
إنما نلنا الأمانى وبكى تم المرام
يا جموع الشعب هيا انشدوا لحن السلام
امنا ذات البتولية طوبوها على الدوام






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaDYpG9N85k



=​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2017)

كنيسة مارمرقس مصر الجديدة
الاحد 13 اغسطس 2017
الانبا تكلا
اسقف دشنا وتوابعها
محاسبة النفس والتوبة
التوبة هى رسالة المسيحية كلها
بدات ب يوحنا المعمدان بمعمودية التوبة
السيد المسيح توبوا لانه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات
ان لم تتبوا فجميعكم هالكون
التوبة تسبق كل الاسرار الكنسية
طول اناة الله علينا لتقتادك للتوبة
اذكر من اين سقطت وتب
التوبة كلمة يونانى معناها تغيير الفكر والحياة = الحياة الجديدة 
الاشياء العتيقة مضت
لازم نغتسل بالتوبة عن كل الخطايا
الماء ان تسلط على النار تغسل كل ما اكلته كذلك التوبة
التوبة هى باب الرحمة المفتوح لمن يريدة وبغير هذا الباب لا يدخل احد للحياة 
التوبة هى ام الحياة
لا تياس
لا تعلل
لا توجل 
لا تكتم خطاياك
لا تياس
الشيطان لا يعنية نوع خطيتك انما يعنية ان تياس من رحمة ربنا والتوبة
عندما تياس شيطان يسلمك لشيطان
بالرجاء خلصنا
قصص خاطئين بقاع الخطية وصلوا لقمة الايمان
القديس موسي الاسود - بولس الرسول
ليست خطية بلا مغفرة الا التى بلا توبة
انت هو ناصرى مجدى ورافع راسي
لا تعلل
اول خطوة للاصلاح الاعتراف بوجود خطا
انما لو بررت هتحس انك بلا خطية فلا حاجة للتوبة
خطيتى امامى بكل حين توبة يومية بلا تبرير 
ادم وحواء - شاول وتقديم الذبيحة 
الشيطان شاطر - كل الناس بتعمل كدة- ضعف طبيعتى
لا توجل
اليوم ان سمعتم صوته فلا تقسو قلوبكم
اى يوم كل يوم
بكرة لا نعرفه اليوم تقدم توبة 
فيلكس الوالى وبولس الرسول
جاهد الا تخطىء وان اخطات فجيد الا تؤجل التوبة
النهاية بلحظة غير معروفة
متى نتوب قبل ما تموت عارف امتى هتموت اذا تب الان
لا تكتم خطاياك الاعتراف
قر بها واتركها
لك وحدك اخطات والشر قدامك صنعت
تحاسب نفسك
كلنا نحتاجها لنفحص انفسنا اين نحن ؟
تامل يا ارسانى فيما خرجت لاجله 
لاحظ نفسك والتعليم وداوم على ذلك لتخلص نفسك والذين يسمعونك
لا تحسب اليوم من عمرك الذى لم تقضى فية ساعة تحاسب نفسك
الشيطان يلخمك عن محاسبة نفسك حتى لا تتوب
الحاجة الى واحد
حاسب فكرك وحواسك ومشاعرنا وتصرفاتنا
لا نستطيع ان نمنع الطيور ان تحلق على راسك لكن نقدر ان نمنعها عن التعشيش فى رؤؤسنا
احكم على نفسك قبل ان يحكموا عليك
محاسبة النفس
1- بصراحة ووضوح باستمرار الجدية فى محاسبة النفس\
2- لا تبرر نفسك ولا تجد اعذار لنفسك كونوا رجالا مع انفسكم نوح العالم كله حوله خاطى هعمل الصح حتى لو لوحدى - يوسف الصديق عبد رفض الخطية رغم عبوديته لم يبرر الخطا كان وحدة بارض مصر الذى يعبد الله - الثلاث فتية الكل سجد للاوثان وهم رفضواوالقوا باتون النار .. لم تقاوموا حتى الدم مجاهدين ضد الخطية
3- لوم نفسك لتتوب وتذلل الى الله 
سامحنى - ارحمنى يا رب
مشاكل كثيرة تحل بكلمة اخطيت
الخطاة التائبين
4- تعالج نفسك بالتداريب والقرارات الا تعود للخطا
سبب الخطية نبعد عنه
صداقة - مناظر 
اذكر من اين سقطت وتب
زى اى تاجر شاطر لو وجد خلل يعالجه
محاسبة النفس علاج للكبرياء
ذكر نفسك بالخطية لتتضع
وبنفس الوقت نعمة ربنا عليك ومغفرته لك
رحيم وحنين مع الناس
لا اقسو على غيرى وانسي ضعفى ونقائصي
تقصيرنا بالفضايل وليس فقط الوقوع بالخطية
محاسبة النفس يومية وليست موسمية
=


----------



## asmicheal (14 أغسطس 2017)

كنيسة مارمرقس مصر الجديدة
الاثنين 14 اغسطس 2017
اكتر شخصية موثرة فى حياتى 
الاب الورع ابونا يوسف وهبة 
سر الراحة والحرية والقداسة
الاعتراف : بوابة الملكوت والامجاد السماوية
طبيعة جديدة اخدنها من المعمودية لتوهلنا للافخارستيا
الانسان الجديد قام مع المسيح
الاشياء القديمة قد مضت هوذا الكل صار جديدا
تخرج على الزيرو بار على صورة المسيح
بلده ووطنه السماء
بعد العماد حياتنا بالارض مليانة محاربات
ليس احد بلا خطية ولو كانت حياته يوم واحد على الارض
اسس لنا الله سر الاعتراف = المعمودية الثانية
الاعتراف يجدد فعالية المعمودية بحياتنا 
يرجعنى تانى لشكلى الاولانى
بلا خطية على صورة المسيح
كل مرة الخطية توسخنى الاعتراف يغسلنى
نعيما ريحتك ريحة المسيح 
من يشكك بالاعتراف ربما لعدم ادراك ووعى باهمية سر الاعتراف
1- من صغرة لا يعترف
2- لا يتكلم انطوائى
3- نوع من الكبرياء
4- عثرة من الاعتراف
الامتيازات والارباح اكبر كثير من المصاعب
ابديتك تستاهل ان تجاهد وتعترف
سر الاعتراف من اسرار الكنيسة السبعة اسسه السيد المسيح بنفسه
فكل ما تربطه بالارض مربوط بالسماء 
من غفرتم له خطاياه غفرت ومن امسكتم اومسكت
سر الاعتراف من ايام الرسل
ازاى نعترف
1- تقعد مع نفسك وتكتب خطاياك
2- تقدم توبة وندم عن كل خطية بينك وبين ربنا
3- تقر بخطاياك امام الكاهن لتسمع صوت ربنا عبر الكاهن مغفورة لك خطاياك
فى الاعتراف انت بحضرة الله وليس الاب الكاهن
واللى بيتكلم بالاعتراف الروح القدس عبر ابونا
لماذا الكاهن فى الاعتراف؟
1- الكاهن وكيل الله على الارض خادم للمسيح حضور الله فى الاعتراف
2- الكاهن الوحيد الذى اعطاه الله سلطان الحل 
3- الكاهن اكتر واحد يحس بيك لانه انسان مثلك موجوع من خطاياه مثلك ويشاركك المك وندمك وخجلك فيما هو تالم مجربا يشعر بالمك
4- ابونا مسئول معاك عن توبتك وخلاص نفسك ولان ربنا هيطلب حسابة من الاب الكاهن مصلحته توبتك واعترافك 
صلوات وخبرة وارشاد
خلاص نفسك من خلاص نفسه
نجاحك من نجاحى وتوبتك من توبتى 
5- لان وجود الكاهن امامك يولد فيك الخجل والندم احساس مفيد لتوبتك 
يخليك تفكر الف مرة قبل الخطا
امتيازات الاعتراف
امتيازات حصرية مش هتاخدها الا من سر الاعتراف فقط 
1- نقاوة القلب .. طوبى لانقياء القلب لانهم يعاينون الله .. قلب جديد يجدده فيك الله 
فلتر له صيانه دورية 
شمعة قديمة يرميها ويضع شمعة بيضاء جديدة 
دورية هكذا الاعتراف امتياز نقاوة القلب
2- الحرية .. اكتر حاجة تكسر عينك وتقيدك وتذلك هى الخطية
الوحيد اللى بفكك من اسر الخطية هو الاعتراف
كل ما تقرب من المسيح ينور عينيك وتفحص نفسك بتدقيق
3- الراحة النفسية .. الخطية متعبة وطول ما هية مكتومة فى الظلمة اول ما تطلعها النور ينورك والخطية تهرب تعرف ساعتها الراحة النفسية 
هم الخطية يتشال
4- الغفران .. اغلى كلمة تسمعها الله يحاللك مغفورة ليك خطاياك 
محكوم عليه بالاعدام اخر الحكم ياخد البراءة
من قمة الياس لقمة الفرح والسعادة
نفس احساس داود الرب نقل عنك خطيتك لن تموت
حكم البراءة من حكم الاعدام بالخطية 
من اهم واقدس اللحظات انتظارك لاخد البراءة
استمتع فيها بالتوبة والانسحاق والمزامير والصلوات
انت الخسران بعدم اعترافك
5- حنية الابوة .. بالاعتراف 
ابوة الكاهن والكهنوت 
حضن الابوة للابن الضال
مهما اتاخرت ومهما كانت خطيتك حضن الكهنوت مفتوح لتتوب وتخش السماء
=


----------



## asmicheal (14 أغسطس 2017)

قصه رائعة  âœ¨
&#55356;&#57150;&#55356;&#57119;&#55356;&#57150;&#55356;&#57119;&#55356;&#57150;&#55356;&#57119;&#55356;&#57150;&#55356;&#57119;
كان هناك رجل غني كان له ابن وحيد وكانت تجمع بينهما هواية مشتركة وهي اقتناء اللوحات الفنية النادرة لكبار الرسامين مثل " بيكاسو "وفي يوم تم استدعاء الأبن الي الجيش وذهب الي ميدان المعركة وكان هذا الابن يتميز بالشجاعة والاقدام لدرجة انه ضحي بحياته ومات لينقذ حياة زميل له .
وحزن الأب حزنآ شديدآ علي موت ابنه الوحيد وقبل الكريسماس بعدة أيام سمع طرقآ علي باب البيت ففتح الباب ورأي شابآ يحمل في يده لوحة كبيرة مغطاة .وقال الشاب: ياسيدي أنت لا تعرفني ولكني أنا الشاب الذي مات أبنك لينقذ حياته. لقد استقرت رصاصة في قلبه عوضآ عني وفدي حياتي ياسيدي ولقد كان أبنك يحبك كثيرآ ويتحدث عنك وعن مدي حبك للفن لذلك دعني أقدم لك هدية بسيطة أرجو أن تقبلها مني لقد صنعتها بيدي رغم أني لست رسامآ ماهرآ وكشف غطاء اللوحة, فوجد الأب صورة رائعة لوجه أبنه.فأغرورقت عيناه بالدموع وأخذ هذه اللوحة شاكرآ وعلقها في غرفته,وكان الأب يعتز بهذه اللوحة أكثر من كل اللوحات التي يمتلكها.ثم بعد شهور قليلة مات الأب.وطلب عدد كبير من المهتمين بالفن أن يشتروا لوحاته..
فتم تحديد موعد لعمل مزاد كبير علي هذه اللوحات. وفي الموعد المحدد أكتظت قاعة المزاد بالحاضرين,
وكل منهم يتطلع لاقتناء احدي هذه اللوحات الثمينةوفتح المزاد ..
ووقف مدير الصالة ليعلن بدء المزاد بعرض صورة الأبن للبيع ونادي قائلآ: من يريد أن يشتري الابن .
وكان هناك صمت في القاعة فنادي ثانية من يشتري الأبن؟ من يشتري الأبن؟ ثم حدد سعرآ رخيصآ للوحة ونادي ثانية مائة دولار من يشتري الأبن بمائة دولار؟ وصاح أحد الجالسين قائلآ: نحن لم نحضر لشراء الأبن فلا تضيع وقتنا نريد شراء اللوحات الأخري.وانتشر الصياح في القاعة " لا نريد الأبن ... لا نريد الأبن "
ولكن مدير الصالة أصر علي بيع الأبن وصاح " من يشتري الأبن "وهنا وقف رجل فقير يرتدي ثيابآ بسيطة وقال: اريد شراء الأبن ولكن لا أملك الا عشرة دولارات.فأخذ مدير الصالة العشرة دولارات وأعطاه لوحة الأبن وانتظر الحاضرون أن يستمر المزاد . ولكن مدير المزاد أعلن أن المزاد قد أنتهي. لقد كانت هناك وصية كتبها الأب " أن من يشتري صورة الأبن يحصل علي كل الميراث واللوحات والمقتنيات "


----------



## asmicheal (14 أغسطس 2017)

طبيب هندي وضع لوحة في غرفة انتظار المرضى كتب فيها وصايا ... آمل أن تقررها لأنها جديرة بالقراءة .. وهي مترجمة عن اللغة الانكليزية ...
1- تزوج الشخص المناسب، فهو من سيتسبب ب 90% من سعادتك أو شقائك حتى نهاية العمر..
Marry the right person as he/she will be the reason for 90% of your happiness or misery till life's end
2- اعمل في مهنة تحبها وتستحق إفناء شبابك من أجلها.
Work in a job you love and it is worth spending your youth on
3- ليكن هدفك الأول في الحياة الاعتناء بعائلتك وعيشهم سعداء.
Let your purpose in life if to take care of your family ad make then happy
4- امنح أصدقاءك وأقرباءك ووطنك أكثر مما يتوقعوه منك.
Give your friends, relatives and your country more than what they anticipate
5- لا تجلد ذاتك واغفر لنفسك وغيرك أخطاء الماضي.
Don't punish yourself and forgive yourself and others old mistakes
6- اعمل كل يوم خيراً لإنسان لا تعرفه واستمتع بالعطاء قبل الأخذ.
Daily, do something good to someone you don't know and enjoy giving more than taking.
7- إن خُيرت بين الجوع والاقتراض، اختر الجوع.
If you have to choose between hunger and being in debt, then choose hunger
8- وكي لا تجوع أو تحتاج أحداً ادخر جزءاً من دخلك مهما بلغت ضآلته.
In order not to get hungry and don't need others, always save some of your salary even if it was very little
Discipline yourself to save money on even the most modest salary
9- تخلص من أصدقائك الفاشلين وتمسك بالناجحين ومن لا يترددون في مساعدتك.
Get rid of your failed friends and always hold on into your successful ones and those who would not hesitate to help when you need them
10- عامل كل إنسان كما لو كان صديقاً لم تره منذ سنين.
Treat everyone as if a good friends that you have not seen in a long time
11- حين تقبل القيام بعمل ما كن مخلصاً ونزيهاً في إنجازه.
Always be honest when you accept to a do a task or a job.
12- كن مبدعاً ومبادراً حتى لو تسبب ذلك بارتكابك للأخطاء.
Always be creative and originator even if you make mistakes
13- كن شجاعاً وتحمل مسؤولية أخطائك لوحدك.
Be brave and have the courage to accept alone the responsibility for your mistakes
14- كن أكثر الناس تفاؤلاً وإيجابية وابدأ يومك بصفحة جديدة.
Always be positive and optimistic and always start your day with a new page.
15- كن رفيقاً ووفياً وسخياً مع العاملين معك.
Always be a friend, honest and generous for those who work with you
16- السعادة لا تتعلق بالمال أو السلطة بل بالطريقة التي تنظر فيها للحياة.
Happiness has nothing to do with money or power, but with the way you look at life
17- لا تتجاهل رأي الناس فيك فهناك نواقص لا تراها في نفسك.
Don't ignore people opinion of you, these are minuses in you don't see.
18- وأخيراً: لا تفعل شيئاً لا تفخر به والدتك، أو يجعل والدك يشعر بالخزي تجاهه.
Don't do anything that wouldn't make your Mom proud and will make your father ashamed of


----------



## asmicheal (14 أغسطس 2017)

تعرف على زوجة بطرس الرسول
اسمها بلوتيلا فقد تقابلت مع المخلص فى فلسطين وتعرفت عليه وامتلأت نفسها بمحبة فائضة نحوه وامتلأ قلبها بالإيمان وكان الرب يسوع كثيراً ما يستريح فى بيتها فى كفر ناحوم لأن بيتها كان أمام المجمع مباشرة وذات يوم شفى أمها من الحمى بعد أن كانت مشرفة على الموت
وبعد يوم الخمسين إنضمت بلوتيلا لجماعة القديسات اللاتى يخدمن الرب فى فلسطين وصارت واحدة من أعضاء الكنيسة البازين وقد صاحبت زوجها القديس بطرس فى كل خدماته وكانت تجول معه من مكان لآخر
وفى روما بدأت الخدمة تنتعش وكان إسم بلوتيلا زوجة القديس بطرس يتردد فى كافة الأوساط فقد كانت تتقدم فى خدمتها وشجاعتها ونسيت راحة جسدها وإذدادت خدمتها نشاطاً فى تلك الأوقات الصعبة التى إشتدت فيها معاناة الكنيسة وقت إضطهاد نيرون ، والتف حولها العذارى والنساء القديسات وكان لها أثراً فى نفوس آخرين كثيرين وكانت سبب بركة لهم … القوا القبض عليها ووقفت أمام الحكام فحكموا عليها بأقسى أنواع الإهانات والموت
ودفعها الجنود الشرسون أمامهم إلى ساحة الإستشهاد وكان القديس بطرس يتبع زوجته ، وكما يخبرنا القديس اكليمندس السكندرى أن زوجة القديس بطرس إستشهدت قبله وأن بطرس حينما رأى زوجته تُساق إلى الموت وحكم عليها بالصلب فرح بذلك وظل يرافقها ويشجعها ويعزيها بما ينتظرها من المجد فى السماء ورؤية الرب الذى سيكللها ووسط الجموع ناداها بطرس باسمها لوتيلا أذكرى الرب يسوع ومن شدة تأثر السجان الذى كان مكلفاً بحراستها آمن وصار مسيحياً وفى شجاعة نادرة تقدمت بلوتيلا ورفعت يديها للصلاة ثم ودعت الكنيسة المجتمعة حولها بتحية السلام المقدسة وقام الجنود برفعها على الصليب وظلت النساء حولها إلى أن أسلمت الروح وإنضمت إلى صفوف الشهداء الأطهار ونالت الأكليل الذى لا يفنى ولا يضمحل .
بركة صلواتها تكون معنا آمين


----------



## asmicheal (14 أغسطس 2017)

دخل طفل صغير محلا تجاريا ودفع لصاحب المحل بعض النقود مقابل السماح له باستخدام الهاتف..
فوافق الرجل..
سحب الطفل صندوقا من المشروبات الغازية وصعد عليه كي يتمكن من الوصول إلى الهاتف..
والرجل كان واقفا يراقب الطفل..
ادخل الطفل الرقم وبدأ المكالمة:
مرحبا سيدتي..
هل انت بحاجة الى شخص ليعمل عندك؟
قالت: السيدة لا . .
قال لها: استطيع أن أجز لك الأعشاب من الحديقة..
فقالت السيدة: لدي من يقوم بهذا العمل.
فقال لها: أنا أفعله لك بنصف الأجر.
فأجابت السيدة بالرفض.
فقال لها: وسأجعل حديقتك اجمل حديقة في الحي.
فرفضت السيدة . .
فأغلق الطفل الخط..
فالتفت إليه الرجل صاحب المحل التجاري وكان قد أعجب بإصراره للحصول على عمل..
فقال له: انا لدي عمل لك هنا في محلي..
فقال له الطفل: شكرا لك يا سيدي.. فأنا اعمل عند السيدة التي كنت اكلمها قبل قليل..
فسأله الرجل بدهشة: لماذا سألتها عن عمل وأنت تعمل لديها..؟
فأجاب الطفل:
كنت أريد أن أعلم إن كانت راضية عن  عملي، وإن كنت أقوم به على أكمل وجه أم لا..!!!!
(صغير . . بضمير كبير )


----------



## asmicheal (14 أغسطس 2017)

قصة بها حكمة جميلة...
يحكى أنه كان هناك رجل يبيع اللبن وكان يبيعه من النوع الجيد غير مغشوش وكان له من الزبائن الكثير
في يوم من الأيام قرر صاحبنا زيادة مكسبه فخلط نصف اللبن بالماء وكالعادة ذهب للسوق وباع اللبن المغشوش ولم ينتبه زبائنه أن اللبن مغشوش لأنهم يثقون به ويتعاملون معه من زمان ...
فربح ضعف الربح وكان فرحاً لمكسبه الجديد
و في طريق عودته للبيت أنهكه التعب فقرر ان يرتاح قليلا تحت ظل شجرة أمام النهر , في هذه الأثناء نزل ( قرد ) من على الشجرة وسرق كيس المال فصرخ البائع وصاح يتوسل بالقرد ليرد له كيس المال .
فما كان من القرد الا أن فتح الكيس وقام برمي قطعه واحدة للبائع واخرى في النهر, واستمر بذلك حتى فرغ الكيس من النقود, عندها قام البائع بجمع النقود التي رماها له القرد وتفاجئ عند عده للمال انها كانت تساوي ثمن اللبن غير المغشوش فضحك واطلق هذه المقولة:
( مال اللبن للبن ومال الماء للماء )â‌¤â‌¤â‌¤â‌¤â‌¤â‌¤â‌¤â‌¤â‌¤


----------



## asmicheal (14 أغسطس 2017)

مرة القسيس ماشي في الشارع بص لاقي مرقص كاتب علي المحل بتاعة مرقص و ولده !
فدخل عليه القسيس وقال : مبروك يا مرقص الف مبروك .. مبروك ماجالك سميت ابنك ايه
مرقص:ابني ايه يا ابونا انا معنديش عيال
القسيس: امال ايه حكاية اليافطة اللي مكتوب عليها مرقص وولده دي؟؟
مرقص: ابدا يا ابونا اصلي طول ما انا ماشي اقلاقي اللي كاتب محمد وولده .. حسن وولده .. قلت انا كمان اكتب مرقص وولده ..
القسيس : لا لا يا مرقص كده انت بتكذب و الرب يزعل منك وتخش النار ..
المهم فات يومين و معدي القسيس علي محل مرقص لقاه كاتب مرقص و شركاه ..
فدخل عليه القسيس وقال : خبر ايه يا مرقص انت شاركت مين ؟؟
مرقص : لا يا ابونا ابدا انا ماشركتش حد بس انت قلت مرقص وولده حرام قمت مغيرها لمرقص وشركاه ... منظر برضة ياابونا علي باب المحل
القسيس : لا لا يا مرقص كده انت بتكذب و الرب يزعل منك وتخش النار ..
المهم مشي القسيس ورجع بعد يومين لقي المحل مقفول فسأل علي مرقص قالوا له في المستشفي راح علي المستشفي ودخل علي مرقص لقاه متكسر وكلة متجبس
القسيس : ايه يا مرقص ايه اللي حصلك؟؟!
مرقص منك لله يا ابونا سمعت كلامك وكتبت علي المحل مرقص وحده لاشريك له المسلمين دخلوا عليا كسروني                    -----------------


----------



## asmicheal (15 أغسطس 2017)

كنيسة مارمرقس مصر الجديدة
الثلاثاء 15  اغسطس 2017
الانبا دانيال اسقف ورئيس الانبا بولا بالبحر الاحمر
الصوم
هدف الصوم
ليس للتكبر او منع الاطعمة دة مستوى الجسد
انما الصوم المسيحى ابعد عن الخطية 
جوع للروحيات  
رفع الغلاء والمجاعة بسبب راهب متصدق 
الصوم فوق الماديات
خير للتوزيع وريفيل 
التملك يمنع نعم الله
هتصوم اعمل علاقة روحية مع الله وبعدين صوم

قبل ما تعمل اى حاجة حب ربنا الاول
اى فضيلة شوف ربنا بيحبك قد ايه لتستطيع ان تحب وتقدم

جوة قلبك حب ربنا هو الدافع للممارسات الروحية 
تواضع وحب الله صيام يتنازل = هوه دة الصوم وليس اكتفاء بالامتناع عن الطعام
مجاهد ضد الخطية
توبة حقيقية
قوة روحية جديدة
سلوكيات فى الروح القدس

هوه دة الصيام

افرح بربنا فى صيامك
صيام الروح 
علاقة سرية بينى وبين ربنا 


تقدم ربنا اللى جواك للناس هوه ده الصيام

الصيام اشعاع الفضائل والقداسة

ليس احد يخيط رقعة جديدة على ثوب عتيق
والا الجديد يقطع القديمة
يصير الخرق اردا


الصوم بالروح يشفع فينا بانات لا ينطق بها 

تقدم جديد بثوب المعمودية الجديد
وتجديد المعمودية بالاعتراف
ونعمة الافخارستيا 



بطل الخطية وصلى وصوم
مينفعش ثوب الخطية مع الممارسات الروحية
عتيق فى جديد


الانسان الجديد هو ما نقدم به الجديد ممارسات وفضائل




الصوم المقبول
التحرر من الخطية
اعمال صالحة تليق بالتوبة



مارس الصوم بفكر جديد
تعليم المسيح لا تلزق بالانسان العتيق = الخطية

اصبغنا قوة واخلاق المسيح
ثوب الخلاص
اعمال تليق بالتوبة

هبص عليك وحدك يا رب فى كل ممارساتى الروحية

دوس على ملذات الارض بصيامك
سيبوا كلمة نفسي  للى عاوز يخيب على الارض


كل ما يقدم لك كله بشكر
عيش على مستوى العقل والطبيعة الروحانية الجديدة لطالب ربنا وبس

افرح قلبك يا رب
الله يريد الجميع يخلصون ويكونون مع الله


متعشش بوشين 
ثوب قديم وممارسات جديدة
كله جديد ف جديد


كفاية يا رب انك معايا انت شبعى يا رب 


ولبستم الجديد الذى يتجدد للمعرفة حسب صورة خالقه 

نعمة الروح القدس

اعرض عن الخطية وصالح الناس



















=


----------



## asmicheal (15 أغسطس 2017)

منظر إبداعي لكنيسة أعلى صخرة في البحر ولها باب أسفل يصعدون إليها عن طريقه





https://www.facebook.com/KarasAlmuh...60300495967/10156551654675968/?type=3&theater




=


----------



## asmicheal (15 أغسطس 2017)

الحاج محمدي يروي معجزة شفائه بواسطة العذراء مريم
الحاج " محمدي سلامة سليم " صاحب مخبز بالقللي – 4 شارع متولي عويس القللي، وقد روى ما حدث معه قائلاً:
كنت مريضاً ولا أستطيع السير على قدمي منذ (27) شهراً، وعندما سمعت بظهور السيدة العذراء في الزيتون، عزمت على الحضور لأرجوها الشفاء بعد أن عجز كل الأطباء على شفائي. 
حملتني أسرتي إلى الكنيسة، وهناك رقدت تحت شجرة داخل فنائها، في انتظار ظهور السيدة العذراء، ومن شدة التعب والمرض نمت نوماً عميقاً، وأثناء نومي سمعت صياحاً وتهليلاً: العذراء ظهرت!! فانتفضت من مكاني أنظر إلى قبة الكنيسة فلم أرِ شيئاً، ووجدت الناس تجري إلى الناحية القبلية فجريت معهم وعيني إلى القبة.. وعندما أخذوا يدورون حول الكنيسة كنت أدور معهم، وفجأة توقفت!! فقد تذكرت في تلك اللحظة إني عاجز، ولا أستطيع السير على قدمي منذ أكثر من عامين، ولكني أقف الآن!
كيف حدث هذا؟! وكيف لم أشعر به؟! لا أعلم ولكن هناك حقيقة واحدة أعلمها جيداً ألا وهي: إنني قد شُفيت تماماً!
=


=


----------



## asmicheal (15 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## asmicheal (15 أغسطس 2017)

معجزة شفاء من الكبد بشفاعة القديسة مريم
اسمي " عماد رسمي " صاحب صاحب شركة كينج لونج للسيارات، اكتشفت عام (1997م) أنني مصاب (بفيروس C) فتركته لأن نشاطه كان محدوداً علاج الفيروس في هذه الفترة كان ضعيفاً، وبمرور الأيام تدهورت حالتي وبدأت أُعاني بشدة، في شهر مايو (2014م) سافرت إلى إنجلترا للكشف وعمل إشعاعات علي الكبد الذي تليف، فاكتشف الأطباء أن هناك كانسر في فصي الكبد، وتم التشخيص أن الكبد في المراحل الأخيرة.
كنت أنزف على فترات بسبب دوالي المريء، وفي إحدى المرات نقلوا لي خمسة لتر دم لتعويض الدم الذي نزفته! وأصبحت حياتي هي انتظار الموت! 
نصحنى الدكتور صبحى المصرى أخصائي المناظير بمركز الحياة بالكربة، أن أذهب إلى لندن، وأقابل الدكتور ناجي حبيب رئيس قسم الكبد فى مستشفى " هامر سميث Hammersmith Hospital " هناك، فذهبت إليه وقام بعمل إشعاع ذري على الكبد، وقد أكد لي أن حالتي منتهية، وفي المستشفى إنفردت طبيبة بزوجتي وقالت لها: باقي على وفاة زوجك ثلاثة أسابيع! فاتركوه يحيا بقية أيامه كما يريد بعيداً عن العلاج الذي لم يعد مفيداً له! 
طلبت من المدام أن نرجع إلى مصر في أول شهر أغسطس، لأن ميعاد إكليل ابني " روجيه " كان في اليوم السابع من شهر نوفمبر.
بعد أن عجزت كل المحاولات في العلاج، لم يعد أمامي سوى الصلاة، فهي السلاح الوحيد الذي نحارب به كل أعدائنا، فطلبت من رب المجد يسوع أن يعطيني عمراً حتي أستطيع أن أحضر فرح ابني.
في الكنائس والمنازل بدأت صلوات الأقارب والأحباء من أجلي، وكانت أختي سوزي المقيمة بجوار كنيسة العذراء مريم بالزيتون، لها الدور الأكبر في الصلاة، فكانت تذهب كل يوم إلى الكنيسة، فتوقد شمعة وتصلي إلى الله بدموع غزيرة، طالبة شفاعة أم النور والبابا كيرلس، واستمرت على هذه الحال أيام كثيرة.
وفي يوم كانت أختي نائمة، فظهرت لها العذراء القديسة مريم، وقالت لها: لا تخافي يا سوزي أنا يدي مع عماد، ورأتها وهي تضع يدها على كتفي ثم اختفت فجأة! وبعدها ظهر لها البابا كيرلس السادس، وطمئنها هو الآخر على العملية، فاستيقظت سوزي وهي هادئة وقلبها مملوء سلاماً!
في مصر ذهبت إلى الدكتور أحمد الدري لعمل إشاعة سونار على الكبد، فاكتشف عدم وجود كانسر بالكبد، وقال لي: ممكن الآن تقوم بعمليه زرع فصين في الكبد بأقصى سرعة، وقد كان! ونجحت العملية.
والآن أقدم شكري لله الذي شفاني وأمجد اسمه، وأطلب من كل مريض عجز الأطباء عن علاجه، أن يصلوا إلى الله مباشرة، طالبين شفاعة القديسين فهم يطلبون من الرب عنا فبشفاعة أمنا العذراء مريم والبابا كيرلس تمجد الله معي
=


----------



## asmicheal (15 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## asmicheal (15 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## asmicheal (15 أغسطس 2017)

=


----------



## asmicheal (15 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## asmicheal (15 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## asmicheal (15 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## asmicheal (16 أغسطس 2017)

كنيسة مارمرقس مصر الجديدة
الاربعاء 16  اغسطس 2017
ابونا داود لمعى
الكتاب المقدس
طوبى لمن يقرا
ويجتهد ليفهم 
نحن بلا عذر بهذا الزمن لوفرة الانجيل وكثرة التفاسير وسهولة القراءة والفضائيات والوسائل فى زمن غنى بكلمة ربنا
بطريق ساعتين انجيل مسموع خلصت الانجيل 
طوبى للذى يقرا والذين يسمعون 


اسمع وخد الكلام على نفسك
ليس معلومات وحكايات 
نفذت ايه مما سمعت 
الجديد اجتهادك فى التنفيذ


الوصية تفوقك والوعد يشجعك 
كلمة الله حية للان تعمل قديسين
امضى من كل سيف ذو حدين خارقة للنفس 


احفظ
كى تكون ببالك دائما للتنفيذ
بالعهد القديم اليهودى كان يحفظ سفر التثنية بالكامل
التجربة على الجبل رد بايات 
لو حافظ هترد
الحفظ الحرفى مفيد


الالحان المنغمة اسهل فى الحفظ
لو حفظت ايه واحدة كل يوم = 365 اية فى السنه
اللهج محاولة الحفظ التكرار يثبت الكلام الروح القدس يذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم




الحفظ عملى وذهنى
الحفظ العملى بيت من الصخر 
سامعين فقط خادعين انفسكم ذاكر الانجيل  لتستفاد 
سامعين عاملين بالكلام
نسمع ونعمل بانجيلك المقدس




لان الوقت قريب
عملت ايه فى الانجيل قبل ما تقابل ربنا
كتاب واحد للعمر كله
الوقت قريب


الملك يوشيا اتربى على يد كاهن يهودى .. احييى الشريعة قراءه على الشعب 
رد السماء علية تموت بشيبة صالحة 


راس الحكمة مخافة الله


الانجيل كالاكل والشرب للانسان ضرورى 
لبن عقلى عديم الغش
خبز كان كل كلمة كلقمة خبز
كالشهد فى حلقى طاقة لحياتك
كلام ربنا غذاء وصحة وليس مجرد قراءة هضم وتلذذ بكلام الله
تكرره 


احنا كنيسة كتابية
كل طقس وصلاة من الانجيل
وجبة متكاملة بالقداس


الانجيل نار
نار محصورة فى عظامى
تحرك قلبك 
علاج الفتور الانجيل
الانجيل نار تسخنك وتعالج فتورك

الانجيل كمطرقة تحطم صخر قسوة قلبك

الانجيل سيف للشهوات والشياطين


الانجيل كنز
كلام ربنا مجانى واغلى من كل مجوهرات 
كذلك الفقراء رصيدك بالسماء


طوبى للذى يقرا والذين يسمعون والذين يفعلون












=


----------



## asmicheal (16 أغسطس 2017)

+ معجزة السيدة العذراء باتريب +
فى زمان خلافة هارون الرشيد حكم مصر والى ظالم اضطهد المسيحيين وأذاقهم ألوان العذاب، وأمر بهدم الكنائس. فأرسل قوادا من أعوانه لكل مكان، ومعهم أوامر مشددة من الخليفة بهدم كل كنيسة فى طريقهم، واستمروا على هذا الحال ينتقلون من بلد لأخرى حتى وصلوا مدينة تسمى أتريب، وكان بها كنيسة على أسم السيدة العذراء، وكانت مبنية بناء فاخرا، وبها أعمدة من الرخام، ومغشاة بالذهب- وما أن شعر كاهن الكنيسة بوصولهم حتى دخل الكنيسة وصلى صلاة حارة بدموع، وطلب من السيدة العذراء صاحبة البيعة أن تعينه فى تلك الساعة الرهيبة. ثم خرج الى الأمير وأتى به الى الكنيسة وأراه ما فيها من نفائس وذهب، وأراه أيضا أيقونة السيدة العذراء وقال للأمير، أممهلنى ثلاثة أيام حتى أتيك بأمر الخليفة الرشيد باعفاء هذه البيعة من الهدم، فضحك الأمير قائلا: ان الخليفة فى بغداد، وبيننا وبينه سفر لا يقل عن شهرين، فكيف تقول أنت انك تأتى منه بأمر بعد ثلاثة أيام؟ هذا ليس بمعقول.
فقال الكاهن أنى بكل تأكيد سأحصل على هذا الأمر، حتى ولو كان الخليفة أبعد من هذا، وأنى فى هذه الأيام ملزم بنفقات اقامتك أنت ومن معك، وأخرج الكاهن من جيبه 300 دينار وسلمها للأمير. وبعد الحاح شديد رضى الأمير أن يمهل الكاهن هذه الثلاث أيام قائلا له: أعلم تماما أنه لابد أن تهدم هذه الكنيسة بعد ثلاثة أيام. فأجاب الكاهن: ان لى أمل عظيم فى أن السيدة العذراء التى حلت الحديد وخلصت متياس قادرة أن تمنع عنا تهديدك هذا، وهى تحامى عن بيعتها، ثم هرع الكاهن الى حيث أيقونة السيدة العذراء وجثا أمامها، وصلى بحرارة قائلا: "غيثينا أيتها العذراء الطاهرة ولا تجعلى أعداءنا يشمتون فينا، وان كنا قد أخطأنا فسامحينا. واننا قد ألقينا هذا العبء الثقيل عليك فاسألى ابنك عنا. فهذا هو الوقت الذى تظهر فيه قوتك العظيمة، فأسرعى ياسيدتى لنجدتنا حتى لا تهدم بيعتك، وكيف يمكن أن نصير عارا بين البشر وأنت معنا يأم الله".
وهكذا أخذ الكاهن يصلى، ودموعه تسيل على وجنتيه، وهو لم يذق طعاما حتى خارت قواه من الجوع، وهو مازال متمسكا بايمانه ورجائه الثابت.
حينئذ نطقت السيدة العذراء من الأيقونة قائلة: أنا العذراء المعينة لكم، لا تخافوا من تهديد الأمير فقد عملت لك كل ما طلبت وسوف يأتيه الأمر بالعفو عن هذه البيعة من رئيسه الأعلى فى الحال.
وفى أثنا صلاة الكاهن وكان ليلا، كان الخليفة نائما فى بغداد، فاذا به يرى نورا ساطعا الهيا فاستيقظ من نومه مرتعدا فرأى العذراء والدة الاله القدير، فاضطرب لساعته وفزع جدا من منظرها المهوب فقالت له: أنا مريم أم يسوع الذى فعلت معه كل هذه الشرور، ودبرت حيلك، وأمرت بهدم الكنائس، فكيف تنام هادىء البال، وبسببك أصبح المسيحيون فى كل مكان فى أشقى حال؟ أنا العذراء أم الاله الذى بإرادته أعطاك هذا السلطان، فارجع وتبعن أعمالك، واخش الله وإلا سيكون لك عذاب أليم، وتقاسى شدائد مرة، وأتعابا كثيرة حتى تشتهى موتك عن حياتك. فارتجف الخليفة قائلا: كل ما تريدينه يا مولاتى أفعله لك، ولا تؤذيننى ياسيدتى.
فقالت: "أريد أن تكتب حالا مرسوما بخط يدك وتختمه بخاتمك وترسله لأعوانك الذين فى أتريب ليصلهم اليوم، ويمنعهم من تخريب الكنائس والاعتداء على المسيحيين". فقال لها الخليفة: وكيف يصل اليوم فان هذا لا يمكن لا بالبحر ولا بالبر. فأجابته: أكتب المرسوم، وبعون الله سوف يصل فى يد الأمير قبل أن يقوم من نومه، فارتعد الخليفة من هذا السلطان الذى تكلمت به، وكتب بيده مرسوما الى الأمير الذى فى أتريب: "أنا الخليفة هارون الرشيد أكتب بيدى هذا المرسوم فأسرعوا بالحضور حالا ولا تتعرضوا للمسيحيين فى هدم كنائسهم وبادروا بسرعة الى". ثم ختم الخطاب وبهت متحيرا ماذا سيحدث بعد ذلك. واذا بطائر له منقار أتى، وخطف الخطاب من يده وطار بسرعة ثم اختفت العذراء من أمامه، وبعد برهة وجيزة كان الطائر فى مدينة أتريب وجاء حيث كان الأمير جالسا ورمى الخطاب عليه وطار.
فتح الأمير الخطاب وهو مذهول. واذا به من الرشيد يأمره بضرورة العودة فى الحال. قرأه مرة وأعاد قراءته، ثم أمعن النظر فى الختم، وفى خط الرسالة فاذا كله من الرشيد، فتعجب وتحير، ولكنه ارتاب، فأرسل الى الكاهن فحضر بسرعة وقال له: اخبرنى ماذا فعلت، ومن خلصك هذا الخلاص العجيب وأتى لك بهذا العفو الشامل؟
حينئذ أجابه الكاهن بملء الايمان، وبقلب مملوء ابتهاجا: ان هذا ليس عمل انسان منظور، بل أنه فعل أم النور والدة الاله التى تسهل لنا كل طريق، وتحمل عنا كل ثقل. ثم قص عليه الكاهن صلاته واستجابتها من الأيقونة، فبهت الأمير وآمن بالسيد المسيح، ودخل الى الكنيسة وقبل أيقونة العذراء وتضرع اليها لكى تسمع له هو أيضا وتحرسه فى سفره. ثم أخرج الأمير الثلثمائة دينار التى أعطاها له الكاهن وردها له، وأعطاه عليه مئة دينار أخرى كتذكار. ثم قام مسرعا وترك الكنائس وذهب الى بغداد حيث قابل الخليفة فوجده متحيرا. وبعد تبادل السلام سأل الأمير فورا: يا مولانا جأتنا منك رسالة فهل هذا صحيح أم تزوير؟ قال له الخليفة: ان الرسالة منى، ولكن أعلمنى سريعا عما جرى. فقص الأمير على الخليفة كل ما رآه فى مدينة أتريب، وقصة الكاهن والخطاب والطائر. فقام الخليفة فى الحال وقال: سوف نبنى كنيسة للمسيحيين على اسم السيدة العذراء أم النور لتكون عونى فى حياتى وتخلصنى من الشرور المحيطة بى، وتكون هذه الكنيسة أفخر من سائر المعابد التى رأيناها فى حياتنا.
وفعلا ابتدأوا باجتهاد فى بناء الكنيسة ووضعوا بها نفائس كثيرة وأيضا أيقونة للسيدة العذراء. وهناك اجتمع المسيحيون المشتتون.. اجتمع المسيحيون المضطهدون للصلاة بفرح وتهليل بعد أن كانوا فى زوايا الأرض وكهوفها ومغاورها مختبئين خائفين من هول ما وقع عليهم من عذاب.
وهكذا بفضل شفاعة السيدة العذراء انتصرت المسيحية، وارتفعت راية الصليب، وبطلت مشورة المعاندين.
شفاعتها تكون معنا وتحرسنا جميعا. آمين.


----------



## asmicheal (16 أغسطس 2017)

معجزة تحدث سنويا في اليونان يوم ظ،ظ¥ أغسطس منذ عام 1705. حيث هناك دير راهبات في جزيرة كيفالونيا غرب اليونان.
حيث اقترب القراصنة الاتراك عام 1705من الدير لسرقته فقامت الراهبات برفع الصلوات بحرارة للقديسة مريم العذراء لتتدخل وتنقذهم.
وبالفعل استجابت القديسة مريم لصلاتهم وارسلت ثعابين الي الدير بمجرد ان اقتحم القراصنة الدير وجدوه ممتلئ بالثعابين في كل مكان ففروا هاربين من الخوف والزعر وابتعدوا عن الدير وتجاهلوه.
منذ ذلك العام وحتي يومنا هذا تظهر هذه الثعابين في هذا الدير لكنها لا تؤذي أحدا.
هذه الثعابين لها عبر صغيرة على رؤوسها علي شكل صليب وألسنتها أيضا في شكل صليب. وتظهر في وحول ساحة الكنيسة، وعلى الجدران وعلى برج الجرس.
.كما تظهر الثعابين أثناء القداس وهي غير ضارة وأثناء الاحتفالات تزحف الثعابين علي ايقونة القديسة مريم كما لو انها تقدم التكريم لها. كما تزحف تجاه الكاهن وتجاه الحاضرين ولا تضر أحدا.
وبمجرد ان ينتهي القداس في 15 أغسطس، تختفي الثعابين مرة أخرى إلى البرية في المنطقة. ولا يمكن العثور على الثعابين حتى العام التالي



=


----------



## asmicheal (16 أغسطس 2017)

معجزة للعذراء تحدث كل عام باليونان وتذاع مباشرعلي التلفزيون اليوناني 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqN_6OJ8jNM

​=


----------



## asmicheal (16 أغسطس 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GakY9HYpYLQ


حد هيقوللى 
ليه لم يؤمن فلان او علان لما حصلت امامة المعجزة
اقولك النور المقدس يظهر داخل كنيسة القيامة كل سنة على الملا 
هل يؤمن كل من يراه ؟

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GakY9HYpYLQ

=​


----------



## asmicheal (16 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## asmicheal (16 أغسطس 2017)

=​


----------



## asmicheal (16 أغسطس 2017)

من اقوال المتنيح الانبا كيرلس مطران ميلانو
وبخط يده 








=​


----------



## asmicheal (16 أغسطس 2017)

“اِرْمِ خُبْزَكَ عَلَى وَجْهِ ظ±لْمِيَاهِ فَإِنَّكَ تَجِدُهُ بَعْدَ أَيَّامٍ كَثِيرَةٍ.”
**اَلْجَامِعَةِâ€¬ *11:1â€¬ *
في كنيسة بإحدى مدن شمال إنجلترا... وقبيل عيد الميلاد لعام 1958م اجتمع بعض الأعضاء وقرروا تهيئة المبني للاحتفال بالعيد...
غير أن عاصفة شديدة قامت بالليل حطمت كل ما صنعوه ...
كما سقط جزء كبير من ملاط إحدى الحوائط فظهر شق كبير وفجوة في الحائط...
أعاد الأعضاء العمل ..لكنهم وقفوا عاجزين عن التصرف بخصوص هذا الشق..
ذهب راعي الكنيسة الي صالة مزاد... فشاهد غطاء مائدة أبيض جميل مطرَّز، فشعر أنه مناسب لتغطية الشق...فاشتراه ببعض الشلنات....
على محطة الأتوبيس شاهد الراعي سيدة تبكي ...
فأدرك أنها في ضيقة شديدة... سألها إن كانت تذهب معه إلى الكنيسة، وهناك أنصت إلى قصتها...
لكنه لاحظ أن السيدة قد توقفت عن الحديث فجأة وصارت تركز على غطاء المائدة الأبيض....
سألها عن سبب صمتها، فأجابت أن هذا الغطاء هو ملكها، قدمه لها زوجها، وأنه يوجد عليه الثلاثة احرف الأولي من اسمها...
ثم روت له كيف عاشت هي وزوجها في فيينا...
وفي أثناء الحرب وُضع زوجها في معسكر، وقد جاء إليها خبر وفاته....فجاءت إلى بريطانيا لتعمل مربية لأطفال....
لكنها إذ جاءت إلى المدينة وجدت فرصة العمل قد ضاعت منها.
تأثر الراعي بقصتها جدًا... وطلب منها أن تأخذ هذا الغطاء بكونه ذكرى من زوجها....
أما هي فإذ عرفت أنه سيغطي به شقًا في جدار الكنيسة...رفضت قبوله...
قائلة إنها تود أن تقدم شيئًا في هذا العيد لأية أسرة أو إنسانٍ.... ولكن إذ لا تملك ما تقدمه... فإنها تتنازل عن هذا الغطاء للكنيسة....
تركت السيدة الكنيسة، وبعد ساعات قليلة امتلأت الكنيسة بالقادمين للاحتفال...
عاد الكل إلى منازلهم وبقي رجل واحد جاء إلى الراعي يسأله:
- من أين هذا الغطاء؟
- اشتريته من مزاد... لماذا تسأل؟
- إنه هديتي لزوجتي في فيينا.
- وهل أنت تعيش هناك؟
- لا، فقد افترقنا أنا وزوجتي بسبب الحرب، وأُرسلت زوجتي إلى معسكر... واخبروني أنها ماتت. وقد جئت إلى انجلترا أعمل في تصليح الساعات في هذه المدينة.
دُهش الراعي للأحداث العجيبة التي يلمسها بنفسه،
فأخبر الزوج بأن زوجته كانت في الكنيسة منذ ساعات،
وأنها أيضا  تظن بأن زوجها قد مات،
وأنها جاءت إلى إنجلترا للقيام بالعمل كمربية...
ثم أخبره عن اسم العائلة التي في المدينة المجاورة الني كانت تود أن تعمل عندهم كمربية لأطفالها.
ذهب الزوج إلى الأسرة واكتشف عنوان زوجته عن طريق خطاب أرسلته لهم بعد وصولها...
وفي الصباح الباكر التقى الزوج بزوجته بعد سنوات،
وفرحا أنهما عادا إلى بيت الزوجية من خلال تنازل الزوجة الفقيرة عن غطاء المائدة لتستر به حائطٍ مشقوقٍ!
لقد أدركت أن اللَّه قدم لها في هذا العالم أضعاف ما قدمته من أجل محبتها....
شعر الزوجان أن كل أمورهما لا تسير اعتباطًا....
بل تعمل يدَّ اللَّه الخفية لحسابهما....
* أعمال محبتنا للَّه وللناس تقود حياتنا خفية...
يتقبلها اللَّه رائحة بخور طيبة ....
وبسببها يُوجّه الأحداث لحسابنا ونحن لا ندري...
لنلقِ خبزنا على وجه المياه، حتمًا سيعود إلينا يومًا ما!
&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## asmicheal (16 أغسطس 2017)

اخر 10 جنيهات = 10000 جنية &#55357;&#56496;
معجزة جباره حصلت ف المنيا 
كان فيه ولد صغير تاه من مامته فى قداس يوم الاحد ومامته قلبت الدنيا عليه مالقتهوش المهم أم الواد ده قعدت تصلى ولغاية الساعه 10 بالليل ماكنش الولد جيه .
وعلى الساعه 12 كده وبعد ما دوروا فى الاقسام والمستشفيات وبلغوا البوليس والعيله والناس كلها عرفت .
لقوا واحد بموتوسيكل كان راكب معاه الولد ده واول ما الولد نزل منه اختفي الراجل بالموتوسيكل بتاعه كله استغرب وسألوا الولد راح قال أنا نزلت اجيب قربانه واحد ماعرفهوش شدنى وخطفنى وكان هايتصل بيكوا عشان ياخد فلوس وجيه راجل بره دفع الفلوس ليهم بالليل وجابنى معاه ووصلنى لغاية هنا ولما ركبت وراه قاللى قول لماما مارجرجس بيقولك الـ10 جنية اللى أدتيهاله ف عيده مع أنك ماكنش معاكى غيرها دفعهالك 10 الاف
=​


----------



## asmicheal (17 أغسطس 2017)

كنيسة مارمرقس مصر الجديدة
الخميس 17 اغسطس 2017
الانبا اسطفانوس اسقف ببا والفشن
الخدمة 
كل انسان مسيحى خادم فى مكانة
اساسات الخدمة
1- الحب
المسيحية حب .. المسيح حب معاملته مع الخطاة شفاء المرضى خدمته صليبه قيامته رعايته لكنيسته اتحبنى ؟
فى الابدية معرفتنا هتزيد ومحبتنا هتزيد كل يوم جديد
كل عمل تعمله هو اللى يحتوى على المحبة
المحبة قوية كالموت 
المحبة لا تسقط ابدا لان المحبة هى الله
المحبة توغير ولا تتغير
المحبة تحصن 


2- الخفاء
خدمتك الخفية 
الخدمة تعمل كثيرا وتتكلم قليلا
عمل ربنا صاحب العمل
الله يتكلم فى الخفاء والهدوء والامور غير المعلنة
لن تجد لا تقتل فى المسيحية لان المسيحية تعالج جذور المشكلة لا تغضب
الكلام الكتير عن الخدمة يحارب الشيطان الخدمة والخادم 
الخدمة ارتكازها على الصلاة
لا تقل عملت او عملنا قول الله عمل كذا وكذا
دة يعطيك احساس عمل الله وانك تعمل مع الله وتاخد مديح الله لا مديح الناس
ما ذنب الناردين لو فاحت رائحته
ثمار ليس لافتخارك او كبريائك انما ل المجد لربنا وليس ذاتك
تيم ورك حتى لا تظهر الان
قدم غيرك 
ليتمجد الله بى او بغيرى ويفضل ان يكون بغيرى 
انا بعمل وبجدية لكن مقدمين بعضكم بعضا فى الكرامة
المهم العمل يتم
ملح الارض يدوب ويعمل بهدوء بلا صوت يؤثر ولا يتاثر ولا يفقد خواصة 
ان كنت ارضى الناس فانا عبد الناس
ارضى ربنا فى الخفاء
والمكافاة من الله لا البشر
فى السماء هنلاقى مفاجات ناس لها اعمال كثيرة بالخفاء
وكثيرين مشاهير اخدوا اجرهم على الارض
اعمل كثيرا وتكلم قليلا 
انا عارف اعمالك حتى لو الناس لا تعرف ولا تمدح كفاية يا رب انك عارف 
دة بيطمنى 

رجع المجد لربنا 
اى عمل او خدمة ناجحة وراءها خدمة خفاء 
مخدع صلاة .. خدمة الكلمة مش لتتكلم انما دعوة للامتلاء 
افتقاد
تحضير نفسي وروحى ووجبة تشبع المستمع


زوجة اسحق صلاة ابراهيم

صلى من اجل الكلمة
اثنان اثنان واحد يخدم والتانى يصلى 
الخدمة المخفاه اعمق من الخدمة المعلنة
الشهرة والمديح  لنفسك ينتقص من مجد ربنا 

ينبغى ان نفعل هذا ولا نترك تلك
لتمجيد اسم ربنا

العمل الخفى صلاة لنجاح العمل

بقدر اختفائك وانكار ذاتك بقدر نجاح خدمتك
مجدا من الناس لست اقبل

بلاش تتوه فى المجد

المجد كله لربنا


الصدقة والصلاة والصوم 
الصدقة علاقتك بالاخر
الصلاة علاقتك بربنا
الصوم علاقتك بجسدك


الله يرانا دائما كما نحن فى قلوبنا لا كما نحاول ان نظهر امام الاخرين 




3- الاحتمال
محتملين بعضكم بعضا 
ضعفات الضعفاء واضعاف الضعفاء
احتمال التجربة
الاحتمال من اجل الحب
من الداخل وليس ظاهرى
الاحتمال بالعمل والحق وليس بالكلام
المحبة تحتمل كل شيىء


المحبة لا تطلب ما لنفسها
راحتى - كرامتى بل للاخر

المحبة تحتمل كم مرة اخطات وربنا احتملك فكيف لا تحترم غيرك 


الاحتمال يحتاج القلب الواسع  

تحتمل الناس لانك تتعامل مع الله وليس مع الناس 
تحتملهم لانهم صورة الله 


الاحتمال محتاج قوة اعصاب 
اطلب اليكم ايها الاقوياء ان تحتملوا ضعف الضعفاء
القوى يحتمل الضعيف
مين القوى ميهمنيش .. المهم القوى يرفع الضعيف

الاحتمال محتاج التماس العذر للاخر 


علاقة طردية بين المحبة والاحتمال

لا ترد الاساءة  بالاساءة
الفرق بين التسامح والغفران مقدار المحبة ونسيان الاساءة


احتمالك للاخر يساعدك باحتمال التجارب 

احفظوا انفسكم فى محبة الله

فى محبة الله ... الله يحبنى بلا تغيير 
الهى كثيرا لا افهمكم لكنى اثق فى حبك



كم الالامات احتملتها العذراء 



















=


----------



## asmicheal (17 أغسطس 2017)

تحيا النفوس و ترانا !
في إحدى جزر البحر الإيجي، عاش، منذ سنوات، كاهن كثير التّقوى. كانت نفسه مملوءة رأفةً بأبناء رعيّته، وخاصّة بالمتألّمين منهم. وجاء يوم، جُرّب فيه هو نفسه وتألّم كثيراً. كانت ابنته فتاةً مميّزة، متزوّجة من شابّ نبيل وشجاع. ويوم حان ميعاد وضعها مولودها الأوّل، رقدت!.
وذهبت كشهيدة لتلاقي وجه خالقها، مخلّفة وراءها أسىً عظيمًا.

تألّم الأب الكاهن كثيراً لفراق ابنته. لكنّه، بإيمان غير متزعزع، لم يفتر عن تقديم التّمجيد لاسم الله. وترجم محبّته هذه لابنته، بصلواتٍ حارّةٍ كان يقدّمها لراحة نفسها، وأعمالِ رحمةٍ خفيّةٍ.
كان للكاهن أخٌ قبطان، محارِب قديم، لم يعد يرتاد البحر بعد. كان قد اشترى أراضي كثيرة، ويعيش من خيراتها. لكن، للأسف، كان شبه ملحدٍ، رغم أنّه يتميّز بقلبٍ طيّب.
في الأمسيات، عندما كان يجتمع، في بيت الكاهن المضياف، بعضُ الأصدقاء، من سكّان الجزيرة الطّيّبين، الّذين كانوا يساعدون الكاهن في خدمة الكنيسة، كانوا يتحادثون بينما كانوا يحتسون شراب الأعشاب السّاخن.
في إحدى الأمسيات، راح القبطان يسخر من أخيه الكاهن، قائلاً:

- مهلاً، يا أبتِ المسكين، لا وجود لحياة أخرى، وابنتك لا تستطيع أبداً أن تعرف ما نقول وما نفعل!.
حاول الكاهن، بدماثته المعهودة، أن يحوّل عدم إيمان أخيه، لعلمه أنّ نفسه، في العمق، تعاني صقيعًا شديدًا. لكن، لم يبدُ أنّ القبطان قد تأثّر بما قاله أخوه.
في إحدى الأمسيات، عاين الكاهن ابنته، في الحلم، مُغلَّفةً بالنّور، ومتسربِلَةً بلباس أبيض ناصع، ومبتهجةً، وقد قالت له: "أبي، أشكرك على كلّ شيء: على محبّتك، وصلواتك، وأعمال الرّحمة الّتي قمتَ بها من أجلي. وقل لعمّي، أيضًا، إذا سمحت، أننّي أشكره على السّمكة الّتي بعثها لي". قالت هذا، وضحكت ملائكيًّا. إذ ذاك، انتهى الحلم.
عندما نهض الكاهن، في الصّباح، شعر بفرحٍ غامر وتأثّرٍ شديد.
في المساء، قصّ حلمه على الأصدقاء المجتمعين. تأثّر الجميع، باستثناء القبطان، الّذي راح ينظر إلى أخيه بارتياب. لكنّ الكاهن، عندما وصل في حديثه إلى ذكر السّمكة الّتي تشكر الابنة عمّها عليها، قال إنّه لم يفهم عمّا كانت تتحدّث. عندها، انتصب القبطان متأثّراً بشدّة، وقد امتلأت عيناه بالدّموع، وراحت يداه ترتجفان. أمّا إيمانه، الّذي كان مستترًا عميقًا في قلبه، فقد خرج من شفتيه بهتافه: "يا إلهي". إذ ذاك، راح الجميع يتهامسون، وينظرون بعضهم إلى بعض الآخر باستغراب. ومن ثمّ سألوه أن يفسّر لهم ماذا حدث، ولماذا بدا عليه كلّ هذا الاضطراب والتّأثّر.
عندما هدأ قليلاً، عاد فجلس إلى كرسيّه، والدّموع تسحّ من عينيه وتغمر وجهه المضيء، وراح يُخبر بصوت متّضع: "نعم، إنّها الحقيقة. الأرواح تحيا ، وترانا!... يوم الدّفن، إذ كنتُ أتهيّأ للنّزول إلى الكنيسة، حيث ستُقْرأ الصّلاة لراحة نفس ابنة أخي - وأنت تعرف، يا أبتِ، كم كنتُ أحبّ ابنتكَ. كانت دائماً كالملاك - في تلك اللّحظة، أتى صديقٌ لي صيّاد، وقد وصل لتوّه من الشّاطىء. كنتُ قد اتّفقتُ معه على أن أشتري منه، من وقتٍ إلى آخر، كلّ سمكة مميّزة يصطادها. لكنّني، في تلك اللّحظة، شعرتُ بالغضب بسبب حضوره، وقد حمل معه سمكة "هامور" كبيرة.
عاجلته بالقول: لا أريد، اليوم، سمكًا، لا أريد شيئًا. لقد رقدت ابنة أخي اليوم!. نظر إليّ الرّجل وقد تسمّر في مكانه، صامتًا. حزنتُ لأجله، فقلت له:
- سوف أدفع لك ثمنها. لكن، أَعطِها لأحد الفقراء عن روح ابنة أخي!.
أخذ المال، وعزّاني، ثمّ غادر بسرعة. نسيتُ هذا الحدث، ولم أخبره لأحد.
لكنّ نفس ابنة أخي الصّغيرة لم تنسهُ، وقد أرسلت تشكرني". 
قال ذلك، ومسح دموعه بيده. ثمّ ضحك بفرح كبير، كبير جدًّا!. ومن فيض هذا الضّحك الفرح، استشفّ الكاهن بزوغ فجر الإيمان من جديد في قلب أخيه. لقد انقضى ليلُ عدم الإيمان...
ثمّ تمتم الكاهن: "ممجّد اسمك، أيّها الرّبّ الكلّيّ الرّأفة"... ضامًّا أخاه بنظرته الحنونة.




=


----------



## asmicheal (17 أغسطس 2017)

عظيـــم هــو حنـــانـــك يا رب ... قصه حقيقيه
القصة باختصار يحكيها طفل عمره 10 سنوات كان يعيش مع احدى قريباته فى احدى قرى الصعيد. و كان النظام صارم فى هذا البيت النوم من 8 مساء و الاستيقاظ من 4 صباحا للصلاة و كانت قريبته تقرأ لأهل البيت صباح كل يوم الانجيل وتشرح و تفسر ما قرأته بروح تعليمى و بسلطان ثم ينصرف كل واحد الى عمله.
و في احد الايام وصلت الجرائد اليومية الى المنزل و حاول الصبى أن يقرأ العناوين الرئيسية و لما لم يفهم بعض الكلمات ذهب الى قريبته طالبا منها تفسير ما تعذر عليه فهمه. فأجابته برقة :"حبيبي أنا آسفة أنا لا اعرف القراءة" الصبي ظن انها تمزح فأعاد السؤال و أتاه نفس الرد.
احتار الصبى كيف أنها لا تعرف القراءة و هي تقرأ أمامه كل يوم الإنجيل بل و تشرح ما تقرأ و ظن إنها لا تريد أن تضيع وقتها مع طفل. اضطرت هذه السيدة أن تقص عليه قصتها فقد كانت اكبر أخواتها السبع و كان هذا سبب ألمها و تعبها لمده 19 سنه لأنه لما ولدت و ادخلها والدها المدرسة و كان أيامها التعليم مش منتشر و خاصة للبنات فهاج عليه رجال البيت و كانت فضيحة ازاى البنت تتعلم !! دى البنت للبيت!!.
خضع والدها لضغط الناس و أخرجها من المدرسة بعد أسبوع.و بعد فترة ندم والدها على قراره الخاطئ و ادخل كل أخواتها البنات المدرسة و أصبحت هى اقل أخواتها فهى الوحيدة التى لا تستطيع القراءة و الكتابة. كان الألم يعتصرها و زاد الألم لما رأت أخواتها يقرأن الإنجيل و المزامير و كانت دموعها حارقة على وجنتيها.
و فى يوم فى منتصف الليل أخذت تصلى و تبكى و خرجت منها كلمات عفوية غير مرتبة "يا رب أنت أبو الكل أنا مش عاوزة تعليم و لا شهادات انا بس عاوزة اقرأ إنجيلك المقدس أنا عاملة زى الوثنية وسط المسيحيين أرجوك يارب أرجوك" و نامت باكية و بعد أيام كانت أختها تجلس بجوارها و فى يدها الكتاب المقدس و إذا بها تنطق الكلام قبل أختها و عقلها يفهمه.
كاد قلبها أن يتوقف و ذهبت بسرعة إلى احد الكتب المدرسية فى غرفة أخواتها و إذا بها لا تفهم شيئا و عادت الحروف غريبة و غير مفهومة. رجعت إلى الكتاب المقدس و اذا بها تقرأه بطلاقة. لقد أعطاها الله القدرة على القراءة و لكن للإنجيل فقط كما كان طلبها. تنيحت هذه السيدة الفاضلة سنه 1980 و الكتاب المقدس لا يفارق يدها و لا قلبها.
ألا تعتقدوا أن هذه المرأة ستدين كل من تعلموا القراءة و الكتابة و لا يقرأون الكتاب المقدس.
عظيمة هي أعمالك يا رب. أنت معلم الجميع.
منقول




=


----------



## asmicheal (17 أغسطس 2017)

قصة في منتهي الروعة
&#55357;&#56887; قصة حقيقية تستحق القراءة

&#55357;&#56965; في احد الايام خرج الطبيب الجرآح الشهير د/ إيشان على عجل الي المطار للمشاركه في االمؤتمر العلمي الدولي الذي سيلقى فيه تكريماً على إنجآزاته الكبيره في علم الطب.
âڑ،&#55357;&#56485; وفجأه وبعد ساعه من الطيران أعلن الطيار ان الطائره اصابها عطل كبير بسبب صاعقه وستهبط اضطرارياً في اقرب مطار.
âœˆ بعد ان حطت الطائره في المطار توجه الدكتور الى استعلامات المطار مخاطباً: أنا طبيب عالمي كل دقيقه عندي تساوي ارواح الناس وانتم تريدون ان ابقى 16 ساعه بانتظار طائره؟
&#55357;&#56982; اجآبه الموظف: يادكتور اذا كنت على عجله من امرك يمكنك استئجار سياره، فرحلتك لا تبعد عن هنا سوى 3 ساعات بالسياره.
رضى د/ ايشآن على مضض وأخذ سياره وانطلق..
âک” وفجأة تغير الجو وبدأ المطر يهطل مدراراً واصبح من العسير أن يرى امامه... وتابع سيره.. وبعد ساعتين ايقن انه قد ضل الطريق واحس بالتعب..
&#55356;&#57313; رأى امامه منزل صغير فتوقف عنده وطرق الباب فسمع صوت امراه كبيره تقول تفضل بالدخول كائناً من كنت فالباب مفتوح,
âکژ  دخل وطلب من العجوز المقعدة ان يستعمل الهاتف. ضحكت العجوز وقالت اي هاتف يا بني الا ترى اين انت؟ هنا لايوجد كهرباء ولا هاتف ولكن تفضل واسترخي وخذ لنفسك فنجان شاي ساخن وهناك بعض الطعام كل حتى تسترد قوتك...
&#55356;&#57180; شكر الدكتور المرأه واخذ ياكل بينما كانت هي تصلي وتدعو.
&#55357;&#56911; وانتبه الى طفل صغير نائم لا يتحرك على سرير قرب العجوز وهي تهزه بين كل صلاه وصلاه.استمرت العجوز بالصلاه والدعاء طويلاً,
فتوجه لها قائلا: لقد اخجلني كرمك ونبل اخلاقك أتمني أن يتقبل الله صلاتك...
قالت العجوز: لقد تقبل الله صلواتي جميعا ما عدا واحدة...
â‌“â‌— فقال لها الدكتور وماهي؟
&#55357;&#56438; قالت له هذا الطفل الذي تراه حفيدي يتيم الابوين, اصابه مرض عضال عجز عنه كل طبيب هنا وقيل لي ان هناك جراحا كبيرا قادرا على علاجه يقال له د/ ايشان, ولكنه يعيش بعيداً من هنا وانا لا طاقه لي باخذه الى هناك واخشى ان يشقى هذا المسكين. وأنا أصلي من أجل ذلك..
&#55357;&#56487;بكى الدكتور وقال:
- أمي ان صلاتك قد عطلت الطائرات وأنزلت الصواعق وجعلت السماء تمطر كي يأتي الله بي اليكِ...
&#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;
"قد علمت انك تستطيع كل شيئ ولا يعسر عليك أمر"(أيوب2:42)
هل تساءلت يوما ماذا كان سيحصل لو تعاملنا مع الانجيل مثل ما نتعامل مع هواتفنا النقالة؟؟&#55357;&#56561;
ماذا لو حملناه معنا أينما نذهب.... في حقائبنا و جيوبنا ؟؟&#55357;&#56412;
ماذا لو قلبنا في صفحاته عدة مرات في اليوم ؟؟&#55357;&#56534;
ماذا لو عدنا لإحضاره في حال نسيانه؟؟ âڑ 
ماذا لو عاملناه كما لو أننا لا نستطيع العيش بدونه ؟؟â‌¤
-ونحن فعلا فعلا لا نستطيع العيش بدونه -
ماذا لو أعطيناه لأطفالنا كهدية ؟؟&#55356;&#57217;
ماذا لو قرأناه أثناء السفر ؟؟؟âœˆ
ماذا يحصل لو جعلناه من الأولويات اليومية ؟؟
ليكن شعارنا :
" الانجيل صديقي "



=


----------



## asmicheal (17 أغسطس 2017)

&#55357;&#56852;&#55356;&#57118;كلمة السر&#55356;&#57118; !!
عند أحد المطاعم الشهيره بشارع عباس العقاد ، خرج عم جرجس ، عامل النظافه بالمطعم ، خرج من الباب الخلفي ليفرغ محتويات صندوق القمامه في المكان المخصص لذلك خلف المطعم ، فتسمرت قدماه وارتعشت يداه حين وجد
طفل صغير من اطفال الشوارع يشارك الكلاب التي تجمعت تلتقط قوتها من فضلات الطعام ، وقد جمعتهم صداقة الجوع واللامأوي
رق قلب الرجل وفي رفق شديد وحنان بالغ وضع يده علي كتف الطفل وقربه إليه حتي يشعر بالأمان
أنت جعان ؟! هتقدر تجبلي ساندوتش من جوه ؟!
لأ أنا هبعتك مكان قريب ، تأكل فيه لما تشبع !!
انت شايف الفيلا اللي هناك دي ، آخر الشارع عاليمين ؟!
روح هناك ... خبط عالباب ...واللي يفتحلك قوله
متي ظ¢ظ¥ : ظ£ظ¤!!
اتجه الصبي ناحية الفيلا وقد ملأ الأمان والاطمئنان قلبه
طرق الباب ، ففتحت له سيده ، ملامح وجهها أوحت له بنفس الأمان والاطمئنان الذي أحسه في لمسة يد عم جرجس عامل النظافه بالمطعم
قال لها الطفل متي ظ¢ظ¥ : ظ£ظ¤......أجابته السيده ، إتفضل !!
دخل الطفل خلفها واذا به من الداخل بيت فسيح مريح وجميل تنفس الصعداء وقال في نفسه ، يا إلهي معقوله هيأكلوني هنا ؟!!!
وهنا قاطعته السيده ، يبدو انك جعان ، مش كده ؟
فعلا تعالي ورايا اتفضل وأخذته الي مائده فيها من الأطعمة ما لم يره من قبل حتي في الأفلام !!
اتفضل ، كل اللي نفسك فيه ، لغاية لما تشبع اكل الطفل حتي شبع وأخذ يردد في نفسه مع أني لا أعرف من هو
متي ظ¢ظ¥ : ظ£ظ¤، .......لكن يبدو أنه رجل غني وطيب وكريم
بعد أن اكل الطفل وشبع ، جاءته السيده مره أخرى وقالت
سأجهز لك الحمام ،وأحضرت له غيار نظيف وتركته في الحمام ليأخذ دش قبل النوم ، غاب الطفل وقت طويل وهو مستمتع في البانيو وهو ما زال يردد في نفسه ، مع أني لا أعرف من هو متي ظ¢ظ¥ : ظ£ظ¤ .....لكن يبدو أنه رجل طيب وكريم
بعد الحمام اصطحبته السيده إلي غرفة النوم وقالت له ، هنا سيكون مكانك الليله ، اتجه الطفل الي سريره الدافي المريح ونام واستدفأ
استدفأ بدفأ وحنان بالغ وأمان واطمئنان قلب لم يحسه أبدا من قبل ، وراح يغط في نوم عميق حتي الصباح
في الصباح قالت له السيده ، اتبعني لغرفة الطعام لكي تتناول فطورك. تبعها الطفل وأكل وشبع حينئذ سألته السيده ، بالأمس حينما فتحت لك الباب قلت لي ، متي ظ¢ظ¥: ظ£ظ¤
تري هل تعرف ماذا يعني ذلك ؟!!
أجابها الطفل بصراحه انا لا اعرف معناها ،
ألا يوجد هنا عم متي ؟؟!!
صديقي ... صديقتي
إن أردت أن تعرف معني كلمة السر ، افتح كتابك المقدس الآن وإقرأ متي ظ¢ظ¥ : ظ£ظ¤ الي 40 وبعد أن تعرف كلمة السر قرر ماذا انت فاعل !!
&#55356;&#57145;&#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57145;&#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57145;&#55357;&#56911;
34 ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي، رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ.
35 لأَنِّي جُعْتُ فَأَطْعَمْتُمُونِي. عَطِشْتُ فَسَقَيْتُمُونِي. كُنْتُ غَرِيبًا فَآوَيْتُمُونِي.
36 عُرْيَانًا فَكَسَوْتُمُونِي. مَرِيضًا فَزُرْتُمُونِي. مَحْبُوسًا فَأَتَيْتُمْ إِلَيَّ.
37 فَيُجِيبُهُ الأَبْرَارُ حِينَئِذٍ قَائِلِينَ: يَا رَبُّ، مَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ جَائِعًا فَأَطْعَمْنَاكَ، أَوْ عَطْشَانًا فَسَقَيْنَاكَ؟
38 وَمَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ غَرِيبًا فَآوَيْنَاكَ، أَوْ عُرْيَانًا فَكَسَوْنَاكَ؟
39 وَمَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ مَحْبُوسًا فَأَتَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ؟
40 فَيُجِيبُ الْمَلِكُ وَيَقوُل لَهُمْ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ فَعَلْتُمُوهُ بِأَحَدِ إِخْوَتِي هؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ، فَبِي فَعَلْتُمْ.
=


----------



## asmicheal (17 أغسطس 2017)

امثال قبطية شعبية قديمة
+ عيش بطاعة وحب ووداعة...  وبلاش تعمل ابليس شماعة
+ اياك والنميمة هتخليك...  في ايد الشيطان عجينة
+ ابعد عن الذات واترك الشهوات... وانت في الهنا تبات
+ تصلي في كل حين...  الرب يكون لك معين
+ بكلامك تتبرر وتعيش في امان...  وبكلامك تدان ايها الجبان
+ كلما تنكر ذاتك...  يظهر المسيح في حياتك
+ يللي انت فرحان بشبابك...  اوعي الشهوة تخبط علي بابك
+ تعيش في سلام...  لما تقلل الكلام
+ من اجل الطاعة...  نستحمل النطاعة



=

=


----------



## asmicheal (18 أغسطس 2017)

كنيسة مارمرقس مصر الجديدة
الجمعة 18  اغسطس 2017
الانبا تادرس مطران بورسعيد وتوابعها 
القانون الروحى
وعاء او شوال لكل الممارسات الروحية
هو ايقونه تحولنا لصورةالله ومثاله
القانون نظام 
الامور المادية تحكمها قوانين فما بالك الروحيات  لتصل للسماء
بدون القانون تتعرض لمشاكل كتير يصير بلا لجام
الانسان الروحى بقانونة الروحى ماشي صح 
الانسان الروحى يفرح بالقانون ويسعى له
القانون الروحى يضبط الامور الروحية  بسرعة مناسبة
القوانين المدنية ربما جافة 
القانون الروحى اكثر مرونة وعلى حسب احتياج وقدرة ممارس القانون الروحى 
القانون الروحى وسيله هدفى هو السيد المسيح
هدفى انت يا رب اولا وقبل كل شييء
القانون الروحى وضع للانسان وليس العكس
هدف الكنيسة من القانون الروحى خلاص نفس الانسان
القانون الروحى ليس فرض ولا الزام ولا واجب ولا اوامر لكنه نظام روحى بحرية ارادتى الكاملة لاصل واقترب من الله
الله يريد الجميع يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون
القانون الروحى ليس سيف على رقبة الانسان عقوبة لو خالفه انما هى حياة حب مع الله حتى نصل اليه فى السماء 
لا تنظر الى الله خارج اطار المحبة مهما كانت ظروفك صعبة او ضيقات 

بركات القانون الروحى

1- نمو فى حياتنا الروحية حتى تلتصق ارادتنا ب الله ونستمتع بعشرة الله بكل لحظة
بالتدرج ومتابعة اب الاعتراف
تغير بالسلوك للاحسن
 عمق باداء الممارسات الروحية - سلام بالقلب يزيد يوم بعد يوم


2- يساعد الانسان بضبط النفس ومحاسبتها 
محبة الانسان للناس تزيد


3- تعطى الانسان قوة روحية
الممارسات الروحية المنتظمة تحصن الانسان ضد حروب الشياطين 




معوقات القانون الروحى  (7 حروب )

1- الاستعباد والعبودية للقانون  ليه يحدك قانون .. لا امارس القانون اجبارا بل بحريتى وبما يناسبنى ولفايدتى وبفرح امارس قانونى الروحى
حتى لو لم ادرك قوة القانون فهى ترعب الشياطين
كيف اتعلم الصلاة.. بالصلاة 

2- الفتور والملل .. علاجها تجبر نفسك على تنفيذ قانونك وربنا هيعطيك قوة ونعمة هصلى مهما حصللى .. اعتبر الملل نوع من حفظ نفسنا من الكبرياء ان فرحتنا بالصلاة من ربنا مش مننا .. لا تستسلم للكسل .. اجرى على ابيك الروحى ليلحقك


3- حرب الكبرياء .. نتمم قانوننا الروحى الفريسي والعشار .. لا تكن متباهى على غيرك قارن نفسك بالاعلى روحيا والقديسين .. لا تكن بار فى عينى نفسك .. مجدا من الناس لست اقبل 



4-حرب المشغوليه .. الشيطان لن يقول لك لا تصلى انما يلخمك باعمال كثيرة واشفاق يؤذيك كى لا تتم قانونك الروحى .. احترسوا فى خدمتكم للاخرين ان تنسي خدمة نفسك وابديتك .. ينبغى ان نعمل هذا ولا نترك تلك .. ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه .. قانونك الروحى دوائك اليومى الضرورى ليحقق بقية الاعمال الاخرى .. هل مشغولياتك اكتر من داود الملك 7 مرات القائل والفاعل سبحتك على اعمالك يا رب
هتفضى لو المشغوليات بعدتك عن خلاص نفسك وابديتك


5- الطياشة والسرحان .. ضربة شيطان ليمنع تركيزك بصلواتك .. علاجها استخدم اكتر من حاسة اقرا بصوت .. واختار الوقت والمكان المناسب .. صلى ارتجالى لتعالج طياشتك وسرحانك فى الصلاة تامل وطلب  


6- الضربة اليمينية .. احساس مش نافع او احساس انك قديس وعظيم تمادى بالقانون ..  الطاعة افضل من ذبائح كثيرة .. الذين بلا مرشد يتساقطون كاوراق الخريف 


7- حرب الشعور بالتعب .. لو كملت الصلاة هتلاقى التعب يختفى 
اذا غلبك النعاس زدها مزاميرا 


8- ضياع الهدف .. انسي هدفك الحقيقي .. تتميم القانون وليس محبة الله والتقرب منه .. لا تياس اضبط قانونك مع اب اعترافك 






الفوائد الروحية تنمو وتتدرج بداخلنا حتى وان لم نلحظها 
لا تستعجل فقط كن امينا بقانونك الروحى 
















=


----------



## asmicheal (18 أغسطس 2017)

جمال يفوق الوصف.. كنيسة السيدة العذراء بسلوفينيا وهى تقع في وسط القارة الأوروبية. يحدها كل من إيطاليا غربا، النمسا شمالا، كرواتيا جنوبا والمجر شرقا







=​


----------



## asmicheal (18 أغسطس 2017)

تمثال السيدة العذراء مريم - فيتنام
عن صفحة الراهب كاراس المحرقى








--------------------

اليونان اول امس









=​


----------



## asmicheal (18 أغسطس 2017)

كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم في جزيرة فاسيليفسكي - بطرسبرغ ، روسيا
عن صفحة الراهب كاراس المحرقى








=
كنيسة البشارة في جزيرة تينوس - اليونان











=




=​


----------



## asmicheal (18 أغسطس 2017)

العذراء مريم تشفي سيدة مسلمة في دير درنكة 
نعلم جميعاً مدى حُب أحبائنا المسلمين للعذراء الطاهرة مريم.. وهذه معجزة وصلتني عن طريق الفيسبوك لأخت مسلمة محجّبة أكتبها لكم:
أنا إنسانة منتقبة من أسرة سلفيّة، وزوجي إمام وخطيب جامع، وكانت علاقتي بأخواتي المسيحيّات ضعيفة جدّاً، لكن بمرور الأيام بدأت أتعامل مع جيراننا المسيحيّات وتعمّقت العلاقة بيننا، وكانوا في منتهى الاحترام والمعاملة الحسنة معي، وصارت علاقتي قويّة مع جارتي المسيحيّة، وكنّا زي الأخوات!
والمعجزة الّتي أريد أن أُعلنها لكم هي أنّ جدَّتي كانت مريضة بالسرطان، وعملت عمليّة استئصال ولكنّـه كان يعود وينتشر من جديد، وأصبحت العمليّات غير مجدية.
كنت أحكي لجارتي التي أحببتها عن كل شيء، فاقترحت أن أذهب معها إلى دير السيّدة العذراء مريم فى أسيوط المعروف باسم: (دير درنكه)، فوافقت واعتبرتها فسحة ليس أكثر، وذهبت معها من دون علم أهلي أو زوجي لأنّه مسافر.
لكن حدث عندما وصلت إلى الدير، أن رأيت مسلمين كثيرين جدّاً هناك، وكانوا يطلبون ما يريدونه ويتمنّونه،
واندهشت لمّا رأيت منتقبة بين الحاضرين، فسألتها عن سبب زيارتها فقالت: إنّها كانت عاقراً وتشفّعت بالقدّيسة مريم فحملت وولدت، ولذلك تذهب للدير كثيراً!
المهم أنّني طلبت الشفاء لجدّتي أمام صورة العذراء مريم، وكانت المفاجأة أنّها شُفيت بعدها بأسبوع!


https://www.facebook.com/KarasAlmuh...60300495967/10156556823695968/?type=3&theater
=


----------



## asmicheal (18 أغسطس 2017)

=​


----------



## asmicheal (18 أغسطس 2017)

=​


----------



## asmicheal (18 أغسطس 2017)

ﻃﻮﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﻚ
ﻗﺼﻪ ﺳﺮﺩﻫﺎ ﻗﺪﺍﺳﻪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺑﺎ ﺷﻨﻮﺩﻩ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ ﺣﺪﺛﺖ ﻣﻌﻪ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎ":
ﺃﺗﺬﻛﺮ ﺃﻧﻨﻰ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺳﺘﻴﻦ ﻋﺎﻣﺎً ﺃﺧﺬﺕ ﺩﺭﺳﺎً ﺭﻭﺣﻴﺎً ﻓﻰ ﻃﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺗﻼ‌ﻣﻴﺬﻯ. ﻛﺎﻥ ﻃﺎﻟﺒﺎً ﻓﻰ ﺇﺣﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﺭﺱ ﺍﻷ‌ﺟﻨﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻛﻨﺖ ﻣﺪﺭﺳﺎً ﻓﻴﻬﺎ.
ﻭﻗﺪ ﻃﻠﺐ ﻣﻨﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻋﻄﻴﻪ ﺩﺭﺳﺎً ﺧﺎﺻﺎً ﻓﻰ ﻣﺎﺩﺓ ﻫﻮ ﺿﻌﻴﻒ ﻓﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﺬﻛﺎﺭﻫﺎ.
ﻓﺄﻋﻄﻴﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺱ ﺍﻷ‌ﻭﻝ ﻭﻣﻌﻪ ﻭﺍﺟﺐ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺇﺟﺎﺑﺘﻪ ﺻﻔﺮﺍً. ﺛﻢ ﺃﺧﺬ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻰ ﻭﻣﻌﻪ ﺃﻳﻀﺎً ﻭﺍﺟﺐ ﻟﻴﺤﻠﻪ، ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻤﺜﻞ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺘﻪ ﺻﻔﺮﺍً ﻛﺴﺎﺑﻘﻪ.
ﻓﺘﻀﺎﻳﻘﺖ ﻭﻗﻠﺖ ﻟﻪ " ﺃﻧﺖ ﺑﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺸﻜﻞ ﻻ‌ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻨﻔﻊ ". ﻓﻌﺎﺗﺒﻨﻰ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻤﻴﺬ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻰ " ﻟﻤﺎﺫﺍ ﺗﺜﺒﻂ ﻫﻤﺘﻰ، ﻭﺃﻧﺎ ﺑﺬﻟﺖ ﻛﻞ ﺟﻬﺪﻯ ﻭﺗﺤﺴﻨﺖ ؟! ".
ﻓﺘﻌﺠﺒﺖ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻼ‌ﻣﻪ ﻭﺳﺄﻟﺘﻪ ﺃﻯ ﺗﺤﺴﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻭﻗﺪ ﺃﺧﺬﺕ ﺻﻔﺮﻳﻦ ﻣﺘﺘﺎﻟﻴﻦ ؟!
ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﻟﻰ " ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺟﺐ ﺍﻷ‌ﻭﻝ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻟﻰ 18 ﻏﻠﻄﺔ ﻓﺄﺧﺬﺕ ﺻﻔﺮﺍً . ﻭﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺟﺐ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻰ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻟﻰ 12 ﻏﻠﻄﺔ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻓﺄﺧﺬﺕ ﺻﻔﺮﺍً. ﺇﻧﻪ ﺑﻼ‌ ﺷﻚ ﺗﺤﺴﻦ ﻭﻟﻮ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺮ، ﺇﺫ ﻗﻠّﺖ ﺍﻷ‌ﺧﻄﺎﺀ. ﻓﺒﺸﺊ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺠﻴﻊ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺗﺤﺴﻦ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ، ﻭﺃﺻﻌﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺮ ﻭﺁﺧﺬ ﺩﺭﺟﺔ ".
ﻭﻣﻦ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻦ، ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻵ‌ﻥ، ﻣﺎﺯﺍﻟﺖ ﻓﻰ ﺫﻫﻨﻰ ﻋﺒﺎﺭﺓ " ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺴﻦ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺮ ". ﻓﺄﻃﻠﺖ ﺑﺎﻟﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺘﻠﻤﻴﺬ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺻﺎﺭ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﻬﻨﺪﺳﺎً ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺍً.
لا تياس          


=


----------



## asmicheal (18 أغسطس 2017)

ماذا يعلمنا نبات عباد الشمس
&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;
يعلمنا زيت عباد الشمس
أن الخادم عندما تعتصره التجارب يخرج افضل ماعنده من زيت النعمه
&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;
ويعلم الخدام والانسان
زيت لاعمال الرحمه فى الصوم
&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;
ويعلمنا فى وقاره
انحنائه نحو شمس البر طوال اليوم للعباده
&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;
وعباد الشمس يعلم الخدام
ان
لونه الدهبى البهى انما يذكرنا بكلمات الذهب الخارجه من الكتاب المقدس كل يوم فى الصوم
&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;
ووقفه عباد الشمس
طول الليل يترجى
مراحم الله
ليشرق عليه شمس البر بالنعمه كل صباح معطيا لكل خادم فرصه يوميه للتوبه
&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;
ويعطينا  عباد الشمس اسمه
لنكون عابدى الرب نلهج فى اسمه نهارا وليلا لنستحق أن نكون عباد (بضم العين) ليسوع
&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;
وقلب عباد الشمس أنما يشير لقلوب الخدام
مملوء ببذور هى فضائل النعمه المخفاه فى قلب الخادم
&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;
اما انغراس عباد الشمس
فى ارض مرويه
فهو ياخذنا فى رقه ويسحبنا نحو ارض جيده ننغرس فيها لنشبع ارتوائا
هى الكنيسه الارض الجيده
&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;
احيانا اشعر أن عباد الشمس هو شفيع للنباتات
وهو الخادم الذى لاينسي فى صلاته باقى اخواته
اذ بهم يقبل الله صلاتى



=


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2017)

كنيسة مارمرقس مصر الجديدة
السبت 19 اغسطس 2017
القراءات الروحية 
ابونا بولس جورج
3 انواع من القراءات الروحية 
1- الانجيل
2- اقوال الاباء
3- سير القديسين وفضائلهم
فائدة القراءات الروحية 
1- زيادة المعرفة .. اثناسيوس انقذ العالم كله من الاريوسية بسبب قارىء واحد اثناسيوس الرسولى
2- منع الافكار الخاطئة .. احلال افكار روحية بدل من الافكار الخاطئة .. مخزونك اللى بتجترة
3- القراءة الروحية تعطى هدوء وسكينة وسط عالمنا المضطرب .. تهدا قبل الصلاة للدخول بجو الصلاة .. دواء لمشاكل مجتمعنا هدوء القراءة الروحية
4- الخروج من الفتور الروحى .. اجبر نفسي على القراءة يدوب ثلج الفتور
نقرا ازاى الكتب الروحية ؟
1- اختار كتاب ووقت محدد تلتزم بيه اما اول ما تقوم او قبل ما انام
2- تطبق على نفسك :ابدا بالصلاة يارب ما احب اقرائة اجعله لفايدتى يا رب وافتح قلبى وعينيا مش مهم تنجز عدد صفحات المهم تنفذ وتطبق على نفسك
3- تقرا بارشاد : تاخد روح الكتاب والتطبيقات العالية تسال اب اعترافك فيها




=


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2017)

اللص اليمين ديماس هذهَ القصة لم تذكر في التاريخ الكنسي ولكنها جاءت في المخطوطة 298
اللص اليمين
أسمهُ/ديماس وأسم ابيهِ أقلونيوس
وأسم أمهُ ثيؤدورة
أنضم الى عصابة معَ صديقهِ يسطاس(أوماخوس)وهو اللص
الذي صُلبَ على يسار الرب,وكانَ رئيس هذهِ العصابة هو
باراباس الذي صُلبَ بدلاً منهُ المسيح.
ولدَ قبل المسيح بأكثر من عشرينَ عاماً على الأقل,حيثُ كانَ
ديماس لصاً وكانَ المسيح طفلاً.
لم تكن المقابلة على الصليب بين المسيح وديماس هي
المقابلة
الأولى.بل ألتقيا قبل هذا اللقاء مرةً عندما سافرَ ديماس
وأوماخوس الى تل بسطا في الزقازيق(مصر)حيثُ كانوا
يقطعون الطرق على القوافل..وكانَ باراباس معهُم في
المُراقبة,ورأى العائلة المُقدسة,لكن!!..سُرعانَ ما خابَ أملهُ
عندما لمْ يرى عليهم مظاهر الغِنى والثراء.
ولكن ديماس تأمل في هذهِ العائلة الصغيرة وابتدأ يَتحدث مع
يوسف النجار,فحكى له يوسف عَن بشارة الملاك والميلاد
العجيب والهروب الى مصر.فَرقّ قلب ديماس وقررَ أن يسمح
لهذهِ العائلة بأن تمردونَ أذية.ودفعَ ديماس لصديقهِ اللص فدية
قدرها 300دينار في مقابل عدم إيذاء العائلة.وقبّل الطفل يسوع
وأعطتهُ العذراء مريم شال
كانَ
للطفل يسوع يلتحف بهِ
كَمُكافأة
لهُ..وعندما عادَ ديماس بالشال
الى مغارتهِ وأخذَ يُنظف
الشال,بدأ يقطر منهُ الكثير مِن طيب الناردين..فأندهشَ وصدقّ
ما سَمِعهُ عن تلك العائلة,
ثُمَ قامَ بتعبئة عُلب زجاجية صغيرة مِن هذا العطر,وكانَ يبيعُ
الزجاجة الواحدة بـ300دينار..ويُقال أنّ آخر زجاجة هي التي
سكبتها المرأة على قَدمي المسيح في بيت سمعان.
(هذهَ القصة لم تذكر في التاريخ الكنسي,ولكنها جاءت في
المخطوطة 298 المحفوظة في أحد المتاحف)             




=


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2017)

سؤال جميل وأجابة أجمل
==============
+ سؤال .. كيف أعرف مشيئة الله خصوصاً اذا كانت قرارات مصيرية ؟؟
- سؤال جميل و حلو وانا هاجوبه فى اجابة مختصرة اوى .. وياريت تسلكوا بيها
و ترتاحوا طول عمركم .. وانا جربتها مع شباب كثير اوى ..
ان لما تكون فى حاجة مصيرية فى حياتك :

1- تصوموا ثلاثة أيام صوم انقطاعى .. لغاية الساعة خمسة بعد الظهر
مدام حاجة مصيرية لازم يكون فيها صوم و الصلاة .. مش ممكن يعنى .. !!
هتقول انا ولعت شمعة انا صليت انا رحت زرت مش عارف مين من القديسين ..
اهم حاجة الصوم الإنقطاعى .. وده نقل جبل المقطم .. اتنقل بالصوم و الصلاة ..

2- نصلى صلوات الاجبية السبعة مع الصوم الإنقطاعى ..

3- و صلاة طلب المشورة الموجودة فى الاجبية ..
نصليها السبع مرات برده مع الصلوات السبعة
فى اول يوم .. فى اول يوم ربنا بيرد على الإنسان صدقونى ..
ياما اختبرتها مع شبان كثير اوي .. فى اول يوم ربنا بيرد على الواحد ..
فالصوم و الصلاة مفعوله قوى جداً ...

- هل لو ظهرت فى نفس اليوم يكمل يا سيدنا .. ؟؟
يكمل طبعاً اصل دى علاقة حب بينه و بين ربنا ..

ابونا المحبوب نيافة الأنبا بطرس أسقف شبين القناطر

=


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2017)

المسيح الطريد !!
قصة واقعية
انتقل الاب أرميا راعي احد الكنائس للخدمة في بلد أخرى حيث كان سيتم تقديمه لشعب الكنيسة و الذي يقدر بحوالي 10,000 شخص في الصباح الباكر
في الصباح تنكر القس في شكل متشرد فقير ..و أخذ يسير حول الكنيسة يحيي القادمين .. و من بين ال 10,000 قام 3 افراد برد التحية ..
و حين طلب بعض الفكة لشراءطعام ..لم يعطه أحد شيئاً ..
و دخل الكنيسة و جلس في المقاعد الأمامية ..فتقدم اليه أحد المنظمين و طلب منه الجلوس في الخلف .
فعاد الى الخلف مصحوباً بالأعين المتعجبة و المشمئزة من هذا المنظر ..
و بعد تقديم العبادة تقدم أحد المنظمين و قال
" نتشرف اليوم بتقديم الأب أرميا الراعي الجديد للكنيسة "
و ضجت الكنيسة بالتصفيق و أخذ الناس يتطلعون حولهم ليروا الأب أرميا ..
و من خلف الصفوف قام المتشرد الفقير ليقف أمام المذبح و وسط نظرات الدهشة من الجميع أخذ الميكروفون وقال
" ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي، رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ. لأَنِّي جُعْتُ فَأَطْعَمْتُمُونِي. عَطِشْتُ فَسَقَيْتُمُونِي. كُنْتُ غَرِيبًا فَآوَيْتُمُونِي. عُرْيَانًا فَكَسَوْتُمُونِي. مَرِيضًا فَزُرْتُمُونِي. مَحْبُوسًا فَأَتَيْتُمْ إِلَيَّ. فَيُجِيبُهُ الأَبْرَارُ حِينَئِذٍ قَائِلِينَ: يَارَبُّ، مَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ جَائِعًا فَأَطْعَمْنَاكَ، أَوْ عَطْشَانًا فَسَقَيْنَاكَ؟ وَمَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ غَرِيبًا فَآوَيْنَاكَ، أَوْ عُرْيَانًا فَكَسَوْنَاكَ؟ وَمَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ مَحْبُوسًا فَأَتَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ؟ فَيُجِيبُ الْمَلِكُ وَيَقوُل لَهُمْ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ فَعَلْتُمُوهُ بِأَحَدِ إِخْوَتِي هؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ، فَبِي فَعَلْتُمْ. "
ثم توقف الأب و نظر اليهم و قد بدأ بعضهم يبكي و الباقون يحنوا رؤسهم في خجل ..
فقال الأب " اليوم أرى تجمع من الناس ..و ليس كنيسة المسيح يسوع ..العالم ملئ بالناس لكن لا يوجد ما يكفي من تلاميذ يسوع .. فمتى تقررون أن تصبحوا تلاميذ "

=


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2017)

شارلي شابلن
قال شارلي شابلن في أحد الأيام عندما كنت صبيا ذهبت بصحبة والدي لمشاهدة عرض للسيرك وحين كنا واقفين في صف قطع التذاكر كانت أمامنا عائلة واقفة بانتظار دورها في قطع التذاكر كانوا ستة أولاد و أمهم و أبيهم كان الفقر باديا عليهم من ملابسهم القديمة وإن كانت نظيفة كانوا الأولاد فرحين جدا وهم يتحدثون عن السيرك وعن الحركات و الألعاب التي سوف يشاهدونها وبعد أن جاء دورهم لقطع التذاكر تقدم الأب وقال للشخص المسؤول عن بيع التذاكر لطفا أعطني ستة تذاكر اطفال و اثنتين للكبار اجابه الرجل بكلمة حاضر و ابلغه بكلفة التذاكر فسأله الأب عفوا قلت كم فأعاد عليه الرجل و قال هكذا مبلغ هنا تلعثم الأب و أخذ يهمس في إذن زوجته حينها أخرج والدي عملة ورقية فئة عشرون دولار ورماها على الأرض وبعدها انحنى ورفعها ووضع يده على كتف الرجل وقال له لقد سقطت منك هذه النقود نظر الرجل في عين والدي وقال له شكرآ سيدي وعيناه مليئة بالدموع حيث كان مضطر لأخذ المبلغ لكي لا يحرج أمام أبنائه وبعد أن دخلوا قبلنا العرض قام ابي بسحب يدي و تراجع من الطابور ومنذ ذلك اليوم وانا فخور جدآ بأبي وكان ذلك العرض أجمل عرض للسيرك وإن كنت لم أره.ï»؟

" كونو رحماء نحوكم نحو بعض "



=


----------



## asmicheal (20 أغسطس 2017)

كنيسة مارمرقس مصر الجديدة
الاحد 20 اغسطس 2017
الانبا مقار اسقف العاشر من رمضان وتوابعها
الافخارستيا
سر المسيحية كلها
بهدف ان تثبت فيا وتثمر انا الكرمة وانتم الاغصان
واللى لا يجيب ثمر يقطع
عصارة الكرمة هى الله نفسه
يعطى عنا خلاصا وغفرانا وحياة ابدية 
صلوا من اجل التناول باستحقاق باستحقاق
لو فرح شوف استعداده
الفرح الارضى يحتاج كل هذا الاستعداد
على قد ما تستعد للتناول على قد الثمر ما ييجى
الارض الجيدة 30 و60 و100
تستعد اكتر تستفيد اكتر هتثبت اكتر
اختلاف نوعية الارض اختلاف الثمر
توبة ونقاوة - اتضاع وانسحاق - اعتراف - صوم 9 ساعات - مصالحة - استعداد جسدي
ليس من اجل استحقاقى لكن من اجل احتياجى 
من يتهاون بهذا السر تقوى عليه قوات الظلمة 
اقصي فترة ابتعاد عن الافخارستيا 40 يوم
التواضع والتناول اقوى الاسلحة ضد الشيطان والشهوات
هيات قدامى مائدة تجاة مضايقى مزمور 23
يقرا مرة واحدة بالسنه فى خميس العهد 
الرسل كانوا يواظبون على تعاليم الرسل والشركة كلهم مع بعض وكسر الخبز التناول
استعد روحيا وتقدم للتناول
نبوات عن التناول
1- ملكى صادق : ذبيحة ملكى صادق كاهن ساليم = اورشليم .. بركة سماوية وخبز وخمر وابراهيم اعطاه عشر كل ما يملك
2- جمرة اشعياء : اشعياء 6 .. سنة وفاة عزريا الملك .. قدوس قدوس .. الملك السماوى يطهر بالجمر
3- المن السماوى .. اكلتهم لارض الموعد .. المن ده عايشين عليه المن الحقيقى من ياكله لا يموت بالخطية 
4- مائدة العهد .. عهد بالدم بين الله والشعب = ذبيحة الصليب = اكلوا وشربوا علامة ورمز للافخارستيا
5- مائدة عدم الموت اشعياء 25 .. يقرا ليلة ابو غلمسيس .. جبل صهيون اورشليم المرتفعة تحيطها الجبال من ضمن الجبال الجلجثة وصهيون اللى بنى عليه داود خيمة الاجتماع .. والموريا هيكل سليمان 
مائدة لكل الشعوب بجبل صهيون
الاعتراف الاخير
امين. آمين. آمين. أؤمن. أؤمن. أؤمن. واعترف إلي النفس الاخير. أن هذا هو الجسد المحيي، الذي أخذته أيها المسيح إلهي، من سيدتنا كلنا والدة الاله القديسة الطاهرة مريم.
وجعلته واحداً مع لاهوتك بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير. واعترفت الاعتراف الحسن أمام بيلاطس البنطي.
وسلمته عنا علي خشبة الصليب المقدسة، بإرادتك وحدك، عنا كلنا. بالحقيقة أؤمن، أن لاهوتك لم يفارق ناسوتك لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين.
يعطى عنا خلاصاً وغفراناً للخطايا وحياة أبدية لمن يتناول منه. أؤمن. أن هذا هو بالحقيقة. آمين.
=


----------



## asmicheal (7 أغسطس 2018)

​
الانبا بولا اسقف طنطا
مفهوم القوة
متى 5 - 38

38 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ.
39 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ، بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضًا.
40 وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضًا.
41 وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِدًا فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ.
42 مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ، وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ.
43 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ.
44 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ،
45 لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ، وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ.
46 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ، فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضًا يَفْعَلُونَ ذلِكَ؟
47 وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ، فَأَيَّ فَضْل تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضًا يَفْعَلُونَ هكَذَا؟
48 فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ.

قوة المسيحية لا تونسب الى بشر 
قوتها فى مسيحها تجعلها تسمو على كل المتاعب والضيقات
رسالة بولس الاولى لتيموثاوس
الله ظهر بالجسد

مسيحها الروح القدس يحل عليكى القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله
عماد السيد المسيح من يوحنا المعمدان الاقانيم الثلاثة لالة واحد تظهر

مسيحنا وحده دون غيره غلب الموت 
يحدد توقيت واسلوب موته وقيامته
متى 17 -22

مسيحنا له وحده السلطان على الطبيعة 
ظلمة الساعه الثالثة للسادسة 
ظاهرة فلكية اظلمت الشمس 3 ساعات بكل العالم 
من 2000 سنه بلا تفسير علمى مسجله فلكيا 
معجزة - ايه اثناء الصلب

اثناء الصلب متى 21 
حجاب الهيكل انشق والارض تزلزلت والقبور تفتحت وقام كثير من القديسين بعد قيامته
الصلب معه زلزال 
انتهاء العهد القديم شق حجاب الهيكل 
رب المجد يتحكم ف الطبيعه شهود على الصلب والقيامة والصعود
شهود على 3 ايام دفن السيد المسيح
ماتوا وغير موجودين ماتوا قبل السيد المسيح
شافوا ايه يحكوا لنا

فلسطين صخر ببريمة يحفروا اسطوانه يدفن فيها الميت ويعاد الصخر
الزلزال لخروج القديسين
لتكون شهدتهم حق وظهورهم لكثيرين 
نقلهم من الجحيم للملكوت 
زلزال عند القيامة

نتيجة الصلب بالحقيقة هو الاله المتجسد الله ظهر بالجسد
مسيحنا تخضع له الشياطين وتشهد الشياطين بلاهوته انا اعرفك من انت قدوس الله
بل ويعطى الله لتلاميذة السلطان على الشياطين

احبك يا رب يا قوتى

مسيحيتنا القوية بمسيحيها القوى
انت كمسيحى قوى
استطيع كل شيىء بالمسيح الذى يقوينى 
مصدر قوتى وحكمتى 
انا قوى وحكيم بربنا

ايماننا بالسيد المسيح هو القوة والقدرة والمحبة يسكب فيا محبته ويحيا به بالافخارستيا

نقل جبل المقطم 
انا مسيحى سر قوتى
سر قوتى صليب مسيحى مش مجرد زينه ورمز انه سر القوة

انا قوى بعلامة المسيح الصليب
اعلقة كقوة وافتخار 
علامة بركة وغلبة وقوة

نحن اقوياء كمسيحيين حتى لو رائنا غيرنا ضعفاء
ليقل الضعيف انا قوى بقوة ربنا

قوة المحبة والمغفرة والفردوس
خلاصنا بالصليب من خلال صورة الضعف 
منظر ضعف بولس وبطرس وخروجهم وايمان كثيرين بالسيد المسيح
الخد الايسر والميل الثانى والرداء ايضا
قوة احتمال 
ظهر يده
ذراع القوة اطول 
ضرب بالعضم وليس بالعضلات
اذلال العبيد
قوة ضبط نفس وقوة ارادة

بطىء الغضب خير من الجبار مالك روحة خير من مالك مدينه
القوة بضبط النفس والارادة بقوة ربنا

الانتصار على التجربة واخذ الاكليل بقوة ربنا

الصوم وقوة الروح اسمو فوق الضيقات واغلب عدو الخير

روح قوية لا تتاثر بالاخبار نعبر الضيقات

على مثال السيد المسيح اتضاعه سر قوته الرب يقاوم المستكبرين اما المتواضعين فيعطيهم قوة

ربنا يعطى المواهب للمتضعين
كثير الاتضاع كثير المواهب
تثنى الشرير باتضاعك
الاعتذار قبل الاعذار

طوبى للودعاء يرثون الارض
انت قوى بمسيحك واتضاعك

القوى من ينتصر على ذاته وليس الغير 
القوى ينتصر على الشيطان وليس اداته البشرية
القوى يحتمل ضعف الضعفاء ولا نرضى انفسنا
القوى من يتمسك بالمبادى والوصايا الالهية لا تلوى الوصية لاجل اهدافك 
القوى هو المحب للجميع حتى الاعداء باركوا - احسنوا - صلوا 
انت مسيحى انت قوى

=


=


----------



## asmicheal (8 أغسطس 2018)

بابا تاوضروس 
مباشر الان من كنيسة العذراء والانبا بيشوى بالانبا رويس بالعباسية
انجيل متى 7
21 «لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَا رَبُّ، يَا رَبُّ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.
22 كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَا رَبُّ، يَا رَبُّ! أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا، وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ، وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟
23 فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ!
24 «فَكُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ أَقْوَالِي هذِهِ وَيَعْمَلُ بِهَا، أُشَبِّهُهُ بِرَجُل عَاقِل، بَنَى بَيْتَهُ عَلَى الصَّخْرِ.
25 فَنَزَلَ الْمَطَرُ، وَجَاءَتِ الأَنْهَارُ، وَهَبَّتِ الرِّيَاحُ، وَوَقَعَتْ عَلَى ذلِكَ الْبَيْتِ فَلَمْ يَسْقُطْ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ مُؤَسَّسًا عَلَى الصَّخْرِ.
26 وَكُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ أَقْوَالِي هذِهِ وَلاَ يَعْمَلُ بِهَا، يُشَبَّهُ بِرَجُل جَاهِل، بَنَى بَيْتَهُ عَلَى الرَّمْلِ.
27 فَنَزَلَ الْمَطَرُ، وَجَاءَتِ الأَنْهَارُ، وَهَبَّتِ الرِّيَاحُ، وَصَدَمَتْ ذلِكَ الْبَيْتَ فَسَقَطَ، وَكَانَ سُقُوطُهُ عَظِيمًا!».
28 فَلَمَّا أَكْمَلَ يَسُوعُ هذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ بُهِتَتِ الْجُمُوعُ مِنْ تَعْلِيمِهِ،
29 لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ كَمَنْ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ وَلَيْسَ كَالْكَتَبَةِ.

العذراء مريم ام الرهبان
الكنيسة فقدت الاسبوع الاول اثنين اراخنه 
 رئيس محكمة  الجنايات و موريس تاوضروس 


العذراء كام البتوليين ونهج للحياة الرهبانية 
مدرسة القديس مارمرقس للعقيدة ميراثا غنيا
مع تواكب ذلك مع عصور الاستشهاد
حتى عام 313 القديس قسطنطين اعلنت المسيحية كديانة 
بحث المسيحيون عن الاستشهاد بالرهبنه 
اول راهب بالعالم - بنى سويف القديس انطونيوس الكبير 
اسس الرهبنة التى انتقلت من مصر للعالم كله
انتقلت الحياة الرهبانية القرن الثالث والرابع لاغلب مصر والعالم

من كثرة الاديرة سميت برقم بعدها عن الاسكندرية 
وادى النطرون جامعة الروحيات = الاسقيط = مكان النسك
ظهر عشرات الالوف من القديسين محط انظار العالم كله
جامعات بالحياة الانجيلية
جاءها القديسون من كل العالم
القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم  قال عن وادى النطرون السماء بكل نجومها ليست بجمال برية مصر بكل نساكها 
الحياة الرهبانية كانت وستكون حتى مجىء السيد المسيح
بدات قلالى ( القلاية مكان سكن الراهب )
جيل يسلم جيل 
اباء وشيوخ وتلاميذ
نظام رهبانى  بقانون وكيان نقى لا يتوقف على اشخاص
ثلث وقته صلاه وثلث  قراءة وثلث عمل بالدير 
اليوم متقسم كل 3 ساعات 
زمان كان نسخ الانجيل والمخطوطات بخط اليد
حتى الان بعض الرهبان لازالوا ينسخوا
صلاة- قراءة - عمل
الاعمال بالدير تطورت من الصناعة اليدوية بالخوص امست اعمال بخبرات 
طبيب عيادة
مهندس تعمير
زراعة استصلاح ارض
وهكذا

مجتمع عمل
بنيت الحياة
3 نذور
- رهبنه الفقر ورهبنه الكفن .. مات عن العالم ارجوكم انتبهوا لفاعلى الاثم الحياة الرهبانية حياة صعبة لذا تتم لها اختبارات شاقة نفسية وقامة روحية خاصة اكمل حياة روحية لاكمل  تاركا كل شيىء 


- رهبنة الطاعة التخلى عن المشيئة والهوى الشخصى متمشيش بمزاجك بل بقانون الدير ولو كسرت قانون الدير 

- رهبنه التبتل التفرغ الكامل ل الله المسيح عريس نفسي كيف سيقابل المسيح
الراهب = انسان يرهب وجه الله
حاطط امامة بكل حين الله 



قيمة الاديرة القبطية لمصر واحات صلاة للعالم كله وللارض
حارسة لحدود مصر 
بصلواتها
يوم الراهب من الساعة 4 فجرا
مزامير باستمرار
بكل الاعمال


كل اديرتنا بخير
رجل عاقل بنى بيته على الصخر  كلام وجرايد بلا معنى وصدمت البيت فلم يسقط لان اساسة ثابت على الصخر على المسيح
لكننا كبشر تحت الضعف البشرى
من وسط ال 12 تلميذ  معجزات وامثال ومقابلات السيد المسيح 
كان هناك يهوذا الخائن 

معجزات وتعاليم السيد المسيح لم تدخل قلبه دخله الشيطان اذهبوا عنى يا فاعلى الاثم
بكل مجتمع بل بكل 12 يظهر يهوذا 
لا تهتزوا يا اخوتى يوجد الله ضابط الكل
عبر التاريخ رهبان سقطوا 
ستعود بقوة اعظم 
ليوحنا ذهبى الفم بانقاذ راهب سقط

حروب الرهبنه كثيرة  سيوفان الناسك 
مسئوليتكم ان تحافظوا على نقاوة الرهبنه والرهبان 
الكنيسة تضبط باستمرار الحياة الرهبانية
القرارات ال 12 بعد حوار مع  19 رئيس دير لمدة 3 ساعات

حمار و 4 رهبان  الحمار هوه اللى معيشنا فى الخمسينات والستينات
الاديرة عاشت بالصلوات 

لجنه مجمعية لها مقرر مختصة بشئون الرهبنة بمصر
تحقيقات وخطوات لاصلاح حياة الرهبان
لضبط الحياة الرهبانية


انهاء خدمة الرهبان كل 7 سنوات بعصرالبابا شنودة

حادث الانبا ابيفانوس جريمة مجنى عليه وجانى
التحقيقات لم تكمل 
تحقيقات فى جريمة
الغرابة انها بالدير ولرئيس دير 
جانى للان لا نعرفه  
قضية وحكم جريمة بلا خواطر
وليس من صالح احد التستر على اى خطا
القرارات لضبط الاداء الرهبانى
ولسه هنصدر
وك شعب لازم تساعدوا بتلك القرارات 
بركة الدير مش فسحة 
ضبط الحياة الرهبانية
ضعفات وتسيب اه وهنضبطها
الراهب يعيش بالدير لانه اختياره
الاديرة واحة صلاة 
بتروح للدير لتستنشق عبير الروحانية عبر اباء مملوئين بالقداسة بالصلاة
الاديرة بتاريخ مصر تحفظ مصر من المجاعات
قوانين الجينات بدائت من داخل دير مندن 
وقيسوا هولندا نفر لاند الارض الواطئة مساحات من البحر ردموها الفكرة من رهبان 
تاريخ الرهبنه منير ومفرح ونفتخر ان الرهبنة بدات من مصر


20 ديرمصرى  خارج مصر

لا تهتزوا وحافظوا على الاديرة ونظرية يهوذا بالانتحار  سلم معلمه ب 30 من الفضة 
من البطرك حتى اصغر الخدام لنا ضمير ومسئولية امام الله
ولا نتحرك بفكر وسياسات العالم
انتبهوا للصحف الصفراء
مش كل حاجة تشيرها 
ليس لدينا ما نخفيه
ايمان الكنيسة محمى ب الله
الدين ليس سلعة يحميها انسان بل الله

الرئيس السيسي بتخرج العسكريين ذكر خلال 3 شهور مصرتعرضت ل 21 الف اشاعة 
مهله شهر لغلق كل مواقع الرهبان 
لا تشير عيش حياتك نقية
احذروا الصحف والشائعات والياس
الكنيسة والاكليروس المصرى من اقوى الكنايس 



كونوا حكماء عاقل اوزن الكلام 
كونوا مصلين كل المشكلات حولها لصلاة
كونوا واثقين فى الله ضابط الكل هو يقود كنيسته











=


----------



## asmicheal (9 أغسطس 2018)

الانبا بيمن اسقف نقادة وقوص 
مفهوم الراحة والتعب 
الراحة فى اليوم السابع بعد الخليقة الله استراح بمعنى اتم العمل 
تمام العمل = الراحة 
اكملت عملك = ترتاح
وليس الراحة الكسل والرحرحة


بتعب جنبيك تاكل خبزك الارض تنبت لك شوكا وحسكا = التعب

ليل ونهار
الليل راحة والعمل نهارا
العالم حرف معنى الراحة وجعلها خادعة كاذبة 
الادمان - طمع بما يملك غيرى - اى شهوة يتممها على حساب الاخرين - عادة ضارة - شهوة منصب وانتقام ثار 
كلها اوراق تين حالا تسقط

لا نستريح الا بعمل الهى لاننا خنفاويين = سمائيين = نفوسنا ستظل تعبانه لن ترتاح الا فيك انت يا رب
فى العالم تعب وضيقات واحزان


بالذبيحة يتم الفداء
تمم عمله قد اوكمل بالصليب 
حرر المحبوسين بالجحيم على رجاء القيامة
وارتاح السيد المسيح بعدما تمم عمله


راحة الجسد مش خطية انما التكاسل والتراخى وجعل الجسد سيد يشتهى يضيع الروح هنا خطية

اجسادنا مطية للوصول للسماء
الصيام نقوى ارادتنا بالصيام لا نكسر الجسد فوق طاقته
اجسادنا مقدسة 
وسيسالنا الله عن اجسادنا ووزناتنا

الراحة = تمام العمل واتمامه 



راحتى المسيح يسوع موضعا للرب ومسكن لاله يعقوب
علاقة حلوة مع الله مهما كان الجسد تعبان ومضطرب


راحتى اراحة التعابى و المعوزين  فى الحياة 
على الاقل متكونش تعب للاخر 
بلاش عتاب وعراك 
اوعى ترتب لمشوار تتعب فيه الاخر


راحتى النفوس البعيدة عن الكنيسة لحضن ربنا 

راحتى براحة الضمير لا يستطيع احد ان يضرك سوى نفسك
الطريق المستقيم والطرق المسلوكة المنيرة اقوال الاباء بلا لف ودوران بفلسفات العالم
ابحث عن راحة ضميرك بضمير صالح معمد من الله
الايمان والطريق واضح 
راحة ضمير لا تقلق الاخر 
الفكر الطاهر والنقى بضمير صالح لا يقلق ويقلقل الانسان


ليتنا نتعب تعبا يمدحة الله كفاك تعبا من اجلى يا حبيبى بولا



الانسان الروحى لا يهرب من التعب من اجل الله
يبنى ملكوت الله على الارض وبالسماء
تعب وعرق من اجل الله رائحة ذكية امام الله

اتعبوا من اجل الله 



الانسان الروحى يسهر متيقظا من اى خطية 
انت وكيل على عملك


تعب الراعى يستريح الرعية 
تعب الخدمة والاحساس بالمسئولية 


اجرتك حسب تعبك

الله لا ينسي تعب محبتك 
اعمالكم تتبعكم


الرفاهية الجسدانية للعالم ليست كالراحة السماوية حتى لو بتعب الجسد

ابائنا القديسين تعبوا ولم يسجلوا تعبهم بل اتمام عملهم الروحى لان عيونهم على السماء 

اطلبنى بوقت الضيق = التعب انقذك فتمجدنى 

لما العالم يجرحنا ويسحقنا الشيطان باتعابة  الله يعصبنا ويقوينا

اتعب بعملك لتريح الاخرين شغلك عام او خاص خطية عليك الا تجتهد بعملك


تعب الامومة والابوة
تعب الراعى لانقاذ الرعية
تعب تنفيذ الوصية 


كونوا سبب راحة بعضكم لبعض


=


----------



## asmicheal (10 أغسطس 2018)

ابونا بيشوى شارل
مفهوم الطموح
ربنا لما خلق الانسان خلقه على صورته ومثاله
عندك امل ورجاء للتقدم بكل نواحى الحياة طموحات احققها 
هدف وطموح بالسماء والارض

الطموح الخاطىء
1- متمركز حول الذات 
2- اهداف وتطلعات عالمية فقط 
3- باساليب غير سليمة 
4- غير متزن ولا متوازن فيه استعجال بلا تدرج 


امثلة 
- الغنى الغبى هذه التى اعددتها لمن تكون ؟
- سليمان الحكيم كل ما اشتهته عينان لم امنعه  باطل الاباطيل الكل باطل وقبض الريح 
- برج بابل نبنى لانفسنا مدينه وبرج للسماء اسم مخلد راحوا بلا اسم


الطموح السليم
1- انا والاخر - الاخر وانا - الاخر وطموحى يسمو اكثر للروحيات 

2- فريق العمل .. مجدى يعقوب .. يقدم الاخر امامه هو السنتر ويوزع للاخرين لان مفيش انسان مخلد على الارض يشرك الجميع معاه حتى لو هو غير ظاهر

3- يخدم وليس يوخدم .. الخدمة للاخر .. التشجيع 



الاهم طموحاتى الروحية ميراثى الابدى 
ينتصر على ذاته اقمع جسدى واستعبده ليس احتقار او رفض لكن لا ادلله واتركه يضيع ميراث ملكوت السموات 

بلا غيرة ولا حسد للاخر 

الارتقاء للمستويات وليس الاشخاص
الامتياز وليس التمييز


لا خلافات ولا صراعات مع الاخرين 
نمو بالصلاة وحفظ المزاميروالالحان ودراسة الانجيل والاجتهاد بالفضائل والاصوام والتامل  
الخناقات بسبب الصراعات المادية 




هل يتعارض الطموح مع القناعة ؟
لا
اطمح بلا قناعة تحت التدبير فى الروحيات انما الطموح المادى يتوه الانسان نجاحات الارض والمادية تضره 
اجعل الهدف والوسيلة روحية 


اشتياقات فين بالسماء ولا الارض ؟


لا تجعل طموحك فى امانتك ونجاحك بعملك على حساب طموحك بروحياتك


=











=


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2018)

الانبا رافائيل 
مفهوم العثرة
العثرة = السقطة او السقوط بالعلاقة مع الله

الانجيل حذرنا من الاعثار .. لا اوقع الناس بالخطية او التشكيك او البعد عن الله
كل فكر يجلب لك فكر او شهوة = العثرة
العثرة من الحواس خاصة النظر والسمع 
نبتعد عن كل ما هو معثر
36 رشمة ميرون اغلبهم للحواس  فى المعمودية ثم المفاصل تقديس الحواس والعمل

العثرات تاتى غالبا من الخارج
الانسان الحريص على ابديته بالبعد عن العثرة

لا يجب ان تكون انت عثرة لغيرك

ولا تتلكك على الحساسية من العثرة
اشخاص - اشياء - اماكن  ... معثرة 

لا تتاثر بسن او وضع فى العثرة محدش اكبر من الخطية

داود النبى سقط بالعثرة - شمشون اللى استهان بالخطية
اماكن وذكريات معثرة غضب - انتقام - شهوة 
المناظر والازياء ايضا تكون معثر 

كلمات وقصص وفكاهات معثرة 
صداقات معثرة 

اوزن الموضوع لا نعثر ولا نوعثر ولا تكون حساس اوى للعثرة 

كانك ما صدقت تعثر لتبتعد عن الله

جنينة ورد وفاكهة مقلب زبالة باخر الجنينة نحله فرحانة بالزهر لتعمل عسل ذبابة سهم على الزبالة
سالوا النحلة ما لفتتش نظرى الزبالة
الذبابة ريحه الزبالة هى ما لفتت نظرى
خليك بنفسية النحلة القط الصح
النحلة تعمل عسل الذبابه تنقل الامراض
تنقل السجس والتوتر  
لا تشيع وتركز بالخطا
اللى بيلقط الخطا جواه اخطاء
نرى الاشياء بعينيك لو عينك طاهرة ترى بطهارة بلا تنجس ذهن وضمير وبحسب خبرته الشريرة 

انعكاسات مما داخل النفس

اساءة الظن عثرة 

الاخبار بلا صحة عثرة 
2 يتعانقوا بالصحراء وصل عندهم زقهم طلعوا شوالين قمح مسنودين على بعض 

التوقعات السلبية تجعلنا نعثر قبل ما تحدث

انتخابات بالكنيسة طرمخوها توقع سلبى قبل ما يحصل وينشر جو سلبى ومتوتر 

الروح السلبية الانهزامية الدنيا والناس وحشين

احيانا نرغب بالعثرة
لحبنا للخطية او لرغبتنا بالبعد عن الله

احنا بشر وممكن نغلط
اما اغلط بامرين ان اضايق او اتضايق

لكن ويل للذى تاتى به العثرات 

نجنى من الدماء يا الله اله خلاصي 

العثرات ربما تفرض نفسها علينا
عمل - بيت - زميل - جو مشحون بالعثرة

هناك عثرات بنروح لها برجلينا
النت مثلا والبحث عن مواقع معثرة

العثرة حرب خارجية 
تجنب العثرات 


العين اليمنى القريب ليك  اعز انسان عندك
اليد اليمنى العمل او اقرب من يساعدك 
الانسان يقطع نفسه عن الاشخاص والاقارب المعثرين 

لا تدخلنا فى تجربة بل نجنا من الشرير


عثرات جنسية او غضب او ادمان 
ابعد واهرب عن مصادر العثرة 



 العثرة بنشر الشكوك عبر القراءة
مثلا القراءة مدخل ممتاز لتكوين الشخصية 
وايضا مدخل للتعب لو الحاد
 اقراء كتب موثوقة مثل كتب ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى 
خد المضمون 
ما هو الهدف بالتعليم بالكنيسة ليس شو عاصف ذهنى .. لا تعثر فى ايمانياتهم وعقيدتهم والبناء والتجميع وتطييب النفوس
العقل الفاضى معمل للشيطان املاء عقلك بالمضمون  صحته
لا يكفى الامتناع عن السلبيات بل املا عقلك بالايجابى 

 كتاب الهداية مترجم عن الانجليزية  سنة 1902 للرد على كل قضايا الالحاد 
والاختلافات العقائدية والتشكيكات بالعقيدة والطقس 
اى اعثار لا تهتزوا  النيل لا يهتز بمرور السفن او برغوت على جبل 
الكنيسة لها جدور الكنيسة باقية 
مين امتى فين لاى سؤال تشكيك 
كلام يبنى ولا يهد وتمتلا فرح به اهرب من اللقاءات المعثرة وان اضطررت ل لقاء معثر قلل مدة اللقاء 

ليه قعداتنا تطول هنخلص الكلام الجيد ونبدا الكلام السيىء 

كثرة الكلام لا تخلو من معصية والمعصية تودى للعثرة

متبنيش خبرتك عن الناس من كلام الناس وخبراتهم 

لا نعثر ولا نوعثر ولا نتلكك اعثرونى 


لان كونك توعثر لا يعفيك من المسئولية 



=


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2018)

الانبا دوماديوس اسقف 6 اكتوبر واوسيم
مفهوم التلمذة
اساس المسيحيه
1- التلمذة معايشة
التلمذة حياة ملازمة لكل تصرفاته 
علمنا ان نصلى عشرة كاملة مع المسيح المعلم
لوقا 5 شفاء الابرص تتلامسوا وتتعايشوا مع المريض
الناس محتاجة للحب .. القوة من الصلاة  والخلوة
قدوة حية ومعايشة

شفاء المفلوج النقطة الايجابية باصدقاء المفلوج 
مغفورة لك خطاياك قبل الشفاء 
تقربوا الناس لربنا الاول ثم تعطوهم احتياجاتهم

متى العشار لا تحتقر خاطىء 

2- ثبات بتعاليم المعلم
احيا بكلام الانجيل .. تحويل الكلام لمعايشة ان حولتم الكلام لحياة عملية 
تشهدوا ليا بمحبتكم 
تسليم الايمان المستقيم وثبات عليه 


3- التلمذة تسليم وتقليد
معلم يسلم تلميذ او تقليد وايمان ينتقل للجيل اللى بعده 
يسلمك اب الاعتراف تفاصيل الحياة الروحية 
منشبية قلاية كبيرة لاب شيخ معه عدة رهبان صغيرين تعاليم رهبانية يسلمها الشيخ لتلاميذه
ليست افكار انما حياة تتسلم من جيل لجيل 
كثير من البسطاء بلا تعليم تسلمت الايمان بلا قراءة التلمذة حياة 


4- اشرب من ايمان اجدادك 

5- التلمذة وديعة وامانة
تسلم من الاباء للابناء 
ما سمعته منى سلمه لاناس امناء 
جيل بيسلم جيل 

6- التلمذة بالتسليم قبل الانجيل وتحيا بالتسليم تتلمذ بالانجيل مع الكنيسة 
تعيش بالكنيسة وليس الانجيل وحده

7- التلمذة حياة مستمرة الى الابد وليس لفترة محددة 
اعطانى السيد الرب لسان المتعلمين وليس المعلمين 
محتاج دائما تكون تلميذ


8- التلمذة ليست معلومات بل روح وحياة 
التلمذة ليست وعظة بل نقل روح وحياة وقدوة لتلاميذة 
لاحظ نفسك والتعليم 
خليك قدوة حيه ونموذج لهم 

9- التلمذة خضوع وطاعة 
وقبول للتوبيخ والتاديب 
حتى لو لا تفهم او لا تقتنع 


لا افهم الانجيل بمعزل عن الكنيسة القديس اوغسطينوس

الكنيسة تشرح الانجيل 
والانجيل يؤسس الكنيسة 
افهم ايمان كنيستى من خلال الطقس



=


----------



## asmicheal (14 أغسطس 2018)

وعظة جميلة جدا جدا الانبا تكلا اسقف دشنا وتوابعها
الوداعة
تعلموا منى لانى وديع ومتواضع القلب فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم 
الوداعة والتواضع والثمرة راحة لنفوسكم 
اول تطويبتين  ذكرهم السيد المسيح فى الموعظة على الجبل 

داود الرب يرفع الودعاء 
بولس غلاطية 5 ثمار الروح القدس
الانسان الذى يسلك بالروح لابد ان يكون وديعا  هادئا 
مقدمة صلاة باكر وعظة قصيرة اسالكم انا الاسير بالرب تسلكوا بتواضع ووداعة 
الوداعة مرتبطة بالحكمة رسالة  يعقوب الاصحاح 3  وداعة الحكمة
من يخطى نصلحة ب وداعة وبلا تشهير 


الوداعة 
الطيبة واللطف والهدوء لكن ب فاعلية للشخصية بلا خنوع وضعف لكل شيء تحت السماء وقت 

طرد الصيارفة من الهيكل الوداعة لا تتنافى مع اتخاذ الموقف والغيرة والشهادة للحق
بولس الرسول وبطرس مع الامم والتهود - داود كان وديع لكن مواجهه جليات كان بكل القوة

الله بتعامله مع البشر مملوء عدل ووداعة 
 شفاعة ابينا ابراهيم فى سدوم وعمورة - شفاعة موسي النبى عن شعب اسرائيل وقت عبادة العجل الذهبى بسيناء - ارميا ونجاح طريق الاشرار  - الشيطان وايوب  - دة المسئول الانسان ممكن لا يرجع بكلامة ولا يسمع شفاعة 

صفات الوديع 
طولة البال والاحتمال 
طيب وهادى ومسالم 
نبرة صوت مناسبة  حكيمة غير صخاب دوشة وخناق 
هادى بصوته وهادى بتعاملاته 
يكسب الناس ويعطيهم رجاء حتى للمكسور والمنطفىء
هادى بنظراته بلا حدة وتحديق وبلا تقييم ناقد ولا حسد 
غيرمدقق باخطاء الاخرين لا يقع بالادانه والنميمة


بشوش ومبتسم 
ملامحة مريحة 
كلامه قليل لطيف 
من كان مر القلب ويرى وجه الانبا انطونيوس يمتلا بالسلام
قلبه مليان بالسلام
ان يحاربنى جيش فلن يخاف قلبى 
متكل على الله
واثق ربنا يحول الشر لخير
غير متذمر يعيش الشكر


واسع الصدر طويل الروح لا ينفعل لسبب شخصي بل للحق ولما يشوف حد منفعل يطفى انفعالة بجواب لين 
لا يشتعل ولا يساعد على الاشتعال 

هادى ويمنح الهدوء للموقف والمكان


لا يؤذى احد ولا يطلب انتقام لنفسه 
موسي النبى حين تزوج حبشية واهانته اخته مريم وتشفع عنها لرفع البرص 
سيبوا ربنا  ينتقم من الشر


سهل التعامل 
انسان بسيط كلام واضح بلا تطبين ومكر



الوديع مملوء حنان وعطف 
يتانى ويرفق مهما كان الخطاة 
المراءة الخاطئة التى امسكت بذات الفعل - السامرية - ساكبة الطيب - بطرس وانكاره 


الوديع غير عنيد

لا يفرض راية بالنقاش

الوديع يتجنب المشاكل يمرر المشاكل من غير ما تمررة

مطيع مهاود باقتناع ورضا بلا تضرر بل بفرح 
ويسعى للخير باجتهاد
لا تمنع الخير عن اهله حين يكون فى طاقة يدك ان تفعله


انسان يبعد عن العنف
حتى لو امسي بمكان مسئوليه لا يتعالى ولا يحتد


ازاى نقتنى الوداعة
تداريب
نتدرب على الهدوء نبعد عن الصخب والضوضاء لنحتفظ بهدوء التصرفات والملامح
درب نفسك ولو يوميا بتدريج
حافظ على الهدوء فى الكلام وطى صوتك - هدوء الملامح بص على نفسك بالمراية وانت غضبان - حافظ على هدوئك بالحركات حركة جسدك 
هادى بالفاظك بلاش الالفاظ اللى تعور 
نقى الفاظك حتى لا تخسر الناس وهو مجانى ولن تخسر لو قلتهفىحدود الاداب والوقار والحشمة
ضع يا رب بابا حصينا لشفتى 

فضائل اخرى اجتهد لاكتسابها 
كن متواضع محب طويل الروح متسامح  

ايه اللى يفقدنا الوداعة ؟
احساسى بذاتى 
توقع طريقة تعامل وتقدير الناس للانسان 
ذاتك تتحقق عبر نعمة ربنا وليس عبر ذاتك وشخصيتك 

ليو تولستوى 
خناقة بين الاصابع من الاعظم ومبررات كل صباع  للعظمة 
الصباع الاصغر انا اللى شايلكم كلكم


السيطرة على الاخرين واثباطهم ونقد الاخر 
اخرج اولا الخشبة من عينك قبل ما تخرج القذى من عين اخيك
اصلاح يتبعه صراعات وتجريح ووو ضد الوداعة

الحق والصراحة بكسر الوداعة  باسلوب جارح ومهين
ربنا ساترنا الجبهه كالشاشة لو ربنا فضح خطايانا هل هنقدر نتعامل مع بعض
بلاش الاسلوب الصعب بقول الحق 
اعمل الصح باسلوب صح


العتاب الخاطىء الذى 
ليس هدفه كسب الاخر بل تغلط اللى قدامه 


فيديو العظة الرائعة 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8USTqFOz14w


=


----------



## asmicheal (15 أغسطس 2018)

ابونا مرقس كمال
مفهوم الطاعة
العذراء مريم :هوذا انا امه الرب ليكن لى كقولك
الطاعة 
اتخلى عن مزاجى رغباتى رايى..طاعة فى الرب .. ينبغى ان يطاع الله اكتر من الناس 
اطاوع مين
- طاعة ربنا ووصاياه  
- طاعة الابناء للاباء 
- طاعة الزوجان بعضهما لبعض 
-طاعة اباء الاعتراف والمرشدين الروحيين
- طاعة الكنيسة بترتيبها وطقوسها واصوامها
- طاعة الدولة والقانون ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله
- طاعة الكبار عموما 

شروط الطاعة
الطاعة ل الله ينبغى ان يطاع الله اكثر من الناس طاعة للرب
تكون طاعة سريعة 
طاعة فى الخفاء كما فى العلن 
طاعة بذكاء 


معوقات الطاعة
دماغى  فكرى رايى  ذاتى .. اللى خرج ادم وحواء من الفردوس عدم الطاعة - الانبا انطونيوس والانبا بولا ترك المال ضد منطق العقل 


الخطية - ذاتى لما تكبر .. ليس كل ما يعرف يقال .. وليس كل ما يقال يقال كله .. وليس كل ما يقال يقال لاى احد .. وليس كل ما يقال يقال فى اى وقت 



المزاج  .. العادات  الخاطئة الكسل مثلا يصطدم مع الطاعة - الاكل والصوم - نميمة وادانه المزاج والطاعة 


طاعة الاصغر  او المتضع 



كيف اكون مطيع

1- الحب  .. المحبة تقودنى للطاعة  فى ربنا ومن خلال ربنا

2- الثقة .. بطرس وادخل الى العمق - لاوى اتبعنى - ابراهيم اترك اهلك وعشيرتك -نوح والفلك 
كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير 

3- اطاوع لاجل ربنا وليس لاستحقاق البشر 



ثمر الطاعة 

1-  بركة ربنا
سمك بطرس - عرس قانا الجليل طاعة الخدام 

2- سلام وهدوء

3- توفير جهد الجدال والشجار 







فيديو العظة 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_xBb-YxKUw








=


----------



## asmicheal (16 أغسطس 2018)

الانبا مقار اسقف 10 رمضان 
مفهوم المعرفة
سهولة المعرفة الان
الله اعطانا عقل لنميز ونعرف
الله يريدنى عاقل مفكر مبتكر وليس روبوت الى 
خطيه حواء بالفردوس فضول المعرفة

هل كل معرفة مفيدة
لازم اعرف مصدرها وهدفها
1- معرفة حسية
 عبر حواسنا .. توما واثار المسامير والحربة .. حواسنا لها مدى محدود الميكروبات والفلك خارج قدرة العين مطلوب 
العلم بدون دين يكون كسيحا والدين بدون علم 

2- المعرفة العقلية 
معرفة عقلية فلسفية استباط من العقل علوم ما وراء الطبيعة 
بارمنيدس وجود يتعدى كل ما نعرفه بالحواس  
افلاطون ميز الحس والمثل  العليا عالم المثل العليا 
فرق 
ارسطو بين ما يدركة العقل واكتسابه بالتجربة 
معرفة عقلية سابقة للايمان ب الله

3- معرفة الاعلان الالهى
الله يعلن ذاته روح الحكمة والفهم والمعرفة من خلال الكتاب المقدس وانبياءة
اعطيتنى علم معرفتك 
الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك 
معرفة الله ليكون فيهم الحب ونثبت فيه
معرفة قلبية تزرع المحبة فينا واكون انا فيهم 
وليس للجدال حول الله

مصادر المعرفة
1- الانترنت 
اسال جوجل
المعرفة غير متدرجة حسب السن المعلومة كاملة حتى لو لا تناسب السن
المعرفة متاحة لاى حد ولاى وقت
80% من المصادر الاخبارية عبر النت غير موثوق فيها 
وللاسف الناس تبنى اراءها على النت
تاكد الاول من صدق النت

معرفة  النت سطحية لكنها واسعة الانتشار
الكنيسة الان انتبهت لذلك موقع لكل كنيسة 

الاخبار اللى بتفرقع غير دقيقة 

2- الكتب
الصحف الورقية اعمق لكنها تحتضر 

3- التلفزيون
الاحداث على الهواء
تنافس بين الفضائيات

4- الزملاء والاصحاب والشلة
خطير جدا لان الشباب قد يصدق الاصدقاء اكثر من البيت


وبالتالى
تاكد من صحة المعلومة

5- من الشيطان الكداب وابو الكداب
معلومة تشكيك ومعلومة مغلوطة .. حواء والشيطان بنت راى وموقف سبب سقوطها .. شاول الملك مع العرافة 
هدف مدمر او ليسيطر عليك 

لتعرف 
1- اعرف نفسك اولا وقيمتك الحقيقية بلا كبر وبلا صغر نفس 
انت تراب ورماد ولولا سند ومعونة ونعمة ربنا لما نكون
الانسان اوانى خزفيه للروح القدس 


2- حاسب نفسك بلا تبرير
مع علاقتك بربنا واسرتك والكنيسة والعالم 
علاقتك بربنا هل دائمة ام موسمية 
علاقتك باسرتك 
علاقتك بطقوس واعماق الكنيسة 
علاقتك بالعالم 
اتستذنبى لتبرر نفسك 
حاسب نفسك على الايجابيات والسلبيات
حاسب نفسك على تقصيرك

3- اعرف امكانياتك وطورها وسلبياتك وعالجها
مهندس كمبيوتر وعرضه على الناس 
اعرف شخصيتك وطورها 
مواهبك واستخدمها لمجد ربنا

4- اعرف الكتاب المقدس
كله
بعمق 
بتفسير 
طريق الحياة سراج لرجلى كلامك ونور لسبيلى 
بانتظام يوميا طول السنه
نافع للتعليم والتقويم والخلاص وحكمة وادب والعدل والحق والاستقامة 

5- اعرف غيرك وتعامل معه
استفيد من كل احد وابعد عن سلبياته 
حاول تشوف صورة الله بكل انسان 
تعامل بحسب طبيعه كل انسان بمزاياه وعيوبة 
اقرا لتفهم الاخر 

6- اعرف الله فى قلبك
لتحتمل الكل 
صورتك امام الله حقيقية 
اهتم بصورتك امام الله 
الله يحبك ويميزك عن غيرك 
اعد لك اعمال صالحة لتسلك فيها
اطلب مشيئته بحياتك قبل كل عمل 
لما تعرف الله هتعرف الحق
درب نفسك على كلمات الحق 
تعرفون الحق  والحق يحرركم
بالحق نطقت 
لسان حلو حقانى يكسب الناس
كلمة الحق كلمة الله



احترس من
1- معرفة فوق مستواك  قبل ما تاخد موقف 
2- معرفة الامور الضارة  
3- الاندفاع 
4- الشك والتشكيك نقى الحاجة اللى تفيدك
5- دقق باختيار مصدر معرفتك
6- احتفظ بنقاوة فكرك لوط وابراهيم نفس البداية بس سدوم وعمورة لا تزال شغالة 
7- احذر من نقل الاخبار غير المدققة
8 - التفاهات او المكالمات طويلة  ليكن كلامك كل حين مصلحا بملح هتعطى حساب عن كل كلمة لان بكلامك تبرر وبكلامك تدان


معرفة الله عبر الانجيل 
تعرف الكلمة 
جداول لتقرا الانجيل كله بعهدية القديم والجديد
اسمع عظات لتفسير الانجيل كله .. ابونا داود لمعى
نعرف الله والوصية وحياتنا 
ساعتها هتكون نور وملح للارض


انواع معرفة مفيدة معرفة العالم كوم 
والانجيل كوم لابديتك كلها 





فيديو العظة 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ow7sqIbKrAY



=














=


----------



## asmicheal (17 أغسطس 2018)

الانبا هيرمينا اسقف المطرية وعين شمس وعزبة النخل
الاتضاع
تواضع الانسان ان يعرف ذاته 
المسيحى تشبها بالسيد المسيح
عاوز تتعلم التواضع عينك على السيد المسيح
القديس بولس كان متضعا وواثق بربنا  استطيع كل شيىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى 

الاتضاع الله يحبك جدا و بنعمته سانده ومن غير ربنا ميقدرش يعمل حاجة وب ربنا يستطيع عمل كل حاجة 
مثل المدعوين والمتكا الاول 
من تواضعه وبينه وبين نفسه عارف انه لا يستحق المتكا الاول
لكنه متضع سوى اختيار الله لا يستعفى فيه تقدم بثقة فى الرب نفسه

المتكا الاول = المتكبر
المتكا الاخير = متضع لكن خاضع لارادة ربنا

لا يتقدم لكرامه فيه بل من اجل كرم صاحب عرس

صغر نفس لما يبقى عنده امكانية العمل ويستعفى 


صفات المتضع

1- منكسر القلب امام الله .. صغير النفس امام الناس يهمه راى الناس عنده وفى مقارنه مع غيره 

2- المتضع يعترف بنعمة الله .. واثق بنفسه مش بامكانياته انما بنعمة ربنا فى امكانياته  .. لا ينسب اعماله لنفسه بل ينسب العمل ل الله

3- انا عظيم بالهى .. من ينجو من فخاخ ابليس المتضعون يخلصون لانهم متشالين بالنعمة 

4- متواضع امام الجميع يتعلم وحاضر حتى للاصغر وليس خنوع او نفاق للاعظم فقط  كصغير النفس 
السلطة لا تغير المتضع ولا ينتفخ بها
المنصب لا يغير الناس 
المنصب ينزع اقنعتهم 

5- المتضع لا يدين احد يبحث عن النقط المضيئة فيمن حوله ولا يغتاب احد 

6- حقانى ويقول راية بهدوء وبلا عنف واهانه وتجريح وحده

7- له شخصية وحضور وتاثير فيمن حوله بلا صوت عالى 

8- قادر على اتخاذ قرارات هو شخصية ايجابية ويتحمل مسئوليته

9- ممكن يقبل النقد بفرح ويستمع للناقد باصغاء ليقوم نفسه

10 - يمدح الاخرين ويشجعهم 

11-لا يتهم الظروف والاسرة حتى لو اتظلم شاعر بوجود الله بحياته 



ازاى اقتنى الاتضاع ؟

حاجتين 
حياة الشكر اشكر ربنا ومن حولى 
الخضوع او الطاعة او كلمة حاضر 



المتواضعون كالصخرة تنزل الى اسفل لكن تثبت 
المتكبرون كالبخار يتسع ويصعد الى فوق لكن يتبدد
القديس اوغسطينوس



فيديو العظة 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liRE_1OpiKU


=


----------

